# WP Ladies only - Kalorienkiller??



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
würde gerne ein neues Team gründen 
Habe noch nie beim Winterpokal mitgemacht ihn aber letzten Winter interessiert verfolgt  Bin gerade dran einen neuen Trainingsplan (aber nur so grob ) für mich zu erstellen und damit ich den auch durchhalte wäre der WP die ideale Motivation 
Mache erst seit anfang des Jahres vermehrt Sport und habe es leider über den Sommer wieder etwas schleifen lassen weswegen ich gerade versuche mir mal wieder in den Hintern zu treten 
Wie gesagt Hauptziel ist noch ein paar Kilos abzunehmen und fitter zu werden und nicht fanatisch sport zu treiben um beim pokal vorne mit zu mischen!
Wer hat interesse um sich gegenseitig in den Hintern zu treten 

PS: Gruppenname ist nur ein vorschlag vllt hat jmd noch ne bessere idee 

Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## murmel04 (14. Oktober 2011)

also weniger Kilos - ja gerne

WP hab ich auch überhaupt keine Erfahrung und muss mich auch noch schlau machen, ging irgendwie an mir vorbei

aber könnte ich mir vorstellen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2011)

hey das hört sich doch super an 
hoff nur dass ich das hinkrieg mit der gruppe eintragen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte auch ein paar Kalorien zum abtrainieren beisteuern !

Hab auch letztes Jahr schon beim WP mitgemacht - war spaßig und hat mich motiviert. 

Grüße!


----------



## Chrige (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey greenhorn-biker!
Ich wäre also dabei . Bin auch erst seit diesem Jahr wirklich regelmässig auf dem Bike. Mich hat es diesen Sommer voll gepackt, so dass ich mich entschlossen habe, den Winter lang durchzuhalten. Zudem habe ich im Frühling aufgehört Basketball zu spielen und werde somit die zwei Trainings pro Woche und Spiele im Winter vermissen.
Mein Hauptziel ist eigentlich eine Erhaltung oder Verbesserung meiner Kondition mit Blick auf ein paar Marathons nächstes Jahr. Ein paar Kilos weniger wären aber auch nicht daneben .
Da wir alle WP-Anfänger sind, könnten wir uns auch WP Greenhorn-Ladies nennen .


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Oktober 2011)

hmm.
also ich müsste auch dringensd ein paar kilos abnehmen- aber alleine fehlt mir immer noch die motivation. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das via winterpokal besser wird? 
was für sportarten betreibt ihr denn im winter? 
ich war ja bis vor 2jahren sehr aktiv im fitnessstudio. aber kann mich seitdem nicht mehr so wirklich aufraffen dafür.
würde diesen winter auch mal skilanglauf testen


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Oktober 2011)

Hmmmm, ich würde das auch gerne mal mit diesem Winterpokal versuchen, habe aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan wie dieser funktioniert 
Da wir hier wohl alle nicht so recht den Plan haben, sind das ja die besten Voraussetzungen 

Also, ich wollte mich mal wieder zum Laufen aufraffen, was ich letztes Jahr so richtig hab schleifen lassen (sprich: habs gar nicht gemacht ), dann geht im November die Studiozeit wieder los (2 mal die Woche mindestens), bei Schnee hol ich die Langlaufbretter wieder raus und wenn es das Wetter zulässt - klar - kommt das Bike noch in Einsatz 

Wenn man, ich meine frau mir erklärt, wie das mit diesem WP funktioniert, bin ich dabei Mädels


----------



## linnsche (15. Oktober 2011)

ich wäre auch dabei mache zwar viel sport, aber überwiegend BB und nebenher biken...würde gern diese saison komplett durchfahren und vorallem MEHR FAHREN!!


----------



## Bea5 (15. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

WP - wie läuft das ab? wäre noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei?


----------



## murmel04 (15. Oktober 2011)

also wie gesagt ich wäre dabei

nur kann mir gemand sagen wo frau was über das ganze nachlesen kann, ohne dass es tonnen von seiten sind

danke 

lg

und es wird helfen - hoffentlich


----------



## 190106 (15. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules
Da sind die Regeln beschrieben. Die Daten sind zwar vom letzten Jahr, aber alles andere ist schon seit Jahren dasselbe.

Der WP beginnt immer am 1. Montag im November und geht bis einschl. dem letzten Sonntag im März.

Es gibt auch noch ein spezielles Forum (ausserhalb vom LO) zum WP hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163

Dort sind oben die wichtigsten Threads angepinnt ... und es gibt jedes Jahr dieselben Fragen, was warum wie gezählt oder nicht gezählt wird  ... einfach mal durchlesen (und sich amüsieren)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2011)

uuuiii hier ist ja einiges los 
Aber wenn ich da richtig informiert bin dürfen nur 5 Leute pro team teilnehmen und es haben sich schon mehr gemeldet 
Wie sollen wir das nun lösen?Diejenigen die zuerst gepostet haben?Oder die anderen könnten vllt eine zweite Gruppe aufmachen wenn sich ja soviele melden 
Was mir nur wichtig wäre dass sich in diesem Thread weiterhin ausgetauscht wird (also die gruppenmitglieder dann) grad weil es ja um die motivation geht (zumindest mir mal ) , das punkte sammeln ist da eher zweitrangig. Sprich wenn jemand einen scheiß tag/woche hatte sollten die andern denjenigen  zu sportlichen aktivitäten aufmuntern 
Den Vorschlag mit dem Titel fand ich net schlecht aber das beißt sich iwie mit meinem Namen 

PS:Hab momentan kein inet zu hause und kann deshalb nur an der Uni rein und dass dann nicht regelmäßig,aber angeblich soll es bis zum 24. wieder laufen


----------



## Bea5 (16. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> uuuiii hier ist ja einiges los
> Aber wenn ich da richtig informiert bin dürfen nur 5 Leute pro team teilnehmen und es haben sich schon mehr gemeldet
> Wie sollen wir das nun lösen?Diejenigen die zuerst gepostet haben?Oder die anderen könnten vllt eine zweite Gruppe aufmachen wenn sich ja soviele melden
> Was mir nur wichtig wäre dass sich in diesem Thread weiterhin ausgetauscht wird (also die gruppenmitglieder dann) grad weil es ja um die motivation geht (zumindest mir mal ) , das punkte sammeln ist da eher zweitrangig. Sprich wenn jemand einen scheiß tag/woche hatte sollten die andern denjenigen  zu sportlichen aktivitäten aufmuntern
> ...




ich bilde mit einigen Freunden ein Team...bin hier also raus...viel Spaß


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2011)

ich zähl dann mal auf wer sich bis jetzt gemeldet hat...

meine wenigkeit 
murmel 04
Lahmschnecke
Chrige
Chayenne 06
Silvermoon 
linnsche

wäre jeder auf jeden fall dabei?oder hats sich noch jmd anders überlegt ?


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Oktober 2011)

also ich wäre dabei - allein schon wegen der motivation wegen


----------



## linnsche (16. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> uuuiii hier ist ja einiges los
> Aber wenn ich da richtig informiert bin dürfen nur 5 Leute pro team teilnehmen und es haben sich schon mehr gemeldet
> Wie sollen wir das nun lösen?Diejenigen die zuerst gepostet haben?Oder die anderen könnten vllt eine zweite Gruppe aufmachen wenn sich ja soviele melden
> Was mir nur wichtig wäre dass sich in diesem Thread weiterhin ausgetauscht wird (also die gruppenmitglieder dann) grad weil es ja um die motivation geht (zumindest mir mal ) , das punkte sammeln ist da eher zweitrangig. Sprich wenn jemand einen scheiß tag/woche hatte sollten die andern denjenigen  zu sportlichen aktivitäten aufmuntern
> ...



Ich hab noch n beitrag gestartet...vielelicht wollen sich da welche anschließen??????


----------



## linnsche (16. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ich zähl dann mal auf wer sich bis jetzt gemeldet hat...
> 
> Meine wenigkeit
> Murmel 04
> ...



auf jeden fall dabei!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (16. Oktober 2011)

ich auch

und das mit der Motivation bekommen wir auch hin.

Die werd ich auch ab und an gebrauchen.

Also lasst es uns tun Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt.

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Senshisan (16. Oktober 2011)

Hey Mädels! Habt Ihr vielleicht noch ein Plätzchen frei? 
Ich hab mir die Regeln dazu durchgelesen und finde die Idee super klasse! 
Für mich ist das eine Suuuuper Motivation im Winter meine Kondition aufzubauen. Ich hab vor öfters zu Biken und Zumba zu Tanzen (klingt jetzt bestimmt komisch, aber ist wie Aerobic + Ausdauer Training). Ich wäre gern auf jeden fall dabei!

Lg
Senshi


----------



## Lahmschnecke (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich wär auch dabei - bin den letzten Winter auch in Schnee gefahren (wir hatten genug davon!) und hab mich ansonsten mit Spinning, Joggen, BBP und all so was durch die Wintermonate gehangelt.
Hat sich dieses Jahr ( mein 5. MTB-Jahr) ausgezahlt und ich konnte zum Vorjahr "zulegen".
Bin gerne bereit Motivationsschübe zu verpassen und nehme auch gerne welche an.

Greenhorn, sag bald Bescheid wen Du in Dein Team nehmen möchtest. Von den Interessentinnen her würde es ja locker auch noch für ein zweites Team reichen. 

Grüßle Lahmschnecke


----------



## linnsche (16. Oktober 2011)

Seh ich genauso  also los gehts 

Plan mal bitte, wenn du dabeihaben möchtest *lach*.....der rest kann ja dann noch eine Gruppe gründen! Sind wir einfach 2Gruppen


----------



## BineMX (17. Oktober 2011)

hmm... hab das auch schon überlegt, zwar im RR Forum..aber wär ja wurscht 
Mit Chayenne06 wären wir dann schon 2 Rosenheimerinnen 
Hoffe auf einen Motivationsschub wenn das neue CX aufgebaut ist


----------



## Chrige (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre natürlich auch immernoch dabei . Wenn wir zuviele sind, bilden wir halt zwei Teams. Ich denke nicht, dass es zu kompliziert ist.

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

also dann zähle ich nochmal 

greenhorn-biker
murmel04
Lahmschnecke
Chrige
ich
Silvermoon
linnsche
Senshisan
BineMX

um zwei Teams zu bilden fehlt nun noch ein Mädl  
also bitte melden!
wer mit wem zusammen geht- habt ihr irgendwelche Wünsche?? ich würde dann natürlich gerne mit BineMX zusammen sein  
aber ob das Team 1 oder 2 ist, spielt für mich keine Rolle. 
Also?


----------



## Senshisan (17. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist wurscht bei wem ich ins team komme... ich kenne noch nicht viele von euch, von daher passt schon!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab dann mal den finger für "meine" Gruppe 
möchte mir da ungern bestimmte Mädels raussuchen nicht dass es da nachher noch ärger gibt 
aber ich wär doch eher für die "Sportanfänger" die also vllt noch nicht so die Mords Kondi haben damit man sich dann doch eher auf dem gleichen Level befindet...wär das ne idee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Oktober 2011)

na passt doch hab dieses Jahr erst so richtig mit Mtb angefangen, hab ne Bergschwäche (bin meist die letzte) und runter kommt ab und an der Angsthase dazu, aber den kann ich schon etwas besser kontrollieren
gefühlte 30 kg Übergewicht...

LG


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

hi hi...
ich bin auch immer die letzte bergauf... 
würde also dazu passen 
an mein übergewicht will ich gar nicht denken 
lg


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

sry, wenn ich mich als "team-fremdling" einmische...

>>werbemodus an
im wilden süden fehlen auch noch mädels. momentan sind wir nur zu dritt. also wenn noch eine "obdachlos" ist... 

<<fremdwerbung ende


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> sry, wenn ich mich als "team-fremdling" einmische...
> 
> >>werbemodus an
> im wilden süden fehlen auch noch mädels. momentan sind wir nur zu dritt. also wenn noch eine "obdachlos" ist...
> ...




muss man nicht zu fünft sein für ein wp team? somit fehlen noch 2 mädls..


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> muss man nicht zu fünft sein für ein wp team? somit fehlen noch 2 mädls..



man muss nicht zu fünft sein. weniger sind auch erlaubt. 
ist halt nicht wirklich förderlich für die team-wertung, wenn man's mit weniger leuten "stemmen" muss


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

ach so 
dann ist ja gut !


----------



## Chrige (17. Oktober 2011)

Ok, scylla, komme sonst noch zum wilden Süden, falls es da wirklich noch jemand braucht. Bin ja schliesslich auch im Süden


----------



## Snowchick (17. Oktober 2011)

Hej die Damen,
ich hab letztes Jahr auch mitgemacht und das war eine sehr gut Motivation. Dieses Jahr wieder und im Team wäre es noch viel besser.
Das Ziel steht -> Gardasee Bike Festival - RONDA GRANDE.
Wenn es noch wo ein Plätzchen gibt wär ich dabei. Da ich aus Stuttgart bin wäre der "wilde Süden" auch nicht so abwegig.
Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Teamgrößen aus??
Würd mich freuen wenn sich was ergibt.
LG Sabrina


----------



## Chrige (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin hier raus. Scylla hat mich abgeworben . Mein Platz wird also wieder frei.
Viel Spass beim Winter-Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (17. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> also ich hab dann mal den finger für "meine" Gruppe
> möchte mir da ungern bestimmte Mädels raussuchen nicht dass es da nachher noch ärger gibt
> aber ich wär doch eher für die "Sportanfänger" die also vllt noch nicht so die Mords Kondi haben damit man sich dann doch eher auf dem gleichen Level befindet...wär das ne idee??


 

Idee ist nicht schlecht! Dann würde ich mich zu chayenne06 und murmel04 gesellen, da ich berg auf das gleich Problem habe ^^

Übergewicht... hm joah so knappe 18 Kg


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Oktober 2011)

Glaube, ich habe jetzt hier so ein wenig den Überblick darüber verloren, wer mit wem und wo. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, reichen die Mädels sogar für 2 Teams bzw. sind hier noch einige "abgeworben" worden 

Kann mal einer das Chaos lichten 
würde mich auch gerne bei den nicht-so-gerne-Berg-hoch-Fahrerinnen mitansiedeln, wenn was frei wäre, greenhorn?


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

naja- 
bisher:

greenhorn
senshisan
murmel
silvermoon 
und ich ?

dann sind noch da:
BineMX (je nachdem ob sie mitmacht würde ich dann wechseln?)
snowchick
lahmschnecke
linnsche

wäre jetzt mal zusammen gefasst. hab ich jemanden vergessen??


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Das hat ein wenig Licht in die ganze Sache gebracht. Dann sind das ja locker schon mal zwei Teams - super!
Und wie geht das denn weiter? Bin darin absoluter Neuling. Muss man sich da mit seinem Teamnamen registrieren lassen, oder wie geht das? Wo man alles eintragen kann, hab ich schon geblickt und gefunden. War ja in einem der Beiträge ein Link....


----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

also lahmschnecke hat wohl auch beim anderen team angefragt.
@lahmschnecke: wie sieht es aus? wo willst mitmachen?


----------



## BineMX (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin dabei, natürlich gerne im Team von Chayenne06, ist halt praktisch weil wir in der gleichen Stadt sind.  Ansonsten schließ ich mich gerne allen an, bzw. begrüße jede in unserem Team 
Bergauf bin ich auch langsam, werde meine Punkte im Winter aber eher mit dem CX, Trekking oder hauptsächlich mit dem Ergobike sammeln... hab gesehen, daß es sogar für MX Punkte gibt 
 Übergewicht bring ich natürlich auch mit 

Aber....  *hüstel* also ich bin eher so der HTML Depp  keine Ahnung ob die Anmeldung kompliziert ist.

Achja, und einen Teamnamen brauchen wir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (17. Oktober 2011)

tja was mach ma nun??

wie wäre es mit:
greenhorn
murmel
silvermoon
BineMX
und ich?

team 2:
snowchick
linnsche
senshisan
lahmschnecke?

andere vorschläge?


----------



## Senshisan (17. Oktober 2011)

ist OK meinerseits. Wäre aber schön wenn sich noch eine finden könnte! denn zu 5 punktet es sich am besten 
Los Mädels, meldet euch ! 

Edit: Namensvorschlag von meinem Freund wäre: Die Lady-Lawine (Weil wir alle lieber Berg-ab fahren)


----------



## Snowchick (18. Oktober 2011)

Hej, 
also ich würde für Team 2 die Anmeldung übernehmen. Ich hab letztes Jahr auch schon mitgemacht und kenn mich etwas in den Strukturen aus.
Aber es wäre schon gut wenn wir noch eine Dame hätten. Wir können ja noch warten und ein bisschen Werbung machen.

Und dann fehlt uns auch noch ein Name...Im Rennen steht die Lady-Lawine und....


LG Snowy


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2011)

Ebenfalls abgeworben vom wilden Süden.  Der ist nun komplett.

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Oktober 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> tja was mach ma nun??
> 
> wie wäre es mit:
> greenhorn
> ...



also ich find den vorschlag von chayenne so in ordnung un würde ihn übernehmen 
....falls der rest damit zufrieden sein sollte 
Aber ich denke es werden sich schon noch welche für die zweite Gruppe finden schließlich ist es ja noch bissel zeit bis dorthin 
Wenn ich das richtig seh hat von Gruppe 1 noch keiner beim WP mitgemacht ?Falls ja würd ich die anmeldung übernehmen werd ich auch iwie hinkriegen und im notfall kann man ja immer nachfragen (frauen haben ja bekanntlich keine probleme damit )
Und alle klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## murmel04 (18. Oktober 2011)

ja, alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt

also ich bin auf jedenfall Neuling auf dem Gebiet

du darfst gerne das Amt der "Kapitänin" übernehmen, du hast ja auch die Gruppe ins Leben gerufen 

und ich bin dabei - freu mich schon und bin gespannt.

LG


----------



## Snowchick (18. Oktober 2011)

Also Team 1 steht soweit...sehr gut.
Jetzt Team 2:

snowchick
linnsche
senshisan

So wie es aussieht fehlen uns noch 2 Dämlichkeiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also wer noch jemanden kennt oder wenn sich noch was in den nächsten Tagen ergibt bitte melden.
Ich bin ab Sonntag für eine Woche in Finale Ligure...biken. Leider eine Woche vor dem Beginn des WP. 
Ich werd dieses Team also am Sonntag anmelden. Hoffentlich findet sich noch jemand. Und wenn nicht, es ist bis 14.11. möglich Leute nachzunennen. Aber danach geht NICHTS mehr.

Zur Meldung sollten wir noch einen Namen haben.
Seit kreativ....Anregungen: "3 sind schneller als 5", "Lady-Lawine", "Aufi aufi aufi",...

LG Snowy


----------



## bikediva (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich würde noch gerne mitmachen, wenn es noch ein Plätchen gibt?! Habe noch nie beim WP mitgemacht, ihn aber dei letzten Jahre verfolgt. Betätige mich im Schnitt so vier-neun studnen die woche sportlich. Hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein plätchen anbieten...

LG 
Angie


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bikediva,

im 2.Team fehlen noch 2 Mädels. Da ist also auf jeden Fall Platz für Dich! 
Die müssen jetzt nur noch einen Namen für ihr Team finden


----------



## Snowchick (18. Oktober 2011)

Hej Angie,
wir hätten noch ein Plätzchen und freuen uns wenn du dich uns anschließt.
Kommst ja eh aus der gleichen Gegend. Ist ja auch ganz praktisch.

Dann fehlt uns nur noch eine 

LG Snowy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> also ich find den vorschlag von chayenne so in ordnung un würde ihn übernehmen
> ....falls der rest damit zufrieden sein sollte
> Aber ich denke es werden sich schon noch welche für die zweite Gruppe finden schließlich ist es ja noch bissel zeit bis dorthin
> Wenn ich das richtig seh hat von Gruppe 1 noch keiner beim WP mitgemacht ?Falls ja würd ich die anmeldung übernehmen werd ich auch iwie hinkriegen und im notfall kann man ja immer nachfragen (frauen haben ja bekanntlich keine probleme damit )
> Und alle klarheiten beseitigt?



von mir aus kannst du gerne die Anmeldung etc. übernehmen! Das wäre super, Greenhorn !
Ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus, aber schwer ist es bestimmt nicht


----------



## linnsche (18. Oktober 2011)

super  also ich freu mich schon! wann gehts los??? ich bin nämlich n bissl radfaul im winter..da geh ich lieber ins studio  aber wenn ihr mich motiviert?

Was geht denn alles an sport? Hab leider net soviel zeit jetz alles nachzulesen


----------



## linnsche (18. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ist OK meinerseits. Wäre aber schön wenn sich noch eine finden könnte! denn zu 5 punktet es sich am besten
> Los Mädels, meldet euch !
> 
> Edit: Namensvorschlag von meinem Freund wäre: Die Lady-Lawine (Weil wir alle lieber Berg-ab fahren)




Oder Flotter Fünfer


----------



## bikediva (18. Oktober 2011)

supi, freue mich in Team 2 dabei sein zu dürfen.

Mhm Namen... wie wäre es mit active girls und flotter fünfer finde ich auch klasse.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Senshisan (18. Oktober 2011)

flotter fünfer ist echt nicht schlecht  was sagt der rest?


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

@ greenhorn: Ja, dann melde uns 5 Mädels schon mal an, dann wäre das auch schon erledigt (zumindest die "Formalitäten"). Dann kann es ja bald losgehen - super  

Und Mädels, wenn mal eine einen Durchhänger hat.... dann päppeln wir uns gegenseitig wieder auf, oder??? Freu mich schon mit euch hier beim Winterpokal mitzumachen 

Heißen wir jetzt auch Kalorienkiller? Ja? ok.......... dann sagen wir den Kalorien mal den Kampf an


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Und Mädels, wenn mal eine einen Durchhänger hat.... dann päppeln wir uns gegenseitig wieder auf, oder??? Freu mich schon mit euch hier beim Winterpokal mitzumachen
> 
> Heißen wir jetzt auch Kalorienkiller? Ja? ok.......... dann sagen wir den Kalorien mal den Kampf an



aber sicher päppeln wir uns auf  dafür sind wir nun doch da? 
aber sag mal - wo hast du denn kalorien zum killen, Silvermoon?


----------



## linnsche (18. Oktober 2011)

Was genau macht ihr dann für sport? wie wird das gezählt? Könnt ihr mir das ganz kurz erläutern bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Edit: ach ürbigens..ich hab auch 10kg zuviel auf den Rippen.....allerdings kämpfe ich seit einem jahr erfolgLOS gegen die Pfunde


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

hier stehen die regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> aber sicher päppeln wir uns auf  dafür sind wir nun doch da?
> aber sag mal - wo hast du denn kalorien zum killen, Silvermoon?



Nun, ich hab da so ne Jeans, die liegt jetzt seit 2 Jahren im Schrank, weil ich sie nicht mehr über meinen Popo bekomme - noch Fragen


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Nun, ich hab da so ne Jeans, die liegt jetzt seit 2 Jahren im Schrank, weil ich sie nicht mehr über meinen Popo bekomme - noch Fragen


ach ich hab einen haufen jeans im schrank, die ich mir 2007 nach über einem halben jahr krasser fitness diät gekauft habe!! da komm ich nicht mal mehr mit meinen oberschenkeln rein


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

Sehe schon, wir beide verstehen uns


----------



## linnsche (18. Oktober 2011)

iund ich hba den halben kleiderschrank voll mit jeans und anderem, was mir nur nicht passt, weil 5kg zuviel drauf sind...und netmal mit 6x sport pro woche, gesunder ernährung und seit 1,5wochen low carb bekomm ich das weg...........verflixt...


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Oktober 2011)

linnsche, das wird schon!!! Nicht aufgeben!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Oktober 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> iund ich hba den halben kleiderschrank voll mit jeans und anderem, was mir nur nicht passt, weil 5kg zuviel drauf sind...und netmal mit 6x sport pro woche, gesunder ernährung und seit 1,5wochen low carb bekomm ich das weg...........verflixt...



nach 1,5 wochen low carb darfste dir auch noch keine wunder erwarten!! das dauert auch bis alles angekurbelt wird etc.!!
ich wäre froh wenn es nur 5kg zuviel wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (18. Oktober 2011)

@ Linnsche: Bei mir hat es auch einige Wochen stagniert. Bleib auf jedenfall dran! Sobald sich dein Körper dran gewöhnt hat, purzeln die Pfunde nur so dahin 

Bei mir stagnierte das letztes Jahr ca. 2 Monate lang, danach habe ich innerhalb 3 Monate 8 Kilo abgenommen. 

Jeder Körper ist anders, ich habe Frauen kennengelernt bei denen es ein halbes Jahr gedauert hatte, bei anderen grad ma 2 Wochen. Alle alle sagen dasselbe, einfach dran bleiben und das Ziel nicht verlieren!


----------



## linnsche (18. Oktober 2011)

bei mir dauerts aber schon EIN JAHR!!! und ich hab sogar 3kg zugenommen..... ich bleib dran, glaubt mir...ich geb nicht auf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowchick (19. Oktober 2011)

So die Damen,
dann wäre das Team2 wohl zu viert. Eine werden wir ja noch auftreiben. 

Team 2 - Flotter Fünfer:
snowchick
linnsche
senshisan
Bikediva

Also Gewicht will ich eigentlich nicht verlieren, naja, zum Wettkampfgewicht fehlen noch 3-4kg. Aber bis April 2012 werden die weg sein.

Ich werd uns am Samstag anmelden...und wie gesagt bis 21.11. kann man jemanden dazu nehmen.

Hier mal ein schneller überblick über die Regeln (Punktesammeln)
*Punktevergabe*

1 Punkt: Laufen, pro 20min Block, d. h. *1 Stunde Laufen = 3 Punkte.*
2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.). Mindestens 30 min, es gibt *2 Punkte,* egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!
Pro 15-minütiger Radeinheit 1 Punkt. Beispiel 1: *1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte* (egal ob MTB, Cross, Rolle oder Rennrad). Beispiel 2: *5 Stunden Rad = 20 Punkte* (d. h.: kein Limit!) Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten. 
*Besonderheiten*

Ich kombiniere mehrere Disziplinen in einer Trainingseinheit. Wie wird das bewertet? Die Disziplinen sollten unmittelbar hintereinander stattfinden. Beachte die Mindestzeit für jede Disziplin.

LG 
SABSE


----------



## Senshisan (19. Oktober 2011)

Super! Freue mich schon drauf!
Sollen wir dann einen eigenen Fräd aufmachen? so hat jedes Team sein eigenen Bereich. Solange es den Kalorinkillern nix ausmacht, können wir auch hier bleiben


----------



## bikediva (19. Oktober 2011)

supi, ich freue mich auch. Ja, mädels zur not stemmen wir das auch zu viert aber viel. findet sich ja auch noch eine....


----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2011)

Super dann ist ja das 2. Team auch schon fast komplett!!
Prinzipell stört ihr hier natürlich nicht  aber es könnte übersichtlicher sein wenn ihr einen eigenen Thread aufmacht  je nachdem was die andren Mädls meinen 

So wer ist jetzt genau im Team Kalorienkiller?

ich
Chayenne06
Greenhorn
Murmel
Silvermoon


Greenhorn übernimmt die Anmeldung (dankeschön) und wird somit Chefin 
Sollen wir uns dann nochmal vorstellen... oder kennt man... also Frau sich??

Drücke uns allen die Daumen für genügend Motivation, Ausdauer und (in meinem Fall) hoffentlich laaaange Zeit ohne Schnee diesen Winter!! Und wenn eine schwächelt, wird sich hoffentlich eine finden die uns bzw. mir in den Arsch tritt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich ja hier alles super an und alle scheinen echt motiviert 
Ich denk wir machen vllt mal noch ne kurze Vorstellung 
Ich denke mal dass ich mit 23 Jahren wohl die jüngste sein werd und das dann noch als Teamleaderin ohoh 
Mache zur Zeit meinen Master in Agrarwissenschaften in der Nähe von Stuttgart aber nur noch ein gutes halbes Jahr 
Hab Anfang des Jahres mit Sport angefangen (biken,joggen,nordic walking) und im winter kommt jetzt noch schwimmen und Hantel-/Therabandtraining dazu!Momentan versuche ich es mit 5mal die woche sportliche Betätigung je nachdem wo ich lust drauf habe bzw wie das wetter ist  Habe schon etwa 5kg verloren aber es sollten nochmal 5 werden 
Ziel ist Kleidergröße 40 bzw. M 

PS: hab grad gesehen dass sie auf der WP-seite schon auf diesen Winter umgestellt haben aber leider ist die "teamgründung" noch nicht aktiviert aber ich werd dran bleiben!


----------



## murmel04 (19. Oktober 2011)

na dann mach ich doch mal weiter

denke ich dürfte schon die Oma mit meinen 43 Jahren sein

aber na ja, wir werden alle älter.....

bin hauptberuflich als Schreibtischtäterin unterwegs und in der nacht hab ich noch Zeitungen die ich austrage, daher leider ein sehr kleines Zeitfenster für sportliche Betätigung, denn da war noch was, ach ja schlafen.

Mit dem Biken hab ich so richtig in diesem Jahr angefangen, wie schon mal gesagt und kämpfe halt mit der Kondi und dem Angsthasendie wollen oft mal nicht so wie ich will.
Arbeite halt viel an Fahrtechnik, damit Hasi nicht so oft die Überhand gewinnt, und hab dafür hier auch eine tolle Trainerin hier gefunden, die mich aber auch im Kondi-aufbau berät.

Und na klar Kilos sollen auch runter, am besten 10kg, ich bin aber immer noch am zweifeln ob ich das mit Sport schaffe. 
Nicht wundern, ich schon viel mehr drauf und die sind OHNE SPORT runter, rein übers Essen.
Irgendwie bei Sport mehr Hunger also mehr Futter....

Aber mal hoffen und schaun. 

LG - und nun seit ihr dran

und ich hoffe auch, das der Schnee vom letzten Jahr die Menge für die nächsten 5 Jahre war!!!! Das braucht echt keiner.


----------



## linnsche (19. Oktober 2011)

würd sagen wir machen einen extra thread auf oder?  oder was meint ihr? sonst wirds unübersichtlich


----------



## Snowchick (19. Oktober 2011)

erledigt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8844315#post8844315


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2011)

So dann mach ich mal weiter:

Also gerade noch 40 Jahre (schau Murmel, gar ned weit weg von dir) und ebenso Schreibtischtäterin in einem klassischen Landhandel/Baustoffhandelbetrieb --> Brückenschlag zu Agrarwissenschaften 

Auf´s Radl schwing ich mich wieder seit 2008, weil mich damals die Benzinpreise nervten. Daraus hat sich eine Leidenschaft entwickelt die mich mittlerweile mehr Geld kostet als mein eigentliches Hobby, der Motorradsport  und das will was heißen *grins* 
Seit 2010 hab ich wieder ein MTB und erstmals ein RR. 2011 die angepeilten 6000km schon  locker geschafft *freu* Nebenbei verschlinge ich noch Unmengen an Büchern...

Theoretisch komm ich im Sommer auf 150-300km in der Woche. Momentan baut mir mein Freund grad meinen neuen CX Rahmen auf  Fahre so oft es geht damit 14km einfach ins Büro (Drum hoff ich auf schneefreien Winter) Leider geh ich seitdem sehr wenig zum Krafttraining, da ich mein Rad nicht gerne draussen stehen lasse. Also werde ich fleissig Punkte sammeln, beim Arbeitsweg, daheim auf dem Ergobike und hoffentlich wieder mit Krafttraining. Und den ein oder andren Punkt holen beim Motorradsport.

Gewichtsmäßig bin ich auch ein, wie mein Papa so schön sagt: kerniger Typ  Dünn war ich vom ersten Tag an nicht und werd ich auch nie sein, das ist auch mittlerweile OK so. Aber Ich war auch schon über 13kg schwerer. Primärziel ist, die U80 über den Winter zu halten --> dann werden die 75kg angepeilt.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2011)

na, dann scheinen wir hier in unserem Team, mal abgesehen von unserem Küken und Leaderin greenhorn, einen Club der 40iger zu haben  Bin im Sommer 40 geworden und hab ehrlich gesagt noch ein bißel mit der Zahl zu kämpfen, weil ich a) noch nicht so "alt" aussehe und b) mich auch noch nicht so "alt" fühle 
Ich bike seit über 10 Jahren, eigentlich aus purem Spaß und als Stresskiller (ich arbeite mit Kids zusammen und das kann manchmal Stress pur sein ). Seit letztem Jahr nehme ich auch an ein paar Wettkämpfen teil, aber einfach um dabei zu sein und Spaß zu haben. Ankommen, heil und in ganzen Stücken, ist meine Devise. 
Hab bei so nem WP noch nie mitgemacht und ich hoffe, dass ich mit euch hier gemeinsam meinen inneren Schweinehund (der hauptsächlich im Winter sich durchsetzt) austricksen kann und fit durch den Winter komme, um dann frisch wieder in die neue Saison starten zu können.
Ok, Gewichtsprobleme hab ich jetzt ehrlich nicht so dolle, aber ich bin so ne Süßschnute und gerade in den Wintermonaten hab auch ich ein bißel mit zu kämpfen. Naja, die leckeren Plätzchen und Stollen - ihr wisst sicher, was ich meine.... naja, das bleibt auch nicht immer ohne Folgen ...  Ich möchte halt auch mal wieder in meine 2-jährige Schrankleiche, sprich Jeans, passen 
Hoffe, wir haben alle viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln und können uns, auch wenn wir uns nicht persönlich kennen, dennoch gut gegenseitig motivieren und unterstützen.

Freu mich schon , wenn es endlich los geht - Eure Silvermoon


----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2011)

@Anjte: huijeh.. von der blöden Zahl kann ich auch ein Lied von singen *grins* hab letztes Jahr sogar verweigert den Geburtstag zu feiern  Geschenke eingesammelt hab ich aber schon  Tja, nun steht schon der 41. knapp vor der Tür  

Dann auf zum fleissigen Punktesammeln.... wobei ich ehrlichweise noch gar nix gefunden habe, wo das genau eingetragen wird *hüstel* oder stell ich mich da mal wieder nur dumm...


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2011)

glaube, das geht erst dann, wenn uns greenhorn als Team angemeldet hat. Denke mal, dass das System anhand deines Usernames dein Team erkennt bzw. dich deinem WP-Team zuordnen kann und du dich mit deinen Punkten eintragen kannst.
Oder ???


----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2011)

ah.. zumindest hab ich jetzt oben in den kleingedruckten den "Winterpokal" gefunden, hab immer im normalen Forum geguckt.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2011)

ja, genau! Aber tröste dich, ich wusste das ja auch nicht wirklich. Musste auch erst das Kleingedruckte lesen. naja, wird sind halt schon was älter *grins*


----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2011)

hihi... und ich bin ja eh so ein html Depp


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Oktober 2011)

Na dann hättet ihr ja besser ein 40 plus team aufgemacht 
Nicht böse sein *duck* ich sehs eh schon kommen dass ihr mich alle überholt  Hab mir zwar vorgenommen viel zu machen und das 5mal die woche aber da springt meistens nicht mehr als ne stunde pro tag raus 
Finds auch blöd dass es bei alternativsportarten nur einmalig punkte für 30min gibt und nicht pro 30min wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab 
Schade dass es mit dem pokal noch nicht los geht bin momentan richtig motiviert und war heut morgen anderthalb std bei traumhaften Herbstwetter Nordic walken  Hab mir jetzt mal vorgenommen meine strecken etwas auszuweiten wobei es dann ja auch immer das zeitproblem gibt 
Aber wir werden das schon hinkriegen, auf in einen erfolgreichen winter


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Oktober 2011)

So dann zu guter letzt fehlt ja nur noch meine wenigkeit 

Also ich bin die Ramona, und noch keine 40 Jahre alt  sondern erst mal 32  Bringe somit den Schnitt wieder ein bisserl nach unten (wobei: ab 30 gehts einfach scho abwärts )
Bin vor 3 Jahren durch meinen EX (für irgendwas muss er ja gut gewesen sein???) zum Mountainbiken gekommen. Die ersten km führten damals noch in Augsburg am Lech entlang - bis ich dann ein paar Wochen später zum ersten Mal in die Berge nach Garmisch bin. Ja des war ein Erlebnis kann ich Euch sagen!! Mei oh mei... Ich hab ja gar nicht gewusst was es heißt, mit einem Radl aufn Berg zu wollen??  Somit hatte ich auch null Kondition, bergauf ging fast nix (so gehts mir heute immer noch, obwohl ich viel mehr fahre ). Am Ende des Tages, nach Umwegen und Abwegen, einem blutigen Knie etc, sind dann doch über 80km Fahrtweg zustande gekommen, HM weiß ich gar nicht... Ich war fix und alle und hab mir nur noch gedacht "Was für ein Scheiß hab ich da angefangen??"  Die Touren wurden dann mehr und länger, im Sommer 2008 war ich 10 Tage bei einem MTB Camp auf der Winklmoosalm. 2009 fuhr ich dann beim 24h Rennen in Steindorf mit (im 8er Team). Dieses Jahr auch beim MTB Marathon am Tegernsee. Aufgrund der Liebe zu den Bergen, die mit dem MTB Sport wuchs, vollzog ich einen Orts- und Arbeitswechsels. Und wohne nun seit 2 Jahren in Rosenheim  Das beste was ich die letzten Jahre machen konnte! Einfach traumhaft direkt von der Haustüre aus in die Berge starten zu können.
Ja leider fehlt es, trotz viel bikerei, immer noch an der Kondi, vor allem bergauf! Mein Übergewicht macht die Sache dadurch nicht einfacher... 
Deswegen, und weil ich bisher auch nur zugeschaut habe, möchte ich nun beim Winterpokal mitmachen, um Gewicht zu reduzieren :top: Und um natürlich besser in die nächste Saison zu starten. Ich hoffe mit Euch auch wieder richtig motiviert zu werden  
So jetzt reichts aber von mir  Also auf gehts Mädels- lasst uns unsere Kalorien killen!!!!!

ach ja:hab ich vergessen - ich arbeite ebenfalls mit Kindern, was wirklich sehr sehr stressig sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Na dann hättet ihr ja besser ein 40 plus team aufgemacht




... tze tze tze, die jungen Dinger - keine Achtung vor dem Alter   ... aber die Idee wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, wir hätten dich natürlich auch in unserem Team aufgenommen, keine Frage  *grins*

Aber wir schaffen das schon und werden auf unsere alten Tagen noch ein paar Punkte holen 

Nee, du siehst das richtig, dass es für die Alternativsportarten wie z. B. Studio, egal wie lange nur 2 Punkte gibt - ja, eigentlich schade.
Bei Laufen gibts pro 20 Minuten 1 Punkt, wären bei 1 Stunde also mal gute 3 Punkte.
Bin nur froh, dass Skilanglauf mit dem Biken gleichgestellt ist und es da für eine Stunde 4 Punkte gibt  Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich unbedingt neue Langlaufschuhe brauche - dringend 

Ach, da kommt sicher was zusammen. Hauptsache wir motivieren uns gegenseitig und es macht Spaß


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Bin nur froh, dass Skilanglauf mit dem Biken gleichgestellt ist und es da für eine Stunde 4 Punkte gibt  Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich unbedingt neue Langlaufschuhe brauche - dringend
> 
> Ach, da kommt sicher was zusammen. Hauptsache wir motivieren uns gegenseitig und es macht Spaß



Du machst also Langlauf? Dass würde ich dieses Jahr auch gerne testen wollen. Klassischer Stil oder wie? Und wie ist das so?


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre erst seit letztem Winter und übe mich im klassischen Stil. Sah anfänglich alles andere als elegant, filigran und stilvoll aus - macht aber irre viel Spaß. Ist wirklich Ausdauer und Koordination pur, und anfänglich tat ich mir damit ein bißel schwer (mit der Koordination *lach* irgendwie war immer irgendwas im Weg - Ski oder Stock)


----------



## BineMX (24. Oktober 2011)

brrrrr... heute der erste (Arbeits) Tag mit Minusgraden  als ich bei Dunkelheit und Nebel das Haus verlassen habe, kam mir schon kurz der Gedanke... bist eigentlich deppert???   Ich mein.. ist ja noch nichtmal Winterpokal  
Nach 1-2km war mir aber relativ warm und als ich abgestiegen bin, hatte ich tatsächlich Eis an den Armen   und ich war wieder mal froh, den inneren Schweinehund keine Chance gelassen zu haben...einfach rein in die Radlklamotten und die Autoschlüssel ignorieren!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2011)

So Ladies, Team ist gegründet unter dem besprochenen Namen Ladies only - Kalorienkiller 
Auf gehts zur Anmeldung 
Bei der beschreibung hab ich mir einfach mal was ausgedacht,hoffe es passt euch aber vllt kann mans ja auch noch ändern 

Fühle mich momentan iwie gar nicht fit weiß gar nicht was los ist  Hatte eigentlich vor am Samstag ne traumhafte tour zu fahren. Nachdem meine motivation schon nicht so doll war und ich mich aufs Bike gequält hab, hab ich gleich gemerkt dass die Beine gar nix hergeben  War dann ne knappe std "radeln" un es war immer noch alles doof 
Hab bissel angst dass vllt ne erkältung oder sowas in mir schlummert  Weiß nie ob es einfach an der mangelnden Motivation liegt, ob ich zuviel trainiert hab die letzten tage oder ob mein Körper grad ruhe braucht 
Und die Kälte is echt doof,kam mir schon wie en michelinmännchen vor als ich mich mal vor der tour im spiegel betrachtet hab  und es ist noch nicht mal winter


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab grade gesehen, dass jede Einzelne von uns noch mal extra die Mitgliedschaft in unserem Team beantragen muss - ok, dann werde ich das noch tun. Dachte, wir wären da automatisch drin. Gut, dass ich eben nachgeschaut habe. 
Ich beantrage mal 

... bin jetzt auch offiziell mit dabei *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (24. Oktober 2011)

hmm...ist mir auch alles noch sooo neu. hab jetzt den antrag gestellt. und nun? warten?? 

@greenhorn: tolle team beschreibung- ich finds super!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2011)

@chayenne: hab deinen antrag angenommen und du bist damit auch aufgenommen 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Bine und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Oktober 2011)

a super - i frei mi! 

dann kanns ja bald losgehen!! 

(hab mir heit schon im supermarkt nix süsses gekauft- mei is mir des schwer gfallen )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2011)

ohja das kenn ich auch 
momentan brech ich noch etwa jeden dritten tag ein vor allem weil an der uni überall diese schokoriegelautomaten stehen  aber das wird schon...iwann


----------



## linnsche (24. Oktober 2011)

och mannooo meine gruppe schreibt nie etwas  und angemeldet sind wir auch noch nicht :-(


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Oktober 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> och mannooo meine gruppe schreibt nie etwas  und angemeldet sind wir auch noch nicht :-(



sei doch nicht so ungeduldig??


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2011)

nimms doch selbst in die hand ist ganz einfach


----------



## linnsche (25. Oktober 2011)

ok wie geht das? 

Edit: ja ich gebs zu ich bin ungeduldig *lach*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2011)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## linnsche (25. Oktober 2011)

ach mist  ja..stimmt...ich bin wohl echt etwas verpeilt zur zeit :-( naja ich warte mal ab..die eine wollte uns ja anmelden...nicht dass sie das macht und uich auch 

also: GEDUUULD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2011)

wollte heut mal mit dem schwimmtraining beginnen, weil bei uns ist es nämlich richtig ekelig nasskalt draußen *schüttel* 
Deshalb dacht ich mir schon gemütlich paar bahnen ziehen gehen und danach schön gemütlich in den warmen whirlpool zum entspannen ...
ABER völlig vergessen dass ja die ganze woche keine busse fahren 
war schon drauf und dran mich fertig zu machen *grummel*
Was macht ihr so wenn das wetter richtig ekelig ist und ihr absolut keine lust auf nass/kalt habt 
Krafttraining hab ich leider gestern schon gemacht


----------



## BineMX (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns ist Föhn 

Ansonsten steht ein Ergobike bereit. Kraftraining möcht ich die Tage auch unbedingt starten!
Schwimmen würd ich auch gern  aber da leben wir hier in Rosenheim leider hinterm Mond....  gibt´s leider nix anständiges. Zumindest hab ich noch nix gefunden.. Entweder im überwarmen Thermalbad (was aber auch außerhalb liegt) oder sich zwischen planschenden Kindern, querschwimmenden Senioren durchquälen...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt das mit den Kindern und senioren kenn ich leider auch zu gute 
Um den Kindern zu entgehen hilfts schon wenn man morgens geht (kann ich als student gott sei dank machbar machen ) aber die senioren sind fast noch schlimmer  Das Becken in unserem Hallenbad ist halb nicht- halb schwimmer sprich etwa in der hälfte fällt der boden stark ab. Und die senioren sind ja immer schön am quatschen (meistens am rand was mich auch schon sehr nervt ) aber da meinten doch zwei herren sie müssten da inmitten der bahn stehen und quatschen Als ich mich dann beschwert hab und gemeint hab eine bahn sei nicht zum quatschen sondern zum schwimmen da und wenn dann sollten sie sich doch wenigstens an den rand stellen bekam ich nur die uneinsichtige antwort ich sei doch noch jung und könnte doch auch um sie rum schwimmen  
Sowas ist doch einfach unverschämt seitdem versuch ich morgens bei zeiten da zu sein da sind dann auch mehrere "bahnenschwimemr" da und denen schließ ich mich dann an wobei ich die eigentlich auch nicht bremsen möchte


----------



## BineMX (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja, hab ich auch schon gehört, daß es morgends besser ist. Da ich aber ab 7.00 arbeite, schaff ich das nicht. Man möchte ja eigentlich meinen, die Senioren hätten den ganzen Tag Zeit. Im Studio muß ich mich auch immer ärgern, wenn Sonntag Vormittag das Studio rappelvoll mit Senioren ist. Ansich ja kein Problem, nur die sind nur am quatschen, quatschen, quatschen und belegen die Geräte mit den Handtüchern ....  ständig muß man fragen... kann ich da mal schnell dazwischen...  und ohne Musik im Ohr geht gar ned, der Lärmpegel ist mir da auch zu hoch. Warum ausgerechnet Sonntag???  Der einzige Tag wo wir auch vormittags Zeit haben...
Mein Freund meinte letztens...man müßte eine Ausgangssperre verhängen. Ab 16.30 und von 12.00-13.00  

Aber wie heißt es so schön... wer weiß wie wir mal werden....


----------



## linnsche (25. Oktober 2011)

ich war heut im studio....1h kraft und 1h ausdauer....is so mein standardprogramm wenns pisst....ich fahr immer mit dem rad hin, da bei uns morgen auch gestreikt wird, also kein problem......


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Oktober 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> ich war heut im studio....1h kraft und 1h ausdauer....is so mein standardprogramm wenns pisst....ich fahr immer mit dem rad hin, da bei uns morgen auch gestreikt wird, also kein problem......



wie wäre es wenn du das "deinem" team in "deinem" thread erzählst? hier ist nun einfach unser team - sorry.


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Oktober 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch schon gehört, daß es morgends besser ist. Da ich aber ab 7.00 arbeite, schaff ich das nicht. Man möchte ja eigentlich meinen, die Senioren hätten den ganzen Tag Zeit. Im Studio muß ich mich auch immer ärgern, wenn Sonntag Vormittag das Studio rappelvoll mit Senioren ist. Ansich ja kein Problem, nur die sind nur am quatschen, quatschen, quatschen und belegen die Geräte mit den Handtüchern ....  ständig muß man fragen... kann ich da mal schnell dazwischen...  und ohne Musik im Ohr geht gar ned, der Lärmpegel ist mir da auch zu hoch. Warum ausgerechnet Sonntag???  Der einzige Tag wo wir auch vormittags Zeit haben...
> Mein Freund meinte letztens...man müßte eine Ausgangssperre verhängen. Ab 16.30 und von 12.00-13.00
> 
> Aber wie heißt es so schön... wer weiß wie wir mal werden....


bin früher auch mal mit einer freundin regelmäßig im winter schwimmen gegangen. da sind wir auch immer um welche herum geschwommen  wenn du magst können wir ja mal gehen, Bine?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich mich heut mal wieder ewig gedrückt hab  hab ich mir dann mal um 5 den fuß in den hintern getreten und mich aufgemacht bevor es dunkel wurde 
Hab mir dann meine stöcke geschnappt und mich walkend auf zum aldi gemacht plus kleiner umweg  (damit es sich auch doppelt lohnt mit schwerem rucksack )
War dann hinterher mal wieder froh dass ich den kampf gewonnen hab und ich hatte heut auch richtig gute beine 
Eigenlob stinkt zwar aber ich muss sagen dass ich schon bissel stolz auf mich bin 
Wie liefs bei euch heute so?


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Oktober 2011)

danke deiner nachfrage 
aber erstmal: super dass du dich aufgerafft hast- wenn man mal dabei ist gehts ja- immer erst das überwinden- das ist dass schlimme 

also ich habe leider seit über einer woche einen blöden husten, der nicht wirklich weg will. noch dazu ist mein schnupfen wieder so stark, dass ich vom kopf her nicht wirklich fit bin - ständig nase zu etc.. weiß jetzt auch ned... bin also seit geraumer zeit nix am machen.
dann kommt ja noch die fitnessstudio suche dazu. aber darüber mach ich mir weniger gedanken. da find ich schon was. fängt ja erst an der winterpokal  ist noch ein bisserl zeit. evtl.plane ich samstag noch ne tour. aber da muss ich sehen wie ich fit werde bis dahin.. also- ich kränkel so vor mich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2011)

hui, seid´s ihr heut aber fleißig hier am schreiben und sportlich ward ihr auch schon alle unterwegs 
Ich kämpfe den ganzen Tag (bzw. schon seit gestern Abend) mit meiner sch.... Migräne, mal weniger schlimm ausgeprägt, dann wieder Schübe, wo gar nix mehr geht.
Jetzt kann ich mal wieder ein bißel aus den Augen gucken, weil ich auf dem Laufenden hier bleiben will - sonst verpass ich vielleicht was 
Der Countdown läuft langsam und dann geht´s los, Mädels - yeah 

Wie hast du so schön geschrieben, chayenne? I frei mi - i mi ach  (war das jetzt so richtig???)
Bei uns hier würde das auf Dialekt so heißen: Isch fra misch aach  (so in etwa...)

Noch was zum Schluss: Bleibt alle schön gesund und den Kränkelnden unter euch "Gute Besserung" - noch ist ja Zeit zum gesund werden


----------



## BineMX (26. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen und guad Moing die Damen!!

Wirklich fleissig bin ich grad ned, außer das ich halt die 30km gesamt radl auf meinem Arbeitsweg. Momentan mit dem "normalen" Radl, mein Cyclocrosser ist gestern erst fertig geworden.  Heute mit dem Auto, weil ich für meinen Pa endlich das Geb.Geschenk kaufen will. (wenn ich denn was finde..) und was hör ich im Radio: "Nationalfeiertag in Österreich"  na priml!! Da ist Rosenheim voll.... entweder ich kämpf mich durch oder weiche weiter in den Norden aus... 

Dann ist heute geplant mit dem neuen CX zum Specializedstore zu fahren und mich dort samt Rad vermessen lassen.  Morgen steht dann wieder ein CX Training auf dem Plan. Evtl. werd ich da auch mal mitmachen...  In der Innmulde ist ja am 13.11.2011 wieder das CX Rennen des RSV. Mein Freund fährt mit und trainiert schon fleissig. Hürden stehen schon, Teile der Strecke sind auch schon gemäht.
Aber Leute, ich sag euch... eine Runde und man /Frau  ist platt.... also ich zumindest.. das ist ein extrem hochpulsiger Vollgaskurs. Bin ja mehr so der Ausdauerradler 
Samstag  gehts dann voraussichtlich nach Italien bis Dienstag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Ramona: freili könn ma mal schwimmen geh.. würd ja auch zu gern mal kraulen lernen.. und guade Besserung, des werd scho wieda 

@Silvermoon: oh mei  Migräne, des kenn ich auch!! Echt schlimm...das knockt einen total aus. Ich bin ja hier auch noch Föhn empfindlich. Da sind die Kopfschmerzen zwar ned so schlimm aber ich taumel dann nur so durch die Gegend 

@All: Freu mich auch schon auf den Winterpokal, und entgegen meiner vorherigen Meinung glaub ich mittlerweile daß es einen doch ganz schön motiviert! Vor allem wenn wir hier uns gegenseitig ein bisserl hochziehen


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Oktober 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> Samstag  gehts dann voraussichtlich nach Italien bis Dienstag.




bist du dann samstag gar nicht daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## BineMX (26. Oktober 2011)

naja...  warscheinlich ned... wobei ich lieber Sonntag fahren würde. Aber Alex will unbedingt


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich war ich heute hochmotiviert bei dem tollen Herbstwetter ne Runde zu biken, aber dann kam mir meine Pleiten-Pech & Pannen-Aktion leider in die Quere und machte meinen Plan zu nichte - gnadenlos!!!

Siehe "Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil..."

Ich sag da jetzt nix mehr dazu und gebe dem morgigen Tag und dem Material erneut eine Chance ... ach ja, und mir selbstverständlich auch


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch endlich gerne wieder was tun... aber meine Erkältung lässt momentan gar nix  zu....  
Hätte dann zumindest 3x das eine Fitnessstudio getestet... Hoffe es geht bald was. Evtl.wäre ich am Samstag noch ne Tour gefahren. Aber so wie es heute aussieht, wird das nix 
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2011)

@chayenne:naja du hast auf jeden fall den einen Vorteil dass du die erkältung dann schon hinter dir hast und es dich nicht mehr im winterpokal treffen kann 
War gestern auch wieder standhaft und immerhin eine kleine runde joggen wobei heute morgen überall der muskelkater ziept  könnte allerdings auch von meiner matratze kommen (die ist einfach durch aber fürn halbes jahr lohnts sich nemme ne neue zu kaufen ) da es hauptsächlich mein Kreuz ist dass sich beschwert  Naja da wirds mit der regeneration wohl schwer werden 
@silvermoon:da hat ja gestern echt murphys gesetz geherrscht aber dafür gehts dann heute umso besser


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2011)

oh man ich glaub ich bekomme jetzt schon meine Winterdepression
wo soll das denn enden

war gestern abend ne kleine runde joggen, den punkt des muskelkaters hab ich schon überwunden, zumindest für die km-zahl.

aber es nervt immer alleine unterwegs zu sein, egal ob rad oder zu fuss

na mal schaun, im studio bieten sie auch ne laufgruppe an, morgen mal schaun wie, was und überhaupt. einfach nur damit ich nicht immer alleine unterwegs bin.

eigentlich würde ich mich am liebsten in mein bett legen und die decke übern kopf ziehn.

lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2011)

@murmel: ach was du musst das schöne wetter genießen solang es noch halbwegs wam is 
und das alleine unterwegs sein kenn ich auch, die mädels in meinem bekanntenkreis sind alle rank und schlank und bekennende sportmuffel 
Konnte bisher niemanden dazu überreden und falls doch mal dann hat es nie von der Kondi gepasst weil es dann meistens die "supersportler" waren 
Aber das mit der laufgruppe ist ne gute idee da findet man meistens welche mit selben fitnesszustand und man hat feste termine an denen  man geht und die zusätzlich motivieren 
Heute zieht in der WG ein neuer mitbewohner ein un der meinte er will wieder vermehrt sport machen  da ruhen jetzt meine hoffnungen drauf


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2011)

na das wetter würde ich gerne genießen, aber bis ich am abend zuhause bin, macht irgendjemand so bald das licht aus. und ab nächster woche ist das ja dann nocht früher

heute ist es eh besch..., die sonne hat es bis jetzt noch nicht ein bisschen geschafft meine stimmung zu erhellen, da sie sich absolut versteckt.

na ja das mit dem alleine unterwegs sein, dachte eigentlich ich gewöhne micht dran, ist für abendunternehmungen auch ok, da ist die zeit ja eh knapp, aber am we auch noch, das nervt auf dauer schon...

vor allem wenn ich alleine losziehe fahre ich das tempo wie ich es will, und dann ist man mal mit einer gruppe oder so unterwegs und dann hechelt man nur so hinterher, geht mir zumindest oft so. 
und so ab und an eine sonntagstour mit anderen hat auch was, aber na ja soll halt nicht sein.
und irgendwie finde ich die schönen trails und wege nicht einfach blind oder so.

schaun wir mal wie das morgen im lauftreff wird.  vorausgesetzt er findet statt, denn irgendwie war letzte woche niemand da - wahrscheinlich zu kalt....
und ich hatte ja meine einweißung an den geräten, daher hab ich auch noch keine näheren infos, wer, was wie usw....

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ....aber es nervt immer alleine unterwegs zu sein, egal ob rad oder zu fuss....



... dann ziehn wir alle eben geschlossen nach Rosenheim 
Da gibts so tolle Berge


----------



## BineMX (27. Oktober 2011)

Seid herzlich willkommen hier


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... dann ziehn wir alle eben geschlossen nach Rosenheim
> Da gibts so tolle Berge



ja gerne! macht dass!


meine erkältung bekommt nun kortison  hab meiner ärztin gesagt dass ich unbedingt wieder mit fitnessstudio anfangen möchte- und nun nicht kann/darf. sie sagte, ich muss damit noch ein wenig warten. also mit sport jeglicher art... hoffe nur wirklich dass so schnell nicht wieder was kommt!! bin da immer anfällig, allein schon wegen der arbeit mit den kids...


----------



## BineMX (28. Oktober 2011)

oh mei...  gute Besserung!!


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2011)

auch von mir gute Besserung

aber Erkältung und Kortison hört sich mehr als übel/normal an.

aber noch ist ja zeit - eine Woche um alle Wehwehchen los zu werden.

Hier ist schon wieder die volle Nebelsuppe, hoffentlich hat das WE ein bisschen erbarmen mit mir und ich bekomme wenigstens etwas Sonne.

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2011)

Rosenheim wär super aber ich glaub da haperts etwas mit der landwirtschaft 
Drück mich gerade vor der biketour weils doch so kalt draußen ist 1,4°C *bibber* Allerdings ist das die Temp von 8:00Uhr hoff dass es mittlerweile etwas wärmer ist, immerhin scheint momentan die sonne und wir haben nicht mehr die weit verbreitete nebelsuppe 
Müsste allerdings spätestens um 10 uhr los sonst schaff ichs heut mittag nicht mehr zur uni 
Ach und Koffer packen muss ich auch noch weils heute mal wieder für ein wochenende nach hause geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (28. Oktober 2011)

@greenhorn: na dann gute Fahrt!!! Bei uns setzt sich wohl wieder der Föhn durch und es ist sonnig und relativ mild.
Ach und von wegen es hapert mit der Landwirtschaft  ich arbeite in einem Landhandel und glaub mir hier sind genug Bauern rundherum  Wobei die Biogasseuche und damit verbundene extreme Maispflanzung leider zunimmt aber Offenställe, vollautom.Ställe, gibts hier alles. Nur halt keine Megagroßbetriebe. Und meiner Meinung nach zu viel Stallhaltung.


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Oktober 2011)

@Murmel: 
Also das kortison geht nur in die schleimhäute. Ich nehme ja keine Tabletten die sich auf den ganzen Körper auswirken. Und bei richtiger (also kurzer) Anwendung ist es laut Ärztin auch nicht schädlich oder so. Ich will es endlich los haben-schleppe es schon zu lange rum  

Ach ja: hier ist schönstes Bike Wetter  echt ärgerlich


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Oktober 2011)

Es wird langsam Zeit, dass frau hier endlich punkten darf. Bin heute Mittag bei dem schönen Spätherbstwetter so ne tolle Tour gefahren - es war einfach grandios. Wetter stimmte, die Sonne schien und die Temperaturen waren relativ mild, der Wald ein wahres Farbenmeer . So konnte ich auch endlich mal mein Windstoppershirt für drunter ausprobieren, drüber nur das Funktionsshirt von Tchibo. Das Windstoppershirt lässt keinen Hauch von Fahrtwind durch und somit war ich als bekennender Windjacken und-westen-Muffel total begeistert. Ich finds  somit hat sich diese Investition tatsächlich gelohnt 

Und, was ich heute wieder einmal mit großem Erstaunen feststellen durfte, das es doch noch so einige Wege hier in meiner Umgebung gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne und durch Zufall entdecke  Zum Glück sind das auch solche, auf die sich kein oder nur selten ein Wanderer verirrt. Die waren heute wieder in Hundertschaften unterwegs 

Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes WE und viel Spaß beim Biken 


@ chayenne : Gute Besserung - ach Mensch, das wird wieder - Kopf hoch!


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2011)

das ist das schöne am Herbst, da gibt der Wald oftmals Wege frei, die man sonst schlecht oder gar nicht sieht da sie einfach zugewachsen sind.

aber trotzdem ist mir der Sommer lieber.

So bei mir geht es heute endlich mal wieder auf´s Rad, unter der Woche läuft da leider nicht mehr viel.

Ein schönes Rest WE und morgen hab ich frei mit Feiertag am Dienstag


----------



## BineMX (30. Oktober 2011)

Traumhaftes Wetter heute!! So schön, daß wir glatt daheim geblieben sind. Heute meinen neuen CX Rahmen zum ersten Mal gefahren  Auf und wegen Baustellen teilweise neben dem Inndamm bis Kufstein und zurück gefahren. Wurden ganz schön durchgerüttelt, die leiten über heftig steinige Wege. Da wär ein MTB angenehmer 
Schönen Restsonntag euch allen! Und hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns war es eher sehr dunstig, im Gegensatz zum gestrigen Tage - da schien schön die Sonne. Aber dennoch schöne Tour gemacht, einen anderen Biker unterwegs "versägt" - der wollte überholt werden, unbedingt  Der hat mal ein bißel blöd geguckt als ich da so windschnittig von hinten angeflogen kam  
Aber diese blöde Uhrumstellerei geht mir so was auf den Zeiger, jetzt wirds ja schon so verdammt früh dunkel  Nicht gerade Bikerfreundlich!!! Wer sich das ausgedacht hat, gehört an den Pranger gestellt. Ich hab da nix von, dass es morgens früher hell wird. Wenn ich los fahr, ist es um die Uhrzeit so oder so noch dunkel

Wünsche euch ne schöne Wochen Mädels


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Ladies bin soeben erst wieder back in town und daheim wars wie immer so stressig 
Bin leider wie immer nicht zum sport gekommen ,obwohl ich die laufschuhe eingepackt hatte  aber das das wetter war auch wieder mal total demotivierend 
Uhrumstellung wirft mich iwie total aus der bahn bin eben schon bei der mitfahrgelegenheit im auto eingeschlafen  es wird jetzt aber auch zeit dass ich ins bett komm,muss morgen für meine verhältnisse früh raus  

Auf gehts in eine hoffentlich sportliche woche


----------



## chayenne06 (1. November 2011)

so... nach zig tagen des nichtstuns und nichtstun dürfen  wird es nun zeit... der husten ist zwar immer noch nicht weg, aber dank Kortison wirds besser. werde diese Tage mal das Fitnessstudio testen (3mal umsonst) und dann evtl. einen Vertrag machen. ab Montag gehts los! 
ach ja: wenn ich 5 Minuten mit dem Rad in die Arbeit fahre - zählt wohl nicht, gell??


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2011)

Ich glaub das musst du selbst mit deinem gewissen vereinbaren ob das als sport zählt oder net 
Ich denk ich werds für mich so machen dass ichs nur dann eintrag wenn ich auch wirklich geschwitzt hab und zB nicht wenn ich zu fuß ins dorf einkaufen gehen als walken eintragen 
Freut mich für dich dass es dir besser geht  Ich denk es schadet nicht wenn man mal beim sport richtig druchschnauft dann löst sich auch der schleim so gehts mir jedenfalls immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (1. November 2011)

also ich schwitze schon bei 5 minuten zur arbeit radln  aber ich möchte ja nicht schummeln, so wie manch andere, die hier alles mögliche eintragen (eben auch zum einkaufen radln  )


----------



## MissQuax (1. November 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also ich schwitze schon bei 5 minuten zur arbeit radln  aber ich möchte ja nicht schummeln, so wie manch andere, die hier alles mögliche eintragen (*eben auch zum einkaufen radln*  )



Das kommt doch darauf an, wie weit bzw. wie lange du zum Einkaufen fahren mußt - sobald du mind. 15 Minuten *am Stück* geradelt bist, kannst du es selbstverständlich eintragen! Mache ich auch - ich habe zu meinem bevorzugten Drogeriemarkt z. B. fast 20 Minuten Fahrzeit! 

Was natürlich geschummelt wäre: 5 Minuten zum Metzger, einkaufen, 5 Minuten zum Schreibwarenladen, eingekaufen, 5 Minuten nach Hause. Macht auch irgendwie Sinn, weil da eigentlich kein Trainingseffekt entsteht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2011)

Komm gerade von ner kleinen tour zurück und bin nur noch deprimiert 
Bin ich doch eiskalt von 2 radlern am berg versägt worden,aber so richtig  Ich hab das gefühl ich werd bergauf einfach nicht besser  Die ersten paar meter gehen noch schön flott und kräftig und dann von einer sekunde auf die andere sind die beine platt und nur noch essig  Dann kriech ich mit 10km/h den berg hoch und hechel mir einen weg...
Heute kam noch dazu dass ich auf grund des wetterumschwungs völlig falsch angezogen war,berg hoch zu warm und runter zu kalt 
Und schon schwindet die motivation für den winterpokal...
Mache momentan deshalb auch lieber anderen sport als biken


----------



## chayenne06 (1. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Komm gerade von ner kleinen tour zurück und bin nur noch deprimiert
> Dann kriech ich mit 10km/h den berg hoch und hechel mir einen weg...



also ich schaffe es unter 5km/h den Berg rauf  toll oder? 

dass wird schon noch!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. November 2011)

Hatte eigentlich vor nächstes jahr irgendwas wettkampfmäßiges zu fahren aber da blamiert man sich doch nur wenn man durch die gegend schnauft, dann heißts wer hat denn schon wieder die "möchtegernbiker" losgelassen


----------



## Silvermoon (1. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich vor nächstes jahr irgendwas wettkampfmäßiges zu fahren aber da blamiert man sich doch nur wenn man durch die gegend schnauft, dann heißts wer hat denn schon wieder die "möchtegernbiker" losgelassen



So darfst du nicht denken - auf keinen Fall!
Das Ziel soll der Weg dorthin sein: ANKOMMEN, und zwar heil ohne leiblichen und materiellen Schwund  Und Spaß haben!!! Erfüll dir deinen persönlichen Traum, dein Ziel, welches du dir gesetzt hast (realistisch gesehen). Fahr mal deinen ersten Marathon und du wirst sehen, dass es für dich schon Belohnung und Auszeichnung genug ist 1. durchzuhalten, 2. die Strecke zu fahren, 3. und angekommen zu sein 
Mach dir keine Gedanken, was andere über dich vielleicht denken! Das kann dir doch völlig egal sein. Dir gebührt Respekt, wenn du dich einer solcher Herausforderung stellst und es durchziehst. Du schaffst das! Und es wird für dich eine Bereicherung an Erfahrung sein. 
Ach ja, und die Glücksgefühle und die Freudentränen, wenn du es geschafft hast und durchs Ziel gefahren bist - die hast in dem Moment nur du für dich ganz alleine, dass ist der schönste Moment, den man sich vorstellen kann. Ich hab dabei geflennt wie blöd 

... und noch was: auch andere schnaufen und quälen sich, um durchzuhalten - nur zeigen es die Wenigsten oder geben es ehrlich zu 

Glaub an dich und das was du kannst. Du bist in einem Marathon, wenn du alleine startest (also keinen Partner hast, der mitfährt) eh meistens auf dich alleine gestellt. Da stört es keinen Menschen, ob du schnaufst wie verrückt, vor dich hinfluchst, Selbstgespräche führst oder ein Liedchen vor dich herträlerst 

Denk an dich und nicht an andere, was die vielleicht denken könnten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (2. November 2011)

@ greenhornbiker, also die Kleiderfrage ist im Moment echt schwer ich gehöre jetzt wirklich nicht zu den Eiszapfen - dank eigener Schutzschichtdenke ich, aber irgendwie schaffe ich es im Moment nicht mich richtig anzuziehen

Nein ich wirklich alles was man so an Klamotten haben sollte, aber irgendwas passt meist nicht. Also bitte entweder kalt oder dann warm für die kurzen Klamotten. 

Mensch ich dieses WE so richtig faul am Sonntag hab ich mal meine Buchhaltung fürs andere Hobby gemacht, na ja nun ist´s gemacht und bei der Nebelsuppe hatte ich nicht so wirklich lust.

Montag das tolle Wetter und keine Zeit
Dienstag fest vorgenommen zu fahren da Feiertag, und was war wieder Nebelsuppe -  typisch und dann hat Schweini gesiegt, wollte halt auch alleine wieder nicht losziehen... nervt mich echt.

So nun schon 1,5 Wochen ohne Bike, gut war 2x laufen und im Studio, aber irgendwie - ach alles doof....

Und nun heute mit Halskratzen aufgewacht, das ist nun die Strafe, wollte heute eigentlich laufen, nun mal schaun wie es mir heute abend geht, oder ob ich lieber die Badewanne vorziehe, damit ich bis zum WE wieder fit bin.

LG


----------



## Chrige (2. November 2011)

@greenhorn: Ich weiss, ich bin nicht in "meinem" Thread, hier aber etwas zur Aufmunterung. Ich bin letztes Jahr an einem Rennen gestartet (Bergrennen). Wie der Name schon sagt, ging es praktisch nur bergauf. Das mit unter 5km/h kenne ich zur Genüge. An gewissen Stellen musste ich sogar absteigen und schieben. Aber ich KAM ins Ziel . Das schönste war, dass ich schon von weitem meinen Namen hörte, da meine "Fans" im Ziel geduldig auf mich gewartet hatten. Ich hatte ein riesen Grinsen auf dem Gesicht. Meine erste Frage war, ob ich die letzte sei. Nein, ich war NUR zweitletzte...
Du hast jetzt noch den ganzen Winter Zeit, an deiner Form zu feilen. Und am Anfang ist, wie silvermoon schon sagt, durchkommen alles .

So und ich bin schon wieder weg aus dem fremden Thread...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2011)

ein weiterer tiefschlag heute war die exkursion zu einer rapsölmühle (eigentlich ganz interessant) aber iwie war der fahrstuhl kaputt und wir mussten die treppe bis zum turm hoch nehmen 
Und sie wollte einfach kein Ende nehmen  Als wir oben waren, war es letztendlich der 7. stock  , mein puls am rasen und die lunge gefühlt so groß wie ein tennisball :kotz:
Mein gott das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein, dachte eigentlich seit ich wieder mit dem sport angefangen hab hat sich mein allgemeiner "zustand" verbessert 

@murmel:du siehst mit meiner motivation steht es momentan auch nicht zum besten  vor allem kenn ich das auch mit dem keinen bock auf biken !Lass es dann auch lieber denn wenn du es länger nicht gemacht hast und du dann mal wieder ne runde gedreht hast macht es umso mehr spaß und man fühlt sich richtig frei und schwerelos  auch wenn man langsam ist 

@silvermoon/chrige:danke für die aufmunternden worte 
dann lasst uns mal mit dem training starten damit das nächstes jahr wenigstens was mit start/ziel wird, das dazwischen ist ja egal


----------



## Silvermoon (2. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ... dann lasst uns mal mit dem training starten damit das nächstes jahr wenigstens was mit start/ziel wird, das dazwischen ist ja egal



Das ist doch mal ne positive Einstellung zu der ganzen Geschichte - na also, geht doch 
Glaube, wir motivieren uns hier gegenseitig richtig gut


----------



## BineMX (2. November 2011)

wann geht es denn nu endlich los *rumhüpf* 
hoffe das Wetter hält noch ne Weile 
Heute den Nachmittag für eine GA1 Runde genutzt. Wollte am Inndamm ganz gemütlich gen Kufstein radln, dann war der Damm gesperrt und Umleitung über die Landstraße samt Bergen.. ok Hügeln  da war erst mal nix mit GA1Puls  Als ich um 15.00 kurz vor Kufstein wendete, hatte netterweise der Erler Wind auch schon gedreht und blies richtig schön... na ratet mal jawohl von VORNE!!! Da ich mittag nur einen Eiweißshake hatte, waren sämtliche Kohlenhydrate verbruzzelt und der Puls hoch, die Energie im Keller   Meine Mami wollte mir mittags was süßes aufschwatzen, ich hab tapfer widerstanden und die 2 kl.Reberherzlein einfach nur eingesteckt... also nicht in den Mund  sondern ins Trikot 
Die Dinger haben mich am Erler Berg gerettet und heimgebracht. Nach insgesamt 85km... war anstrengend... und hätte einige Punkte gebracht 
Also Mädls jetzt gehts bald los!! Das die Energie um die Zeit nachlässt ist fast normal und das merke ich auch ganz schön. 
Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, daß ich das Jahr das es mir am Samstag draufgeklatscht hat auch ganz schön in den Knochen spür....


----------



## chayenne06 (2. November 2011)

ja finde auch dass wir super zusammen passen in unserem Team!! 

ich merke seit heute Mittag meine Lymphknoten auf der linken Halsseite, und das Schlucken tut ein wenig weh... Werde mir doch keine Mandelentzündung noch einfangen???? ich könnt grad alles!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (3. November 2011)

so lieg mit heute krank zuhause... muss jetzt zum arzt... ein mist ist dass...


----------



## murmel04 (3. November 2011)

na dann erstmal gute Besserung

Haben ja noch ein paar Tage um wieder alle Fit zu werden.

Meine Halsschnmerzen sind jetzt nach und in die Bronchien gewandert, na ja geht  die Husterei halt los.
Besser als die Rüsselsäuche, die scheint an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein - hoffe ich zumindest.

So nun alle ein bisschen pflegen lassen am WE und dann geht´s los 

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. November 2011)

Ohoh das hört sich ja alles gar nicht gut an bei euch  Schont euch schön am we 
Da krieg ich schon bissel angst dass es mich auch bald erwischt 
Wollte heute meine sporteinheit mit tanzen füllen  leider war die musik so schlecht dass es net wirklich dazu kam  
Mensch da geh ich seit ewigkeiten mal wieder weg...


----------



## BineMX (4. November 2011)

ohjeh... gute Besserung an die Kranken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

danke an Euch!


----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

da fällt mir grad ein:

gehört Spinning zu den alternativen Sportarten oder zum Radfahren im WP?? 
(ich hoffe doch zum Radfahren )


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2011)

hmmm, gute Frage - nächste Frage  Ehrlich? Keine Ahnung  Wenn man Rolle als Trainingseinheit fährt, gehört das auch in die Kategorie Radfahren. Rein instinktiv würde ich sagen JA, aber 100% weiß ich´s jetzt auch nicht.

Ach meine Lieben... an dieser Stelle allen kranken Mädels hier im Team *Gute Besserung!!!!*
Werdet schön gesund und geht es dann wieder langsam an, wenn ihr wieder ganz fit seid, ja?

Ich konnte weder heute, noch werde ich morgen zum Biken komme. Mache gerade einen 1. Hilfe-Kurs. Brauche ich berufswegen und überhaupt ist das bei mir schon ein paar Jährchen her. Hat sich doch einiges geändert oder ist sogar ganz neu. Habe aber festgestellt, dass man doch einiges in seiner "Hosentasche" haben müsste, um spontan und mit allen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen helfen zu können: Beatmungseinwegmasken, Einweghandschuhe, Rettungsdecke, Gefrierbeutel (falls mal einer hyperventiliert) - ich habe da mal was vorbereitet..... Heute haben wir noch so darüber gefrotzelt, aber es ist echt ein sehr ernstes Thema und wichtig, wenn man bestimmte Dinge einfach aus dem FF beherrscht, um anderen zu helfen. Ich hoffe auch immer, dass man mir in einer Notsituation ebenfalls hilft bzw. helfen kann und nicht wegschaut


----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> hmmm, gute Frage - nächste Frage  Ehrlich? Keine Ahnung  Wenn man Rolle als Trainingseinheit fährt, gehört das auch in die Kategorie Radfahren. Rein instinktiv würde ich sagen JA, aber 100% weiß ich´s jetzt auch nicht.
> 
> Ach meine Lieben... an dieser Stelle allen kranken Mädels hier im Team *Gute Besserung!!!!*
> Werdet schön gesund und geht es dann wieder langsam an, wenn ihr wieder ganz fit seid, ja?
> ...




danke für die genesungswünsche 

brauchst du den 1.Hilfe Kurs auch für den Kindergarten? Du arbeitest doch auch mit Kids?
Ich habe im April einen Ersthelfer Kurs absolviert. Und muss zugeben, auch wenn man 2 Tage lang diverse Themen durchnimmt, auch die stabile Seitenlage etc, so weiß ich jetzt, wenn ich drüber nachdenke, nicht mehr viel  dass sollte nicht so sein. Ich hoffe auch nur dass ich, sollte ich mal in eine Situation kommen in der ich 1.Hilfe leisten muss, dann mein Bestes gebe! Falsch machen kann man dann aber nur, WENN MAN GAR NICHT HILFT! das ist schon mal beruhigend!


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2011)

ja, brauche ich für den Kindergarten. Wenn man das dann so alles hört und sieht, kommen gewisse Dinge einfach wieder aus den Tiefen des Gedächtnisses. So ganz weg ist es also noch nicht. Denke mal, wenn du mal in eine solche Situation kommen solltest, reagierst du automatisch und oftmals richtig. Falsch wäre, wie du schon erwähnt hast *NICHTS* zu tun.
Ich war vor Jahren mal Ersthelfer bei einem schweren Verkehrsunfall direkt an meiner Straße hier. Ein junger Mann raste mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in eine kleinere Baumgruppe, nicht angeschnallt, wurde aus dem Fahrzeug geschleudert. Der eine Nachbar barg den Verletzten, der schwerste (sichtbare) Kopfverletzungen aufwies (vom Rest ganz zu schweigen), aber noch bei Bewusstsein war. Man reagiert instinktiv, legt Verbände an, überwacht ihn, letztendlich stabile Seitenlage (weil er bewusstlos wurde) bis die Rettungskräfte eintrafen. Schlimm waren damals die vielen Schaulustigen, die herantraten und zwar so richtig nah! und dann so Sprüche fallen wie "ist eh nix mehr zu machen...". Es war unglaublich bis sich mal jemand fand, der seinen Erste Hilfe-Kasten aus dem Auto nahm und ihn uns gab. Gucken wollten sie alle, helfen Fehlanzeige. Meine Nachbarin ist eine sehr resolute Dame, die sorgte dann mal für Ordnung und schirmte den Schwerstverletzten mit einem großen Regenschirm vor den neugierigen Blicken ab.
Das werd ich nie vergessen: dieses Geräusch von berstenen Metall und Scheiben, den Knall, die Vollbremsung des vorrausfahrenden Wagens, das viele Blut .... Hat lange gedauert bis diese Bilder nicht mehr vor dem geistigen Auge zu sehen und verdrängt waren. Heute kam´s wieder hoch...


----------



## chayenne06 (4. November 2011)

@Silvermoon:
das stell ich mir recht schlimm vor was Du da erlebt hast! Hat der Mann überlebt? Ich glaube solche Bilder würden mich auch nie mehr loslassen! Möchte auch nicht unbedingt zu einem Unfall etc. gelangen. Ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen wie Deine Nachbarin mit einem Regenschirm die Schaulustigen abgehalten hat! Hut ab!  
Wir im Kindergarten sind ja auch an erster Stelle wenn was passiert. Bis auf eine Platzwunde (die schon echt übel aussah) hab ich Gott sei Dank noch nichts Schlimmeres erlebt- und möchte es auch nicht ! Bei Kindern ist das ja noch schlimmer...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
fühle mich auch irgendwie nicht so fit 
Bin die letzten Tage immer so müde und die motivation lässt auh zu wünschen übrig  Weiß nicht ob es vllt am wetter liegt oder ich zuviel schlaf und lieg sodass mein kreislauf ziemlich im keller ist 
Kann das momentan gar nicht brauchen weil ich am Mittwoch noch ne klausur hab und das ganze we lernen muss 
Bei mir in der WG is auch eine krank,hoffentlich hab ich mich da net angesteckt 
Werd nachher mal schön ne runde walken gehen,bissel frische luft und nicht zu anstrengend...eigentlich kann man da ja nix verkehrt machen


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2011)

*@chayenne:* Keine Ahnung, ob der Typ es geschafft hatte. Hab nur dann Tage später mitbekommen, dass der anschließend in eine Kopfklinik gebracht wurde. Nee du, dass sind so Bilder, die man so schnell nicht vergisst - auch wenn´s schon schätzungsweise 4 -5 Jahre her ist 

*@greenhorn: *Frische Luft kann ich dir nur empfehlen, gerade wenn du dich so schlapp fühlst und mit dem Kreislauf Probleme hast. Aber mach langsam und komm nicht so sehr ins Schwitzen. Bewegung an der frischen Luft wird dir aber gut tun - *Gute Besserung!!!* 


Werde mich heute Mittag auf´s Bike schwingen und durch die Gegend touren - freu mich schon, denn im Wald ist es z.Zt. total schön von den Farben her betrachtet 
Aber morgen zählt es ja - gell, Mädels??? 
Wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Sonntag


----------



## chayenne06 (6. November 2011)

Also so langsam nervt es!! Wache heute Morgen mit einer zuenen Nase auf...  
Langsam bekomme ich die Krise!!! Nehme doch schon das verdammte Kortisonspray... Und irgendwie geht gar nichts...
Gestern über 20Grad draußen... heute wirds sicherlich nochmal so schön.
Ein Fitnessstudio ist auch noch nicht gefunden. Werde die Tage das eine mal testen... Ab Donnerstag bin ich dann wahrscheinlich übers WE bei meinen Verwandten. Meine Cousine heiratet. Also auch nichts mit Sporteln...
Ich glaube ich bin hier fehl am Platz - im WP Team...  HILFE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2011)

@chayenne
mach dir mal keinen stress und gönn dir die ruhe ich weiß das hört sich schwer an aber desto länger dauert es sonst  Gerade der stress unterdrückt die krankheit zum teil und man schiebt es nur so vor sich her und kuriert sich nicht richtig aus!Mein freund hat gestern auch wieder einen rückschlag gekriegt weil er einfach zu früh mit arbeiten angefangen hat und gemeint hat wird schon iwie gehen 
Bissel leichte bewegung wie spazieren oder walken ist denk ich auch nicht schlecht, mir gings gestern nach meiner walkingrunde wieder wesentlich besser  Hab sogar ne top-zeit hingelegt 
@silvermoon
werde mich nachher auch gleich aufs bike schwingen wobei ich noch schwanke zwischen trails rocken (bin momentan etwas geladen und muss mich iwie abreagieren ) oder eher endlich mal was für die grundlagenausdauer tun und ne größere tour starten (wobei ich dafür eigentlich keine zeit hab )

Jetzt fängt morgen der WP an und ich hab Montags immer meinen ruhetag :kotz:

Wünsche ebenfalls schönen (erholsamen,sportlichen,schönen ) Sonntag und hoffentlich schönes wetter


----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2011)

Mädels, jetzt nur keine Panik bekommen - das wird alles gut 
Wir wollen ja hier nicht wirklich auf´s Treppchen, sondern uns gegenseitig motivieren was zu tun. Ok, und wenn einen nun mal die Erkältung dahingerafft hat - shit happens - dann ist das nun mal so. Ganz ruhig bleiben...

Wisst ihr, was mich gerade so tierisch nervt??? Das es soooooo früh schon soooooooooo duster wird. 17.00 Uhr und dann ist hier Schicht im Schacht. Es ist unglaublich 
Und was noch unglaublicher ist, das ist das super schöne Wetter. Genial!!! Hallo.... es ist November! Letztes Jahr hatten wir da schon den ersten Schnee und heute herrschten wieder frühlingshafte Temperaturen - verrückt! Ich meine, mir soll´s recht sein. Bei so nem Wetter biken macht natürlich viel mehr Spaß als bei miesen Wetter mit eisigen Temperaturen. Von mir aus kann´s so erst mal bleiben


----------



## murmel04 (6. November 2011)

so war heute endlich mal wieder unterwegs auch wenn ich  die halbe Nacht hustend im Bett gelegen habe anstatt zu schlafen und dabei ist Sonntagnacht die einzige Nacht die ich nicht im 3 ausstehen muss.

Na ja wer arbeitet der kann dann auch Sport machen

Klar die Berge waren schon hart und den ein oder anderen hab ich dann geschoben bevor ich vor Husten vom Rad falle und alles schön gemächlich, bin ja auch nicht auf der Flucht....
Einziger Wehrmutstrofen, wieder mal alleine unterwegs

Schnee, ne den hatten wir im letzten Jahr zu der Zeit hier noch nicht, das war genau das WE an dem ich mein Fully zum probefahren hatte und ann eine Woche säter war es gekauft und abgeholt und da hatten wir am Sonntag auch nochmal gute 20Grad und kurze Klamotten Wetter so hätte ich gerne weiterhin
Schnee ne danke, da muss ich ja noch die Winterreifen auf´s Auto machen...

So nun heißt es wieder bis zum WE warten mit biken, denn nach der Arbeit 
ist halt nix mehr drin.

Und morgen geht das zählen los, bin gespannt wie das wird.

Jetzt geht´s ab in die Wanne in eine Schoko-Entsannungsbad.

LG zusammen


----------



## chayenne06 (7. November 2011)

So - ab jetzt gilts!!! 
Auf in den "Kampf der Kalorien"  Möge die Ausdauer verbessert werden und das Fett verschwinden 

Uns allen viel Spass dabei!!!!


----------



## BineMX (7. November 2011)

Erste!!!    

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiterinnen!!!
Nun gehts los!!! 
Wünsche uns allen viel Ausdauer,
einen inneren Schweinehund der nicht aufmuckt,
wenig Versuchungen die uns schwach werden lassen, bestes Herbstwetter bis HeiligAbend 
und danach ein mildes Frühjahr 
dann steht dem Punktesammeln nichts mehr im Weg!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. November 2011)

Hey du streber 
Bei mir wirds heute wohl nix werden hab ja montag immer meinen ruhetag allein deswegen schon weils unitechnisch immer en eher stressiger tag ist und ich dann sowieso wenig zeit hab 
Herbstwetter bis heilig abend und danach frühjahr  wo bleibt denn bei dir der winter 
Blöd ist auch dass ich für 2 wochen "heim" fahren werd und da natürlich kein bike hab (bissel zu sperrig für in den koffer ) also werden die punkte recht mager ausfallen  Positiv ist nur dass ich dort nen crosstrainer hab und deshalb relativ wetterunabhängig bin und so der schweinehund schön klein gehalten werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (7. November 2011)

also dieses herbstwetter bis Weihnachten - jaaa find ich gutaber bitte ohne Nebelsuppe.


ok über Weihnachten dann Schnee, aber bitte nicht länger und dann ab ins Frühjahr - das wäre was. 

Winter brauch ich nicht - alleine wie lange man da schon braucht bis man angezogen ist, egal ob zum biken oder so. 

Bike geht heute mal zum Wellness, ab zum Kundendienst, müssen einfach ein paar Dinge gemacht werden und ich hab dazu keine Zeit und können tue ich es nicht wirklich.
Aber bis zum WE ist es wieder fit und ausgeruht.

LG zusammen


----------



## Silvermoon (7. November 2011)

Zweite im Punkte sammeln, die Bine war ja schon voll fleißig 

Hat aber heute nur für 30 Minuten (immerhin 2 Pünktchen) BBP gereicht, aber besser wie nix. Zum Biken war´s leider schon was zu spät  
Vielleicht klappt das ja morgen - ansonsten muss ich meine Rolle unterm Bett wieder vorholen, im Wohnzimmer aufbauen und das Cube einspannen. Dann ist das Biken absolut Wetter und Tageszeit unabhängig, aber voll langweilig


----------



## chayenne06 (7. November 2011)

Mädls fleißig fleißig seid ihr!
Leider wird das bei mir erstmal nichts. 
Just in dieser Stunde hat nun meine Kieferhöhle auch angefangen weh zu tun... hängt sicherlich mit den Nebenhöhlen zusammen  Ich krieg die Krise!!!
Ich hab echt keinen Plan wann ich noch zum Sport komme...

Der flotte Fünfer hat heute ja schon ganz viel erpunktet  NEID


----------



## murmel04 (8. November 2011)

ne kein Neid bitte.

lasse die nur machen unsere Zeit kommt noch und dann schlagen wir zurück 

bis märz ist noch so lange und jede wird mal die Seuche bekommen und dann sind wir damit schon durch.

also Kopf hoch wird schon wieder. Bin allerdings auch noch nicht só ganz fit.

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. November 2011)

Guten abend die Damen 
Darf heute auch endlich mal meine ersten Punkte eintragen 
Hab mich heut mittag mit dem bike auf den weg zum bahnhof gemacht weil ich für die nächste woche ne fahrkarte brauch  Ich gebs zu ich bin ein stück mit der sbahn gefahren  Aber nur aus Zeitgründen muss noch einiges lernen bis morgen 
Aber mit bike sbahn fahren is ja mal doof, nirgends platz zum hinstellen dann bleibt das ding net allein stehen und man muss sich noch neben dran stellen  Irgendwie haben mich die leute auch komisch angeguckt  hab mir schon überlegt ob vllt jmd aus em forum da sitzt und sich jetzt grad überlegt wer so ein bike fährt 
Was macht die krankenabteilung ? Wie gehts euch?

PS:wir sind momentan 160. von 414. is gar nicht mal soch schlecht! was ist eigentlich unser ziel?


----------



## Silvermoon (8. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> PS:wir sind momentan 160. von 414. is gar nicht mal soch schlecht! was ist eigentlich unser ziel?



Nicht die Letzten werden??? 

Ich hab´s heute nach Feierabend tatsächlich geschafft noch ne kleine Hausrunde mit dem MTB zu absolvieren. War ne gute Stunde unterwegs und noch rechtzeitig vor Sonnenuntergang zu Hause. Meine kleine Funzelbeleuchtung, die ich auf die Schnelle mal ans Bike dran gemacht habe und das Blinkilicht an der Jacke waren nicht wirklich der Bringer. Irgendwo hatte ich doch mal so ein super Lampenset, hmmm.... bloß wo  . Muss ich mal suchen.... wenn die nicht mein Ex eingesackt hat  
Aber für ein paar Pünktchen einzufahren hat´s noch gereicht 

So... ich such dann mal .... nach der Lampe 


PS: ... jetzt Platz 143 beim Teamranking


----------



## BineMX (9. November 2011)

Guten Morgen Mädls!!!
Ziel??? naja 5 kg weniger  und im Winterpokal  mei, schau ma hoid moi  ...der Weg ist das Ziel!!! 
Kann heut und morgen wohl keine Punkte sammeln, flieg ja nach Paderborn. Leider gibts im Hotel kein Schwimmbad... allerdings hab ich auf den Foto´s so einen altertümliche Heimtrainer gesehen  

Schöne Tage euch


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2011)

na wenn der wirlich altertümlich ist, dann gibt es Extrapunkte das ding ist ja dann nicht mehr ergonomisch wie es so schön heißt

bei mir geht heute abend auch nix, hab vorstandssitzung wg. Weihnachtsfeier und dann geht´s noch ab zum Essen.

Und mich plagt immer noch der sch... Husten.

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. November 2011)

@murmel:
wie husten und keine zeit? du hast doch bisher an allen drei tagen mindestens eine stunde sport gemacht 

Seh schon dass Bine hier alles reißt  es zahlt sich halt schon aus wenn man jeden tag mit dem rad zurarbeit fährt 
So wies momentan aussieht könnte man als Ziel einen Platz unter den ersten 200 anpeilen (mein ehrgeiz ist schon etwas geweckt )! Das 5kg weniger Ziel hat natürlich oberste Priorität versteht sich 

Hab heut morgen leider keine zeit weil ich mich in der endphase des lernens befinde :kotz: mal sehen je nachdem wie dunkel es ist wenn ich heim komm geh ich vllt noch ne runde joggen, ansonsten wirds ne kraftsporteinheit vorm fernsehn 
Wünsch euch viel spaß beim Punktesammeln diese woche !


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2011)

@grennhornbiker,

na der Husten, halte es halt so gehe arbeiten also kann ich auch Sport in gewissem Maße machen. Nur halt so richtig mal joggen gehen oder was wirklich anstrengend ist, denke das könnte böse ende, mit so einem richtig heftigen Hustenanfall
aber ich denke der wird mich eh den Winter über mehr oder weniger begleiten.
Vielleicht sollte ich in wärmere Gegenden auswandern


und keine Zeit, na ja ich meine damit so richtig Sport zu machen, also sich zeit lassen im Studio oder auf´m Bike aber das Bike ist eh im Wellnessurlaub kommt aber spätestens am WE wieder

wäre nur noch Studio, aber wie gesagt, keine Ahnung wann wir heute fertig sind, also fällt das heute aus.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (10. November 2011)

War heute nur meine kurze Feierabendrunde (mit wiedergefundener Beleuchtung ) drin. Die dauert in der Regel ne Stunde, nicht viel, aber immerhin. Und das Wetter ist total ekelig, so richtig nasskalt und nebelig - nicht sehr motivierend!
 Morgen haben wir im Kindergarten Laternenfest, da wird´s nix mit biken, bleibt nur der Samstag für ne längere geplante Tour und evtl der Sonntag Vormittag (nachmittags muss ich im Cafe aushelfen ).
Ab nächste Woche sind wieder 1 bis 2 Studiobesuche angesagt, weil da mein Vertrag aus seinem "Sommerschlaf" wieder erwacht 

Was macht unser Krankenstand denn so? Wie gehts euch??? 

Liebe Grüße - Antje


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. November 2011)

Hallöchen,
war heut auch mal wieder fleißig nachdem ich gestern doch kein krafttraining mehr gemacht hab  Zuerst ewig mim freund telefoniert weils mal wieder stress gab und dann in der WG im Flur festgequatscht und im endeffekt erst um halb 2 im bett gewesen 
War heut morgen mit meinem Mitbewohner bahnen schwimmen weil das Wetter bei uns genauso mies ist wie es momentan jeder hier beschreibt 
Muss sagen hat aber mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht und anschließend noch ne halbe stunde in den whirlpool 
Heut mittag hab ich dann die quittung bekommen als mich die müdigkeit übermannt hat und ich spontan ein mittagsschläfchen machen "musste" 

Ja wie gehts den anderen denn so? Schon ewig nix mehr von chayenne gehört  ,hallo  ??


----------



## BineMX (10. November 2011)

n´Abend die Damen  So wieder daheim, war ganz interessant vor allem die "kleinen" Flieger.... Rückflug sogar in einer Propellermaschine. Mächtig laut innen.. 
Also mit Punktesammeln war leider nix... hab mich vorsichtig strumpfsockig in den "wellness" Bereich gewagt um a) zu gucken wie denn die Infrarotkabine und das Dampfbad ausschaut und b) auf der Suche nach dem Higtechheimtrainer  auf jeden Fall lag gleich nach den ersten Metern ein nackter Senior im Liegestuht und hat mich mißbilligend angeguckt... da hab ich gleich Angst bekommen und bin wieder abgedampft....  und mein 5kg Ziel hat sich wohl nach den 2 TAgen auf mind. 5,5 oder gar 6kg erhöht....

Ja das Arbeitradln zahlt sich aus, vor allem läßt sich halt leicht noch ein kl.Runde anhängen, KLamotten hat man ja eh schon an. Ich hoffe daß das Wetter noch länger mitspielt. Denn bei Eis und Schnee fahr ich nicht, das ist mir im Dunkeln dann zu gefährlich. Wobei ich schon mal überlegt hatte einen 2.Radsatz mit Spikes zu kaufen  Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit??? Morgen gehts wieder mit dem Radl zur Arbeit, dann Nachmittag und Samstag zum Motocrossen. Sonntag fährt mein Freund ein CX Rennen, da werd ich wohl leider keine Zeit haben zum punkten.

Ramona ist glaub ich für ein paar Tage heimgefahren, Hochzeit in der Verwandschaft.
Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. November 2011)

So, war heute mal fleißig Punkte sammeln für unser Mädelsteam 

Unterwegs geriet ich in eine kleine Gruppe MTBiker (50+). Quatscht der eine mich von der Seite an "Schönes Bike, wo haste denn das her?"  Ich "Von dem Laden (Name) aus soundso (Ort)". Er wieder "Ah ja, alles klar..und, was kost´ das?" Ich sagte ihm was gekost´hat und was es mit der kompl. XT-Ausstattung kostet. Er wieder "Hast doch bestimmt günstiger bekommen? Bist mit dem vielleicht verheiratet oder so?" Ich so "HÄÄÄÄ? Was is´los???" Den Zusammenhang hatte ich ehrlich gesagt so gar nicht begriffen 
Der Hammer kommt noch, nach dem er mich noch ein paar technische Sachen in Bezug auf mein Rotwild gefragt hatte, meinte er noch kackfrech (und das fand ich sehr unverschämt) "Ei, bei CUBE kriegste aber für weniger Geld auch ein gutes Rad!" 
Mädels, in dem Moment hätte ich am liebsten nen Seitkick nach links gemacht und den Depp von seinem sch... Bike runtergeholt  Was war das für ne Nummer ???
Ich nutzte dann die erst beste Gelegenheit zum Abbiegen und dachte nur "Blöder Depp!!! 
So blöd hat mich auch noch keiner von der Seite angequatscht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. November 2011)

Guten morgen die Damen 
ach ja die männer... 
ich lass mich da auf gar kein gespräch mehr ein 
Der kannte Rotwild bestimmt gar net  hat aber gemeint er müsste unbedingt was rauslassen, was is er denn selbst gefahren 

Bei mir war die Wochenausbeute leider nicht so burner  Am freitag war nix mehr drin da war ich den ganzen tag auf Grünlandexkursion im Nordschwarzwald (Baiersbronn)  Ich sags euch es war so bitterkalt wir haben uns alle den a**** abgefroren, obwohl ich mich eigentlich temperaturgerecht angezogen hatte, aber die rumsteherei war nicht wirklich förderlich  Musste dann daheim erstma auftauen 
Gestern war ja hier das tollste wetter  Leider hat mich die monatliche Frauenkrankheit erwischt   da hat es nur für eine leichte walkingtour gereicht, aber hauptsache raus bei dem traumwetter 
Mal sehen zu was ich heut in der Lage bin 

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen sonntag


----------



## Bea5 (13. November 2011)

der Mann hatte es aber wirklich drauf 

gottlob gibts auch andere (+50)

ich bin auch nicht sicher, was ich heute anziehen soll, noch ists ziemlich nebelig....nun gut, wenn ich frier - war ich zu langsam 

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Tag


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. November 2011)

äähhm...falsche Gruppe


----------



## Bea5 (13. November 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> äähhm...falsche Gruppe



Gruppe? sorry, ich dachte hier wäre der allgemeine Teil

bin schon wech


----------



## Silvermoon (13. November 2011)

@ Bea5: Macht doch nix, denke mal, Gäste sind hier auch willkommen, oder?

Och, keine Ahnung was der Mann für ein Bike gefahren hat. Hauptsache mal nen dummen Spruch rausgerissen 
Ja, ich kenn´ auch ältere Herrschaften, mit denen man weitaus sinnvollere Gespräche führen kann. Aber naja, der gehörte eben zur Kategorie "Dummschwätzer"!

Heute ist echt superschönes Wetter und ich muss im Cafe Aushilfe machen. Arrrghhhhh  So was nennt man absolut falsches Timing. Hab den Job angenommen, weil ich ne Schlechtwetter-Beschäftigung gesucht hatte, bei der man noch ein bißel Geld verdienen kann. War da vor vielen Jahren schon mal für ganz lange Zeit als Aushilfe tätig und hatte auf gut Glück angefragt, ob sie wieder jemanden die Wintermonate über bräuchten. Jetzt bin ich da ab und zu, und könnte mir heute in den Allerwertesten beißen.... Hilft nix, muss ich durch 

Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln  
Ich bin heut ja raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (13. November 2011)

Bei mir war heut auch nix mir punkten....das CX Rennen zog sich ja über den ganzen Tag und es war dermaßen saukalt und neblig... brrrr... bin zwar mit dem Rad zur Strecke und dann zurück in die Stadt, aber das waren jeweils keine 15min ;-) evtl. geh ich noch auf den Ergo, aber erst  brauch ich ne heiße Dusche zum aufwärmen.
Silvermoon, war ja fleißig  hat jetzt mehr Punkte als ich...   da werd ich hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder nachlegen können  entgegen meiner vorherigen Meinung, spornt die Sache tatsächlich an...   
Schönen Restsonntag euch allen und einen schönen Wochenanfang.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. November 2011)

@Bine

Hattest ja die Messlatte ganz schön hochgelegt, da musste ich mal aufholen  Hätte ich heute nicht kellnern müssen, wären da mit Sicherheit noch ein paar hübsche Pünktchen dazu gekommen. Kannst also wieder aufholen 


Also, Mädels, ich wäre dafür das KELLNERN im Cafe als alternative Sportart anerkannt werden müsste - ich hab mir heut die Füße wundgelatscht  
Es war aber auch die Hölle los! Die Entlohnung nach so nem harten Tag ist ja echt nicht schlecht, aber das war heute hart - ganz hart - verdientes Geld.
.... und das bei dem schönen Wetter 

Nächste Woche wird höchstens ab und an mal eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht und das Studio mal wieder von innen besucht 

Wünsche euch noch allen einen schönen Wochenanfang 
....ich geh jetzt mal die Füße hochlegen


----------



## chayenne06 (13. November 2011)

so-  zurück von den Verwandten. Nun läuft der WP schon eine Woche, und ich hab noch kein einziges Pünktchen gesammelt  
schnief...
Morgen bin ich bis abends in der Arbeit - wir haben Martinsumzug. Am Dienstag muss ich nachmittags wiederum arbeitsbedingt noch aufs Amtsgericht. Und dann wollte ich eigentlich mal das Fitnessstudio testen. Mittlerweile ist Mitte November- und das Testen geht nur bis Ende November. Biken kann ich dann sowieso vergessen. Unter der Woche geht da gar nichts.
Mich hats auch ein wenig geärgert. War bis vorhin in der Eifel, top Wetter gestern und heute. Da sind mir auch ein paar Biker entgegen gekommen  
Mal sehen wann ich überhaupt noch einen Punkt einfahre ??
Schöne Zeit Euch


----------



## BineMX (14. November 2011)

@silvermoon: also wenns nach mir ging, ich würd dir nen Punkt eintragen lassen  das ist wirklich hart verdiente Kohle wenn viel los ist.
Freitag ist mein Telefon im Büro ausgefallen und nebenan die Zentrale war nicht besetzt  normalerweise hol ich die Gespräche dann rüber...nicht so Freitag... jedes Mal aufstehen, rüberlaufen... das war nervig und anstrengend... und es gibt keinen Punkt dafür  das verbuch ich dann mal unter "Bewegung hat noch keinen geschadet*


----------



## chayenne06 (14. November 2011)

so- ich glaube nach dem heutigen Stand, werde ich mich wieder aus dem WP austragen. Kann es leider nicht näher begründen. 
Tut mir leid.
vg


----------



## Silvermoon (14. November 2011)

och Mensch, das ist aber sehr schade  
Du wirst schon deine Gründe haben, wenn du diesen Entschluss gefasst hast.
Wenn du sie nicht näher erläutern willst, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung - ich akzeptiere deine Entscheidung und sie ist dir sicher nicht leicht gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. November 2011)

Hey was denn los ?
Liegt es an der Motivation oder was persönliches 
Ich fänds echt schade wenn du dich austrägst...hoffentlich liegt es nicht an der einen Woche ohne punkte bei mir siehts ja auch net so doll aus bin ja hier mit abstand die schlechteste 

Muss momentan grad echt mit meiner motivation kämpfen vor allem weil ihr hier punkte ohne ende reißt  *schäm* 
Ich hab irgendwie nie die lust länger als ne std oder anderthalb zu machen vor allem weil man immer allein unterwegs ist 
Hab heute in ganz stuttgart keine stinknormalen Langfingerhandschuhe gefunden, alles nur winterhandschuhe aber ich brauch was für 5-10°C


----------



## chayenne06 (14. November 2011)

na es liegt vor allem an der Zeit. Noch dazu wird es wohl nichts mit einem Fitnessstudio werden.  
Unter der Woche radln kann ich vergessen, weil es dann schon dunkel ist. Alleine im dunkeln fahr ich halt nicht  Und ohne Fitnessstudio geht halt sonst (fast) nix


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. November 2011)

Schade...
aber ich wünsch dir alles gute und dass du trotzdem deine gesteckte Ziele für den Winter erreichen wirst


----------



## BineMX (15. November 2011)

Also Mädls was ist denn hier los....  nun mal Butter bei de Fische... oder wie die Nordlichter da so sagen...
Punkte reissen ohne Ende tu ich z.B. auch nicht. Ich hab halt momentan Glück daß ich noch ins Büro radln kann solang es nicht gefriert.  Recht viel länger als eine Stunde möcht ich momentan auch ned fahrn, gestern hats mich beim heimradln so gefroren, daß ich keine längere Runde gefahren bin. Jetzt laßt mal den Kopf nicht hängen, nur weils wenig oder noch keine Punkte sind *mit dem Finger wackel* Ist doch noch eeeewig hin bis März. Und außerdem gibts überhaupt keine Mindestpunktzahl oder dergleichen. Sind ja auch keinerlei Bestrafungen etc. zu befürchten... also "so what??" Ich für meinen Teil finde es halt überaschenderweise anspornend die Pünktchen zu sammeln. Würde aber auch ohne Winterpokal ins Büro radln  nur halt dann auf direktem Weg heim 
Und wenn ich schaue daß viele schon weit über 100Punkte haben, dann müßt ich auch resignieren mit meinen paar Pünktchen... 
Und radln im Dunkeln ist doch auch ganz schön...  ich finde es morgends im Dunkeln komischweise nie so kalt als wenn ich bei Helligkeit heimradl... 
Also Mädl....  des klappt schon... einfach dabeibleiben! Hier wird keiner erschossen 

@greenhorn: ich fahr mit den ganz normalen langen Specialized BG Gel Handschuhen. (heute z.b. bei bis zu -0,2Grad) Im Sommer fahr ich die gleichen in kurz. Hab zwar noch so gefütterte Windstopperhandschuhe, aber die sind mir viel zu warm. Kommen nur bei Minusgraden und Feuchtigkeit in Frage.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. November 2011)

Ja hab das Problem auch weil ich dann in den Winterhandschuhen anfange zu schwitzen, die werden feucht und dann gibts kalte finger 
Mich nervt nur die ewige bestellerei weil man immer so viele bestellen muss bis mal was passt 
Deswegen dacht ich ich geh mal in sportscheck, karstadt sports... aber die haben alle schon auf winter umgestellt und es gab noch nicht mal übergangshandschuhe  Radsportgeschäfte kenn ich auch nur kleine und da gibts halt keine auswahl entweder die eine sorte passt oder man muss woanders hin


----------



## BineMX (15. November 2011)

@greenhorn: http://www.specialized-stuttgart.de/ hier schon geguckt??? Mein Freund fährt mittlerweile auch die Specialized BG Gel. Der ist so verfroren, daß er die langen auch im Sommer trägt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. November 2011)

Danke für den Tipp der Laden sieht ja mal echt super aus!
Leider zu weit weg für mich  Hier in Stuttgart muss ich überall mit den öffentlichen hin und das Netz geht nur bis Herrenberg selber 
Muss mich mal im Internet bissel umschauen wird ja wohl noch irgendwas hier geben  Notfalls muss ich mal en ausflug zum Bikemaxx machen obwohl ich befürchte dass die auch nur die Winterausrüstung da haben!
Ich denk da werd ich hier im Ländle noch eher was finden als im Saarland


----------



## murmel04 (16. November 2011)

hallo mädel´s wollte mich nur mal kurz melden, damit ihr nicht denkt ich sei im Winterschlaf auch wenn mir danach wäre.

leider geht mein Inet zuhause geht ja nicht - router kaputt, hoffentlich nur der, allerdings hat mein Junior gerade angerufen und gesagt der neue ist eingetroffen, na dann heute abend anschließen und dann gehr das hoffentlich wieder. Ist ja wie in der Steinzeit ohne Inet.

Neues Laptop ist auch da und wartet auf´s Net, hoffentlich ist dann erstmal schluss mit kaputtgehn
So viel kann man ja gat nicht arbeiten um das alles zu bezahlen.

  vielleicht schaffe ich es heute meine kleine Runde zu laufen. War jetzt fast drei Wochen nicht laufen wg. dem sch... Husten, aber den bekomme ich übern Winter eh nicht ganz los, also muss es mit gehn.

lg zusammen


----------



## Silvermoon (16. November 2011)

huhu, ich lebe auch noch 
Zum Biken bin ich seit Samstag nicht mehr gekommen - meine Hoffnung basiert auf das anstehende WE, um wieder mal punkten zu können. Momentan reicht es gerade mal für ein paar Kraft - und Ausdauerübungen im heimischen Wohnzimmer, die mal so knapp an der 35 Minuten-Marke kratzen.
Ja, Laufen wollte ich auch mal wieder, aber da ich schon seit über einem Jahr das gar nicht mehr gemacht habe, schiebe ich das so vor mich hin, weil ich tierisch Schiss vor dem Muskelkater danach habe - da werden nämlich Muskeln aktiv, von deren Existenz ich kaum was wusste  Und dann lauf mal Treppen runter - ist wie Eierlauf 
Ach und mein Fitnesstudio wartet auch noch auf einen Besuch von mir - oh Gott 
Ihr seht, mir geht es im Moment auch nicht viel besser 

Aber wie heißt´s so schön:* ALLES WIRD GUT!!!
*


----------



## murmel04 (16. November 2011)

genau ALLES WIRD GUT!!!!!

und der Winter ist ja noch so lang - also nur keinen Stress

und ich bin wieder in der zivilisation - sprich Inet geht wieder

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. November 2011)

@ murmel: Schön dass du wieder unter den Lebenden bist 
@ silvermoon: besser ein paar krafteinheiten oder sonstiges als gar nichts zu machen...sag ich mir immer 
Bin total stolz auf mich dass ich gestern meinen schweinehund niedergerungen hab und bei 4°C  joggen war  Hab mich super gefühlt hatte tolle Beine und war auch relativ flott  Nachteil an der ganzen Sache war dass ich durch die vielen Blätter die Wurzeln nicht gesehen hab und ein paar mal schief aufgetreten bin  Hat nicht wirklich weh getan konnte auch ganz normal weiter laufen, aber heute kam die quittung und mein Knöchel tut auf der Außenseite weh  Ist im Laufe des Tages auch schlimmer geworden (bin heute leider auch ein paar kilometer zu fuß gegangen ) und jetzt versuch ichs mal mit hochlegen und Kirschkernkissen....
Hat jemand nen Tipp was es sein könnte oder wie ich schnell wieder laufen kann


----------



## BineMX (18. November 2011)

@greeenhorn: wenn du Kontakt zu Pferdeleuten hast, dann Tensolvet in hoher Dosierung! Die beste Salbe die es gibt für Prellungen, Zerrungen etc. am besten auftragen und mit einem feuchten Verband umwickeln. In Motocrosserkreisen der Geheimtipp *grins* ohne dieser Salbe fährt von uns keiner... 
Super, joggen bei 4 Grad! Ich hätt da wohl Probleme mit den Bronchien... weil da müßt ich schnaufen wie ein Ochs.

Gestern abend um 20.45 heimgeradelt (wir hatten einen langen "funkelnden Novemberabend" mit Rabatt auf alles und vor allem auf Weihnachtsdeko, dazu Glühwein, Würstel und Leckerein ) Auf jeden Fall war es eine superschöne klare Nacht mit einem Himmel voll Sterne  allerdings war es mir dann doch zu spät um bei -2Grad noch einen Umweg zu radln 
Heute morgen um 6.30 wieder losgeradlt,  -3,7Grad, ein wunderschönes Morgenrot, Nebelschwaden über den Feldern und alles glitzerte .... aaaahhh ich liebe diesen Herbst  und es soll bis mind. Mittwoch trocken bleiben


----------



## 4mate (18. November 2011)

Tensolvet 


> Ihre Tierärztin oder Ihr Tierarzt hat Tensolvet für Sie vorrätig.
> Fragen Sie danach!
> Sollte es einmal nicht vorrätig sein, kann es innerhalb kürzester Zeit für Sie bestellt werden.


http://www.tensolvet.de/


> Tensolvet Gel für Pferde ist das einzige als Tierarzneimittel zugelassene Pferde-Gel, das es in zwei verschiedenen Stärken gibt:
> 
> - Tensolvet Gel 5.000 mit 5.000 Internat. Einheiten Heparin
> - Tensolvet Gel 50.000 mit 50.000 Internat. Einheiten Heparin
> ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2011)

@Bine: Guter Tipp mit Tensolvet, hab ich gar net dran gedacht 
Haben selbst Pensionspferdehaltung daheim und mein Vater hats sich mal draufgeschmiert als er einen richtig bösen Bluterguss auf dem Oberschenkel hatte (frontaler Tritt von einer Kuh ) und es hat echt gut geholfen!
Werd jetzt erstma Diclofenacgel drauf machen und dann mal sehen wies mir heut abend geht


----------



## BineMX (18. November 2011)

Jepp, Tensolvet hilft super, aber unbedingt in der hohen Dosierung. Sonst ist es kaum stärker als eine "normale" Heparinsalbe. Diclofenacgel ist auch gut, wirkt eher bei Entzündungen glaub ich...  
Dann mal "gut schmier" und gute Besserung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2011)

Muss ich unbedingt mal bei Papi anfragen damit der mal ne bestellung beim tierarzt aufgibt 
Nicht schlecht wenn man sowas für den notfall daheim hat 

Diclofenac:....behandlung von Schmerzen bei akuten Zerrungen,Verstauchungen oder Prellungen im Bereich der Extremitäten infolge stumpfer Traumen z.B. Sportverletzungen 

Hab nächste Woche sowieso Termin beim Orthopäden und wenn es bis dahin nicht besser ist werd ich das nochma ansprechen


----------



## BineMX (18. November 2011)

und die "Viecher" können wohl austreten... unser Nachbar ist Besamer, den hat ne Kuh die Kniescheibe zertrümmert...


----------



## BineMX (18. November 2011)

Ein genialer Tag mal wieder heute  
wunderschön zum heimradln bei 11 Grad





hätt ich ned soooo dringend auf Toi müssen, hätt ich noch 15min angehängt...  

anschließend Motocross auf unserer Heimstrecke  um diese Zeit müssen bzw. dürfen wir normal nach Italien fahren zum Training.
Heute megasuper zum fahren, nur eine Handvoll Fahrer, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht  und ich durfte sogar wieder Lehrerin spielen. Wobei mich meine "Schülerin" dann am Sprung fast überholt hätte und daneben runter gerauscht ist....  ist am Gas hängen geblieben...aber nix passiert. Und sie war gleich so flott unterwegs, daß ich gar nicht mehr voraus fahren musste.  Super! Mädls ran an die Mopeds 

Und wie´s ausieht sind wir hier im Alpenvorland noch ein paar Tage von der Sonne begünstigt


----------



## Silvermoon (19. November 2011)

huhu Mädels,
endlich Wochenende, endlich Zeit zum Biken und zum Punkte einhamstern 
War ja heute wieder ein Königswetter, so liebe ich das! Superschöne Tour gefahren, neue Wege und Trails endeckt. Heute kamen meine Pfad-Finder-Gene wieder durch - mit Erfolg
Habe einen fantastischen Wurzeltrail entdeckt, der sich "Krottenloch" nennt und an dem ich sicherlich schon, unwissend, gefühlte 10x vorbei gefahren bin. Ist eben von Vorteil, wenn man mal unbekannte Wege fährt und da tat es sich auf: Das Krottenloch - leider kam ich von der falschen Richtung, nämlich von unten und musste hoch. Ging nur bedingt, irgendwann musste ich absteigen und gezwungenermaßen schieben  
Aber zum Runterfahren sicherlich  Den muss ich morgen, bewaffnet mit Schützer, noch mal aufsuchen und fahren - diesmal runter 

U.a. waren heute recht zwielichtige Gestalten unterwegs, die mir nicht so ganz geheuer waren  Bin ja echt kein Schisser, aber das war mir doch was zu merkwürdig: Auto mit auswärtigem Kennzeichen, Beifahrertür geöffnet, Typ in Tarnklamotten - rauchend, mitten im Wald - ziemlich abgelegen von der Straße... ein Stück weiter, über die Straße, nach einem Naturparkplatz, kamen 2 ebenso etwas zwielichtige Gestalten aus dem Unterholz gestolpert -  
Mädels, da hab ich aber noch mal richtig Gas gegeben und Meter gemacht.
Das war mir dann doch ne Spur zu heavy ... so mitten im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2011)

Hey mädels,
meld mich auch mal wieder 
Fuß ist wieder besser aber ich wart mal noch bis morgen ab und schone mich noch etwas 
Da ärgert man sich schon wenn man extra den ganzen sportkrempel im Koffer mit nach hause schleppt und dann mal wieder ausfall hat 
Werd wohl erstma langsam mit walking oder crosstrainer anfangen müsste eigentlich gehen 
Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle so tolles wetter  bei uns ist die totale nebelsuppe  Aber net ganz so tragisch da ich ja eh nix machen kann...
Ja das mit den komischen Gestalten kenn ich auch bei uns im Wald gibts sogar einen kleinen selbstgebauten altar der aber eher nach so vodoo-zauber aussieht


----------



## Silvermoon (20. November 2011)

Bin heute Nachmittag zwar relativ spät von zu Hause losgefahren, aber nach dem morgendlichen Grau-in-Grau riss der Himmel doch noch auf und es schien die Sonne. Unterwegs hat´s mich dann auch mal gelegt. Fuhr nen Waldweg entlang, relativ flott und dann riss es mir das Lenkrad aus der Hand . Anscheinend war unter dem vielen Laub ein Loch, in das ich mit dem Vorderrad hinein geriet und rumssssss, war´s schon passiert. Abgang über den Lenker, aber die Landung zum Glück sehr weich - dank dem vielen Laub  Die Schrecksekunde wirkte aber dennoch nach. Erst mal geschaut, dass am Bike nix war - ist doch mal wieder typisch für mich  Kleiner Kratzer am rechten Griff, der Sattel samt Stütze hat´s ein bißel verdreht, war aber nicht schlimm - einfach wieder grade gerückt. Mir gings auch gut, hatte zwar heute mal keine Knieschützer an, aber das ganze war ja nicht so tragisch - wie gesagt landete ich ja sehr weich. 
Zur Abwechslung bin ich mal auf das rechte statt immer auf das linke Knie gefallen 
Nachdem keine herberen Verluste zu beklagen waren, alles gerade gerückt und ich wieder sauber geklopft war, rauf auf den Sattel und weiter gings. Und dann dachte ich noch "zum Glück haste dir die Flatpedale zugelegt - da war der Abgang wenigstens ohne Anhängsel!" - sonst hängt ja noch das halbe Rad dran 

Am Ende der Tour konnte ich noch einen herrlichen Sonnenuntergang genießen 
Und den, Mädels, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten  Schöne Woche euch allen!





Eure Silvermoon


----------



## murmel04 (21. November 2011)

oh schöööönnnn

bei uns war gestern wieder mal, wie meist am Sonntag 

NEBELSUPPE und weit und breit nix mit Sonne.

Immer wenn ich Zeit hab ist nix mit Sonne und wenn nicht dann der schönste Sonnenschein - echt zum heulen

so nun gibt´s heute noch ärger mit dem Finanzamt, nun hab ich das blöde Steuerprogramm nach dem Crash zum laufen gebracht und nun schreit es, dass die Versionen unterschiedliche sindalso komm ich wieder nicht an die Daten und kann nix bearbeiten.

Ich glaub ich wander aus oder geh doch in Winterschlaf

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (21. November 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wander aus oder geh doch in Winterschlaf



egal wohin du gehst - kann ich mitkommen???


----------



## BineMX (21. November 2011)

schönes Foto..... 
War wieder ein super Wochenende!  Samstag war zwar in Rosenheim totale Nebelsuppe, aber wir waren ja in Hausham .... da war bester Sonnenschein! Nur waren leider Teile der Strecke wg. Eis nicht befahrbar 
Eine Schülerin hatte ich auch wieder...

Samstag hatte ich mir noch einen Carbon Testsattel geholt und gehofft ihn auch ausgiebig testen zu können.... und es hat geklappt! Geschmeidige Ausfahrt am Sonntag, 3Std. lockeres GA1 Training. Und der Sattel ist...  werd ich gleich ordern 

Heute früh wieder -2,5Grad aber die Sonne spitzt schon hervor, leicht neblig aber wunderschön!

Schöne Woche euch !!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (21. November 2011)

uppps, hab ich da oben wirklich LENKRAD statt LENKER geschrieben??? 
Oh Mann, tatsächlich  Das waren wohl die Nachwirkungen meines kleinen ungewollten Ausfluges ins herbstliche Laub  Heute schmerzt das rechte Knie aber auch ganz schön (naja, wenigstens nicht das linke - das hat dieses Jahr schon enorm gelitten). Geht auch vorbei - muss frau eben durch... 

@Bine

Welchen Sattel hast du denn getestet? Den Tune Komm-Vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (22. November 2011)

@Silvermoon: nein, den nicht. Obwohl ich da auch nur positives gehört habe. Bine mit dem Specialized Phenom SL sehr zufrieden, der Specialized Toupe ist ja quasi der gleiche nur für´s RR. Hab den Specialized Toupe S-Works getestet.....  feines Teil, hat nur 140gr. Möchte den gern für mein RR haben. Der Phenom würde dann aufs Ergobike umziehen, da brauch ich unbedingt nen andren Sattel...  also muß ich ja quasi einen kaufen... 

brrrrr.... heute morgen -3,5Grad.... war wieder total vereist an den Armen als ich im Büro war. Und heute mit dem "normalen" Radl auch länger unterwegs gewesen. War heut auch irgendwie anstrengend...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




aber gut tut´s trotzdem


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. November 2011)

Kurzes Update zum Fuß...
War gestern morgen doch zum Orthopäden, nachdem der Fuß nach einem Sonntäglichen Spaziergang in festem Schuhwerk doch wieder weh getan hatte 
Hatte mich doch bissel gesorgt vor allem weils der fuß war den ich mir vor etwa 2 jahren gebrochen hatte 
Gott sei dank ist aber nix dran, den bruch sah man auch nicht mehr auf dem röntgenbild und ich hab ne salbe und nen tapeverband gekriegt 

Dann die schlechten Nachrichten...beginnende Arthrose im rechten Fuß  Keine Ahnung wo das herkommen soll und das mit anfang 20  Trage vor allem Turnschuhe (hohe schuhe eigentlich nie ) und auch noch einlagen! Bei den Hüften siehts auch net doll aus,hab mich da auch mal röntgen lassen weil ich selbst beim nordic walking und schwimmen nach ner stunde leichte schmerzen hab  Die Pfannen die die Hüftgelenke halten sind etwas zu klein geraten sodass der Druck nicht gleichmäßig auf den Hüftknochen verteilt werden kann 

Seh mich schon in 20 Jahren mit nem Rollator durch die Gegend stiefeln :kotz:

Moral der Geschicht is man sollte nicht unbedingt zum Arzt gehen wenn man nicht gerade totsterbenskrank ist


----------



## BineMX (22. November 2011)

ja... da is was dran... 
bei mir wurde vor Jahren auch beg.Athrose diagnostiziert... merke aber kaum was... bin ja dann doch schon in dem biblischen Alter in dem du dich mit Rolator siehst...
Glaub das das fast jeder hat....
Bevor ich am Rolator hänge, werd ich wohl eher Probleme mit meinen Venen haben, denn das wird leider auch nicht besser..... 
drum radln, radln radln 

Dann noch guteBesserung für deinen Fuß! Das wird schon wieder! Hauptsache es ist nix angeknackst


----------



## murmel04 (22. November 2011)

oh je noch jemand mit Arthrose na bei mir ist es wenigstens nicht der Fuss oder was anderes vom Fahrgestell

dafür hätte ich gerne einen neuen Daumen, hab da diese Daumengrundgelenkarthrose, leider auch noch rechts und dass als Rechtpfote

Aber man kann damit leben, hoffe ich zumindest. Geht mal besser mal schlechter. 

Also Kopf hoch - gibt schlimmeres.

LG

oh man hätte heute gerne frei, Sonne scheint und was mach ich - ARBEITEN


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. November 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt dass ich damit net allein bin  Gab ja auch keine Einschränkungen von der Orthopädin und ihr allseits beliebter satz "Fahren sie Fahrrad" 
War dann heut gleich mal ne halbe stunde auf dem Crosstrainer daheim weil ich echt nicht mehr die Füße still halten konnte 
Meiner Meinung nach momentan der gelenkschonenste sport abgesehen von schwimmen 
Wir werden sehen was der Fuß morgen sagt 
Hoff dass ich nächste woche wieder angreifen kann 
Ihr sammelt ja weiter fleißig für mich mit


----------



## Silvermoon (25. November 2011)

Hallo Mädels 

Endlich WE, endlich mal richtig Zeit zum Biken und ich hoffe, dass Wetter wird nicht gar so grottenschlecht. Diese Woche konnte ich bis auf eine Fitnesseinheit nicht wirklich punkten, weil ich so gar keine Zeit hatte und mich wieder meine blöde Migräne quälte. 
Wenn ich die mal eintauschen könnte.....  
Ich merke das schon abends, dass ich am nächsten Tag nicht klar denken kann vor stechenden Schmerzen. Hab ich in letzter Zeit wieder sehr oft, der Stress eben und den hab ich im Moment zu genüge. Glaube, ich bin urlaubsreif!!! Aber sind noch 4 lange Wochen bis zum Winterurlaub und dann sind es dieses Jahr nur ein paar Tage, weil die Feiertage ja echt blöde fallen  Naja, besser wie nix!

Wünsche euch allen ein tolles WE, den Angeschlagenen unter euch gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim Biken und Punkten 

Eure Antje

PS: ...und dann werde ich dieses WE auch noch so richtig schön weihnachtlich dekorieren


----------



## BineMX (25. November 2011)

Ohje Antje  Migräne ist echt schlimm, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Hatte mal ne Zeit da war ich an 5 von 7 Tagen von geplagt.  Zu der Zeit war ich auch im Job nicht zufrieden. Glaub auch das sowas zusammenhängt  Hab dann von meiner Ärztin Migränetabletten bekommen, da warn grad mal 6 Stück in der Packung  da war aber dann für Monate Ruhe. 
Weihnachten ist wohl mau dieses Jahr  ich kann zwischen den Feiertagen nicht Urlaub nehmen, da bleibt heuer kaum Zeit für Erholung... 
Gute Besserung dir!!

@greenhorn: und wie gehts dem Fuß?? Hoffentlich besser.

Bei uns war heute megatraumhaftes Wetter, bestimmt 15Grad oder mehr bei blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein .....
    und ich mußte heute mit dem Auto ins Büro weil ich um 11.00 zu einer standesamtlichen Trauung eingeladen war. Beim Essen hab ich schon immer sehnsüchtig beim Fenster rausgschaut 

Hoffe mal auf Sa/So.  Wobei morgen der Glaser kommt... 

Ach ja und Weihnachtsgeschenke hab ich auch schon jede Menge besorgt, diesmal hab ich viel bei uns im Laden gekauft 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende beim radln, dekorieren, Weihnachtsmarktbummeln...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. November 2011)

oh Migräne hört sich echt nicht gut  hoffe das legt sich wieder...
Gott sei Dank bin ich da bisher verschont geblieben 
Danke der Nachfrage aber bisher gabs keine beschwerden mehr mim fuß *holzklopf* wollte aber das risiko eingehen und heute ne runde joggen gehen weils momentan in der Beziehung nicht so rund läuft und ich den kopf frei kriegen und dampf ablassen muss  Leider steht das Bike in Stuttgart weil da hätte ich jetzt echt bock drauf so durch den Wald zu heizen 
War gestern mal so dreist das Holzhacken in den WP einzutragen  Aber ich denk wers schonmal selbst gemacht hat der weiß wovon ich rede  Vor allem weil ich so ein "Mini-Beilchen" hab wo es echt anstrengend is 
Was ist eigentlich mit murmel los  Keine Zeit für sportliche Betätigungen oder immer noch krank  ?


----------



## murmel04 (27. November 2011)

@greenhornbiker, danke für die nachfrage

tja irgendwie hab ich im moment ein zeit und motivationsproblem

wie schon geschrieben, entweder habe ich von vornheran keine zeit zum biken - und da ist dann meist die sonne da.

und dann wenn ich ein bisschen zeit habe - dann ist nebelsuppe und ehrlich da ich ja eigentlich immer alleine los muss, gewinnt im moment schweini, hab dann zwar immer ein schlechtes gewissen, aber es fehlt halt jemand mit dem ich mal wieder losziehen könnte, einfach ne lockere runde nur alleine, na ja du kennst das ja....

im studio bin ich jetzt einen monat angemeldet, allerdings dort war ich nicht
wirklich oft. 

ok mein plan ist - november war jetzt einfach zum erholen und im dezember geht es dann wieder los

vielleicht finde ich ja die eine oder andere bekannte die mal mitfährt, hab aber irgendwie das gefühl bin allen zu langsam zu ängstlich oder was weiss ich.

na und dann der husten, leider ist der immer noch mehr oder weniger stark da, der wird aber auch nicht ganz weggehen - athma keine ahnung muss halt damit leben.

lg

ach ja muss noch ein paar kleine punkte aus der letzten zeit nachtragen, sind nur leider nicht ganz so viel wie gewollt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2011)

Guten morgen 
Ach murmel lass den Kopf nicht hängen  Man muss es auch so sehen besser Nebelsuppe als Regen oder Schnee denk ich mir immer 
Habs gestern natürlich wieder mal übertrieben  obwohl ich direkt heim bin als der Fuß angefangen hat weh zu tun  War sogar so vernünftig dass ich walken war statt joggen 
Naja ich glaub der Ausschlag war dann dass ich meinem Freund den gefallen getan hab noch mit ihm auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zu gehen was meinem Fuß dann echt den Rest gegeben hat
Und heut morgen tut er immer noch weh, man muss es auch immer übertreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. November 2011)

Gestern bin ich trotz bescheidenem Wetter mit dem Bike los. Es war richtig diesig und nasskalt, aber mit der richtigen Kleidung gings.
Reichte zur mittleren Hausrunde und gegen 16.00 Uhr war hier schon Schicht im Schacht - sprich: es wurde langsam aber sicher dunkel 
Unterwegs begegnete mir noch ne kleine Gruppe Biker, darunter auch ne Frau (was man ja hier sehr selten sieht).
Und was sehen meine Augen??? Hat das Mädel tatsächlich *KEINEN* Helm auf  sondern stattdessen ne schwarze Wollmütze. Sah im Kontrast zu den blonden Haaren richtig cool aus, aber muss denn die Sicherheit aufgrund des Coolnessfaktors auf der Strecke bleiben 
Sorry, aber über soviel Unvernunft kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln 
Was nützt mich gutes und cooles Aussehen, wenn´s mich im nächsten Moment richtig hinbretzelt und ich mit dem Kopf aufschlage ???? Momentan sind die Gefahren sowieso kaum abzuschätzen, weil man einfach nicht weiß, was sich unter dem vielen Laub alles versteckt....
Naja, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden wie viel ihm seine Gesundheit wert ist. 
Ich für meinen Teil würde nie ohne Helm fahren... sch.... auf die Frisur!
So, das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden....


----------



## chayenne06 (27. November 2011)

so... werde gleich die ersten Punkte für den WP eintragen. Hab mich endlich mal aufs Bike geschwungen, und bin 1,5h im Wäldchen und über Feldwege gefahren. Zu guter letzt einen netten Waldweg gefunden, bzw. war der da schon immer und es sind auch viele Fußgänger lang gegangen. Aber zum Biken ideal- genau so wie ich es mag. Ein schmalerer Weg, ein wenig mit Wurzeln gespickt, und zum Schluss sogar ein paar Stufen  Da lacht das Herz. Aber selbst nach 1,5h Fahrt waren meine Zehen schon kalt, obwohls in der Sonne um die 11 Grad hatte. Aber im Schatten total frisch und zum Teil gefrorener Boden!


----------



## Silvermoon (27. November 2011)

Kleine Hausrunde über diverse Forststraßen . Stell immer wieder mit Entsetzen fest, dass es gegen 16.00 Uhr schon duster wird und man ohne Lampen schon gar nicht mehr losziehen sollte, wenn man rechtzeitig gesehen werden will 
Bin heute durch einen recht dunklen Fichtenwald gefahren - hui, das war schon echt unheimlich! Und dann war da noch der Boden überall aufgewühlt - eindeutige Spuren, dass da Wildschweine am Werke waren 
Da werde ich die nächste Zeit besser mal nicht mehr durchfahren


----------



## BineMX (28. November 2011)

100!


----------



## Silvermoon (28. November 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> 100!



...du Streberin


----------



## BineMX (28. November 2011)

........
naja.. ich sammel halt gleich schon mal... dann kann ich meinen Einbruch, der bestimmt  irgendwann kommt, evtl. kompensieren.... 

schönen Abend den Ladies


----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2011)

@Bine: Gratuliere!

so. bin eben 23km geradelt in 1,15h. oh mei.. ich sags euch... nach 20 minuten bereits kalte zehen,  und nach 30 minuten kalte finger. hab eben 10 minuten unter schmerzen gebraucht bis die Finger wieder normal Temperatur hatten... brrrr. koid !!!


----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2011)

Ich glaube, an die Bine komm ich auch nimmer ran  Die radelt ja echt fleißig!

Bei mir hat es heute wenigstens zu einer Feierabendrunde gereicht. Die frische Luft tat richtig gut ! Der Kopf ist wieder frei - das hätte ich eigentlich gestern nach diesem total besch.... Tag gebraucht 

Hab euch wieder einen schönen Sonnenuntergang eingefangen. 
Bitte schön


----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2011)

ach ja... meine Chefin hat erzählt dass ab nächsten Mittwoch "Zumba" bei uns stattfinden wird. werde mir es mal ansehen und dann vielleicht regelmäßig mitmachen. kostet 6 euro/stunde.
ach noch was: wenn ich im Kiga mit den Kids 2h lang turne, darf ich mir dafür auch was aufschreiben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2011)

@silvermoon: wie kalt wars denn bei dir?
und wie gehst du mit den kalten Temperaturen um, bzw. was ziehst da an?


----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2011)

Du, keine Ahnung wie kalt es war, aber ich denke schon das wir an der untersten Marke heute kratzten. Zumindest war es gefroren, im Tal dichter Nebel und auf den Anhöhen kam die Sonne durch. Es war recht nasskalt 
Eigentlich machen mir so Temperaturen wenig aus. Kämpfe zwar auch die ersten Meter mit mir, nach dem Motto "musste das denn jetzt sein???", aber wenn ich ne Weile fahre macht mir´s nix mehr aus.
Ich achte halt darauf, dass ich optimal dem Wetter entsprechend angezogen bin. Auf alle Fälle nicht soooo dick und warm, weil man ja dann total schwitzt. Funktionsunterhemd, dünner Layer, Windstopperjacke, Wintertight, dickere Socken und noch ne kurze Short drüber - momentan ne Regenhose von Jeantex, weil die winddicht ist. Knieschützer habe ich sicherheitshalber eh immer an, werden die Knie praktischerweise auch nicht kalt. Zur Zeit trage ich noch meine Fiveten KARVER Schuhe, die mir bis jetzt noch keine kalten Füße bereitet haben  Wenns kälter wird muss ich mal sehen, was ich mir dann anzaubere - an den Füßen.
Dann ein Buff unterm Helm und einen um den Hals, etwas dickere Handschuhe (aber noch nicht die extrem dicken Winterteile). Bis jetzt bin ich mit dieser Kombi immer gut gefahren und habe nie gefroren - außer an meiner Nase


----------



## BineMX (29. November 2011)

@Ramona: aber heid war´s doch echt ned koid...  voll sonnig ... und ich hab heut bis 17.00 gearbeitet  Wollt eigentlich heute bei meinen Ex-Chef/Chefin mein Geb.Geschenk abholen  bin extra mit dem Radl mit Körberl gefahrn... mein weiß ja nie *hihi*
Heut und gestern früh auch +Grade.  Morgen werd ich es wohl auch nicht schaffen früh zu gehen ... Monatsende... Löhne, Abschluß und Weichnachtsgeld rechnen 
Mädls, weiter so  und das Wetter läßt hoffen das es noch so mild weitergeht....


----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2011)

hmmm. also aufm Feldweg warens um die 5/6 Grad, im Wald plötzlich 0 bzw. 1-2 Grad. Also obenrum hats mich nicht gefroren... Brauche noch ne gescheite Winterhose, habe zwar zwei, aber die sind bestimmt nicht Windstopper mäßíg ausgestattet. Am meisten sorge ich mich um die Füße/Zehen und die Finger. Gescheite Winterhandschuhe müssen her. Bei den heutigen Temperaturen gingen meine (die auch Windstopper haben von Roeckl) einfach nicht mehr!!


----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2011)

Edit: wenn man richtig ausgestattet ist, gehen auch kalte Temperaturen. Schon klar!


----------



## BineMX (29. November 2011)

*grins* naja... den einen frierts eher, den einen später  der liebe Alex fährt auch immer mit einer Schicht mehr als ich  aber der hat ja auch weniger Speck auf den Rippen als ich *mitleid hab*
Ich bin wohl echt eher unempfindlich, normale MTB Handschuhe, Schuhe nur mit Zehenwärmern, Winstopperhose, Windstopperunterhose, Falke Unterhemd und Windstoppertrikotjacke, Windstoppermütze und Buff um Hals/Mund. Bei Temp. unter 0Grad noch ne leichte Weste drunter. Dafür leide ich extrem bei Hitze vor allem ohne Fahrtwind beim MTB. Das macht dem Alex wieder gar nichts aus. 
Gute Mädls Winterhosen sind gar ned leicht zu finden. Zum probieren vor Ort schon gleich gar ned.... Suche auch noch eine, komm sonst mit dem Waschen kaum nach. Liebäugel mit der schwarzweißen Gorehose.  Mich stören nur die Reißverschlüsse an den Beinen  wer macht sowas an Winterhosen??? Das sind mega Kältebrücken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2011)

Hatte jetzt keine Windstoppertight an, sondern das war ne ganz gewöhnliche dicke Fahrradhose. Aber es macht schon echt was aus wenn du ne kurze Short drüberpackst - so wie ich die Regenshort. Wenns windig ist, ist natürlich ne Windstoppertight super, aber die sind ja auch net grad billig. Meine ist von Gore, hab ich auch schon ewig. Guck doch mal hier 
www.bobshop.de/Frauen/Radhosen/Lange-Radhosen/Bobteam-lange-Frauen-Radhose-schwarz-weiss.html
Die hab ich auch, aber noch das Vorgängermodell. Die zieh ich auch gerne an, weil die unten nen Steg hat und keine so nen blöden, wie ich manchmal finde, recht störenden Reißverschluss. Die hält auch schön muckelig warm und ist echt nicht teuer - fährst halt ein bißel Werbung, aber egal! Gibts noch die passende Jacke und Trikot, und so viel ich weiß ganz günstig als Set. Also, die Hose kann ich echt empfehlen!
Ja, die Roeckel Handschuhe.... hab auch welche und kriege auch kalte Finger darin, obwohl sie dick sind und eigentlich warm halten sollten. Hab mir neulich ein paar von Giro gekauft. Haben ne wind- und wasserabweisende Membrane und noch nicht einmal extrem dick, sondern für nen Winterhandschuh echt dünn gemacht, aber ich hatte noch keine kalten Finger bei den Termperaturen. Aber ich denke, bei extremen Minusgraden sind die auch nicht die idealen Begleiter, aber so für jetzt echt gut.
Sind die hier: www.profirad.de/giro-candela-damen-langfinger-winter-handschuhe-auslauf-p-14266.html
Bei Winterschuhen zum Biken mindestens 1-2 Größen (besser 2) anziehen, weil man da ein paar dicke Socken noch anziehen kann und zum anderen die vorhandene Luft im Schuh die Füße nicht so schnell auskühlen lässt. Sitzt der Schuh zu eng (normale Größe + dicke Socken), dann hast du ruckzuck kalte Füße. Musste ich auch erst am eigenen Leib erfahren bis mich da mal einer drüber aufklärte!!! Deswegen geb ich es gerne weiter....


----------



## BineMX (29. November 2011)

Obwohl mich generell nicht leicht friert, fahre ich bei kalten Temperaturen nur mit Trägerhosen...  mich friert sonst extrem am Kreuz und bekomm dann auch Kreuzschmerzen. Das erschwert allerdings die Hosensuche, den Trägerhosen sind ja echt selten im Ladybereich. Werd mal bei BobShop gucken. Sonst werd ich halt die Gorehose mal bestellen. Wie gesagt, Hände und zehen kein Problem bei mir. Aber ich hab ständig leichte Blasenentzündung. Deshalb fahr ich mit Windstopperhunterhose drunter http://www.craft-sports.de/damen/ka...t-allround-extreme-ws-boxer-1900292-2422.html und bei Minusgraden zieh ich auch noch die GoreTex Short drüber. So hat jeder seine persönlichen Frostbeulen *grins*


----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2011)

hi hi..  genau die Hose vom Bobshop hab ich heute geliefert bekommen. hatte Sonntag was bestellt. unter anderem diese Hose und noch ne andere günstigere. ärgere mich über die handschuhe. hab von Roeckl die "reute" bestellt, allerdings ein ticken zu groß. aber ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich Roeckl überhaupt mag!! wie gesagt, die derzeitigen die etwas dicker eh schon sind, halten jetzt schon bei den temperaturen (sagen wir mal unter 10Grad) nix mehr aus... Und mind. 40euro ausgeben für etwas das nichts bringt??? 
das mit den Winterschuhen, danke! hätte ich auch schon gewusst. leider sträube ich mich über 100 euro für solche Schuhe auszugeben. auf Flats werde ich aber auch nicht umsteigen... mal sehen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. November 2011)

Hey hier ist ja richtig was los 
Hallo Chayenne  super dass du wieder am start bist 
Hab mich heute über mich selbst geärgert dass ich einfach nicht aus den puschen gekommen bin obwohl ein traumhaftes wetter  War um 1 noch im schlafanzug  *schäm*
Laut Wetterbericht solls das aber die nächste zeit gewesen sein  tja selber schuld 
Zur Kleiderfrage...fahre momentan noch mit Kurzfingerhandschuhen  bin halt ein heißer Mensch   Momentan reicht mir noch die dünne lauftight wenns noch kälter wird kommt noch ne kurze short drüber und bei Minusgraden zieh ich über die tight noch ne Jogginghose drüber (ja das studentenbudget ist knapp ). Obenrum ein funktionsunterhemd, ein thermolaibchen und die laufjacke drüber, ein Buff um den Hals und eine Thermohelmmütze. Bei kälteren temperaturen zieh ich statt der Windjacke die Softshelljacke an.
Momentan bin ich immer noch auf der suche nach stinknormalen Langfingerhandschuhen,hatte bisher aber net wirklich die Zeit und das Geld 
Wie gesagt bin eher ein Mensch der schnell schwitzt und dementsprechend schnell auskühlt, vor allem an den Händen, da würds mir glaub selbst im dicksten winter windstopperhandschuhe reichen  Beim Nordic walking hab ich zB nie Handschuhe an 

Wünsch euch noch viel erfolg die woche und trockenes wetter


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Dezember 2011)

... na, die Jungspunte scheinen ja noch ganz schön Hitze zu haben, gell greenhorn-biker 


Ach Mädels, irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck (und der intensiviert sich täglich), dass alle auf der Arbeit, und ich inclusive, *URLAUBSREIF* sind. Der Ton wird rauer, die Motivation lässt merklich nach und die Krankheitsrate steigt unaufhörlich 
Schön ist sie, diese besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit in diesem Jahr 
Ich sehne mich nach dem 22.12.! Mein letzter Arbeitstag und dann ein paar Tage nicht diesen alltäglichen Wahnsinn mit gereizten Kolleginnen (mich schließe ich da nicht aus), "netten" Eltern und "sehr ausgeglichenen" Kids ertragen zu müssen!!!

Aber bis dahin ist es noch sooooooooooooooooo lange


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Dezember 2011)

@silvermoon:
bei mir macht sich das auch langsam bemerkbar 
allerdings eher auf grund mangelnden festen tagesablauf 
Könnte den ganzen Tag nur rumliegen obwohl ich mich dringend mal an die Seminararbeit setzen sollte 

So langsam hat mich glaub ich die Winterdepression im Griff  Je mehr ich mich drinnen vergrabe desto schlimmer wirds aber ich hab absolut keine motivation mich zum sport aufzuraffen vor allem bei dem ekeligen nieselwetter  Obwohl ich weiß dass mir bewegung gut tun würde vor allem aber frische luft!Leider hat mein fuß auch gestern wieder weh getan dass ich mich net wirklich an eine kleine walkingrunde trau 

Jetzt is der morgen schon wieder rum und ich hab noch gar nix gemacht und lieg noch immer im schlafanzug rum  Ich weiß jetzt denkt ihr wieder alle muss das schön sein den ganzen tag nur so rum zu liegen aber ich hasse es  Mein hat keine erfolge weil man sich nicht am ende vom tag sagen kann boah heut hab ich aber richtig was gemacht gekriegt! So muss sich hartz 4 leben anfühlen  Es gibt nix schlimmeres wenn der tag so schnell rum ist und man sich fragt was man den ganzen tag überhaupt gemacht hat 
Freu mich wenn am Montag wieder die uni für mich losgeht und ich wieder gefordert werde 

Werd jetzt mal duschen gehen und mich richten damit der kreislauf wenigstens mal in schwung kommt und ich mich an meine arbeit setzen kann!

Ich hoffe ihr lasst euch nicht so wie ich vom schweinehund herum kommandieren und hattet eine erfolgreiche woche


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, ich glaube, das wird heute definitiv nix mehr mit dem MTB durch die Wälder zu streifen und nen Einkehrschwung auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu machen. Seit heute Mittag regnet es hier unaufhörlich, es ist nasskalt und stürmisch noch dazu. Ganz blöde Kombination  Und das am WE, wenn man endlich mal Zeit hätte 
Was hab ich also gemacht??? Plätzchen gebacken, lecker lecker!!! Glaube, die erleben Weihnachten mit Sicherheit nicht 
Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist das ja auch ne Art Kalorien zu killen, oder? 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes 2. Adventswochenende und vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Dezember 2011)

hallo Mädels,

war bei euch am WE auch das Wetter so "bescheiden"?
Konnte gar nicht aufs Bike, es goß hier wie aus Kannen - schrecklich 
Hab dann gestern und heute mal ein paar Kraft- und Fitnessübungen zu Hause gemacht. Irgendwie schaff ich es noch nicht einmal ins Studio, weil ich nach der Arbeit so was von ausgelaugt bin - das ist echt nicht normal. Bin echt langsam urlaubsreif 

Wenn´s wenigstens mal schneien würde... Dann könnte ich meine Langlaufski mal wieder rausholen und frische Luft tanken! Aber das scheint ja wohl auch nix zu werden


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Silvermoon!
Also ich muss gestehen dass ich am WE auch nicht sportlich unterwegs war. Am Samstag war gar keine Zeit dafür, am Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich, hab dann aber irgendwie den halben Vormittag/Mittag meinen Schlaf nachgeholt und versucht im TV Wintersport zu schauen  Deswegen liebe ich unter anderem auch den Winter ! Weil den ganzen Tag über Sport im TV kommt! :top: 
genial!!
na und dann entschied ich mich lieber mit dem Plätzchen backen anzufangen ... 
Aber morgen werde ich am Zumba teilnehmen, gibts bei uns in der Arbeit  bin schon gespannt! 
Und wenns passt werde ich mir ein Cube SL Cross Race 2011 kaufen... Mein Händler hat noch eines in meiner Größe da, und macht mir einen guten Preis! Dann würde ich es evlt. auf einer Rolle im Winter über aufbauen! 
Und mir dann kein Fitnessstudio suchen...
So der momentane Plan! 
Schönen Tag Euch allen!

vg Ramona


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Dezember 2011)

hey chayenne, dein Plan hört sich ja schon mal gut an 

Meine Plätzchen, die ich am Samstag als Schlechtwettermaßnahme gebacken hatte, sind leider schon alle aufgegessen - musste ja Kalorien killen und hab somit die 5 letzten Plätzchen heute aufgefuttert 
Butterplätzchen mit Zitronenguß (natürlich mit dem echten Saft eine Zitrone), noch ein paar bunte Streusel drauf... hmmmmm, die waren ja so lecker Aber leider schon alle alle 
Ich war heute auch bei meinem Lieblingshändler. Würde mir gerne einen neuen Rahmen aufbauen, mit mehr Federweg vorne und hinten. Problem ist, dass durch das Mehr an Federweg auch die Überstandshöhe "mitwächst". Rahmen hätte es einige gegeben, aber die Überstandshöhe war definitiv zu hoch (und ehrlich gesagt, die Rahmen auch zu teuer) und leider keine in meiner kleinen Größe - zumindest nicht von deren Marken  Das fand ich jetzt nicht so dolle. Dann fing ich mal an rumzuspinnen, ob es nicht möglich wäre mein Fully von 120mm auf 140mm umzubauen. Also, neue Schwinge, Dämpfer, Gabel. Wäre die günstigere Alternative (eventuell, wenn möglich). Er wolle sich mal bei Rotwild schlau machen, ob so ein Umbau überhaupt möglich ist.
Natürlich lieber wäre mir ja so ein leicht gesloppter Rahmen, weißt du, wo das Oberrohr so nach unten hin zum Sitzrohr abfällt. Da hätte ich mit der Überstandshöhe kein Problem. Ne Idee, welches Bike bzw Rahmen da in Frage kommen könnte??? Eins selber aufzubauen macht natürlich mehr Spaß als das "Alte" zum Umbau abgeben zu müssen, weil das doch lieber der Fachmann machen sollte 
Siehste, schlechtes Wetter und man kommt auf soooo Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (7. Dezember 2011)

na da bin ich ja mal froh, dass ich vom rumschrauben, also sprich bike aufbaun keine ahnung habe sonst würde mir sicherlich sowas auch in den kopf kommen

plätzchen backen - oh je keine zeit, wie immer halt.  sind einfach zu wenig wochenenden, das nächste ist auch schon voll verplant. 
aber gott sei dank mit sachen die spass machen zwar stressig aber trotzdem spass, allerdings keine punkte bringen.

oh, die anderen paar wenigen sollte ich mal nachtragen

lg zusammen


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Dezember 2011)

ein eigenes Bike aufbauen hat bestimmt was  leider hab ich da auch keine ahnung von  hätte noch einen laufradsatz von meinem ehemaligen cube stereo im keller... den will keiner  vielleicht finde ich ja mal nen rahmen dafür...

so - war eben die erste ZUMBA stunde tanzen! so geil sag ich euch!!! das macht echt riesen spass und der mix aus tanz und fitness ist echt klasse... aber ich bin mir sicher, morgen und übermorgen hab ich brutalen muskelkater!! wahnsinn... und echt übel- es wird unbedingt zeit zum kalorien killen!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2011)

Siehste, dieses Zumba wäre jetzt für mich Bewegungsgrobmotorikerin so gar nix  Ich komme schon bei leichten Schrittkombinationen völlig durcheinander und gebe dann genervt auf. Da hab ich echt kein Talent für 

Solange die WE vollgepackt mit Spaß sind, ist das doch ok - dann dürfen die auch mal stressig sein 

Hier regnet und stürmt es wie blöde, habe das Gefühl mein Dach fliegt mir gleich über Kopf weg - so rüttelt der Wind  Habt ihr in Bayern da unten schon Schnee??? Sicher in den Höhenlagen, oder???

Der Selbstbau ist im Prinzip nicht so kompliziert wie es sich vielleicht anhört. Hatte es ja selber auch schon versucht, weil ichs einfach wissen wollte. Klar, Bremsleitungen hab ich kürzen lassen, weil ich mir nicht für 30,- oder 40,- so ein Kit kaufen wollte - haben die Jungs in der Werkstatt für nen Zehner gemacht. Lager einpressen ließ ich auch vom Fachmann machen. Ansonsten war der Rest nicht schwer. Bisschen Wissen angelesen (diverse Fachzeitschriften, Internet, Bücher) und letztendlich hatte ich das Cube sicherheitshalber auch vom Fachmann durchchecken lassen. Der fand ein paar Kleinigkeiten (z.B. Umwerfer zu niedrig, Schaltröllchen zu hoch - so Sachen halt). Das hat er mir auch gezeigt und korrigiert. Dann hab ich den "TÜV" bekommen  Aber das war ja auch ein Hardtail, denke mal, so ein Fully gehört wohl schon in die Kategorie "Königsklasse". Hmmm, da hab ich auch noch ein bißel Respekt 
Erst mal schaun, ob der Umbau bei dem Rotwild überhaupt möglich ist.... dann sehn wir weiter.


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Dezember 2011)

guten Morgen @all 

Ja Zumba hat was von "zappeln", wie gestern eine Freundin gemeint hat .... Aber sooo ist es eigentlich nicht! Wer sich gerne bewegt und Spass an Musik an, und auch tanzt, dann ist das echt ne gute Sache. Konzentrieren musste ich mich auch sehr- hab zwar keine schlechte Auffassungsgabe, aber trotz allem hatte ich manche Mooves nicht direkt drauf...

Also Schnee hier in Rosenheim ist direkt noch keiner gefallen... Aber in den höheren Berglagen schon. Bin gespannt wann der erste Schnee fällt!

Werde das eine Fitnessstudio doch noch umsonst 3mal testen. Die Aktion wurde verlängert. Nur vor Samstag werde ich da auch nicht hinkommen. Heute muss ich bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, und anschließend bleib ich gleich da weil wir noch ne Abendveranstaltung haben... Und morgen Abend ist Babysitten angesagt. Aber dann!
Schönen Tag Euch allen!!


----------



## Mausoline (8. Dezember 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... Würde mir gerne einen neuen Rahmen aufbauen, mit mehr Federweg vorne und hinten. Problem ist, dass durch das Mehr an Federweg auch die Überstandshöhe "mitwächst". Rahmen hätte es einige gegeben, aber die Überstandshöhe war definitiv zu hoch (und ehrlich gesagt, die Rahmen auch zu teuer) und leider keine in meiner kleinen Größe - zumindest nicht von deren Marken.......



Hallole, misch mich ein 

Lad dich zur Probefahrt mit meinem Rocky ein, 140mm vorne und hinten  Die Überstandshöhe ist wirklich klasse beim Anhalten etc.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallole, misch mich ein
> 
> Lad dich zur Probefahrt mit meinem Rocky ein, 140mm vorne und hinten  Die Überstandshöhe ist wirklich klasse beim Anhalten etc.



Danke fürs Angebot 

Hab heut mal ein bißel im Internet gesucht und bin prombt fündig geworden:

www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a566...-fading-petrol-inkl-fox-float-rp23-bv-xv.html

Super Angebot, Rahmenhöhe würde sogar passen... müsste mein Cube Reaction als Teilelager dienen, aber wäre ja für nen guten Zweck


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Dezember 2011)

Servus Mädels!
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen 3.Advent!

Ich war soeben 1,5h beim Biken  Schee wars! Bei angenehmen 6Grad hielt ich es trotz allem nicht länger aus- alleine wars mir dann doch langweilig. Bin wieder durch Wald und Flur. War ne schöne Matschrunde!!  So liebe ich es! Bike und Bikerin dreckig von oben bis unten  
Habe die neuen (hier im Forum gekauften) Winterhandschuhe von Gore getestet. Die hielten angenehm warm. Gut- es war jetzt auch noch nicht so kalt heute. Die Bobshop Winterhose war auch okay. Hab immer meine Majola Shorts drüber - aber trotzdem ists an den Oberschenkeln schnell kalt. Die neuen Vaude Minsk II Überschuhe (mein Gott sieht das lustig aus mit so dicken Dingern unten dran  ) hielten so einigermaßen "warm". Wenns kälter wird dann ist das sicherlich noch keine gute Lösung. Mal sehen!


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ....Bin wieder durch Wald und Flur. War ne schöne Matschrunde!!  So liebe ich es! Bike und Bikerin dreckig von oben bis unten



... kann ich nur bestätigen!!! Die Gegebenheiten waren bei meiner Runde exakt die gleichen und das Ergebnis sah wohl genauso aus 
Aber scheee war´s!!!

Muss ja wirklich sagen, dass die FiveTen Karver ja bei solchen Temperaturen noch richtig muckelig warm halten (natürlich mit dickeren Socken). Im Sommer hatte ich das Gefühl mein Füße schmelzen dahin 
Ich hatte selbst, als ich noch Klickpedale gefahren bin, mit Überschuhen recht schnell kalte Füße bekommen. Das liegt einfach an den Schuhplatten, die die Kälte ja ganz toll in den Schuh leiten. Selbst Alufolie oder so half bei mir nicht wirklich. Dann hatte ich mir spezielle Winterschuhe von Shimano gekauft, 2 Nummern größer (damit die dicken Socken gut reinpassen und noch genügend Luft ist). Das ging dann schon, aber auch nicht kontinuierlich - irgendwann kroch die Kälte auch hier durch. 
Mal gucken, wie ich den Winter durchstehe


----------



## BineMX (12. Dezember 2011)

Guad Moing Mädls!!
Geniales Wochenende in Italien gehabt  
Ihr ward auch fleißig hab ich gesehen ... meine Anteil ist unter 50% gefallen  da muß ich wohl morgen wieder ins Büro radln  heut hab ich erstmal meine Knochen sortieren müssen.... 
Und was les ich da...  Matschfahrten... alles dreckig  und euch gefällt das?  *uih uih* des wär gar nix für mich.... mir langts schon wenn mein Radl dreckig wird wenn ich ins Büro radl....freiwillig mag ich ned in Matsch *grins* 
Wünsch euch ne schöne Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. Dezember 2011)

Bine... für was gibt´s denn Waschmaschinen und Gartenschläuche???  

Der Spaßfaktor alleine ist doch bei solchen Matschfahrten einfach nur schööööönnnnn


----------



## BineMX (13. Dezember 2011)

*grins* nene... des muß ich ned haben... 
hab als Kind schon ned gern im Matsch/Dreck gespielt....  überhaupt so rumbazelei is ned meines. Mag auch keine Teige etc. kneten... scheint wohl so ne Art Phobie zu sein...


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Dezember 2011)

ne ne Bine 
des is entweder eine taktile oder eine kinästhetische Verhaltensstörung :
Hob i gestern auf der Fortbildung gelernt 
Aber des is ned sooo dramatisch 
I koa dir heit Abend mehr dazu sogn 

Scheena Dog Euch Allen!


----------



## BineMX (13. Dezember 2011)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt....


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Dezember 2011)

Weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber bei diesem Schnee/Regen/Windgemisch hab ich für derartige Draussenaktivitäten so gar keinen Drive 
Hab ich mal meinen alten Stepper, der sonst als Kleiderständer fungiert (wie wohl so 95% aller Heimtrainergeräte in den deutschen Haushalten ), wieder aktiviert und mal ne halbe Stunde vor dem Fernseher vor mich hingesteppt. War ausreichend, und dank der molligen Raumtemperatur bin ich ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen 
Wenn der Schnee doch wenigstens mal liegen bleiben würde, dass man vernünftig Langlaufen könnte .... 
Wünsch euch noch nen schönen 4.Adventabend


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

mtb und keinen dreck mögen ?? das ist m.M. nach ein widerspruch ...-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. Dezember 2011)

@blutbuche: 
geh und schleich dich aus "unserem" thread- danke 

@silvermoon:
bin momentan ein wenig im Stress. Muss nun zusehen dass ich einen Nachmieter bekomme- hab jetzt dann und die nächsten Tage nach der Arbeit immer Besichtigungstermine. Da muss morgen leider auch das ZUMBA drunter leiden  Aber es geht nicht anderst. Ich hoffe am WE wirds Wetter ein wenig, dann würde ich auch ne Runde draußen biken. Nächste Woche hab ich JUHUU Urlaub- da kann ich dann auch mal endlich das eine Fitnessstudio wenigstens 3 mal umsonst testen- sollte das dann immer noch gelten!
Aber ich glaube diese Woche bis zum WE kommen bei mir leider keine Punkte rein 
Schöne Zeit Euch allen!


----------



## MissQuax (20. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @blutbuche:
> geh und schleich dich aus "unserem" thread- danke





Bei uns im Thread hat sie auch versucht, ihren Wort-Müll loszuwerden - der Post wurde netterweise von einem Mod gleich wieder gelöscht!  




chayenne06 schrieb:


> ....
> Nächste Woche hab ich JUHUU Urlaub- da kann ich dann auch mal endlich das eine Fitnessstudio wenigstens 3 mal umsonst testen- sollte das dann immer noch gelten!



Hast zu dem Thema eine PN!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2011)

na , wer wird denn gleich ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Dezember 2011)

So melde mich auch wieder zum Dienst zurück 
Hatte die letzten Wochen viel Arbeit und Stress in der Uni und bin zu gar nix gekommen 
Iwann bin ich schier durchgedreht so ganz ohne Bewegung und habe mir einfach die Zeit gemacht, auch wenn die Noten darunter leiden werden 
In solchen Momenten merkt man doch dass Sport wichtig ist um mal raus zu kommen un den Kopf frei zu kriegen, auch wenn man sich oft dazu quälen muss 
Da es heut Nacht auch endlich mal hier im "flachland" geschneit hat, bin ich heut morgen in die Garage und hab die "Winterschlappen" aufgezogen und raus in den frischen unberührten Schnee ! War wirklich traumhaft vor allem weil keine Menschenseele unterwegs war und die Wege im Wald zum Teil noch unberührt waren  Bin mit meinem Wild Grip`r echt zufrieden,hätt ich echt nicht gedacht dass es sich im frischen schnee so gut fahren lässt,aber kein Wunder da ich sonst Smart Sam fahre 
Morgen gehts heim über Weihnachten und Sylvester aber ohne mein Bike 
Leider habe ich mein Jahresziel um etwa 80km verfehlt, wollte unbedingt die 1500km voll machen aber da ich morgen schon heim fahr gibts echt keine chance mehr 

Hoffe ihr habt eure Weihnachtsgeschenke alle gekauft  und habt somit eine halbwegs stressfreie Woche


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Dezember 2011)

@greenhorn: 
ähm- weihnachtsgeschenke?? was ist dass????  :

also ich hab noch kein einziges- werde am freitag noch was besorgen. das muss reichen! gibt dieses jahr nicht viel, und das ist gut so. aber kurz vor schluss mag ich dann doch was verschenken (und einpacken  ) und renne dann immer noch los...
vg


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Dezember 2011)

Soll ich mich mal kurz unbeliebt machen??? 

Ich hab meine Weihnachtsgeschenke schon alle seit Anfang November und sehe Weihnachten jetzt ganz entspannt entgegen


----------



## murmel04 (21. Dezember 2011)

na ich hab auch fast alle, die die noch fehlen, fehlen nicht wirklich muss sie nur noch abholen mussten erst hergestellt werden aber am Freitag wird das erledigt.

nun brauch ich nur noch jemand der sie einpacket - ich hasse Geschenke einpacken packe lieber aus

Dieses rumgefutzel da nervt - nix für mich


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Dezember 2011)

@murmel: 
ich packe liebend gerne geschenke ein  und auch aus


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Dezember 2011)

Liebe Kalorienkiller - Ladies,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein wunderschönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreise eurer Lieben, entspannt, friedlich und voller schöner Momente...


​

Ganz viele liebe Weihnachtsgrüße von Antje​


----------



## BineMX (25. Dezember 2011)

Euch auch allen ein schönes Fest!! Das Motto Kalorienkiller zieht sich durch die Feiertage....  leider nicht in dem Sinne wie es hier angedacht ist  die Kalorien werden in Massen mampfender Weise auf dem Teller gekillt und als Hüftgold gespeichert.... aber ... so what  ist ja WEIHNACHTEN!!!!!  Geschenke sind alle ausgepackt  
Also schöne Tage euch allen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (26. Dezember 2011)

Heute Mittag ne kleine Plätzchen-Verdauungsrunde gedreht  und mir blöderweise ne Dorne in das Hinterrad reingefahren . Unterwegs also Notstop eingelegt und Schlauch gewechselt 
Habe dabei die Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass ich mir die Tage mal ne vernünftige Pumpe zulegen werde. Dieses klitzekleine Micro-Pümpchen macht ja nur pfff-pfff-pfff.... da biste ja ewig am pumpen bis sich da mal überhaupt was tut  Gibt das auch Punkte????

Bin froh das ich meinem kleinen schwarzen Würfelchen jetzt auch mal ein paar Flats verpasst habe und nen breiteren Lenker. Ist total schön zu fahren  ...besser wie mit diesem racigen Flatbar, wo mir generell immer die Finger eingeschlafen sind - hatte ich heute nicht mehr 

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag 

Habt ihr auch Urlaub zwischen den Jahren? Wir nur die eine Woche, am 2.1. gehts schon wieder los. Hmmm, die Feiertage sind auch dieses Jahr recht bescheiden gefallen


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Dezember 2011)

Nachträglich auch von mir noch ein frohes Fest, und ein erfolgreiches sportliches 2012! 
Bei mir ist irgendwie null Weihnachtsstimmung aufgekommen- deswegen auch die verspäteten Wünsche  
Wer weiß was 2012 uns bring? Mit dem WP siehts ja bei mir auch nicht gut aus - irgendwie läuft da nix ...
VG Ramona


----------



## BineMX (27. Dezember 2011)

Nix Urlaub  sitz schon wieder im Büro ... und check kurz unsren Thread 
Hier ist schönstes Radlwetter  und ich bin mit dem Auto gefahren  aber mein CX hat den gutgemeinten Dampfstrahlwaschgang von meinem Freund nicht so gut vertragen  und auf den Trekker hat ich heute keine Lust 
so nun muß ich aber fix loslegen hier....  schöne Urlaubswoche den Glücklichen


----------



## BineMX (28. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich täglich rumjammer weil mein Hardtop noch nicht montiert ist (gesalzene Straßen und Stoffverdeck mag ich ned so gern...) und gestern Kaiserwetter mit moderaten Temperaturen war... hab ich glatt beim heimfahren kurzerhand das Verdeck aufgeklappt und mir die Sonne auf den Kopf scheinen lassen  

Heute dann doch auf den Trekker geschwungen, da die Lager vom Freilauf beim CX kaputt sind.

Ganz knapp unter 0 Grad, hab richtig geschwitzt, viel zu warm angezogen... und die Ente und das Reh und die Rouladen und die Platzerl und und und.... irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl daß ich das alles im Körberl mitgeschleppt habe... 

Aber ansonsten... dieser Winter ist genial!  Bisher..


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Dezember 2011)

Servus an alle,
gestern war hier wirklich Traum Wetter!
Leider war ich bzgl. neuer Wohnung /Küchen schauen etc, unterwegs.
Aber heute gehts gleich in die Therme nach Aibling, da kann ich dann wenigstens 2 Punkte für alternative Sportarten im WP eintragen 
Schönen Tag euch allen!
vg Ramona


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Dezember 2011)

Hey Girls 
Hab die Tage auch mal wieder mim Sport angefangen damit das Weihnachtsessen von den Hüften weicht  Heut hat hier auch mal die Sonne raus gelinst,leider war der Tag mehr als ungünstig...
Bin gerade in der Beziehungskrise und hatte heut große Aussprache mit meinem Freund, die so geendet hat dass jeder am flennen war und ich für ein paar Tage unterschlupf bei ner Freundin gefunden hab 
Mal sehen wies jetzt weiter geht, morgen früh werd ich erst mal meine Stöcke schnappen und ne runde walken gehen um den Kopf frei zu kriegen! Leider steht das Bike in Stuttgart  weil das wär momentan genau das richtige für mich!

@chayenne: wie wars in der Therme?da hätte ich jetzt auch lust drauf 
@Bine: "Heute dann doch auf den Trekker geschwungen, da die Lager vom Freilauf beim CX kaputt sind."
seit wann fährst du Traktor?
@silvermoon:mist gerade das Hinterrrad  das hat mich letzte woche auch wieder nerven gekostet beim reifenwechsel für den winter


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Dezember 2011)

@greenhorn:
wünsche dir viel kraft für die Krise mit deinem Freund!! Und das auch noch jetzt vor Silvester... alles Gute!! 

die Therme war super- endlich mal wieder die Pfunde im Wasser bewegen  Aber grauselig sich im Bikini zu sehen...  
Wird Zeit dass sich was "dreht" 
Heute unterschreib ich endlich den Mietvertrag für die neue Wohnung, kann dann auch rein und Sachen hinbringen, abmessen, etc.! Nächstes WE werde ich wahrscheinlich schon umziehen- je eher desto besser 
Schönen Tag Euch allen!!


----------



## BineMX (29. Dezember 2011)

@greenhorn: ohje... mei manchmal ist eine Ende mit Schrecken besser als ein Schrecken ohne Ende....oder alles klärt sich wieder nach ein paar Tagen Abstand!! Drück dir die Daumen daß es sich so richtet wie es dich am glücklichsten macht! 
*grins* ich arbeite ja schließlich im Landhandel  wobei wenn man hier ned Traktor sagt... uih uih uih... des heißt hier Bulldog  
Und ich hätt natürlich schreiben können: Diamant Elan Superlegere  oder Treckingfahrrad oder Damensportfahrrad  so sag ich halt kurz Trekker  hat ja schließlich die meiste Zuladung von meinen Rädern 

Heute ist hier auch Regenwetter  bin auch mit dem Auto gefahrn, ist jetzt mit fester "Mütze" und frisch geputzt innen und außen von meinem lieben Freund 

Morgen gehts wohl bis Montag nach Italien, dann arbeiten bis Donnerstag und Freitag wieder nach Italien  Soweit das Wetter mitspielt!

Schöne Restwoche euch allen!!!

@Ramona: hab zwar Thermengutscheine verschenkt aber irgendwie hab ich selber noch nie nach Aibling geschafft. Aber mein Pa und der Freund meiner Mam gehen mittlerweile beide lieber nach Aibling statt nach Endorf. Sauna ist dort viel schöner. Für uns ist halt Endorf näher und Sauna darf ich eh ned gehen  aber angucken will ich mir Aibling auch mal!
Dann noch viel Glück beim unterschreiben   daß nix mehr schiefgeht


----------



## JaWa1896 (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich würde auch jeder zeit mitmachen... also wäre dabei...ich bin vorgestern das erste mal gefahren, habe einen mega muskelkater und würde gerne fitter für´s freeride/downhill werden... und muskeln aufbauen... mein freund hat sich dienstag sclapp gelacht weil ich die berge irgendwann nicht mehr hochkam^^ und DAS ist nicht akzeptabel!!!! LG die JaWa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. Dezember 2011)

@ greenhorn: Ja, ich hoffe auch für dich, dass es ein gutes Ende nimmt, egal in welche Richtung es gehen sollte.... Drück dir die Daumen 

@ chayenne: Super, dann kann´s ja mit dem Umziehen endlich losgehen - das gibt interne Extrapunkte 

@ bine: Hat das CX die wohlgemeinte Dusche mit dem Dampfstrahler nicht so ganz überstanden oder ist die Ursache ne ganz andere 

Ich hab mir jetzt für 2012 ne neue Baustelle gesucht und die sieht so aus: 



​
... kam heute mit der Post


----------



## BineMX (30. Dezember 2011)

@Silvermoon: uih... schöne Farben  bin ja gespannt auf das Endergebnis 
nein, das kommt wohl dann doch nicht von einmal Dampfstrahlen  Das Rad wird bei mir ja leider immer sehr dreckig, da ich ja viel im nassen auf ungeteerten Wegen fahr.  Die Lager der DT1900 sind leider nicht extra abgedichtet. Klassische CX Laufradsätze sind da wohl speziell gedichtet. Möchte mir ja eh im Frühjahr einen neuen Satz kaufen, allerdings sind mir die Fulcrum CX5 und CX7 eigentlich zu schwer....  Dachte daran die Laufräder vom Rennrad downzugraden für´s CX..... und für's RR bei Lightwolf zu ordern..  aber da kann ich wohl gleich ein paar  Ersatzteile für den Freilauf bestellen .....


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, mir gefiel die Farbe des Rahmens anfangs nicht so dolle und ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Rahmen lackieren bzw. pulverbeschichten zu lassen. Aber jetzt, wo er in Natura vor mir steht, gefällt mir die Farbkombi doch ganz gut 
Zumal ich mich mal im Radladen informiert hatte, wie das mit dem Pulverbeschichten funktioniert. Der Rahmen muss komplett auseinander genommen werden, jede einzelne Dichtung - Schraube etc.... Und so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, mit etwas Schnörkelgedöns und so, ist nicht wirklich drin. Also, lasse ich ihn so wie er ist und steck das Geld lieber in die fehlenden Teile, die ich mir teilweise schon hier im Bikemarkt zusammengesucht habe, wie Bremsen, Schaltgruppe, absenkbare Sattelstütze. Manchmal hat man echt Glück und macht nen guten Fang. Der größte Happen werden echt die Gabel und der LRS sein, weil da brauch ich hinten ein Steckachsensystem. Den LRS, den ich noch in der Garage rumliegen habe, kann man leider nicht umrüsten - zu alt. Mist 
Naja, ich hab ja Zeit


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Dezember 2011)

@Silvermoon:
hast du die PN bekommen?


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Dezember 2011)

... gerade gesehen und geantwortet ...


----------



## chayenne06 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!! 

Mit lauter Wohnungs/Umzugsstress/Gedanken daran, ist mir heute (wie schon mit Weihnachten) überhaupt nicht nach Silvester- und werde bestimmt alleine zuhause "feiern" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo Kalorienkiller - Ladies!!!
*
Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, viel Glück und Gesundheit, das ihr alle eure Ziele erreichen werdet und sich eure Wünsche erfüllen.



​Auf eine schöne Bikesaison 2012!


Ganz liebe Grüße - Antje
​

@chayenne: och menno, jetzt bitte keinen Trübsal blasen  Du hast doch jetzt ne superschöne Wohnung, nicht weit von den Bergen weg, dass wäre erst recht ein Grund richtig schön zu feiern


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
hoffe ihr seit gut gerutscht  und habt ordentlich gefeiert 
Ich habe nur mit meinem Freund "gefeiert" und wir hätten fast verschlafen !Leider war das Wetter hier extrem schlecht sodass wir zum Feuerwerk auch nirgends hin gefahren sind 
Heute erst mal ins Spaßbad und beim Treppen laufen zur Rutsche ein paar Kalorien wieder wett gemacht 
Jetzt gibts noch ein lecker abendessen mit nachtisch und danach gemütlich vor den fernseher 

Wünsche euch ein erfolgreiches und gesundes Jahr 2012! Drück euch die Daumen dass ihr alles schafft was ihr euch vorgenommen habt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Januar 2012)

Oh mann dieses wetter ist echt zum :kotz:
Würd echt gern mal wieder raus und rauf aufs bike  Einziger Lichtblick ist dass hier morgen früh bissel die Sonne scheinen soll, aber dem Wetterbericht glaub ich auch nicht mehr so richtig 
Ansonsten ist ja keine Besserung in Sicht und der Schweinehund hat natürlich den besten Start ins neue Jahr 
Mal sehen vllt kann ich mich heut abend noch zur ner Runde Krafttraining aufraffen !

Wie siehts bei euch aus? Was macht die Motivation?
Chayenne wird wohl schon voll im Umzugsstress sein  
Und wo ist murmel  ??
@silvermoon: Schicker Rahmen würde mir auch gefallen  Darf ich auch ne Bestellung aufgeben  ?


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Januar 2012)

servus @all:
ja bin schon ein wenig im umzugsstress; ach ja- gibts für schwere laminat tragen/schleppen/auf wagen legen/ins auto legen/11 Pakete in den 2.Stock alleine tragen  - auch WP PUnkte?? habe geschnauft und geschwitzt , der Wahnsinn sag ich nur!! 
hoffe dann aber bald mal ins Fitnessstudio zu kommen...


----------



## BineMX (3. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir ein gesundes, glückliches und erfolgreiches Jahr!!!  Auf daß sich unsere guten Vorsätze, soweit vorhanden  , nicht gleich wieder in Luft auflösen.... darauf daß sich alles realisieren läßt was wir uns vornehmen und wir wettermäßig eine super Radsaison bekommen 

Motivation ist bei mir eigentlich ganz gut, kein Wunder so lange kein Schnee liegt.....  Krafttraining im Studio macht mir wieder richtig Spaß vor allem mit dem neuen kabellosen MP3Player 
Was mir zu schaffen macht, ist eher der Stress im Büro. Bei mir ist um die Zeit einfach die meiste Arbeit, dazu der "Weihnachtsstress" der sich doch immer ein bisserl einschleicht. Wir wollten letzten Freitag ja nach Italien aber...  nach einer sehr schlechten Nacht zuvor war ich einfach fix und foxi und wollt am WE ausspannen.  Schade war´s schon 
Kann es mir zwar eigentlich arbeitstechnisch ned leisten aber werde am Do Urlaub nehmen, dann gehts Mittwoch ab nach Italien.  Mein Freund scharrt schon wie verrückt mit den Hufen, will doch soooo gern sein funkelnagelneus Moped fahren 

@Ramona: also ab 30min schwitzen zählt das sicherlich als "alternative Sportarten"


----------



## murmel04 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädel´s

also von mir erstmal eine gutes Neues, denke ihr seit alle gut rübergerutscht, sind ja alle noch da!!!!

Und ich bin auch noch da, nur ich bekomme echt depri wenn ich so lese was ihr alles macht und ich habe entweder keine Zeit, oder dieser sch... Husten meldet sich immer wieder, und es ist wirklich nicht toll im Studio zu sitzen und dann 30 min am Stück rumzuhusten

Tja auf dem Bike war ich seit Wochen nicht, heißt für mich ich fangen technisch sowie konditionell nicht mal bei O an sonder bei -10!!!

Entweder ist das Wetter mehr als sch..., oder wenn es dann mal nicht regnet dann muss ich arbeiten, so wie heute schaue gerade auf einen wolkenlosen blauen Himmel, und wo bin ich - na wie immer auf Arbeit

Ich werd von Woche zu Woche unaustehlicher, da ich nix mache, glaub wenn ich das erste mal wieder auf´s Bike kommen, dann brauch ich Stützräder.

Gut ich bin auch viel in Sachen Basketball unterwegs, nein nicht zum spielen, sondern die Mannschaft unterstützen ( sind alles echte schnuckelchen Profissportler halt...) und hoffen, dass wir nun endlich mal wieder Auswärts einen Sieg holen, daheim schlagen wir fast jeden, vor allem meine Stimme 

So also wie ihr seht ich lebe, lese auch immer mit und hoffe das ich bald wieder sportlich dabei bin, meine damit so richtig.

LG und alles Gute für eure Vorsätze - ich hab keine, kann sie eh nicht halten.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Januar 2012)

So war heut mal in der Stadt um mir endlich mal ne bessere Softshelljacke zu leisten 
Hab mein schlechtes Gewissen über bord geworfen und gedacht dass es sich bestimmt lohnen wird (hoffentlich )
Preislimit hab ich mir um die 80 euro gesetzt und ich dachte eigentlich dass ich damit im "schlussverkauf" ne halbswegs gute Auswahl hätte....falsch gedacht 
War im Sportscheck und im Karstadt weil ich dachte da gibts die größte Auswahl vor allem weil man sich schließlich bei den Läufern und Wanderern auch umschauen kann 
Nächstes Problem war dass ich ein Mittelding zwischen Windjacke und Softshell gesucht habe, da ich immer schnell schwitze und eher zu warm habe 
Wie gesagt mir ist schnell bewusst geworden, dass die Jacken erst bei 100 euro loslegen was mir aber eindeutig zuviel ist  Anscheinend gibts bei den Läufern und Bikern die neuen Kollektionen schon viel früher als bei anderen Sportlern sodass der Schlussverkauf auch eher mager ausfiel 
Im Endeffekt ist es ein Adidas-Softshell mit Nano-Tex geworden das von 100euro auf 50 runter gesetzt war  Da ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis echt top, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es nicht doch zu dick ist  Aber bei dem Preis konnt ich echt nicht nein sagen und irgend ein einsatzzweck wird sich schon finden 
Jetzt sind auch noch Langfingerhandschuhe drin für die es mittlerweile echt mal zeit wird  Obwohl ich auf die ganze bestellerei eigentlich gar keinen bock hab


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Januar 2012)

Nach langer Zeit der Trägheit und Faulheit, mit Ausrede ".....stürmisches Regenwetter", heute endlich mal wieder aufs Bike gesetzt, ne schöne Hausrunde gedreht und die Schlammpackung gabs noch gratis obendrauf 


...zumindest war es mal wieder von oben her trocken


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Januar 2012)

Oho die erste ist erwacht 
Was ist mit dem Rest? Ich hoffe ihr lebt noch und seid nicht in einem Depri-Loch verschwunden 
Mit meiner Motivation steht es momentan einigermaßen gut,versuche auf mein Ziel 5x mal die Woche Sport zu machen zu kommen schaff es aber meistens nur 4x wobei ich damit auch ganz zufrieden bin ! Feste Dauer hab ich mir nicht gesetzt, ich mach immer solang ich Zeit und Lust hab, was eigentlich ganz gut läuft 
@silvermoon: wenn ich ehrlich bin ist bei mir der Ehrgeiz um das interne Ranking entfacht und ich möchte mir gern den zweiten Platz erobern  wobei das schwer sein wird, da ich immer relativ oft alternativen Sport macht was nicht soviele Punkte gibt  Stundenmäßig sollte das aber machbar sein  Ist aber nicht bös gemeint seh das nur als kleine Motivation für mich selbst 
Aber ich glaub Bine wird niemand mehr von uns einholen  Da sieht man mal was es ausmacht wenn man allein jeden Tag zur Arbeit fährt 
Wenn meine Motivation es mit macht werd ich morgen früh zum Arzttermin (8Uhr!!) die 10km mim Rad fahren,leider im dunkeln mal sehen ob ich den weg finde 
Übrigens ich hege Hoffnung dass das wetter für die nächsten zwei Tage wirklich besser wird


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Januar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oho die erste ist erwacht



Jeep  ...aber eigentlich hatte ich nie geschlafen, sondern ne Schlechtwetter-Pause eingelegt 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @silvermoon: wenn ich ehrlich bin ist bei mir der Ehrgeiz um das interne Ranking entfacht und ich möchte mir gern den zweiten Platz erobern  wobei das schwer sein wird, da ich immer relativ oft alternativen Sport macht was nicht soviele Punkte gibt  Stundenmäßig sollte das aber machbar sein  Ist aber nicht bös gemeint seh das nur als kleine Motivation für mich selbst



Och, du, da hab ich jetzt echt kein Problem mit  Wenn ich einen Teil zu deiner Motivation beitragen kann, dann mach ich das doch gerne 
Also, gib alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (11. Januar 2012)

Morgen Mädls! 
Geschlafen hab ich auch nicht wirklich  
Was ist den los... ihr könnt doch nicht nur um den 2.Platz kämpfen   kampflos möcht ich den ersten auch nicht behalten  
Wenn erst die schönen WE kommen und ihr alle fleißig Punkte sammelt, dann wird eure Zeit kommen! Schönen Tag euch noch!


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Januar 2012)

hmm, also entweder meine Nachricht ist überlesen worden oder ich weiß es auch nicht... ne antwort wäre super klasse... auch wenn ihr vermutlich schon ein eingeschworenes Team seit wäre ich echt interessiert an eurem "Projekt"...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Januar 2012)

@JaWa:
äähm Projekt 
Das hier nennt sich Winterpokal und läuft von November bis März im ganzen Forum 
Es gibt verschiedene Gruppen wovon die meisten einen eigenen Thread eröffnet haben um sich untereinander zu motivieren, die Gruppen stehen aber schon fest und können nicht mehr geändert werden !
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules unter diesem Link findest du die Regln zum Winterpokal (=WP) dann kannst du ja im nächsten Herbst mitmachen


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Januar 2012)

@ greenhorn-biker: naja, für euch ist es ja gewissermaßen auch ein Projekt, mit dem ihr euch gegenseitig motivieren wollt...also nächstes Jahr werde ich garantiert mitmachen...Naja, ich fange gerade erst mit dem biken an und naja, ich kenne halt nur männliche biker und würde gerne auch kontakt zu ein paar mädels finden...denn ich habe bemerkt, dass da echt große unterschiede bestehen...
Kommt hier zufällig jemand aus der nähe von Hannover/Hildesheim? 
LG die Jawa


----------



## 4mate (11. Januar 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> hmm, also entweder meine Nachricht ist überlesen worden oder ich weiß es auch nicht... ne antwort wäre super klasse... auch wenn ihr vermutlich schon ein eingeschworenes Team seit wäre ich echt interessiert an eurem "Projekt"...


Dies ist der Thread des Winterpokal Teams  Ladies only - Kalorienkiller
Die 5 Mädels schreiben hier über ihre täglichen Erlebnisse im Winterpokal.

Du kannst in diesen Threads schreiben:

Kalorien und ihre Angewohnheit, nachts Klamotten enger zu nähen...

Speck muss weg - Ladies only


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. Januar 2012)

Hey ich hab soeben die 400 Punkte für uns voll gemacht !!


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo. 
Bei mir sieht's mit welchem Sport auch immer schlecht aus :-( 
Dank Umzug komme ich auch diese Woche zu nichts. Dank Küchen Kauf wird's auch nix mit dem angedachten Cube sl Cross race. :-(
Und zum internen Ranking: da werd ich bestimmt immer letzte sein und bleiben :-(


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Januar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hey ich hab soeben die 400 Punkte für uns voll gemacht !!



  jiiiiipppppiiiieeeeee!!!!  


*@ chayenne*
Och Ramona.... So ein Umzug passiert ja nicht binnen von ein paar Stunden, da steckt verdammt viel Arbeit und Zeit drin! Mach dich wegen des WP nicht so verrückt, keine von uns Mädels wird dich deswegen verfluchen, nein, wir denken alle an dich und wissen, dass du momentan eben andere Dinge im Kopf hast als Punkte zu sammeln. Dafür musst du andere Sachen machen, um die wir dich mit Sicherheit nicht beneiden 
Du *BIST *und *BLEIBST* trotzdem ein Mitglied unseres Teams!!!! 

Alles wird gut!!!!​


----------



## BineMX (12. Januar 2012)

juuhuu 400 Punkte!!! 
Dann laßt uns die nächsten 100 anpeilen 


Und verflucht wird hier ganz ganz bestimmt niemand, schon gar nicht wegen wenig Punkten und auch sonst wegen nix!!!!!

Ramona, wirst sehen, du sammelst auch bald fleißig Punkte! Du hast doch jetzt dann auch einen Superarbeitsradweg 
Und überhaupt, für´s umziehen gibts es mit Sicherheit Extrapunkte 

Schönen Tag euch wieder, brrr heut war´s kalt morgends... fast -4Grad  aber schön ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (12. Januar 2012)

ne keine sorge die letzte bin und bleibe ich komm zu nix.

wenn ich es jemals wieder auf´s bike schaffe dann brauche ich sicherlich stützräder damit ich nicht umfalle

ich nehm mir nicht mehr vor an dem tag kannst es ja mal versuchen, wird eh nix, siehe montag ich urlaub - wetter - dauerregen und das geht seit wochen so....
ein bisschen ganz hinten im kopf meldet sich das studio - nur nicht so viel dran denken sonst kommt da auch wieder was dazwischen, leider ist bei mir halt nix mit - einfach mit spontan gehen... ganz vorsichtig mal an morgen denken, aber nur nicht zu fest und zu laut damit es der "einen strich durch die rechnung" nicht mitbekommt.

man ich hatte das alles ganz anderes geplant für diese saison, jetzt fange ich wieder bei minus an.

euch aber trotzdem viel spass und schön fleißig sein 

und der umzug geht auch rum.


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Januar 2012)

So, Mädels, bei dem herrlichen Wetter war ich nach der Schlechtwetter-Pause mal wieder ein paar Pünktchen für unser Team sammeln. War heute mal seit langer Zeit mit dem HT unterwegs und muss sagen scheeee war´s. Wenn man so Fully verwöhnt ist, so wie ich momentan, ist es ein klasse Gefühl mal wieder mit so nem HT unterwegs zu sein  Hat total viel Spaß gemacht, weils einfach flinker und knackiger zu fahren ist wie so ein gemütliches Sofa 
Morgen soll es ja noch mal so schön werden, dann werden wieder ein paar Punkte gesammelt 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Januar 2012)

Huhu Mädels 

War das mal ein herrliches Wetter??? Ein absolutes Traumwochenende 
So kann es von mir aus bleiben - brauche keinen Schnee mehr!
Bin heute wieder schön unterwegs gewesen, mit meinem kleinen schwarzen Würfelchen und hab die Sonne in vollen Zügen genossen 
Aber dennoch war es ganz schön kalt. Besonders auf längeren Abfahrten hatten aber die Finger ganz schön gelitten  Tja, meine Handschuhe sind für solche frostigen Temperaturen nun wirklich nicht mehr geeignet. Aber dafür hatte ich muckelig warme Füße. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass meine Five Ten Schuhe so wintertauglich sind. Normalerweise sind das die ersten Körperteile, die in der Vergangenheit bei mir zuerst nicht mehr zu spüren waren  Aber damals war ich noch mit Klickies unterwegs. Jetzt mit den Flatpedalen in Kombination mit den Five Ten und deren super dicken Sohle habe ich das Problem nicht mehr . Macht schon was aus - hätte ich ja echt nicht gedacht 

Wünsche euch nen schönen Start in die neue Woche - Wetter soll ja vorerst mal so schön bleiben 

Schöne Grüße - eure Antje


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Januar 2012)

servus Antje-
wenigstens warst du fleißig!!
ich wollte auch- aber hab mich dann für wintersport schauen vor dem tv entschieden. im nachhinein natürlich geärgert dass ich nicht gefahren bin. aber bei den temperaturen hätte ich bestimmt nach 15 minuten schon kalte zehen gehabt- mit clickies und ohne winterschuhe! naja. wetter war hier nur heute traumhaft!! gestern schnee und so zeugs 
endlich funktioniert mein festnetz und internetanschluss! kann endlich statt mobil wieder über den laptop rein- eine wohltat!
wünsche euch allen nen guten wochenstart
vg


----------



## BineMX (16. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, Samstag war´s hier gar ned schön...  da ich aber eh auf Tour durch Media und Expert war (und mir dann den neuen Sony E-Reader gekauft hab) war´s mir egal. Hab ich mich gleich daheim damit beschäftigt 

Gestern hätt ich nicht gedacht daß es aufreisst, sind dann ins Studio... und als wir rauskommen  blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein   mußte aber erst noch essen kochen, dann war´s mir schon zu spät... 

Dafür heut ins Büro geradelt bei bis zu -9,3Grad  hui... ist glaub ich mein pers.Rekord. War aber super, alles trocken, links noch dunkel, rechts schon die Dämmerung mit blauen Himmel 

Schönen Woche euch Mädls! 
Ach ja und heute die 200 vollgemacht und Glückwunsch an Silvermoon, hat gestern auch nen Runden voll gemacht


----------



## murmel04 (16. Januar 2012)

ok ich hab´s gestern auch mal geschafft wenigstens 1,5 std. raus zu kommen in die sonne und es war klasse.

kein muskelkater ist ja immerhin schon was nach fast 10 wochen kein bike glaube nur die sitzhöcker könnten sich ein bisschen bemerkbar machen aber was soll´s muss ja irgendwann mal sein.

so danh hoffe ich mal auf baldige wiederholung am we, vorher wird´s eh nix. 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (16. Januar 2012)

Wetter soll bis mindestens Donnerstag so schön sonnig und trockenkalt bleiben. Vielleicht hat meine liebe Kollegin morgen Nachmittag mit mir ein wenig Nachsicht und lässt mich früher abhauen, dann könnte ich ja noch ne Runde drehen 
Werde mal ganz nett zu ihr sein und ihr nen leckeren Kaffee mit unseren neuen Dienst-Senseo aufbrühen - soll ja keine Bestechung sein, nein, nur ein bißchen Aufmerksamkeit meinerseits (sozusagen Teampflege) 

Übrigens, heute morgen mit meiner lieben Kollegin den ersten Senseo-Kaffee genießen dürfen, dazu Schokohörnchen - hmmmm, lecker 
...so muss Kaffee schmecken   ...nix gegen Tee


----------



## BineMX (17. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!!
Da werd ich mir doch jetzt auch gleich einen Senseo brÃ¼hen... ist mir auch viel lieber als die PlÃ¶rre aus dem 1.000â¬ Automaten bei uns. :kotz:

Bin gestern auch um 14.00 abgedampft und wollte ne schÃ¶ne Runde drehen... hui... war doch saukalt trotz Sonne und blauen Himmel immer noch Minusgrade  hatte die kurze GoreAlpX nicht drÃ¼bergezogen, weils so warm aussah...  war dann schon ganz schÃ¶n kÃ¼hl....   aber 26km sinds dann doch geworden. Hab mir am Brenneroutlet die Sturmhaube von X-bionic gekauft und muÃ sagen  HÃ¤tt ich nicht gedacht, ohne Windstoppermaterial sauwarm, der SchweiÃ wird komplett aufgesaugt. Selbst bei kurzen Pausen und Weiterfahrt kein Problem. Und keinen feuchten Kopf wenn ich im BÃ¼ro bin! Top! Handschuhe hab ich mir auch in Italien gekauft, von Gore mit Windstopper. Mit Geleinlagen und ohne dicke FÃ¼tterung. Sind auch super, bei diesen Temperaturen. Morgen werd ich mich wohl wieder auf den Drahtesel schwingen. 

Dann drÃ¼ck ich dir mal die Daumen, daÃ es klappt morgen!


----------



## murmel04 (17. Januar 2012)

oh man ich beneide euch, bei mir geht da gar nix mit ehr gehen, ausser ich nehme urlaub und das ist es mir dann doch nicht wert die paar tage (30) brauche ich dann doch für länger stücke.

hab das im letzten jahr mal gemacht eine woche am nachmittag frei, tja was soll ich sagen nach 2 tagen war ich dann erkältet also wieder nix, also irgendwie bin ich seit ich mich draussen noch mehr aufhalte mehr krank, also nix mit besseres imunsystem bei mir.

na ja jetzt was positives hab mich gestern in einem kurs im studio angemeldet, damit diese doofen pfunde weg gehen, bin ja mal gespannt wie genau das gehen soll. hört sich einfach an aber mal schaun, also 2x sport die woche ist pflicht, im sommer ja weniger das problem aber zur zeithoffe es klappt.

so viel spass in der sonne und fahrt ne runde für mich mit, macht mal ein paar bilder also motivation und für antidepri

lg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Januar 2012)

Guten morgen die Damen 
Also wir hatten auch Traumwetter am Wochenende  Aber es is schon seeeehr kalt draußen  Deswegen tu ich mich schwer mit dem biken und war eher joggen oder walken weil man da wenigstens keinen Gegenwind hat  Wie macht ihr das mim atmen, hab das gefühl ich krieg da gar keine Luft mehr wenn die Luft so eisig ist und wenn man dann noch flott unterwegs ist 
Momentan liegen hier die Temperaturen noch bei -6,7°, mal sehen ob ich es wage und nachher ne tour drehe und wenn dann nur dick eingepackt  
Momentan hätte ich eher lust auf schwimmen, aber bei dem wetter kann ich das dann doch nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren 
Bine ich weiß gar nicht wie du das morgens immer schaffst bei den temperaturen ins büro zu fahren 
Auch wenns ab Donnerstag regnen soll, hoff ich wenigstens dass es vllt doch schnee wird 

Genießt das Wetter und sammelt ein paar Punnkte


----------



## BineMX (17. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich kann mich morgends fÃ¼rÂ´s BÃ¼ro leichter motivieren als am WE "einfach so" raus ins Kalte. Finde das in der frÃ¼h sehr schÃ¶n und komme relaxt im BÃ¼ro an. Vor allem wenn ich, wie zur Zeit, sehr viel um die Ohren und viel Arbeit habe, dann leg ich mir beim radln schon den Tagesplan zurecht. 
 hilft ungemein gegen StreÃ 

Und die -9 Grad und mehr sind ja Ausnahmen,  und fÃ¼r Strecken bis ca. 1 Stunde kein Problem fÃ¼r mich.  Vorausgesetzt es ist eine "trockene" KÃ¤lte. NaÃ und kalt geht bei mir gar ned... das zieht direkt in die Knochen rein.
Fahr bei solchen Temperaturen sehr moderat. Gestern hatte ich in der Relation zur Geschwindigkeit/Anstrengung hohen Puls. Der KÃ¶rper braucht einfach sehr viel Energie um die Temperatur zu halten. Deshalb heute auch Pause 

Und extrem kÃ¤lteempfindlich bin ich an den Ohren, da muÃ alles dicht sein. Ohne Mundschutz (Buff etc.) geht auch nix. Wie gesagt begeistert bin ich jetzt von: http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p235518_SOMA-STORMCAP-FACE.html

Und auÃerdem hab ich mit jemand vom Studio einen Wettkampf laufen  wir zÃ¤hlen die Tage an denen wir geradlt sind. Letztes Jahr hab ich um 5 Tage verloren  
FÃ¼r Jan/Feb hat er sich 10x vorgenommen... 5 hab ich schon 
dann ist da noch der Winterpokal.... 
und 5â¬ Spritkosten pro Tag weniger...   die ich zigfach wieder in Radlzeugs investiere.... 
oder einfach nur weil ichÂ´s gern mach


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich heut morgen auf der Waage gestanden hab und schon WIEDER ein halbes kilo zugenommen hab  hab ich mich doch aufs Bike geschwungen 
Es darf echt nicht wahr sein, da versuch ich echt konsequent zu sein mach sport ohne ende (für meine verhältnisse ) hab mich über weihnachten zusammen gerissen um nicht zu sündigen und mein Körper hat nix anderes zu tun als fast 2 kg zu zulegen :kotz:
Da ich nun wieder als Single unterwegs bin könnt mir etwas Selbstbewusstsein echt gut tun aber NEIN im gegenteil es wird immer schlimmer  Wie soll ich nun im Sommer die Männer im Bikinis rumkriegen  ?
Aber die Tour heut morgen hat es wieder einigermaßen raus gerissen  Bei anfänglichen -5°  war die Überwindung doch groß und ich hab alles angezogen was ich so im schrank hatte  Zum ersten mal auch für diesen "Winter" die Langfingerhandschuhe angehabt 
Hab extra auch für die "daheim"-gebliebenen ein paar Fotos geschossen damit die Motivation nicht leidet, die aber nicht annähernd so schön aussehen wie es wirklich war  (wie geht das eigentlich nochma mit dem einbetten hab ich immer noch nicht kapiert )
Mein Rennen gegen die Uhr hab ich leider auch verloren um 15 Sek.  wollte unbedingt unter einer Stunde bleiben aber dafür hab ich wohl am anfang zu viel getrödelt, dafür hatte ich wenigstens nen 20er Schnitt 

PS: hab noch einen Wanderschäfer entdeckt am Ortseingang,leider sieht man die nicht mehr allzu häufig


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Januar 2012)

Das Leben kann grausam sein, besonders wenn gleich 2 Kolleginnen früher abhauen wollen und du als die Dritte - mit genau dem gleichen Plan - leider das Nachsehen hast  
Aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag 

@greenhorn: *Thema EINBETTEN*
Du _*klickst*_ auf das gewünschte _*Foto *_in deinem _*Album*_, _*links*_ steht ja dann (wenn dein Foto angezeigt wird) *"Foto Infos"* und darunter *"Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML"* (steht in so nem grau/weißen Balken drin). Da klickst du bitte drauf und es erscheint ein extra Fenster mit diesen_ *ganzen BBCodes und HTML.*_ Ich nehm oft den _*"BBCode mittel"*_. Hat diese Größe hier:



 Du klickst den _*rechts *_stehenden Balken von *"BBCode mittel"* an *(url=http:......)*, dieser _*verfärbt*_ sich dann _*blau*_. Dann hälst du die _*linke Maustaste*_ gedrückt und _*ziehst*_ den blauen Balken in deinen Beitrag und plazierst den dort. Fertig 
*Wichtig:* Du *musst paralell zueinander 2 Fenster *für das IBC Forum *geöffnet* haben. Du _*wanderst* _sozusagen *von dem einem* Fenster (IBC Forum, in dem du dein Fotoalbum geöffnet, Foto ausgewählt, BBCode gewählt hast) mit dem _*BBCode*_ und deiner Maustaste in das IBC Forum *des anderen Fensters*, wo du dann deinen BBCode für das Foto in deinem Beitrag einsetzen kannst. Hast du das gemacht, der BBCode ist im Beitrag, dieser ist fertig, kannst du auf *"Vorschau"* drücken und kannst schauen, ob´s funktioniert hat und wie´s ausschaut. Bist du zufrieden auf *"Antworten"* drücken! 
Eigentlich recht einfach - probiers doch gleich mal aus


----------



## BineMX (17. Januar 2012)

@greenhorn: schöne Pics  
Bei uns wars auch super sonnig, hab mich schon fast geärgert, daß ich mit dem Auto gefahren bin. Da ich aber heute im Studio erstmals das Beintraining dazugenommen habe, war ich dann doch mehr als froh um´s Auto 
Och, das mit der Waage kenn ich....  hab mich heuer noch gar ned gewogen. Geh momentan mehr nach "umfanggefühl"  Da ich momentan doch sehr fleißig bin, kann mich die Waage sicher nur entäuschen... 

Nur nicht von der Waage ins Bockshorn jagen lassen  dann klappts auch mit dem Bikini ... und den Kerlen  

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Januar 2012)

@silvermoon: danke fürs erklären habs mir schon so halb gedacht 
Frage is jetzt nur muss das Bild unbedingt in meinem album sein und muss es für immer in meinem album bleiben damit mans auch im forum sehen kann


----------



## murmel04 (18. Januar 2012)

mädel´s schafft doch die waage ab

ich hab keine und ich gehe jeden tag im geschäft an einer vorbei, steht im damen-wc, keine ahnung warum und war bis jetzt erst 2x drauf in der zeit in der ich hier bin.

waagen machen stress!!!!!!!!!! geht auch ohne, gerade wenn man im studio ist.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. Januar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @silvermoon: danke fürs erklären habs mir schon so halb gedacht
> Frage is jetzt nur muss das Bild unbedingt in meinem album sein


... wenn du das mit diesem BBCode in deinen Beitrag packst und es für alle, auch für nicht angemeldete, User sichtbar sein soll: JA 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> und muss es für immer in meinem album bleiben damit mans auch im forum sehen kann


Ich mach das so, dass ich ab und zu alte Fotos aus dem Album lösche (weil man hat ja nur eine gewisse Kapazität), um dann wieder ein paar neue Bilder hochladen zu können. Die Bilder, die man gelöscht hat, verschwinden dann auch automatisch aus den Beiträgen, in die man sie kopiert hat. Finde ich nicht schlimm 


So, ich konnte heute auch wieder nicht früher von der Arbeit los  Langsam stimmt mich das echt nachdenklich, dass die Leute, die später kommen immer früher gehen wollen  Irgendwas mach ich da wohl grundlegend verkehrt 
Egal, bin ich eben später los. Huuuuuiiiii, was war das ein eisiger Wind  Mir hat´s unterwegs echt die Backen gefroren! So kalt war´s. Naja, war bißel mehr wie ne Stunde unterwegs, absolut ausreichend, um sich ne kalte Nase zu holen. Aber die frische Luft tat gut und erfreulicherweise hatte ich auch meine Winterhandschuhe in den Weiten des Kleiderschrankes gefunden, sodass ich keine kalten Finger bekam -immerhin 
Werde jetzt mal meine Einheit brav im WP eintragen. Wird wohl vorerst die letzte Radeinheit für die nächste Zeit sein, Wetter soll ja wieder schlechter werden  Hätte das jetzt nicht noch halten können, so kurz vorm WE


----------



## murmel04 (19. Januar 2012)

ja sieht leider wieder nach typischen wochenendwetter ausund dabei hätte ich dieses we mal so richtig zeit, ohne termine. 
na die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt vielleicht bleibt es ja wenigstens trocken

also alle mal ein stoßgebet an den wettergott


----------



## sumpfmarie (19. Januar 2012)

ladies, trainingstechnisch empfehle ich euch mal einen blick auf diese HP zu werfen http://www.bodyrock.tv/   als alternative im winter, sicher nicht schlecht um wieder weg zu kommen vom keks modus ;-)


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Januar 2012)

....na na na, wir wollen´s ja nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## murmel04 (20. Januar 2012)

so heut abend geht´s ins studio bin ja mal gespannt was ich da für einen neuen plan bekomme, speziell für die problemzonen und morgen will ich zum lauftreff und das um 10 uhr man das ist für samstag ja mitten in der nacht.

(meine tag beginnt unter der woche um 3uhr) daher ist am 10 uhr am samstag noch nacht.

und ich sehe gerade blaue fetzten am himmel, mal schaun wie lange hatte heute schon gewitter, regen schnee einfach nur:kotz:

lg


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

@greenhorn & silvermoon

es gibt noch eine möglichkeit, die es erlaubt, ein bild für alle groß sichtbar zu machen, ohne es ins fotoalbum hochladen zu müssen!

dazu das bild einfach als attachment zu einem beitrag hinzufügen:
- oben im menü auf die büroklammer klicken, damit sich das "anhänge" fenster öffnet
- bild auswählen
- auf "hochladen" klicken

wenn das hochladen geklappt hat, sollte in dem "anhänge"-fenster unter der überschrift "aktuelle anhänge" ein link zum bild auftauchen. auf diesen link mit der maus einen rechtsklick machen, damit sich das kontextmenü dazu öffnet. in diesem menü nun "link-adresse kopieren" auswählen.

diesen link könnt ihr nun wie ein normales bild im beitrag einbetten:
- im menü oben auf das postkarten-symbol klicken, es öffnet sich das entsprechende java-script fenster
- den eben kopierten link hier einfügen
-auf ok klicken -> es sollte im beitrag nun der link in der umgebung [img ]... [/img ] auftauchen

fertig 

einzige voraussetzung: ihr müsst natürlich vorher die bilder soweit verkleinert haben, dass ihr sie als anhang hochladen könnt.
die bilder bleiben dann an den jeweiligen beitrag geklippt und verschwinden nicht wieder, wenn ihr in eurem fotoalbum aufräumt.

ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das mit einem bild von greenhorn zu machen.
(wenn dir das nicht recht ist, nehm ich es natürlich sofort wieder raus)







schöne bilder übrigens 

bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber ich sag´s doch immer wieder gerne:

*Man lernt nie aus, sondern immer dazu!!!​*
Danke scylla für den Tipp, das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2012)

Ergänzend zu Anhänge:

Im Kontroll-Center links unten, unter VERSCHIEDENES, können  alle verwendeten  ANHÄNGE eingesehen werden.

Das sieht dann (als Beispiel in meinem Account) so aus: 





> Anhangs-Statistik
> Anzahl deiner Anhänge: 26
> Belegter Speicherplatz: 1,04 MB


Jeder Anhang ist einzeln aufgeführt plus Datum und Thread an dem er in einem Beitrag benutzt wurde.
So kann man diese beliebig oft verwenden, ohne sie von der Festplatte des Rechners erneut hoch laden zu müssen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Januar 2012)

So melde mich dann auch mal zurück an der Front 
Gestern ein kleines Hightlight gehabt, hab mir einen neuen Laptop gegönnt Ein Sony Vaio in 13,3 Zoll  
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hat der Preis aber sehr geschmerzt, vor allem weil es mir immer so schwer fällt soviel Geld auszugeben  Als Student ist man solch horrende Summen nicht gewohnt  Bin mal gespannt wie ich mit der Größe des Bildschirms klar komme aber ich denk es ist nur ne Gewohnheitssache...hoffentlich
Mein alter Laptop war jetzt auch schon über 4 jahre alt und hat seine Dienste getan, als Student is das Ding schon über 8 Std täglich im Einsatz  Vor allem da ich alle 2-3 Wochen heim gefahren bin un das Ding immer mitgeschleppt hab 
Leider scheint mich gestern eine kleine Grippe erwischt zu haben wie soviele hier im Forum  Bisher sind "nur" die Nebenhöhlen zu aber ich denk der Rest folgt noch und das bei diesem genialen Wetter heute  Weiß nicht ob ich eine kleine Walkingrunde wagen soll  Weil ansonsten gehts mir noch relativ gut, auf jeden fall leg ich mich nacher mal in die Badewanne 
Wünsch euch eine angenehme Restwoche und hoffe dass ihr die Sonnenstrahlen auch etwas genießen könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (26. Januar 2012)

ja, neue Laptop´s sind immer toll, nur bis die wieder so eingerichtet sind wie man/frau es haben will, geht meist viel zeit rum

allerdings warum hast du dir ein 13,3 zoll gekauft, wenn du so viel mit arbeiten musst?
oder hast du noch einen externen monitor zumindest zuhause an dem du das teil dann anschließt?

also ich hab mir im nov. nachdem mein altes einen festplattencrash hatte, einen 17 zoll geholt und finde die größe toll, und ab wenn ich zuhause im office bin sogar noch einen externen monitor dran

na ja bin halt schon etwas älter, und vielleicht etwas blind

lg und viel spass mit dem neuen teil


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Januar 2012)

Hatte früher den Klassiker 15,6 Zoll und das das Teil war mir einfach zu schwer und klobig, gerade durch das viele mitnehmen un ich musste immer ne extra laptoptasche mitnehmen weil er nicht in meinen rucksack rein gepasst hat 
Die Schrift ist allerdings schon recht klein  ich hoffe dass ich es net bereuen werd 
Wie gesagt der neue wiegt gerade mal 1,7kg und ist super dünn  Wovon ich am meisten begeistert bin ist die Tastaturbeleuchtung weil ich abends beim Fernsehgucken natürlich keine festbeleuchtung anhab  aber oft parallel noch was am Laptop arbeite da ist das natürlich gemütlicher 
Mit dem Einrichten hast du Recht, hab gestern den ganzen Abend dran gesessen un heut morgen auch  Völlig nervig vor allem weil nur dir Hälfte funktioniert! Es gibt keine Backup CDs im Lieferumfang mehr sodass ich mir erst mal noch rohlinge kaufen gehen kann  Und der größte Mist ist dass die Probe-Officeversion nocht nicht mal PowerPoint drauf hat


----------



## murmel04 (26. Januar 2012)

dann schau doch mal ob du dir die schüler/studenten ausgabe von office 2010 aber als pro leisten willst, da ist es mit drauf auch outlook, denn das gibt es bei der normalen schüler ausgabe nämlich nicht und so teuer ist die auch nicht.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Januar 2012)

Melde mich auch mal kurz zu Wort....

Mich hat´s Erkältungsmäßig ganz böse erwischt, liege schon seit Montag richtig flach und es ist keine Besserung in Sicht - irgendwie wirds schlimmer statt besser 
Was mich aber ganz arg frustriert, dass hier seit 2 Tagen ein so schönes Wetter ist mit Sonnenschein und richtig schön trockenkalt - ich könnte 
Muss ich wohl durch!
Kleiner Trost: morgen kommt mein langersehntes Paket aus dem Taunus, mit Gabel usw. Letztendlich wird es doch die RS Revelation, da die Sektor momentan Lieferzeiten bis ca. März hat  nee, so lange wollte ich auch nicht mehr warten, also Plan B und andere Gabel genommen. Mein für den Selbstbau angesetztes Budget hat sich damit doch recht schlagartig minimiert


----------



## BineMX (26. Januar 2012)

Ohje... dann mal gute Besserung denen die´s erwischt hat  Ne fiese Erkältung ist ja echt ned lustig...

Bis auf chronische Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit bin ich noch fit, hab jetzt gestern Blut abgegeben, mal schauen was mein TSH Wert sagt. 

Na dann viel Spaß beim Neuaufbau


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Januar 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> Ohje... dann mal gute Besserung denen die´s erwischt hat  Ne fiese Erkältung ist ja echt ned lustig...




Ja, vielen lieben Dank - ich leide noch ein paar Tage leise vor mich hin und hoffe, dass die fiese Erkältung bald überstanden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (28. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung! 
Bei mir geht trotz gesund sein auch nichts weiter!
Aber zumindest versuche ich seit 2 Tagen, nun wieder auf KH zu verzichten, zumindest ab nachmittags. Ich hoffe somit wieder ein paar kg abzunehmen...
wann ich es aber endlich mals ins Fitnessstudio schaffe, ist die Frage!

Ps: @Bine: seid ihr Ostern /Pfingsten am Lago?


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Januar 2012)

.... bin jetzt noch bis einschl. nächste Woche Mittwoch krankgeschrieben - so fies hat es mich schon lange nicht mehr erwischt  
Meine restlichen Teile für´s Stereo sind gestern endlich mit der Post gekommen  - das ist doch mal was Schönes   Bloß der Umwerfer geht wieder zurück, da hab ich doch den falschen bestellt 
Ansonsten habe ich heute mal die Gelegenheit genutzt und mein Bilderchaos hier in meinem Benutzeralbum sortiert und einzelnen Alben angelegt - so jetzt ist´s aufgeräumter und übersichtlicher 

Wünsche allen gesunden Kalorienkillerinnen ein schönes WE und fahrt´s mal fleißig für mich mit - ich hab ja Zwangspause 
Aber wenn ich wieder gesund bin, dann.....

Schöne Grüße!!!


----------



## BineMX (29. Januar 2012)

Hey Ramona!! Alles klar bei dir?? 
Wenns Wetter paßt sind wir an langen Wochenenden im Sommer immer am Lago *grins* Ostern fahren wir normalerweise zum Motocross. Aber das ist ja alles immer schwer Wetterabhängig. Urlaubstechnisch hab ich noch nichts geplant/gebucht, bei Alex hängt noch kein Plan aus. Allerdings sind bei mir in den Pfingstferien meist die Chef´s im Urlaub. Freiwillig nehm ich eh nicht in den Ferien. Wird sich auf ne Woche im Juni und wieder August rauslaufen, evtl. wollt ich im März auf die Kanaren, Balearen oder so zum Rennradln fliegen... mal gucken..
momentan hab ich aber soviel um die Ohren, da hab ich noch ned groß Muse dafür..

Übrigens hab ich von meinem Studio so "2Wochen umsonst" Tickets bekommen...  falls du Lust hast!


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Januar 2012)

Servus Bine

ja passt scho 
leider kann und muss ich ja immer in den ferien urlaub nehmen. da geht nix anderes bei mir. würde aber ostern zu gern an den lago !
@all mädels: mag denn sonst noch jemand mit???? hätte ne fewo in arco für 20euro/tag/person. war zwar noch nie drin, aber die muss gut sein  müsste man halt rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, nicht dass die dann belegt ist!!

allen einen schönen Wochenstart!! 
vg


----------



## murmel04 (2. Februar 2012)

jetzt bin ich auch DREISTELLIG

waren gestern doch tatsächlich mit der laufgruppe unterwegs - und das bei -8 Grad und wiederlich viel wind

so für samstag fällt es aber aus - einfach zu kalt, sind noch anfänger dabei und da muss man ab und an langsam bzw. gehpäuschen machen und bei den themperaturen ist das nix. war gestern schon grenzwertig!!!

ALSO MÄDELS macht doch bitte endlich den Gefrierschank zu. Die Sonne ist ja toll, aber mindestens 30 Grad zu kalt!!!!

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich steig aus. Macht ja keinen Sinn so


----------



## murmel04 (2. Februar 2012)

na warum aussteigen, wird schon wieder

mühe mich doch auch ab immer nur 2 punkte, hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt, war zumindest anders geplant, tja soviel zur thema planung

also kopf hoch und einfach weitermachen!! verdienen ja kein geld damit, also nur keinen stress.

kneifen zählt nicht!!! 

WEITERMACHEN!!!!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Februar 2012)

doch kneifen zählt schon... wenn man wochenlang zu NICHTS kommt ....


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Februar 2012)

*@ Ramona: *och komm, bleib doch bei uns . Das ist doch nicht schlimm! Wir wollen doch nur beim WP dabei sein, uns gegenseitig motivieren - aufbauen und die Ohren volljammern, wenns uns schlecht geht  Die Spitzenplätze sollen gerne die anderen unter sich ausmachen 
*Wir lassen dich nicht weg!!!
*​Weil ich gerade "...Ohren volljammern..." erwähnt habe, setz ich da mal an:
so, die hartnäckige Erkältung, mit der ich mich jetzt seit 1 1/2 Wochen rumschlage, hat sich zu einer ausgewachsenen Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung gemausert! Super! War zwar heute arbeiten, aber ein Bild des Jammers (wenn ich meinen Kolleginnen glauben schenken darf). Sie wollten mich schon wieder heimschicken, aber ich wollte bleiben und beruhte darauf hartnäckig. Ende vom Lied: das Bild des Jammers (also ich) war dann heute Abend doch noch mal beim Arzt, weil mir die ganzen Nebenhöhlen wie blöd pochen und ich aufgrund dessen noch Zahnschmerzen bekommen habe. Nun muss ich Antibiotika nehmen und bin wieder krankgeschrieben (bis einschl. Mittwoch)  
Das wird wohl in der nächsten Zeit auch nix mehr mit Biken oder sonstigen sportlichen Betätigungen


----------



## BineMX (3. Februar 2012)

@Silvermoon: ohjeh ohjeh.... Nebenhöhlen...   kenn ich auch... ganz schlimm!! Alles schmerzt, der Kopf, Zähne, Zahnfleisch... Der HNO hat mir schon ein paar mal gedroht "durchstoßen" zu müssen.. hab gar ned weiter nachgefragt, hört sich schlimm genug an. Seitdem fang ich bei Schnupfen schon an regelmäßig zu inhalieren (auch in der Arbeit)  Topf kochendes Wasser, Transpulmin rein, Kopf drüber und aaaahh welch Befreiung  schaff es dann meistens, das es nicht so extrem schlimm wird.
Verschleppen und in die Arbeit gehen ist natürlich gar nicht gut *mitdemfingerwackel* aber ich bin da auch ned anders... 
Also dann schon dich jetzt wirklich gut und inhalier fleißig!! Gute Besserung von mir!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. Februar 2012)

@BineMX

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche! Ich hoffe ja auch, dass ich das jetzt mit den ganzen Medikamenten und Inhalieren endlich in den Griff bekomme - so lange und so extrem schlimm hat´s mich wirklich schon ewig nicht mehr erwischt!!!


----------



## BineMX (3. Februar 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## BineMX (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte das früher regelmäßig, 2x jährlich richtig krank, 14 Tage flachgelegen..  dazu schon fast chronische Bronchitis. (seit ich als Lehrling an der Kasse im Autohaus viel im "Zug" gestanden bin)

Meine Ärztin meinte dann irgendwann, das mein Immunsystem nicht ordentlich auf Zack ist und machte eine Eigenbluttherapie  hmm... geglaubt hab ich nicht dran, aber trotzdem gemacht. Und seitdem hab ich es nie wieder soooo schlimm gehabt. (toitoitoi) Wenn ich so alle 2 Jahre merke, daß es wieder etwas schlimmer wird, dann hol ich mir die Spritzen wieder in Popo 
Wobei ich sagen muß, seit ich regelmäßig ins Büro radl, auch bei Kälte, bin ich eh seltener krank. Da erwischt es micht meistens dann, wenn ich länger nicht geradlt bin....

und wenn gar nix mehr hilft: Salzspülungen  da könnt ich :kotz:find ich echt megaschlimm... mein Freund macht die aus Solidarität dann immer mit mir mit


----------



## murmel04 (6. Februar 2012)

na mädel´s wer war von euch so mutig und war am we mit dem bike unterweg´s????

ne ich nicht, ich muss jeden tag drei stunden draußen rum und da hab ich gestern einen kuscheligen tag zuhause gemacht
auch wenn die sonne schon echt einladend war, aber die temperaturen echt nicht.

lg und eine schöne woche


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2012)

Nö, ich nicht - bin ja noch krankgeschrieben (Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung), muss Antibiotika nehmen und die Füße still halten 
Obwohl ich die Tage schon sehr sehnsüchtig nach draussen geschaut habe  Sonnenschein ohne Grenzen, aber saukalt ist´s!!!!
Hoffe, dass ich aber bald wieder ein bißchen Sport machen kann - komm mir so unausgeglichen vor


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Februar 2012)

Bin momentan sehr unschlüssig was Sport angeht  Vor ner Woche hat mich auch ne kleine Erkältung erwischt und seit dem mach ich langsam bzw verzichte sogar teilweise ganz 
Fühl mich eigentlich fit aber meine Nebenhöhlen sondern immer noch etwas zähen schleim ab der sich dann immer im rachen sammelt :kotz: Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das meiner Körpereigenen Abwehr überlassen soll oder doch in die Apotheke stiefeln soll und mir was schleimlösendes holen soll 
Momentan versuch ich es mit viel Teetrinken,Bonbons lutschen und inhalieren  Würde total gerne draußen was machen aber man sagt ja dass die niedrigen Temperaturen nicht gut für die Schleimhäute sein sollen  Mal sehen vllt geh ich heut mittag mal wieder ne Runde walken, die Sonne ist einfach zu verlockend 

@silvermoon: kenne das auch mit dem Unausgeglichen, schlimm wirds dann wenn man noch streitsüchtig dazu wird  ich sag nur hormone . Aber hauptsache schonen, immerhin hast du jetzt Zeit für Dinge die man sonst immer aufschiebt . Wünsch dir gute Besserung 

@chayenne: hey, du hast dich echt aufgerafft super  Du warst hinterner bestimmt froh und es ging dir besser  Wie läufts mit der neuen Wohnung? Schon alles eingeräumt und gut eingelebt? Das wird mir im Sommer auch bevorstehen und mir grauts davor, vor allem weil ich nicht weiß wohin es mich verschlagen wird  Deutschlandweit ist eigentlich alles drin 

Wünsche euch ne erfogreiche und genesende Woche und macht euch warme Gedanken


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @silvermoon: .....  Aber hauptsache schonen, immerhin hast du jetzt Zeit für Dinge die man sonst immer aufschiebt . Wünsch dir gute Besserung




Sieht man das nicht an meinen vielen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen???  Ich hab endlich mal ausgemistet 
Braucht vielleicht eine von euch Ladies noch was???


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Februar 2012)

Brauchen tut man als Ensteiger/Anfänger immer was 
wie wärs mit:
-Bikeshort
-einfache Langfingerhandschuhe
-die gefederte Sattelstütze hätte mir gefallen  aber leider zähl ich nicht zu den leichtgewichten 
-fiveten 
-bequemer Sattel (hab aber keine Lust auf die Rumprobierei )
....

Kleidertechnisch hab ich das Problem, dass die meisten Sachen die hier angeboten werden viel zu klein sind  Brauch da schon mindestens M oder L 
Und andereseits ist da noch das liebe Geld was als Student erher dürftig ist  Könnt schon wieder sagen "warum am Ende vom Geld noch soviel Monat übrig ist"


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Februar 2012)

jep- ich war gestern draußen. ganze 2,5h bergauf gewandert, und dann 1h bergab. bei -10grad gestartet. wer weiß wie kalt es oben war?? 
dafür tut mir heute alles weh, also beine mäßig.  aber was solls... 
es war sehr ruhig aufm berg, nur vereinzelt ein paar Menschen, davon einige mit Schlitten zum Rodeln... Einer kam mir beim bergab gehen entgegen gejoggt... ui ui ui. Und dann natürlich einige mit den Tourenski unterwegs, einer sogar mit dem Snowboard runter gebrettert. 
Bei dem Traum Wetter wie es gestern war- einfach nur schee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2012)

So, ihr Lieben!

Ich bin soweit wieder hergestellt (und auch meine Nebenhöhlen zicken nicht mehr rum) und bereit gaaaaaaannnnnz langsam den WP wieder in Angriff zu nehmen 


Aber, da ich mich ja noch nicht so recht ins Freie wage 

 und Schiss hab mir wieder ne saftige Erkältung einzuheimsen, hab ich beschlossen, meinen Rollentrainer zu aktivieren 

. Platz ist geschaffen, nur noch den  Reifen des Hinterrades gegen den Rollenslick tauschen und dann steht dem Indoor-Biken nichts mehr im Wege 

....
..... und auch sonstige körperliche Betätgungen werde ich wieder angehen können 



 ....auf gehts!
Hab grade gesehn, dass murmel ganz schön aufgerückt ist .... huijuijui


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Februar 2012)

38 Minuten auf der Rolle, ganz locker, nicht sehr spannend oder gar spektakulär, aber mal ein Anfang. Zum Glück steht das Teil in der Nähe des Fernsehers 
Aber im Freien biken macht mehr Spaß - definitiv!


----------



## BineMX (10. Februar 2012)

Hey Silvermoon, super daß du wieder fit bist!!!

jaja... das Rollen/Ergofahren... 
Ich schiel auch schon täglich von der Couch zum Ergobike rüber....  aber momentan bleibt es beim gucken, hab seit einigen Wochen keinen Bock mehr auf radln . Irgendwie braucht wohl auch das liebste Hobby mal ne Pause...  
Hab mir sogar extra kürzlich einen E-Reader gekauft um auf dem Ergo lesen zu können 
Müßte auch langsam loslegen, sonst dauerts zu lange bis ich "radlfit" bin im Frühjahr und das teure Gerät sollte ja auch benutzt werden! 
Momentan bin ich dafür jeden 2. spätestens 3. Tag beim Krafttraining. 
Also Mädls euch ein schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,
habe nun seit 2 Tagen auch wieder eine Schnupfennase 
Gefällt mir nicht!
Werde heute gleich an den Tegernsee fahren und eine Bergtour machen 
Ich freu mich!
Bis später und allen ein schönes Wochenende!
VG Ramona


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2012)

Oh mann ich kann mich zu gar nix aufraffen hab seit 10 Tagen nix mehr gemacht 
So langsam zieht murmel auch davon 
Aber ich hab momentan gar keine Zeit und ich fühl mich auch so schlapp,obwohl ich jede nacht meine 8 Stunden schlafe und die auch gut  Gesundheitsmäßig hab ich immer mal wieder für 2 Tage oder so nen kleinen Rückfall in Form von Kopf- oder Halsschmerzen  Aber ich glaub das lag einfach an den Temperaturen da ich andauernd kalt hatte sei es in der Wohnung (Heizung funktioniert gott sei dank wieder!) oder draußen, oder nasse Füße (nächstes Jahr kauf ich mir Wanderschuhe egal wie unschick und klobig das aussieht )
Heut morgen is anscheinend der Bus einfach ausgefallen, somit standen etwa 20 Leute für ne halbe Std in der Kälte an der Bushaltestelle  Frechheit vor allem wenn man drauf angewiesen ist un es Jahr für Jahr teurer wird. So langsam nimmt das schon Ausmaße der Bahn an 

Aber es gibt auch noch Lichtblicke  Hab mich soeben für einen "Get fit" - Kurs angemeldet, eine Mischung aus Aerobic und Kräftigungsübungen  Da mich das ganze auch etwas kostet werde ich hoffentlich regelmäßig hingehen, einmal die Woche für 3 Monate 
Und dann gehts heut abend noch zur ner Freundin -> Mädelsabend 

Wie ich hier so lese scheint es allen besser zu gehen!?


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie ich hier so lese scheint es allen besser zu gehen!?




Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich bin auch wieder gesund  Bin zwar noch nicht draußen gefahren, sondern bevorzuge z.Zt. noch tapfer das Indoorcycling auf der Rolle (Gott, es gibt spannenderes). Samstag bin ich dann mal wieder nach gefühlten 100 Jahren gelaufen, was richtig gut tat. Aber ein bißchen Muskelkater in den Beinen hatte ich schon   ...wusste gar nicht, dass diese Muskeln überhaupt noch existieren  Gestern gings aber wieder und so war ich tapfer auf meiner Rolle "unterwegs". Mit Kopfhörer (in den Fernseher gestöpselt) und so konnte ich ganz entspannt radeln und fernsehen. Ohne Kopfhörer versteh ich nämlich nix, weil das Bike auf der Rolle so´n Krach macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (16. Februar 2012)

Willkommen gesund zurück , Silvermoon 
Ach greenhorn, das wird bestimmt wieder werden wenn du den GET FIT kurs machst! 
Ich hab ja auch wochenlang nix gemacht 

Also ich könnt mich schon wieder ärgern. Da stellt man einen Thread bei Reisen, Routen... etc. rein, und dann kann man sich am Ende noch was anhören... Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre ich bei LO geblieben .... Schönen Tag Euch allen. 

ach ja - Helau oder Alaaf oder was auch immer... bin froh wenn der Fasching hier vorüber ist


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Februar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ach ja - Helau oder Alaaf oder was auch immer... bin froh wenn der Fasching hier vorüber ist




hihihihi, noch ein Faschingsmuffel  Willkommen im Club  
Bin auch immer froh, wenn´s rum ist und ich mich nur an unserer Kinderfastnacht in der Kita verkleiden muss....


----------



## BineMX (16. Februar 2012)

Bin auch im Club!  Nix am Hut mit Fasching, allerdings berührt er mich meist wenig. Nur Faschingsdienstag nervt es mich daß ich da zwar frei hab, aber ich eigentlich nix groß machen kann. In der Stadt ist zu und Faschingsgaudi, Studio nachm. auch geschlossen. hmm
Da in Norditalien leider Schnee liegt, wirds wohl dieses Jahr auch nix mit der Faschingsflucht


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Februar 2012)

hmm, irgendwie taugts momentan nur für die Rolle. Das Wetter hat von saukalt auf saunass gewechselt und da hab ich irgendwie auch keinen Bock im Moment drauf 
Habe auch festgestell, dass mein Sattel auf dem Reaction (was gerade in der Rolle steckt) für diese starren Rolleneinheiten sich als unbequem erwiesen hat, warum auch immer  Im Freien, beim richtigen Biken, hab ich da keine Probleme. Hat vielleicht jemand noch so nen ollen Sofasattel rumliegen??? Vielleicht wäre das ne Abhilfe 

Schönen Sonntag...........


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2012)

hmmm. also ich musste gestern endlich raus- hier tauts zwar und es war alles schön nass auf den strassen, aber bei dem sonnenschein gestern  hab dann das erste mal meine "nähere" umgebung getestet. im großen und ganzen kenn ich sie ja, zumindest die strassen/wege die aufn berg führen. aber vom wohnort da erstmal hinkommen, war interessant  
ich freu mich schon auf den frühling  nun hab ich ein matschiges bike, und überlege, es später in der badewanne zu waschen... gute idee??


----------



## murmel04 (19. Februar 2012)

hey zusammen,

also im anti-faschingsclub bin ich auch ich mag diese aufgesetzte fröhlichkeit nicht und verkleiden ne danke

dem schnupfennasenclub hab ich mich am mittwoch auch angeschlossen, also seit mittwoch nix mehr gemacht, denke morgen werd ich mal wieder im studio vorbeischaun

hatte eigentlich gehofft heute mal eine kleine runde auf dem rad zu drehen, aber ne dauerregen, war heute nacht so heftig, dass ich davon sogar aufgewacht bin, ne also auf die dusche kann ich verzichten.

na vielleicht am dienstag, da ist ja nur halber arbeitstag und das wetter soll zumindest trocken sein.

so nun viel spass euch noch mit dem rest-we und auf besseres wetter!!


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2012)

Das war gestern:


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Februar 2012)

@murmel: Gute Besserung!!! Bin froh, dass ich das endlich hinter mir habe 

@chayenne: Dir gebürt mein voller Neid, wenn ich diese herrlichen Bilder sehe! Das ist ja einen wahnsinns schöne Gegend in der du wohnst  Gratuliere!!!

Ach ja, Faschingsdienstag haben wir auch nen halben Tag frei! Hoffe, dass das Wetter wenigstens auch mal mitspielt und ich was von dem freien Mittag habe....


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2012)

danke  ist hier echt toll... also was 15km unterschied schon ausmachen. vorher musste ich erst noch 15-20 km fahren, um diese bilder machen zu können. und nun, gleich ums eck  
allerdings waren die ersten hm nicht gerade einfach. obwohl es draußen nicht kalt war, laut tacho zw. 4-10 grad, bin ich kaum bergauf gekommen. und das schlimme ist, diese leichten anstiege, die kaum sichtbar sind, die mag ich ja überhaupt nicht. man meint man hat nen platten, oder klebt irgendwie am boden fest, weil man nicht weiter kommt


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Februar 2012)

hihihi, ja, das Gefühl kenne ich nur zu gut! Man denkt, man fährt und fährt und strampelt und kommt so gefühlsmäßig garnicht von der Stelle. Dann lieber mal so richtig steil und gut ist  Das finde ich nicht soooo schlimm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. Februar 2012)

Bin heute Mittag mal wieder gelaufen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt so gar keine Lust hatte nach ner Schlammschlacht (worauf es wohl bei den Verhältnissen und Bedingungen sicherlich hinausgelaufen wäre) mein Bike nach der Tour zu reinigen. Laufschuhe sauber zu machen geht da doch definitiv schneller 
Der Himmel riss sogar auf und die Sonne zeigte sich. Super!!! Das hielt aber nicht lange an! Kurze Zeit später geriet ich auf halber Strecke in einen heftigen Graupelschauer, der dann in Schnee überging  Der Graupel tat richtig im Gesicht weh, hatte auch keine Brille auf. Bin aber tapfer meine Runde fertig gelaufen und zuhause gab´s erst mal ne heiße Dusche 
Und was glaubt ihr hat sich wettertechnisch danach getan??? Der Himmel riss wieder auf und die Sonne strahlte als sei nix gewesen  verrücktes Wetter....


----------



## murmel04 (21. Februar 2012)

na da hatte ich heute endlich mal etwas zeit und dann als erstes war die sonne weg

und dann sahen wir bike und ich nach 5 min so aus


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Februar 2012)

@murmel

 ...und genau deswegen gehe ich zur Zeit Laufen!
Laufschuhe sind definitiv schneller sauber gemacht als ein komplett eingesautes Bike 

PS: Du hast aber echt fleißig Punkte gesammelt! Klasse!


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2012)

super- alle fleißig  Top 

Ich war eben auch eine gute Stunde draußen, bei gerade mal 3 Grad plus.. War dann doch etwas frisch. Hatte nur meine dünnen Zehenüberzieher drüber, und die Zehen waren natürlich nach 15 Minuten eiskalt. Blöderweise sind auch meine Finger heute nicht warm geblieben, sodass ich ne ganze Std. mit Eisfingern und Zehen fuhr  . Noch dazu mache ich seit fast 4 Wochen nun schon abends den Verzicht auf KH, und esse auch nichts wirklich ungesundes und gaaaanz selten was süsses, und nichts kommt bei raus. Hab das Gefühl ich kann essen was ich will, aber abnehmen tu ich nix...  weiß gar nicht wie ich das bis Anfang Juni zum MTB Marathon am Tegernsee schaffen soll?? Also so komm ich keinen Berg rauf...


----------



## murmel04 (21. Februar 2012)

ahh, das mit dem berg kenne ich

mein gott sind die hügelchen über den jahreswechsel igendwie höher geworden.

also irgendwie ist meine kondi nicht über den jahreswechsel gekommen

wo soll das nur enden

na jetzt hätte ich bitte erstmal ein paar trockene wochen, damit diese pampe verschwindet

@ silvermoon, laufen ist morgen dran, na dank gartenschlauch ging es sogar relativ schnell, ok war ne katzenwäsche aber besser als nix


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Februar 2012)

So melde mich dann auch mal aus dem WInterschlaf zurück...warum is das so grell da draußen ? 
War am Samstag seit knapp 2 Wochen mal wieder "radeln" un ich war echt geschockt, was 2 wochen ohne Sport anrichten können  Als ich am Montag nur schnell mal mit dem Rad ins Dorf wollte konnte ich keine Sekunde!! auf dem Sattel sitzen  Ich weiß net obs druckschmerz oder Muskelkater war,mein gott man wird alt 
Dienstag noch ne große Tour gemacht,leider war ich etwas zu dünn angezogen (man lässt sich aber auch von der sonne täuschen *grummel* ) un heute nochmal die große Einkaufsrunde zu fuß mit rucksack gemacht un ich hab sogar den 10kg Wasserkasten heim geschleppt! Wollte es heut etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, weil ich morgen früh mit nem Kumpel zum Speedminton verabredet bin  Hoffe dass es klappt, für die dies noch net kennen :[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AwcmCOLgz0"]SpeedmintonÂ® - anywhere, anytime!      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Wir spielens allerdings in der Tennishalle, aber im Sommer kann mans gut auf Plätzen spielen wie zB abends auf schulhöfen 

Heute fängt ja Fastenzeit an  Un was habt ihr euch so vorgenommen?
Ich werde mal wieder auf schokolade und ko verzichten und vermehrt sport treiben, weil ich momentan auch relativ viel zeit hab.
Schade dass das Wetter ab morgen schon wieder schlechter wird, aber ich muss sagen die letzten Tage haben bei mir echt die Frühlingsgefühle geweckt  Das Vogelzwitschern, die sonne...ich bin voller Energie und Tatendrang 

Was ist eigentlich euer Endziel für den WP? Hab mal so die 150 Pkte für mich angestrebt, was machbar ist und vllt wird es ja sogar mehr wenn nix "dazwischen kommt"


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Februar 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich euer Endziel für den WP? Hab mal so die 150 Pkte für mich angestrebt, was machbar ist und vllt wird es ja sogar mehr wenn nix "dazwischen kommt"




Eigentlich nix konkretes, was die Punktzahl betrifft. Hauptsache regelmäßig sportlich aktiv zu sein, was teilweise krankheitsbedingt oder mangels Zeit nicht immer machbar war, und einfach Spaß haben, dabei sein zu dürfen, sich gegenseitig Mut zu machen und zu motivieren war eigentlich bei der ganzen Sache mein Ziel 
Momentan läufts bei mir ganz gut, gehe abwechselnd Laufen an der frischen Luft (und bei Sonnenschein einfach was Feines) und das Biken beschränke ich zur Zeit auf meinen Rollentrainer (pure Faulheit einfach, weil ich keine Lust habe nach ner Tour das Bike zu waschen ).
Aber ich sehne mich schon nach ausgedehnten Touren bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen und mit dem neuen Stereo  Das konnte ich heute beim Händler abholen, Steuersatz und Kurbelinnenlager (in türkis) sind drinne und die mittelharte Feder in der Gabel wurde gegen eine extrasofte ausgetauscht. Werde ich mich jetzt mal die Tage dranmachen und die restlichen Teile noch verbauen, dann ist´s fertig


----------



## murmel04 (23. Februar 2012)

na dann hallo greenhornbiker schön das du wieder erwacht bist

wettermäßig sollte es jetzt doch mal aufwärst gehen obwohl von den temperaturen waren wir im letzten jahr auch nicht anderes, nur ich glaube es war insgesamt trockener, mensch das wäre mal was so ein zwei wochen ohne nass von oben

bei mir ist heute ruhetag, irgendwie tun mir heute die knochen etwas weh, anch drei tagen sport fühlt sich heute irgendwie nach rollstuhl an

so euch nun einen schönen tag und ich wünsch mir noch zusätzlich einen neuen job

lg


----------



## BineMX (24. Februar 2012)

uih uih... bin ja nun den 2. Tag mit dem Rad ins Büro... und ich kann definitiv sagen, daß ich die Frage warum ich denn so einen roten Kopf hab nicht mehr hören kann  antworte nur noch mit: Gegenwind... hoffe ich 
Geschwindigkeit geht so, aber schnaufen muß ich wie ein Ochs  und dann Mittag knapp 18Grad, boah war mir zu heiß in den Klamotten.
Inndamm schneefrei aber batzig...  Silvermoon, ich bin da voll auf deiner Linie!! Wenn ich mein Radl so anschau des würd ich "freiwillig" ned wollen, aber für´n Arbeitsweg bleibt mir meist nix andres übrig.  Schnell mit der Gießkanne den allergröbsten Dreck weggespült, daß mus reichen. Kann ja nicht täglich länger putzen als fahren 

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende, wir starten jetzt nach Italien. Dort ist endlich schneefrei und mildes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (24. Februar 2012)

ui- draußen hat es + 16 Grad!!! Mädls, ich mach mich gleich mal auf ne Runde... wollte zwar ins Fitness, aber bei dem Wetter muss ich raus!!!
vg


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Februar 2012)

puuuh.. bei angenehmen 14 Grad gestartet, und im Mühltal waren es dann nur noch 3 Grad... Da hab ich aber schnell noch was angezogen - voller Frühlingsgefühle bin ich mit kurzem Trikot, dünnen Ärmlingen, Windweste und 3/4 Hose gestartet. Gut dass ich noch was zum Anziehen mitgenommen hatte  wie praktisch in dem Fall dann noch Beinlinge sind!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Februar 2012)

Da ich gestern mit Auto waschen und Stereo zusammenbauen beschäftigt war, werde ich nachher mal meine Laufschuhe anziehen und ne Runde laufen. Irgendwie dachte ich, dass das Wetter heute doch schöner werden sollte. Aber die Sonne lässt sich nicht blicken  naja.....


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Februar 2012)

...weiß nicht wie ich es immer schaffe! Letzten Sonntag war es der Schnee- und Graupelschauer, der mich auf halben Wege überraschte, heute war es ein (milder) Regenschauer! Und als ich zu Hause war und im Bad das Radio anmachte, faselte der von blauem Himmel und sonnigen Abschnitten  
Haaaalloooooooo??? Wo bitte schön war das denn??? häääää?????

Naja, für 3 Punkte hats gereicht 

...und das sind momentan meine ständigen WP-Begleiter:

meine Laufschuhe und mein Rollentrainer mit dem kleinen Würfelchen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Februar 2012)

ich glaub die sonne war bei uns 
Da soll man noch auf den wetterbericht hören ... den ganzen tag regen gemeldet und selbst das radar hat welchen angezeigt aber hier hat die sonne geschienen  obwohls im nachbarort bestimmt geregnet hat so dunkel wie die wolken paar km weiter waren 
Aber gräm dich nicht, mir hats eh nix gebracht weil ich meinen Sport für heute abend drinnen geplant hab, dank des wetterberichts Endlich gehts heut zum Speedminton  nachdem Donnerstag leider ausfallen musste! Mal sehen wie fit mein Mitbewohner ist, aber ich befürchte dass ich mal wieder das nachtreffen haben werde und dann wirds echt peinlich weil ich deutlich mehr sport mach  Aber wie das ja so ist sind die männer meistens besser 
Gestern war ich noch auf ner kleinen Trailtour und es war echt grausam  Es war so schlammig dass der Umwerfer total zu und sich alles so gestaut hat dass sich das rad gar nimmer gedreht hat  War so richtig torfig-lehmiger boden sodass ich alle paar meter alles raus pulen konnte und schieben musst! Das wär mir "zu hause" bei unserem Sandboden nicht passiert 

Hoffe ihr hattet (bis auf das wetter...) ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

darf ich hier auch noch mitschreiben, wenn ich nicht von Anfang an beim WP dabei war? Darf ich noch mitmachen? 

Auch wenn es ein bisschen unfair ist, weil bei mir bestimmt besseres Wetter ist  

Auf jeden Fall fand ich eure Unterhaltung interessant und ihr hört euch alle sehr nett an 

Zur Frage zwecks Fastenzeit - Schokolade hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen. Habe ganze 3 Tage ausgehalten 

Liebe Grüße aus Mallorca, Roxy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Roxy
du darfst gerne mitschreiben.
Aber mitmachen kannst du so weit ich weiß, nicht mehr in unserem Team beim WP. Vor allem endet der nun auch bald! Aber vielleicht ja nächsten Winter?
Schöne Grüße in die Sonne


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Roxy,

leider kannst du jetzt nicht mehr mit einsteigen, sorry 
Der WP (und somit die ganzen Teilnehmergruppen) besteht schon seit Anfang November 2011 und geht jetzt so langsam in die letzten Züge (Ende ist der 25. März 2012). 
Aber vielleicht kannst du dich beim nächsten Winterpokal irgendwo miteinbringen. Dann suchen und finden sich sicherlich wieder neue Mädelsgruppen bzw. die alten Teams bleiben oft auch bestehen und bestreiten den WP wieder gemeinsam - oder Mädels???? Wir machen doch 2012/2013 doch bestimmt wieder ne Kampfansage gegen die Kalorien 
Wettertechnisch beneiden wir dich hier bestimmt, ohne Einschränkung, über alles. Aber ich bin guter Dinge... auch hier wird es* irgendwann* mal wärmer! Die Frage ist nur *WANN???*

Schöne Grüße aus good old germany 


Ei, die chayenne war schneller wie ich - kämpfe momentan noch so nicht ausdiskutierte Dispute mit meinem dämlichen Zicken-PC aus!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Dann suchen und finden sich sicherlich wieder neue Mädelsgruppen bzw. die alten Teams bleiben oft auch bestehen und bestreiten den WP wieder gemeinsam - oder Mädels???? Wir machen doch 2012/2013 doch bestimmt wieder ne Kampfansage gegen die Kalorien



also ich bin, auch wenn ich absolut die letzte bin , im nächsten winter wieder mit dabei. sag ich jetzt mal so! und gerne im selben team natürlich! aber dann mit hoffentlich mehr Elan, und ohne einem Umzugsstress, und vielleicht auch mit nem 2.Bike für die Rolle! Ich würde es mir sehr wünschen! Aber noch ist ja Zeit  Nur: dann muss der Kampf gegen die Kalorien mehr werden!!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Hey, ja super, dann versuch ich nächstes Mal früher dran zu sein  

Wo kann man denn die Resultate einsehen? 

Ich drücke euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen. Und wenn jemand vorbei kommen möchte - hier gibt es hammer Trails zum Punkte sammeln ohne Rolle  und mit mehr Sonne 

Viel Erfolg euch noch allen!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn die Resultate einsehen?
> 
> Ich drücke euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen. Und wenn jemand vorbei kommen möchte - hier gibt es hammer Trails zum Punkte sammeln ohne Rolle  und mit mehr Sonne



schau mal ganz oben auf der Seite unter Winterpokal.

Ja ohne Urlaub helfen die ganzen schönen Trails nix!! Ich bin leider immer an die Schließzeiten meiner Arbeit gebunden, und kann unterm Jahr so gut wie keinen Urlaub nehmen


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

@ Ramona: Auch für einen WE-Trip reicht es nicht? 

Ich schicke mentale Blitze an deinen Chef  Vielleicht ist ja doch Urlaub drinnen  

Ansonsten - Ohren steif halten und Rolle fahren, dabei Serien gucken


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2012)

Also ich muss sagen ich fands echt super und motivierender als ich dachte  Was vor allem hilft, ist zu wissen, dass es anderen auch nicht besser geht als einem selbst  Bin auf jeden fall im herbst wieder dabei !
Momentan hab ich wieder en schub an motivation mal sehen wie lange der halt 
Gewichtsmäßig würd ich sagen dass ich im herbst noch 1-2kg verloren hab und das jetzt über den winter halbwegs gehalten hab, auch wenns immer mal wieder schwankt +/- 1kg  Was eigentlich nicht schlecht ist wenn man an die ganzen weihnachtsplätzchen und festessen denkt 
Andere leute setzen winterspeck an und wir halten die sommerform ist doch top  

Geh mal davon aus dass es bei euch auch nicht anders verlaufen ist oder?

 Da ja jetzt eh der Frühling vor der Tür steht gehts jetzt mit frischem Wind auf an die sommerkondition und an die Bikinifigur 

PS: Ich wäre dafür dass man den Thread nach ende des WP vllt trotzdem weiter führt?


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Hi greenhorn, 

ja, da hast du recht, biken hilft enorm beim Fitbleiben  Und so ein Thread bestimmt auch beim Motivieren. 

Aber bei mir ist es komischerweise immer so, dass ich im während der Saison 3 kg zunehme (also Feb - Nov) und die dann aber auch schwer wieder verliere... Gut, ich fahre dann auch 4 - 7 Mal die Woche je 2 - 4 Stunden, aber trotzdem ärgert mich das immer... Hat jemand schon einmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Dass ihr durch eine Trainigsumfangsteigerung zugelegt habt?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2012)

Ja klar das ist der Muskelzuwachs, weil muskeln mehr als fett wiegen 
Meistens merkt man das aber nur auf der waage, aber an den kleidern eher weniger, weil die muskeln das fett eher ersetzen so ist es zumindest bei mir!
Ich sehe "schlanker" aus obwohl ich mein gewicht gehalten hab oder vllt sogar zugenommen habe, allerdings geht das auch nur bis zu einem gewissen grad


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

und genau deswegen wiege ich mich nicht mehr! 
früher, als ich noch wesentlich aktiver im Fitnessstudio war, da hab ich mich jedesmal gewogen, aber was soll dass? Ich merke doch ob die Hosen enger oder weiter werden? 
apropos Hosen: hab eben Fotos vom Treppenfahren aus dem Jahr 2008 gefunden und hoch geladen... Man man man war ich da noch schlank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe, du hast recht  Auch wenn bei mir die Hosen trotzdem zwacken... Na ja, werde es überleben. Muss halt mehr Luft auf den Dämpfer 

Wie oft fährst du greenhorn?

@ ramona - FOTOS zeigen


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> @ ramona - FOTOS zeigen



sind im Thread "Ladies mit ihrem Bike im Einsatz"


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2012)

Halte mich nicht so sehr ans biken sondern gestalte das immer wie grad das wetter ist un worauf ich lust habe ...schwimmen,nordic walking,speedminton,aerobic,joggen,krafttraining...allerdings versuch ich mich dran zu halten dass die muskelgruppen abwechselnd beantsprucht werden zB kein joggen nach nem tag biken sondern dann eher krafttraining für die arme 
Mein Plan ist eigentlich 5mal die woche 1-2 std. aber meistens ist es dann doch nur 4mal 
Mache keine touren länger als 2 std weil mir das allein einfach zu langweilig ist und bisher konnte sich leider niemand finden der sich mit mir quält


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

@ greenhorn - echt, NIEMAND? Das ist ja gemein! Normalerweise findet man doch zumindest ein paar männliche Spezies, die mitkommen...! 
Kannst ja auch mal nach Mallorca zum Biken kommen. Wird echt unterschätzt das Revier hier! Und wir haben auch viele Alleinreisende


----------



## murmel04 (28. Februar 2012)

na mädel´s ist der frühling bei euch schon angekommen???

also ich warte noch drauf, na mal schaun ob er es bis zum wochenende hierher schafft

vielleicht schaffe ich es dann auch wieder mal auf´s bike, oh man ich will jetzt endlich mal wieder eine tour ohne matsch usw. weiter fahen, auch wenn die wie immer alleine stattfinden wird.
da kann ich greenhornbiker verstehen, alleine unterwegs sein nervt auf dauer

sind hier zwar schon ein paar die ich kenne, aber bis du die mal unter einen hut bekommst... und dann sind die leistungstechnisch viel weiter und irgendwie lassen die das auch immer wieder raushängen, ob ihnen das bewusst ist - keine ahnung, macht aber auf dauer auch keinen spass.

so nun schön beten für´s frühlingswetter am we.

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (1. März 2012)

Huhu  Mädels, bin auch wieder online!!! Hatte meinen Zicken-Pc mal ein paarTage weg und nun geht (hoffentlich) alles wieder!

Ist ja ganz schön viel geschrieben worden  ...wenn man mal ein paar Tage "weg" ist ....

Also, Wetter ist ja heute super gewesen, aber leider hatte ich keine Zeit zum Biken, sondern saß nur im Auto (mit ersten Mal geöffneten Glasschiebedach *grins*). Und auch die letzten Tage konnte ich nicht wirklich punkten 
Hoffe, das am WE wenigstens mal Zeit ist und ich endlich mal wieder richtig MTbiken kann. Langsam wirds auf der Rolle langweilig *gähn*  
Ich finde auch, dass wir unseren Thread hier weiterführen sollten. Wäre ja schade, nur weil der WP vorbei ist, wenns den nicht mehr geben würde. Wir hatten immer so schöne Beiträge 

...und tröstet euch Mädels: auch ich kurve alleine mit dem Bike durch die Gegend


----------



## murmel04 (1. März 2012)

wie schönes wetter also bei uns war es wie im november - bewölkt und teils auch nebelig

ok vielleicht etwas heller als im november, aber sonst ehr zum :kotz:


----------



## Silvermoon (1. März 2012)

jaaaa, hier im Odenwald (im Süden Hessens) hatten wir heute Mittag frühlingshafte Temperaturen (16° in Michelstadt) und Sonnenschein ohne Ende 
Kann mich aber dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich am Sonntag Laufen war und mal der Abwechslung halber nicht in einen Schnee- und Graupelschauer, sonder in einen Regenschauer geriet. Da war das schöne Wetter, laut greenhorn, in Stuttgart! ....und nicht bei uns 

Ich fands schön..... ich meine das Frühlingshäppchen heute Mittag  So könnte es weitergehen und stetig aufwärts 

Viele Frühlingsgrüße - Antje


----------



## chayenne06 (2. März 2012)

also bei uns war gestern bestes bike wetter, bis zu 17 grad  und ich hatte spätdienst und musste bis 17 uhr arbeiten 
aber heute nur bis 15 uhr, danach geht bestimmt noch ne kleine runde. 
hier genieße ich gerade meinen super tollen ausblick auf die berge/inntal/kaisergebirge. einfach toll 
leider ist morgen auch arbeiten angesagt- wir haben tag der offenen tür... und das von 10 - mind. 15 uhr  ärgert mich sehr, denn sonntag ist das wetter überhaupt nicht schön!!! 
also allen ein happy weekend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (2. März 2012)

Wünsche euch allen super Frühlingswetter am Wochenende und viel viel Spaß bei was auch immer!!! 
Heute Nachmittag ist es hier wieder sehr warm (morgends waren es aber noch -Grade), und wie Ramona schon geschrieben hat, soll es ja bis morgen halten. Nächste Woche leider wieder kälter und Schneeregen.. 

Wir sind quasi schon wieder on the Road nach Italien


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. März 2012)

Ich hatte leider noch gar nix von em zauberhaften Frühlingswetter 
Bin momentan nur noch genervt weil mal wieder alles auf einmal kommt 
Am liebsten den ganzen Tag im Bett liegen...
Bei uns dürften es auch 16°C gewesen sein wovon ich leider nicht all zu viel mitbekommen hab,immerhin hab ich mich ne std mit nem buch auf den Balkon gesetzt um zu lesen 
Gestern hätte meine erste get fit stunde sein sollen und was passiert...die trainerin hat den termin verpeilt und uns versetzt  Umsonst hingefahren und noch den schönen nachmittag verschenkt 

Noch zu was anderem...was haltet ihr von "Blinddates"? Habe zufällig einen netten Herrn hier im Forum kennen gelernt, der morgen mit mir ne Tour machen möchte und unterwegs noch bei Ritter Sport in Waldenbuch vorbeischauen möchte  Leider gibt sein Profil gar nichts her (schlimm das mit dem stalken ) ich weiß nur seinen vollen Namen, wie alt er ist, wo er wohnt und was er arbeitet 
Was haltet ihr davon als Frauen und was würdet ihr in meinem Fall tun (man bedenke ich bin Single )?

Wünsche euch ein frühlingshaftes Wochenende


----------



## chayenne06 (2. März 2012)

hmmm. also meine feierabendrunde ist auch ins wasser gefallen. mein iphone hat gestreikt, und das musste ich erst "reparieren", denn ohne handy fahr ich nicht los.. und dann wars schon so spät  
blinddate? wie aufregend  ist immer schwierig  zu sagen. weil nett schreiben und sich gut verstehen ist das eine, sich dann zu sehen und hören das andere. deswegen vielleicht erstmal telefonieren? oder lass dir doch ein bild von ihm zukommen? dann weiß man wenigstens mit wem man es zu tun hat. aber dann wäre es ja kein blinddate mehr  weil wenn es nicht so passt, morgen, zur tour, und das merkt man ja in der regel in den ersten paar sekunden, dann musst was weiß ich wie lange mit ihm noch fahren und die zeit verbringen ...


----------



## murmel04 (2. März 2012)

keine runde - wieder dieses tolle novemberwetter

und fürs we sieht es ja nicht wirklich besser hier aus. 

ich werd  depressiv


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. März 2012)

@chayenne: ja Foto fänd ich super, aber ich kann ja schlecht sagen ich will zuerst ein Bild von dir sehen und wenn du hässlich bist fahre ich nicht mit dir


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ....Noch zu was anderem...was haltet ihr von "Blinddates"? Habe zufällig einen netten Herrn hier im Forum kennen gelernt, der morgen mit mir ne Tour machen möchte und unterwegs noch bei Ritter Sport in Waldenbuch vorbeischauen möchte  Leider gibt sein Profil gar nichts her (schlimm das mit dem stalken ) ich weiß nur seinen vollen Namen, wie alt er ist, wo er wohnt und was er arbeitet
> Was haltet ihr davon als Frauen und was würdet ihr in meinem Fall tun (man bedenke ich bin Single )?...



Kurz einmisch, weil Erfahrung 

Während meiner Zwischenzeit, zwischen Exmann und jetzigem Schatzi , hab ich mich oft auf Blinddates eingelassen und ich hab tolle Leute kennengelernt, vor allem haben mich Fotos nicht interessiert, der Mensch ist wichtig! Und der Vorteil sich beim Biken zu treffen ist doch, dass man sich wunderbar unterhalten kann bei einem gemeinsamen Hobby und testen kann, macht das Spaß zusammen. Und Spaß haben ist bei mir immer im Vordergrund gestanden und nicht "ich suche einen Partner", so geht man das doch viel lockerer an.....*Freu dich,trau dich*

Viel Spaß Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. März 2012)

@greenhorn:

Hmmmm, also, ich würde ihn einfach mal um ein Foto bitten, warum nicht, und mal nach seiner Nummer fragen. Kannst ja schreiben, dass es schon schön wäre persönlich, ok, zumindest telefonisch, die gemeinsame Biketour zu besprechen und das Foto erklärst du damit, dass du ihn ja auch erkennen musst, wenn ihr euch zum Biken verabredet. Könnte ja passieren, dass du vielleicht den Falschen anquatschst und das wäre doch peinlich 
Also, wenn´s ne aufrichtige Haut ist, macht er das sicherlich....


So, ich hab mir vorhin schon mal mein passendes Frühlings-/Sommerbikeoutfit passend zum neuen Stereo bestellt 
Die Hose in schwarz/blau 
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/31_138_144_417/products_id/2611
und dieses Trikot in türkis 
http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/31_138_144_419/products_id/8505


Das musste jetzt mal sein, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 

...obwohl das Pink ist ja auch schöööööön 

Och, Mist, die Links funktionieren nicht!  ....aaaahhhhh, jetzt doch! Hab die Technik überlistet


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. März 2012)

So auf zum Blinddate 
Bin doch schon ziemlich aufgeregt  Hoff dass ich heil wieder zu hause wieder ankomm...also sollte ich mich nicht in etwa 3 std zurückmelden 
Danach kommt der statusbericht


----------



## Silvermoon (3. März 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danach kommt der statusbericht




...wir bitten darum  Viel Spaß


----------



## chayenne06 (3. März 2012)

und?? mach mir ja schon sorgen - 16 Uhr ist lange durch!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. März 2012)

Japp bin wieder da und zwar genau um 16:00  Wobei wir die hälfte der Zeit davon verquatscht haben 
War nur noch duschen und mir was zu essen machen, aber lieb dass jemand um mich sorgt 
aaaaalso...

ein ganz netter, lieber und höflicher (wobei die männer das alles ja gar net gerne hören ) aber kurz gesagt nicht mein Typ  
Werde aber öfters am we mal mit ihm ne tour machen, weil es macht einfach mehr spaß wenn man jmd zum quatschen und teilen hat (von dem schönnen wetter zB ) und vor allem zum motivieren und dass man sich auch mal weitere strecken traut 

Aber ich kann nur allen singles empfehlen sowas auch mal zu probieren,vllt ist ja iwann der richtige dabei und falls nicht hat man jmd neues,interessanten kennen gelernt


----------



## Silvermoon (3. März 2012)

Na, dann hat´s doch irgendwie doch irgendwas gebracht: du hast nen netten Mitfahrer für gemeinsame Touren gefunden - das ist doch schön
Hmmm, stimmt, alleine fahren ist schon ganz schön doof! Wenn man zwischendrin schon anfängt Selbstgespräche zu führen, zu singen und zu pfeifen ist das, glaube ich, schon ein recht bedenklicher Zustand - ich spreche aus Erfahrung  
Hatte zwar mal lange einen Mitfahrer (ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir sogar), aber der sprach dann nur über G1, G2 und sonstige Trainingseinheiten, Laktattests, Ernährung usw.  Irgendwann konnte ich dieses "Gelabber"  nicht mehr ertragen (dachte nur immer: ja, danke, mir gehts auch gut!) und bin dann wieder *gerne* bevorzugt alleine gefahren .


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. März 2012)

Ja ich denk auf Dauer ist es einfach der Unterschied zw Frau/Mann der die Gesprächsthemen schwierig macht 
Deswegen werden wir wahrscheinlich nur Samstags oder Sonntags ne Runde zusammen drehen, da hat man noch genug Zeit für sich  Außerdem freut man sich dann noch eher mal wieder mit jmd zusammen zu fahren


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2012)

greenhorn-biker und weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg bei deinen (zukünftigen ) (Blind)Dates


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (3. März 2012)

Hey Greeenhorn - hört sich ja gut an! Mann mann, da haben wir ja glück, dass du am Stück zurückgekommen bist  Wie hätten wir denn sonst die Polizei alarmiert?  
"Unbekanntes Mädchen in unbekanntem Gelände mit einem uns und ihr unbekannten Mann verschollen" - BITTE suchen  

Ne scherz. Ist schon gut, dass du das gemacht hast  Aber warum sollte der Gesprächsstoff ausgehen? Wenn deine Theorie stimmen würde, dann würden doch nur homosexuelle Pärchen entstehen, wenn Männer und Frauen nicht miteinander reden könnten  

@ Silvermoon - schick!!


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2012)

Bin heute Nachmittag mit meinem Stereo fertig geworden 
Bilder könnt ihr euch im Aufbauthread anschauen 
Werde mir nachher mal was Süßes reinziehen ! 
Das Teil hat mich heute echt Nerven gekostet (Schaltung - wie so oft - und die Kette) 
Aber es ist *endlich *fertig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Bin heute Nachmittag mit meinem Stereo fertig geworden



Gratuliere! sieht echt super aus! Gefällt mir sehr! Bin ja auch ein Cube Fan 

so... heute mal wieder Fitness gemacht.. aber der Blick in den Spiegel ist da wirklich erschreckend... nach Wochen ohne KH am Abend, und der große Verzicht auf Süßes und Ungesundes, aber es geht nix voran  es ist echt zum Heulen... In zwei Monaten ist Hochzeit meiner längsten Freundin, da wollte ich eigentlich weniger wiegen... 

Habt ihr eigentlich mal Lust sich zu treffen? das wäre doch was!


----------



## murmel04 (6. März 2012)

treffen, na klar gerne, wann und wo

so werde dann mal mein bike einpacken und ne kleine runde drehen, hier ist endlich mal SONNE!!!

auch wenn ich eigentlich ja nicht dürfte - ihr wisst schon aber es muss sein.

werd auch mal über nen neuen job nachdenken


----------



## BineMX (6. März 2012)

@Silvermoon:  schön geworden!! Weiß/Türkis ist auch ne schöne Kombi, wenn da noch ein paar türkise Teile rankommen dann 

Und überhaupt für den Selbstaufbau!! Ich bin sowas von technisch unbegabt... es ist der Wahnsinn!! Mir graut schon vor dem Tag an dem ich ausserhalb der *habnenplattenkommmichholen* Reichweite liegen bleibe.  Als ich letztes Jahr alleine mit dem RR nach Italien geradlt bin, war das meine größte Sorge 
Ob ich das jemals lerne...  aber werd ich wohl doch mal müssen...


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2012)

@chayenne und BineMX

Danke für die Blumen  Mir gefällts auch voll gut  und ich bin ja noch auf der Suche nach ein paar türkisen Highlights, was aber echt schwierig ist (gibt es leider nicht so viel). Hoffe, dass die ausstehenden Griffe und Flats von der Farbe hinhauen.
Ach, Bine, das ist alles garnicht so schwer. Hab bis Anfang 2011 im Traum nicht daran gedacht, das ich (*ICH*) mal ein Bike zusammenschrauben werde. Nie im Leben!!! Jetzt ist es schon das Zweite  Ok, klar, gab und gibt es immer noch Dinge, die ich mir anlesen oder nen Fachmann fragen muss(te). Aber, hey, trau dich ruhig mal dran  Außerdem gibt es hier im LO richtig gute Fachfrauen wie Martina H. und scylla, die sind echt fit und helfen gerne mit ihrem Fachwissen 

Hmmm, so ein Kalorienkillerinnen-Treffen fänd ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht. Hier ist ja die Rosenheimer Fraktion vertreten (chayenne & BineMX), greenhorn-biker kommt, glaube ich, aus der Ecke des Saarlandes??? Und murmel??? Ich komme ja aus dem südlichsten Zipfel Hessens. Oder wir stürmen Mallorca und besuchen Roxy, unsere Mitleserin 

Heute war ja super Wetter, aber leider bin ich nur zum Laufen gekommen  Die ersten 100m sind immer die schlimmsten. Hab immer das Gefühl, ich hätte Gewichte an den Füßen, dann läufts aber  Hoffe, das am WE schönes Wetter ist und ich endlich mein kleines "Türkiss" fahren kann. 150mm sind verdammt hoch  Zum Glück hab ich ne absenkbare Sattelstüze


----------



## chayenne06 (6. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hmmm, so ein Kalorienkillerinnen-Treff fänd ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht. Hier ist ja die Rosenheimer Fraktion vertreten (chayenne & BineMX), greenhorn-biker kommt, gaube ich, aus der Ecke des Saarlandes??? Und murmel??? Ich komme ja aus dem südlichsten Zipfel Hessens. Oder wir stürmen Mallorca und besuchen Roxy




hi hi,  , ja stürmen wir Malle, da wäre ich auch mit dabei. oder ab an den Lago, wäre halt ne weitere anreise für Euch? ich glaub greenhorn kommt aus der stuttgarter ecke, oder? 

ich werde mich morgen wieder ins fitness begeben. hatte eben ein vorstellungsgespräch in einem anderen kiga. mal sehen. die suchen händeringend nach personal, vor allem aber für die kleinkindergruppe (von 1-3 jahren), und ich weiß nicht ob das was für mich wäre. natürlich kann man das ausprobieren, und sonst auch mal wechseln nach ner zeit. das wäre wohl möglich. 
danach war ich noch beim hautarzt, weil ich so nen auschlag hab. und das ist nun röschenflechte, nicht ansteckend, kommt von alleine und geht auch wieder, kann man nix dagegen machen.. kann aber noch ein paar wochen dauern und sieht halt ******* aus  hilft nun nix. angeblich auch übermäßiges schwitzen meiden - werde aber trotzdem trainieren und radln, ist mir dann auch egal...  und das beste: ohne termin hab ich 1,5h warten dürfen, um dann in einer Minute abgespeist zu werden, und das ganze dann noch für 10 euro quartalszahlung und ohne rezept , da es ja von alleine heilt... na wenn ich das gewusst hätte


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2012)

Wir haben gerade in unserer Kita Scharlach und ich hoffe, dieser Krug geht an mir vorbei!!!


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2012)

@ silvermoon, hab ich das letzte mal ganz vergessen dein neues sieht echt klasse aus
und hut ab vorm selber schrauben, also bei mir endet es beim reifenwechsel und mal einen lenker oder sowas umschrauben mehr kann ich nicht.

na wenn die türkisen pedale nicht passen dann halt weiße - oder?

@ chayenne - viel glück beim vorstellungsgespräch. so ein wechsel ist immer spannend

werd den markt auch mal durchstöbern und schaun was geht, hätte gerne was mit weniger stunden bzw. weniger starren arbeitszeiten, einfach ein bisschen flexibler, aber da wo ich jetzt bin geht es stur, na halt so wie es die letzten 30 jahre halt auch war und das ist nicht meine Welt, ist wie knast

hab halt nur ein problem, das geld darf eigentlich nicht weniger werden - bin halt die mit dem festgehalt in der familie - ehrlich das nervt auch 

ach ja ich komme aus der mitte zwischen fankfurt und nürnberg, also nicht das wirkliche bikerevier

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (8. März 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @ chayenne - viel glück beim vorstellungsgespräch. so ein wechsel ist immer spannend
> 
> werd den markt auch mal durchstöbern und schaun was geht, hätte gerne was mit weniger stunden bzw. weniger starren arbeitszeiten, einfach ein bisschen flexibler, aber da wo ich jetzt bin geht es stur, na halt so wie es die letzten 30 jahre halt auch war und das ist nicht meine Welt, ist wie knast
> 
> hab halt nur ein problem, das geld darf eigentlich nicht weniger werden - bin halt die mit dem festgehalt in der familie - ehrlich das nervt auch



ja danke. das vorst.gespräch war gut. die würden mich auch nehmen, im prinzip liegt es an mir. es wäre eine arbeit in einer krippe, also mit kindern von 1-3 jahren. und da weiß ich  noch nicht ob mir das liegt. jetzt hab ich zur "neuen" wie zur "alten" arbeit vor - und nachteile gesucht und gefunden... aber ich weiß es einfach nicht... werd noch ein paar nächte drüber schlafen...
ja ich bin auch allein verdiener, und unter einer vollzeit stelle geht auch gar nix! 
so euch allen einen schönen tag!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. März 2012)

@chayenne:

Ne ehemalige Arbeitskollegin von mir arbeitet jetzt auch in einer Krippe. Anfänglich war das für sie auch ne totale Umstellung. Ist halt doch was ganz anderes als mit älteren Kindern. Als ich sie neulich mal wieder getroffen hatte, war sie nur am schwärmen, dass ihr die kleinen Knoddelchen total ans Herz gewachsen sind und ihr die Arbeit viel Spaß macht 
Von daher, probiers einfach aus 


Hmmm, ich bin grad ein bißchen frustriert! Zum einen sind meine blauen Ergon Griffe für mein neues Würfelchen noch nicht lieferbar und auch ein Liefertermin ist nicht bekannt. Hab schon bei anderen Versendern nachgeschaut, da stand voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Ende April 
Die spinnen doch! Also, bleibts vorerst bei schwarzen Griffen.

Das Zweite, was mich auch ziemlich frustriert hat - und ja, wir werden alle nicht jünger - ist die Tatsache, dass ich bei meinem Lieblingsmarathon in Bullau (Bullau-Bike Marathon) inzwischen zu *Senioren 2 *gehöre !!!  Oh Gott, wie sch... ist das denn??? *Senioren 2!!! * 
Letztes Jahr war ich noch Senioren 1 und _jetzt_???? Oooooohhhh, nein  Bin echt ein bißel geknickt, aber gut, frau sollte wohl langsam lernen mit ihrem Alter umzugehen  Bin halt kein junger Hüpfer mehr 
Also gut, ich werde es wohl bis dahin seelisch und moralisch irgendwie verkraftet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (8. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @chayenne:
> 
> Ne ehemalige Arbeitskollegin von mir arbeitet jetzt auch in einer Krippe. Anfänglich war das für sie auch ne totale Umstellung. Ist halt doch was ganz anderes als mit älteren Kindern. Als ich sie neulich mal wieder getroffen hatte, war sie nur am schwärmen, dass ihr die kleinen Knoddelchen total ans Herz gewachsen sind und ihr die Arbeit viel Spaß macht
> Von daher, probiers einfach aus



ja überlege schon hin und her... ist halt schwieirg, weil ich das noch nie gemacht habe. und da wär dann natürlich alles neu: kolleginnen, kinder, team, eltern.... und bei der jetzigen arbeit kenn ich ja alle und alles... aber es läuft halt nicht mehr so rund, zumindest geht es ja, und dann kommen wieder kleine auseinandersetzungen an denen ich hinschmeißen würde... es gibt hier auch kolleginnen wegen denen ich nicht gehen würde wollen, auch mit den kindern macht es ja spass, und die würde ich auch gerne weiter betreuen...der "neue"  kiga wäre halt näher, schön auf dem land...ich hätte feste AZ von 7 - 15 uhr. das wäre ja auch super... ja und probieren geht halt über studieren. aber noch weiß ich keinen rat...

ja schade dass deine blauen ergons nicht lieferbar sind. wäre halt gut zu wissen ob die farbe auch passen würde, sonst wartet man ewig und dann passt sie einfach nicht 
hab mir den marathon angeschaut- bis 71´er jahrgang? na lieber jetzt zu den 2er gehören als zu den 3 ern  fährst da die lange oder kurze strecke?


----------



## Silvermoon (8. März 2012)

Und wenn du mal nen Tag "Probe" arbeitest? So kannst du dir evtl. ungefähr ein Bild vom täglichen Arbeitsablauf machen. Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Denke mal, das wäre mal nen Versuch wert.

Ja, bin 71er Jahrgang und dieses Jahr um einen Seniorenstatus nach unten gerutscht  Wenn, würde ich wieder die Kurzstrecke fahren. Mir reicht das allemal aus. Soll ja noch Spaß machen und nicht in Schinderei enden


----------



## chayenne06 (8. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Und wenn du mal nen Tag "Probe" arbeitest? So kannst du dir evtl. ungefähr ein Bild vom täglichen Arbeitsablauf machen. Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Denke mal, das wäre mal nen Versuch wert.



ja das ist auch das was der neue kiga möchte, zumindest mal so für zwei stunden. wenn ich mir dafür frei nehme, dann würde ich diesen tag auch gut geschrieben bekommen, sollte ich dann dort anfangen. also das werde ich auf jeden fall machen.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. März 2012)

Na siehste  Würde ich auf alle Fälle machen und auch nen ganzen Tag. Dann kannst du dir, glaube ich, ein ganz gutes Bild von deinem neuen Wirkungskreis machen und die Entscheidung wird dir sicherlich was leichter fallen! Mach das ruhig


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2012)

also auf jeden fall probearbeiten, ist nur das problem zwei stunden sind recht wenig, gerade bei den kleinen.

solltest schon einen ganzen tag nehmen, allerdings kannst du das beim aktuellen arbeitgeber verheimlichen, oder tauschen die sich vielleicht aus?

dann wünsch ich dir viel glück, kann mir vorstellen, dass dir die kleinen gut liegen und die arbeitszeit ist ein traum

bei mir sind jetzt auch mal zwei bewerbungen raus, mal schaun was draus wird und vor allem zahlen die das was ich will

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (9. März 2012)

servus,
ja werde auch einen tag lang probe arbeiten. alles andere macht keinen sinn. nehme mir einen tag überstunden frei, dann geht das schon. hab von meiner bewerbung einer kollegin erzählt, hoffe sie hält dicht  und selbst wenn, so ist das dann eben, man ist ja zu nix verpflichtet  
wollte morgen eigentlich ne runde biken, aber hab jetzt noch kurzfristig nen friseur termin bekommen, mittags um 12. muss unbedingt hin, weil ich schon seit wochen gehen muss und wollte!! also fällts biken eben aus.. 
der frühling kommt ja noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (11. März 2012)

*Gestern hatte ich Frust pur!!!*
Erste Ausfahrt mit Stereo endete jäh mit einem Kettenriss  Weiß auch warum: bei der Wiederverlängerung hatte ich wohl eindeutig geschluddert und nicht vernünftig genietet! Ärgere mich total über mich selber 
Also, ohne Kette wieder heimgerollt, Rotwild geschnappt und so gar keine Lust mehr auf Biken gehabt.
Musste dann unterwegs auf meiner Hausrunde mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass der größte Teil der Waldwege im Zuge von Holzfällarbeiten total kaputt gefahren sind! Das Schlimmste ist, dass mein Lieblingstrail jetzt einer Waldautobahn gleicht - total platt gemacht und breitgefahren  ! Nix mehr mit kleinen, naturbelassenen Absätzen und Steinen, rechts und links schön zugewachsen  
Nein, von dämlichen Rückmaschinen plattgemacht 
Das blanke Entsetzen machte sich bei mir innerlich breit, in Kombination mit der anfangs gerissenen Kette und der geplatzten Vorfreude, endlich mein Stereo fahren zu dürfen, ein ganz ganz mieser und bescheidener Tag 

Naja, eine kleine Freude gab es dennoch: meine langersehnten Reverse Trail Seeker Plattformpdedale kamen gestern endlich mit der Post  Das Schöne, sie haben die gleiche Farbe wie die Wippe am Stereo - perfekt


----------



## chayenne06 (11. März 2012)

oh- nicht schön was dir da gestern passiert ist! aber das kann ja mal passieren, oder? ich kenne mich da ja nicht aus mit. bis auf lenker und sattel hab ich bisher noch nie was an meinem bike verändert...  also hut ab vor deiner leistung sich die räder selbst aufzubauen!! 
bei genügend kleingeld würde ich mich auch dran wagen... aber das fehlt leider


----------



## murmel04 (11. März 2012)

@silvermoon, oh echt schade, wenn ein tag so ist

ja die bösen jungs im wald sind mir in der woche auch auf den keks gegangen

überall abgefällte bäume, plattgefahrene wege:kotz:

hab bei meiner abendbewegungsrunde auch so einen kleinen weg im wald gehabt, nix besonders anspruchvolles, aber irgendwie schön zugewachsen, und nun kann man mit einem lkw durchfahren

und dann heißt es wir mtb´ler machen den wald kaputt

ach mit dem stereo, denke den kleinen defekt heute gleich ausgleichen die neuen pedale dran und dann nochmal raus, aber dann bitte auch ein bild für uns neugierigen

@chayenne - bin bei dir mehr als lenker, sattel und reifen geht bei mir auch nicht - muss dann halt der fachmann ran


----------



## Silvermoon (11. März 2012)

Das Blöde ist, dass ich keine Kettennietstifte mehr habe und die mir erst morgen beim Händler holen kann  Sonst hätte ich die Kette gestern ja noch gleich geflickt und alles wäre gut gewesen. War aber leider nicht der Fall....

Könnte mich immer noch über meine Schludderigkeit ärgern  Hobbyschrauberin, es sei mir verziehn 

...ach, und klar, Foto mit neuen Flats am Stereo wird natürlich nachgereicht - kanns ja auch ohne Kette fotografieren 

Hier die Bilder, zwar ohne Kette, aber mit neuen Pedalen


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2012)

So, Kettenpatzer ist gerichtet, die erste Tour war einfach nur super (aber leider viel zu kurz, da es schon recht spät war ) Das Stereo macht irre viel Spaß und zaubert einen ein Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht (das hab ich, glaube ich, jetzt noch )
Satte 14,34kg bringts auf die Waage, kein Leichtgewicht wie meine anderen beiden. Aber eigentlich merkt man das Gewicht nicht wirklich. Nen Marathon wollte ich aber nicht damit fahren  Naja, wir wollen ja keinen Bergziegen Konkurrenz machen, sondern eher Bergab Spaß haben 





...aber bei dem trüben grau-in-grau Wetter war´s heute ein echter Farbklecks im Wald 

PS: Hoffe, ihr hattet heute nen guten Start in die Woche.... ich hatte heute Urlaub


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. März 2012)

Sehr geil 
Steh ja eigentlich nicht so auf die Ladyfarben (hab zwar auch viel weiß an meinem bike ) aber mit dem knalligen Türkis wirkts richtig gut 
Vor allem total klasse, dass die Flats farblich perfekt passen 
Würd auch auf die türkisenen Ergons verzichten ich glaub das würd zuviel werden  wie wärs statt dessen mit nem türkisenen Schnellspanner am Vorderrad (oder is das Steckachse???) falls es sowas überhaupt gibt 
Hatte ein sportliches We und die Woche geht genauso weiter...heute war regenerationstag (gott sei dank war das wetter auch nicht so bombe ) un morgen hoffentlich Zirkeltraining (falls die Mädels nicht wieder abspringen ),Mittwoch wahrscheinlich Krafttraining un Donnerstag mal wieder Get fit! Warum is in den letzten Wochen Donnerstags immer das tollste wetter wenn ich kurs hab 
Freitag mittag fahr ich mal wieder übers Wochenende in die Heimat (stamme ursprünglich aus dem Saarland und wohne zu Zeit nähe Stuttgart -> ihr hattet beide recht ) mal sehn vllt reichts da morgens noch für ne schnelle runde 

Wünsche euch eine strahlende Woche -> Don`t forget your sunglasses


----------



## chayenne06 (12. März 2012)

ja ist dir wirklich gut gelungen, das stereo  
ich bin ja auch so ein cube stereo fan! meines von 2009 gibts ja nicht mehr, aber die kurze zeit die ich es fahren konnte, war es bergab saugeil  wünsche dir damit allzeit gute fahrt! 
so ich muss ins bett... 
euch allen eine schöne woche!


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

..aber die pedale seh´n blau aus , nicht türkis .. ..... oder kommt das nur auf dem bild so rüber ?


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2012)

türkis gehört doch auch zu blau???


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

.... blau... türkis...aqua... azur... hellblau...petrol... ist doch alles blau  

Passt aber trotzdem wie du siehst, liebe Kati - guck:





Die Rahmenfarbe hat die Bezeichnung "white fading petrol" und die Pedale von Reverse sind einfach nur "hellblau". Wie du siehst, sieht man da keinen Farbunterschied 

Für mich ist es eben mein kleines "Türkiss"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2012)

sieht auf jeden fall klasse aus

wie wäre es mit weissen griffen, anstatt der blauen/türkisen, zumindest bis die da sind, oder vielleicht dann doch nicht so toll dazu aussehen.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2012)

stimmt- weiß ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. hab weiße ergons an meinem lapierre. find ich schon schick. allerdings bleiben sie halt nicht ewig weiß- bzw. muss ich sie mal putzen und sehen obs weg geht


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2012)

ja ab und an muss man die putzen, aber ist ja nicht so tragisch, sehen aber schick aus, hab ja auch welche


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

Ja, genau das schreckt mich bei weißen Griffen auch ab. Die muss man bestimmt ständig ordentlich sauber halten, sonst sehen die so pääääh aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange der weiße Sattel so weiß bleibt 
Ich lass die schwarzen Ergons jetzt drauf.
Will doch fahren und nicht ständig putzen


----------



## chayenne06 (13. März 2012)

ach nach ner zeit ist mir das wurscht 
ein bike gehört auch mal dreckig, vor allem ein mountainbike... meins steht dreckig im flur, ich weiß, ich sollte es längst geputzt haben... bin da etwas nachlässig 

klar- bei nem neuen bike soll auch alles erstmal schön neu blitzen und blinken


----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2012)

also so richtig geputzt habe ich meine eigentlich auch noch nie, einfach mal mit einem feuchten lappen drüber, wenn man den eh gerade in der hand hat, oder beim abduschen drüber und dann trockenreiben

sonst wird der gang ja nass

mehr bis jetzt auch noch nicht, obwohl könnte ich ja mal machen bevor der frühling richtig kommt


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

nee, so pingelig bin ich da echt net drin. Wobei ich jetzt bei den vergangenen matschigen Verhältnissen kaum Bike gefahren bin, weil ich einfach keinen Bock hatte zu putzen. Geht mir nicht darum das es immer schön blitzen soll, sondern um das Ding wer gut pflegt hat länger dran 
Aber weiße Griffe sind wie weiße Bikehandschuhe: Sehen schön aus, aber nicht für die Ewigkeit 

Äääähhhmmm: Dusche??? Putzt ihr euer Rad unter der Dusche???


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

..stimmt - passt


----------



## murmel04 (14. März 2012)

nö - gartenschlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (14. März 2012)

hi hi... ich muss mal sehen. nachdem ich in der neuen wohnung keinen keller mehr habe, und ich meine dass das haus auch keinen wasseranschluss draußen hat, werde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen müssen. wollte es bei mir ja längst mal in der badewanne gewaschen und geputzt haben  aber auf dauer geht das wenn auch nicht! naja, kommt zeit, kommt rat- bzw. auch gutes wetter, und dann geht auch wasser im kübel und draußen putzen  schönen tag euch! hier wirds heute ein super wetter. aber ich muss bis 16 uhr arbeiten... und danach ist fitnessstudio angesagt, nachdem ich gestern schon wollte aber meine tasche morgens hab stehen lassen


----------



## BineMX (15. März 2012)

Guten Morgen die Damen 
Brrr... heute morgen dicke Nebelsuppe und -1,5Grad 
Reif an den Ärmeln hab ich ja öfters, aber heute war auch der Helm mit Eis überzogen, die Bremsgriffe eingefroren, sogar der Verschluß vom Rucksack war vereist  , Wimpern und Brauen waren auch mit Reif überzogen!   Das hatte ich noch nie... nichtmal bei kälteren Temperaturen. 
Gestern extra Rad blitzblank geputzt, soll ja wärmer und trocken werden, und jetzt sieht´s wieder aus wie sau. Dank Nebelsuppe bleibt alles kleben und hängen  hab dann in der Arbeit wenigstens mit der Gießkanne den gröbsten Dreck abgespült.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (15. März 2012)

Hey echt Schick das Stereo! Bin es auch letztes Jahr gefahren. So ein türkiser Vorbau wär doch vielleicht was? Schau mal evtl von XLC...

Chayenne- wie war dein Probearbeiten?

Und JAAAAAA Mädels - kommt nach Mallorcaaaaa


----------



## BineMX (15. März 2012)

Ja, Mallorca... hat ich für dieses Frühjahr eigentlich fest auf den Plan. Allerdings zum RR fahren... nun ist schon Mitte März, das wird wohl nix mehr..  
Die Mopedsaison läuft schon und Radlsaison steht auch vor der Tür!
Aber irgendwann wirds schon klappen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2012)

Hey Mädels!
Was meint ihr schaffen wir noch die 1000er Marke ?
Müsste jeder bis nächste Woche nochma 12 Punkte dazusteuern 
Also auf die Räder fertig los !!


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2012)

hi hi... bestimmt!!! wird doch ein traum we!! da gehen die punkte bestimmt die nächsten tage schon rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2012)

@Bine:
was meinst denn wie morgen früh das wetter so ist, bzw. die Temperatur? werde viell. mit dem Bike in die Arbeit fahren, aber bin noch unschlüssig...meinst ist genauso wie heute morgen?


----------



## Silvermoon (15. März 2012)

Mädels, ich kann es kaum glauben: es ist endlich * FRÜHLING!!!!* 
Aber vor dem Vergnügen steht immer erst die Arbeit: 2 1/2 Stunden im Garten gewütet, der hatte es bitter nötig und ist jetzt, nach seiner Rundumerneuerung, kaum wiederzuerkennen 
Anschließend ne kleine Runde mit dem Stereo gedreht und jetzt bin ich total platt!!! Das war Frischluft und Sonne in immens ungewohnt hoher Konzentration, aber man kann sich echt daran gewöhnen


----------



## BineMX (15. März 2012)

@silvermoon: ja bei uns heut auch Frühling pur!!! Allerdings ist es schon arg wenn es morgends -1 und beim heimradln knapp 20Grad, klamottentechnischer Alptraum  Schlauerweise hab ich eine 3/4 Hose in den Rucksack zu den Laufklamotten gequetscht 

@Ramona, ich weiß auch ned schwer zu sagen. Kalt war es ja ned wirklich, der Nebel war halt arg. Es war in der Nacht sternklar und dann kam der Nebel --> vorher sehr kalt dann nass --> Eis
Heut war es zwar extrem warm, wenn es aber wieder sternklar ist, dann wirds wieder kalt. Es war auch erst ab Langenpfunzen im Minusbereich, je weiter nach Schechen umso kälter wird es immer. Wenn du am Inndamm radln willst, könnte es schon wieder Nebel haben. Wobei du ja etwas später fährst als ich.  ich laß mich auch überraschen morgen... 
 Aber des geht zum fahren, solange bist ja ned unterwegs, lästig ist nur wie erwähnt daß du fast 2 Garnituren brauchst 

@all: die Punkte schaffen wir auf 1000!!! Wetter am WE soll ja gut werden da werdet ihr sicher fleißig Punkte sammeln. Ich halt mich mit meinem täglichen Kleinkram unter der Woche über Wasser  am WE sind wir evtl. wieder in Italien oder sonstwo auf einer MX Piste.


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2012)

oh mei... jetzt hab ich endlich mein bike in der wanne gehabt, und will nun meine kleine luftpumpe an der flaschenhalterung montieren, und natürlich ist das ganze nun zu dick und die schraube hält des alles gar ned... könnt kotzen, sorry... aber sowas ärgert mich. hab keine andere flaschenhalterung da, und noch dazu keine solcher schrauben...  d.h. alte halterung wieder hinbauen und die luftpumpe im rucksack transportieren... mähhhh


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2012)

Ich bin gefrustet,enttäuscht,deprimiert und bade in Selbstmitleid 


War heut abend num zum ersten Mal! in meinem Get-fit Kurs (nachdem es die ersten zweimal ausgefallen ist ) und ich könnte heulen!! Ich frage mich warum ich mir den ganzen Winter in den Hintern getreten habe und mich zum Teil zum Sport gequält hab, wenns gar nix gebracht hat!! Ausdauermäßig wars gar net anstrengend hab eigentlich kaum geschwitzt aber die Kräftigungsübungen waren der Horror :kotz:Ständig dieser leicht gebeugte Stand und dann diese tiefen Kniebeugen...meine Beine haben hinterher wie ne Nähmaschine gezittert ich dacht ich komm kaum noch hoch!Und dann noch Übungen mit Theraband, was ich zu Hause ja auch mache aber anscheind die falschen . Hab hinterher kaum noch die Wasserflasche aufgekriegt  Eigentlich fühl ich mich auch gar net so fertig hab nur absolut keine Kraft mehr...

Und dann noch dieser riesen Spiegel wo man denkt vllt sollte ich doch besser 15kg abnehmen statt 10kg Am anfang ist man Käseweiß im Gesicht, dass man sich fragt ob der Kreislauf überhaupt noch anwesend is  und dann nach 10min sieht man gleich schon wieder aus wie ne Tomate, weil man die Zähne zusammen beißen muss damit die Beine nicht unter einem wegsacken!

Sorry für die Jammertour, aber es nagt echt arg an mir, dass durch den Sport nicht nur keine Pfunde purzeln, sondern auch Leistungsmäßig eigentlich alles wie vorher ist...


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2012)

ach greenhorn, lass den kopf ned hängen!!
mir gehts da irgendwie genauso...
ich kann dich da vollkommen verstehen. war gestern auch im fitness, und wenn man in den spiegel schaut, fallen einem die "Problemzonen" direkt ins auge, mir jedenfalls. war dann auch gefrustet... und irgendwie merk ich halt recht wenig dass ich abnehme. trotz kaum bis keine süssigkeiten essen (wenn nur in der früh im kiga), und nix ungesundes kaufen und essen... abends das weglassen der KH - weiß nicht, viell.ist das genau für mich nicht gut? gibt ja auch so stoffwechseltests, da wird dann dein stoffwechsel gemessen, und dann weiß man auf welche sachen man eher verzichten sollte, und welche gut für einen sind. (oder so...). aber das kostet auch gleich wieder 30 euro... naja... ich leide mit dir mit!!


----------



## murmel04 (16. März 2012)

ha wieder ein grund im studio keine kurse zu besuchen, da sind diese sch.... spiegel

also ich bin vom kh weglassen am abend wieder abgekommen, hab ja vor jahren schon mal viel abgenommen und da hab ich abends ganz normal meine kh (nudeln, reis etc) gegessen. also ich halt nix davon, es muss das ganze essenkonzept passen.

hab in meinem studio ja auch so einen "ernährungsumstellungskurs" mitgemacht, endet nun am montag, was soll ich sagen, es ärgert mich dass ich die extrakohle dafür ausgegeben habe.

die haben mir nix erzählt was ich nicht schon weiss, außer dass sie dir irgendwie sagen was du in den 8 wochen essen sollst, das hat dann aber nix mit umstellung zu tun, sondern mit diät, denn was macht man nach den 8 wochen, die paar gerichte aus den unterlagen weiter essen das wird ziemlich langweilig

na ja ärgerlich aber ich überlebe es.

so nun zum frühling - ja heute endlich, hoffentlich kommt der feierabend bald, eigentlich ist heute studiotag - aber nicht bei dem wetter!!!!!

das bike zappelt schon ungeduldig rum


@grennhornbiker - kopf hoch beim nächsten mal wirds besser und stell dir vor wie es gewesen wäre wenn du im winter gar nix gemacht hättet

schöne zeit euch


----------



## BineMX (16. März 2012)

Guten Morgen Mädls!!!
Freut auch am Frühling  heute morgen zwar zapfig kalt aber Sonnenschein, Rauhreif und Nebelschwaden überm Wasser... einfach nur schön.

@greenhorn: Kopf hoch, das wird schon!! Seh es so: war halt ein vollkommen neuer Trainingsreiz für deinen Körper, da muß er erst lernen mit umzugehen  Ich kann stundenlang radln, aber muß mich ganz schön plagen um 60min auf dem Laufband durchzuhalten  steig dann auch mit hochrotem Kopf runter  Aber ich seh es als neuen Trainingsreiz, da das radln allein mich abnehmtechnisch auch nicht weiterbringt. Mein Körper hat sich schlichtweg drangewöhnt.

Nun zu den Spiegeln: Mensch, laßt euch doch ned verrückt machen!! Sucht ned nur nach den "Problemstellen" im Spiegel!!! Habt daß Selbstbewußtsein im Spiegel nach kleinen positiven Veränderungen zu suchen. Ich hab kein Problem mit den Spiegeln, ich bin wie ich bin. An der Statur kann ich nichts ändern, ebenso nicht an meinen Krampfadern, die Beine krieg ich auch ned wirklich dünner (haha.. Veranlagung meinte am Freitag der Venenarzt) aber ich seh doch kleine positive Veränderungen. Also Kopf hoch, Brust raus, Bauch rein. 
Und es geht auch bei mir megazäh.... gehe Mo-Fr täglich ins Studio, esse die 3. Woche keine Kohlenhydrate (ausser Obst Mittag) führe seit Februar ein Ernährungstagebuch und es sind maximal 2kg geschätzt .... aber ich will unbedingt 5kg weniger haben, drum mach ich weiter (auch wenn ich mal die Wut krieg zwischendurch)!! Nicht weil ich mich jetzt nicht schön genug finde, sondern um 5kg weniger den Berg raufzuschleppen!! Will diesmal mit höchstens 75kg über den Brenner radln  Jawoll!
Und außerdem hab ich beschlossen, daß es bei 75kg zur Belohnung neue, leichtere Laufräder für´s RR gibt!


----------



## murmel04 (16. März 2012)

ne ich mach mir da auch keinen stress mit dem spiegel., finde es nur generel doof vor einem spiegel rumzuhampeln, und kurse sind leider termingebunden, das haut bei mir meist nicht hin. ich brauche FREIHEIT

allerdings mag ich auch nicht fotografiert werden, sehe ich immer doof aus

und besitze nicht mal eine waage bis jetzt, so komme ich erst gar nicht auf die idee 20x am tag draufzusteigen. 

sag mal bine, meinst du nicht, dass dir irgendwann die kh leistungsmäßig fehlen werden

so nun lass es endlich 15 uhr werden ich will hier raus


----------



## BineMX (16. März 2012)

@Murmel: *grins* so Kurse sind für mich auch nix... ich kann die herumgeschaftelei nicht haben, tu das, tu das *hihi* da kommt mein Dickkopf wohl nicht klar damit. Mag das simple Krafttraining an Geräten, und am liebsten an Freihanteln sehr gern. Schon mit Plan, wird auch alles notiert. Da benutze ich die Spiegel zur Kontrolle des Bewegungsablaufs. Und guck ob man schon Muskeln erahnt... 

Klar, momentan ist das Leistungsniveau im Training niedriger ohne Kohlenhydrate. Wobei ich auf ca. 100g am Tag komme, durch Mittag Apfel/Erdbeeren und was halt über die Milch/Joghurt dazu kommt. Ziel ist es jetzt ein paar Wochen den Fettstoffwechsel zu trainieren, d.h. dem Körper beizubringen auch Fette in Energie umzuwandeln. Längerfristiges Ziel ist lange zu fahren ohne ständig nachschmeissen zu müssen. 2010 konnte ich kaum lange radln ohne ständig "leergefahren" zu sein. 2011 war es schon besser, da bin ich auch lange Einheiten nur mit Wasser gefahren. Wenn ich ständig etwas futtern muß, geht auch der Blutzuckerspiegel ständig auf und ab... und dann gehts auch mit den Pfunden bei mir eher bergauf bzw. ist es schwer mein Gewicht zu halten. 
Wenn ich dann vor langen/schweren Trainings Kohlenhydrate satt futter, soll daß gut Power geben.

Soweit die Theorie....     

http://www.amazon.de/Mehr-Sport-Low...2412/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331888076&sr=8-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2012)

Das mit dem Logi hab ich auch schon gehört . Ist praktisch der Steinzeit nach empfunden, wo es ja auch noch keine kh gab. Ist bestimmt Super,nur für mich nicht umsetzbar. Momentan sowieso nicht,ohne Küche,und sonst liebe ich halt Brot. Auf Brot zu verzichten wäre für mich echt heftig...


----------



## murmel04 (16. März 2012)

na auf alles kann man ja nicht verzichten, ne also ohne kh geht nix.

und wart ihr heute schon unterwegs, ich sitze immer noch im knast


----------



## BineMX (16. März 2012)

Bin mit sehr hohem Puls bei 25 Grad heimgeschlichen... die Temperaturunterschiede schlauchen mich irgendwie... in der früh -2Grad.

Naja, jeder ist da anders. Brot fehlt mir gar ned, schnapp mir nur immer das ganz kleine Knipserl vom frischen Brot. Montags gibts bei uns frische Semmeln, ok da guck ich schon. Kartoffeln und Reis fehlen mir gar ned, Nudeln eigentlich auch ned. Und Kohlenhydrate sind ja im Obst auch drin  das esse ich ja. Das beste daran ist, der Heißhunger ist weg. Schau halt daß ich zwischen 100-120g Eiweiß hab.
Und am WE von Samstag Abend bis Sonntag Abend lump ich ja  das läßt sich in Italien ned so gut umsetzen


----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2012)

unterwegs bin ich jetzt doch nicht mehr... habe ja morgen den ganzen tag zeit, und sonntag auch 
habe mir dafür ein paar frühlingsblumen auf dem heimweg gekauft, soeben eingepflanzt, und genieße nun den ersten nachmittag/abend auf meinem balkon... eine ruhe ist das hier  kein vergleich zur alten wohnung!!! 
und dann noch eine andere flaschenhalterung gekauft... wollte zwar ne weiße, aber viel auswahl gabs ned, jetzt ist sie schwarz mit weiß... mal sehen ob daran dann die luftpumpe hält! also heute nur noch entspannen 
wünsche euch ein sonniges bikelastiges WE!!


----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


>




Was für ein Anblick!!! Ich meine jetzt nicht deine Füße , Ramona, sondern diiiiiieeeese Berge 
Neidfaktor!!!
War heute Nachmittag auch mit dem Bike wieder unterwegs. Aber hier bleibt einem förmlich die Luft weg, weil die Bauern Gülle fahren wie die Bekloppten , als gäbe es kein morgen mehr! Tja, das sind die Schattenseiten, wenn man auf´m Land wohnt. Meine Fenster muss ich hier geschlossen halten, so ein Mief ist da draußen 

Wünsche euch auch eine schönes sonniges WE und viel Spaß beim Biken!!!

Eure Antje


----------



## chayenne06 (17. März 2012)

ja danke 
find es auch einfach nur toll hier!! und der blink zur linken Inntal Seite, mit "meinem" Heuberg - einfach super. auf dem foto ist es allerdings der Blick auf die rechte Inntal Seite.
Werde später mal die ersten HM radln 
viel spass euch!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. März 2012)

Huhu Mädels!

Dieses WE konnte ich mal endlich wieder ganz fleißig Punkte für unseren WP auf dem Bike sammeln. Hatte ganz lieben netten Besuch aus dem Allgäu und wir haben die Gegend bei mir unsicher gemacht. Konditionell muss ich allerdings, was die vielen Höhenmeter aufwärts angeht, noch ganz schön zulegen  Da war irgendwann mal die Luft raus, aber so ab und an wurde ich auch mal angeschoben  Auch fahrtechnisch kam ich stellenweise nicht aus dem Staunen heraus  Bin ja echt ne Schissernudel . Ergo:muss doch mal wieder nen Fahrtechnikkurs machen, damit gewisse Blockaden abgearbeitet werden können - frag ich morgen gleich mal im Bikeladen nach, der hatte mal sowas angesprochen.
Samstag war ja ein Traumwetterchen  hier bei uns, sozusagen ein Vorgeschmack auf den kommenden Frühling. Heute war es leider nicht mehr so schön. Am Anfang der heutigen Tour war es zwar recht bewölkt, aber trocken. Das änderte sich leider aber schlagartig und es regnete wie blöde. Aber wir haben uns tapfer gegen diese widrigen Umstände gewehrt und sind die Tour zu Ende gefahren. Hatte heute das Rotwild, was ja einiges leichter als das Stereo ist und sich dementsprechend auch flotter fährt. Bei dem Regen von Vorteil  nass wurden wir aber trotz allem 

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die neue Woche - Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden


----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2012)

...es scheint dass ich soeben die 1000 Team Punkte voll gemacht habe  
wenigstens etwas- nachdem ich ja wirklich mit Abstand die schlechteste bin...

so- gestern und heute jeweils ne Tour auf den Dandlberg gemacht- das erste "Hügelchen" was hier schon schneefrei ist. heute gings dann dank einer kompetenten Mitfahrerin bergab via eines Trails. War ganz nett, aber irgendwie fährt bei mir nach wie vor der Schißhase ganz arg mit... Obwohl mir sowas eigentlich gefällt. naja, werde ich nun des öfteren runterfahren.


----------



## chayenne06 (18. März 2012)

@Silvermoon:
da haben wir soeben fast gleichzeitig gepostet 

ja das Schisserchen fuhr bei mir bergab heute auch mit... Übung macht den Meister - mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. März 2012)

Hey Mädels;

wir haben jetzt *1017 Punkte*!!!!! Das ist doch echt super


----------



## Silvermoon (18. März 2012)

Ja, das Schisserchen würde ich auch gerne hin und wieder mal aus dem Rucksack katapultieren wollen


----------



## murmel04 (19. März 2012)

also mädel´s bitte heute und morgen jeweils ab 17.30 mal die daumen drücken!!! 

da hab ich zwei ganz wichtige termine, na vielleicht klappt es ja heute schon

lg

bin schon ganz hippelig


----------



## chayenne06 (19. März 2012)

und??? bin zwar eben erst heim gekommen, somit konnte ich leider keine Daumen drücken... aber ich hoffe doch dass es gut war???? !!!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (19. März 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> also mädel´s bitte heute und morgen jeweils ab 17.30 mal die daumen drücken!!!
> 
> da hab ich zwei ganz wichtige termine, na vielleicht klappt es ja heute schon
> 
> ...





 hab ich irgendwas verpasst, überlesen oder so??? 
Vorstellungsgespräche??? Egal was es ist, murmel, hoffe, es hat geklappt


----------



## murmel04 (20. März 2012)

danke schon mal, 

denke ja, bekomme am freitag endgültig bescheid, aber sie können sich es gut vorstellen ist doch schon mal was.

müssen jetzt nur noch mein gehaltswunsch im vorstand abklären lassen, und mit dem muss ich mich gut stellen, denn dem bin ich ja dann in zukunft unterstellt

so heute hab ich dann noch eines, mal schaun was da geht

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

ui super!!! drück dir für heute natürlich dann die Daumen!!   
das wird bestimmt was! schaust mal wo es Dir dann besser gefallen würde? Oder wäre das sogar egal?
Schönen Tag allen!

@Bine: warst du am WE in Italien? Dachte ich hätte Dich und Alex radln sehen... Aber dann wohl eher nicht?


----------



## BineMX (20. März 2012)

@Ramona: Guten Morgen ! Also uns hast du nicht gesehen..  Alex ist dieses Jahr noch gar nicht geradlt, sein CX hatte einen Defekt seit dem Rennen. Jepp, wir waren wieder in Italien. Das 4. WE jetzt  Diesen Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten  bei dem Wetter  wir haben großes Frühlingsfest mit Zelt, Musik und Bauernmarkt! Kannst ja vorbeiradln 

Euch allen einen wunderschönen Start in den heute beginnenden Frühling


----------



## chayenne06 (20. März 2012)

Ja mein start in den Frühling kann ich direkt abhaken!!! :-(((
Siehe "heute ist ein doofer Tag..."


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Ja mein start in den Frühling kann ich direkt abhaken!!! :-(((
> Siehe "heute ist ein doofer Tag..."



Hi,

hab´s gerade gelesen, Mensch, das ist ja echt ziemlich sch....  
Schon merkwürdig gelaufen, aber gut, passiert ist passiert  
Zwar ziemlich ärgerlich, aber wie heißt´s so schön "schlimmer geht immer!"
Kopf hoch 

Mein Frühlingsanfang war da doch bedeutend schöner und angenehmer. Früher Feierabend gemacht und fast 2 Stunden mit dem Stereo unterwegs gewesen. Sonnenschein war ja Bombe, aber so nen Ticken wärmer wäre noch ein bißchen besser


----------



## chayenne06 (21. März 2012)

Danke Silvermoon...
ja ich verstehe es immer noch nicht... ich bin ja der meinung dass die vor mir rückwärts sind- nur ein bißchen schwierig, weil es dann ja für die bergauf gegangen wäre... aber ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären... da muss ich ja fast sowas wie einen blackout gehabt haben, wenn ich vorwärts rolle??? ich kapiers nicht... und wenn die 3 männer mir einreden, dass ich gerollt bin - hmmmm....

werde später nach der arbeit mal zu deiner Empfehlung fahren, Bine. und sehen was die sagen... bin gespannt! auch wegen dem Unfall melden.

so dann auf gehts wieder!


----------



## murmel04 (21. März 2012)

oh je hört sich alles etwas komisch an, vielleicht haben die das ja doch provoziert??? gibt es ja leider oft genug, das könnte dann aber nur ein sachverständiger klären und die sind teuer

drück dir trotzdem die daumen, auch mit deiner delle.

tja die lieben autos - sparbüchsen ohne ende hab für meines gestern auch neue reifen + felgen bestellt, tja mal schlappe 700 weg aber ohne geht halt nix.

gehts es euch auch so, ich sitze hier und leide wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue bei dem wetter, sag doch ist wie im knast

jetzt heißt es für mich warten, zwei vorstellungsgespräche beide gut verlaufen und jetzt nur noch auf antwort warten, na vielleicht kann ich mir die stelle ja aussuchen.was es dann nicht einfacher macht, hat jede ihre vorteile und nachteile.
hab auch noch ca. 15 antwortschreiben auf meine anzeige liegen, also irgendwas geht auf jeden fall, ist halt die frage ob die meinen gehaltswunsch erfüllen

lg und einen schönen tag


----------



## chayenne06 (21. März 2012)

hallo Murmel!
danke fürs mitgefühl. wie gesagt, mir ist das ein rätsel. und mein erster blick gestern geradeaus war einfach " was macht das auto vor mir??". ich kann mir nicht erklären dass ich evtl. von der bremse bin... andererseits erklärt es nicht warum die ein stückerl rückwärts sind... ach keine ahnung... ich hätte am besten sofort den mann/auto hinter mir fragen müssen, ob der was gesehen hat. aber auf die idee bin ich nicht direkt gekommen, weil mein erster gedanke war, dass die ja schuld sind!!! und wie es so ist, hab ich erstmal versucht im ersten moment, mir das nummernschild vom auto vor mir zu merken, nicht dass die einfach losgefahren wären... aber zum glück sind sie ja an die seite.. wollte ja schon losschimpfen bzw. hab ich schon gesagt, was die für einen scheiß machen... aber dann hieß es nur dass ich doch da aufgerollt bin.. und dann wars mir ganz komisch geworden... tja.. wer weiß nun was stimmt?? ich hab keine ahnung. 
hab den schaden eben meiner vers. gemeldet... 
und in der werkstatt von Bine bin ich auch vorbei gefahren. neue motorhaube muss gemacht werden...


----------



## BineMX (22. März 2012)

hmm schon komisch. Weil wenn du wirklich nur gerollt bist und der vor dir eine Anhängerkupplung hat, dann kann an dem Auto eigentlich gar nichts beschädigt sein, da ist ja erstmal die Kupplung die alles auffängt bzw. dir einen Schaden verursacht. Geht es denn da so bergab??? Und was sagt die Polizei? Oder hast du da nix gesagt von deinem Verdacht?
Mir ist ja mal ein VW Bus beim rückwärtsfahren vorne draufgefahren, da war bei mir die Motorhaube so kaputt, daß sie gar nicht mehr aufging und bei dem Bus war quasi nix zu sehen.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. März 2012)

Nein beim anderen Auto ist nur die Anhänger Kupplung nach unten gebogen. Diese Stahl-Ladefläche da war nix zu sehen! Nein der polizei hatte ich nichts von meinem Verdacht geäußert. Weil ich da dann irgendwie so perplex war dass mir das gar nicht mehr in den Sinn kam. :-( und wenn 3 Männer sagen ich sei gerollt:-(


----------



## murmel04 (22. März 2012)

vielleicht solltest du deinen verdacht mal mit deiner versicherung besprechen, bevor die zahlen.
die haben da vielleicht möglichkeiten nachzuprüfen ob die drei spezialisten öfters in "nicht verschuldete" unfälle verwickelt sind

unserer seniorchefin ist im kreisverkehr auch einer beim spurwechsel draufgefahren, hat sich dann im nachhinein als versicherungsbetrug rausgestellt - sprich hat solche sachen öfters gemacht ob das aber von der polzei oder versicherung ausging die kontrolle kann ich nicht sagen, aber fragen bei der versicherung kostet nix zusätzlich.

viel glück!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (22. März 2012)

Die Anhängerkupplung nach unten gebogen  die normalerweise bis zu 800kg oder mehr zieht???  vom draufrollen????  Glaub auch schon fast daß da was faul ist. Kommt halt mal drauf an wie hoch die Forderung des Gegners wird. 
ohmeiomei...


----------



## chayenne06 (22. März 2012)

ja ich weiß... es ist alles merkwürdig... ich stand ca. 1m hinter dem arbeiter auto... leichtes gefälle (es war die kreuzung hubertusstrasse ecke wittelsbacher)... weiß auch nicht ob da, egal ob nun ich (woran ich immer noch zweifel!!!) oder die mir rein sind... ob da so ne anhängerkupplung nach unten gebogen werden kann?? noch dazu sieht man keinen schaden von der anhänger kupplung an meinem auto... hmmmm. 

sorry dass ich hier den ganzen thread vom WP damit fülle!!!


----------



## murmel04 (22. März 2012)

also bitte schau das vielleicht deine versicherung einen sachverständigen beauftragt, auf jeden fall melde deine zweifel an. zur not selber einen beauftragen.

also ganz ehrlich da stimmt was nicht!!!


ach ja danke fürs daumendrücken!!!! mein zukünfitger boss hat angerufen!!! einen tag als abgemacht und ich bekomme den job

so nächsten freitrag bekommt meine alte firma dann die kündigung, aber erst nachdem ich die gehälter überwiesen habe!!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. März 2012)

SUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!

Gratuliere!!!! Ich hoffe dein neuer Job macht dir dann auch Spass und Du fühlst dich wohl!!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (22. März 2012)

@murmel: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Job!!! Super, dass es geklappt hat 

@chayenne: Also, diese Unfallgeschichte, je mehr ich jetzt darüber gelesen habe, kommt mir ehrlich gesagt auch ein bißel spanisch vor. Wenn du so dermaßen selbst daran zweifelst, wie es zu diesem Unfall hat kommen können, dann äußere es deiner Versicherung gegenüber. Eine Aufklärung des Unfallhergangs ist natürlich auch im Interesse deiner Versicherung, gerade in dem Moment, wenn sie für einen Fremdschaden haften und aufkommen sollen, der nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist. Bevor die für einen fremden Schaden aufkommen, der vom Hergang schon recht abenteuerlich scheint, tun die alles um dies zu widerlegen, sprich ein Sachverständiger. Sprich es an!
Vielleicht brauchen die ne neue Anhängerkupplung und du wärst der Goldesel 
Apropos Anhängerkupplung: Mein Papa hatte mal nen Jeep, vorne nen Rammschutz - hinten ne Anhängerkupplung. Da hatte er auch mal einen Unfall. Ihm fuhr hinten eine drauf und vorne wurde er selbst gegen einen anderen Wagen gestoßen. Fazit: Von der Hinterfrau war die Front kaputt, der Vordermann hatte hinten ein eingedrücktes Heck, beim meinem Paps haste gar nix gesehen.  Und wie Bine schon erwähnte, ne Anhängerkupplung zieht ein wahnsinniges Gewicht und muss eine ungeheure Anhängerlast stützen, da kann die von so nen kleinen Bums - sprich hinten draufrollen - nicht derart nach unten gebogen sein! Sehr unwahrscheinlich!!! Da ist echt was faul, dass es zum Himmel stinkt!!! Mehr kann ich jetzt nicht zu sagen, aber Zweifel sind gerechtfertigt - auf alle Fälle. Lass dich nicht für dumm verkaufen, wehr dich!


----------



## BineMX (23. März 2012)

@Murmel: Herzlichen Glückwunsch  und viel viel Erfolg im neuen Job!!! Vermute mal wir sind im gleichen Bereich tätig  ... da du schreibst: erst wenn ich die Gehälter überwiesen hab


----------



## chayenne06 (23. März 2012)

so... war heute mittag noch bei einer auto werkstatt, um nur mal die sachlage zu erzählen und was die für einen eindruck haben. der meister meinte dann auch, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ich, ohne selbst davon einen schaden zu haben/zu sehen, die ahk des vordermanns so weit verbogen haben sollte. 
werde nun nochmal bei meiner versicherung anrufen, klarstellen dass die mir drauf sind!! und das mit der ahk nochmal genau erzählen... das muss dann alles genau geprüft werden! noch dazu bin ich im rechtsschutz, kann dann auch zu einem anwalt gehen. mal sehen! kampflos gebe ich mich da nicht hin!!! bin schließlich eine löwin 

morgen und sonntag möchte ich dann wieder ne runde biken! nach dem ganzen auto mist bin ich nicht mal ins fitness gekommen. heute hatten wir am nachmittag noch feuerwehr übung! da bin ich auch erst um 18 uhr heim gekommen. 
freu mich sehr, morgen ist endlich wieder sommerzeit umstellung 
wünsche euch ein bikereiches WE!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> kampflos gebe ich mich da nicht hin!!! bin schließlich eine löwin




 Das ist mal eine sehr gute Einstellung!!! Zeig ihnen deine Krallen 
Viel Erfolg, Ramona, und trotz allem ein wunderschönes Wochenende - auch an alle anderen Kalorienkillerinnen 

LG Antje


----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2012)

So, Ihr Lieben, dieses Wochenende heißt es die letzten Punkte für den Winterpokal zu sammeln. Die Bedingungen sind ja super und so macht das letzte Punkte einfahren doch richtig viel Spaß 
Heute konnte ich auch meinen "Boxenstop" endlich bei meinem Lieblingsitaliener machen, der hat wieder geöffnet und das, mit Abstand, leckerste Eis hier in der Gegend  Zitrone, Malaga und Haselnuss ....hmmmmm, lecker 
Das musste einfach sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (24. März 2012)

hi hi. lecker Eis!! das mag ich auch wahnsinnig gern . Da fällt mir spontan die beste Eisdiele am Lago ein, bzw. in Riva - sooo lecker... ich will hin!!! ohhhh....

ja bei euch war es bestimmt schön. ich war hier fertig und abfahrbereit, als es am himmel so komisch aussah... hab mich dann entschieden nicht zu biken, und natürlich hat sich alles ohne einen tropfen irgendwann wieder verzogen... tja  hoffe nun auf morgen. meine mageren 100 Punkte für den WP möchte ich noch voll bekommen ... das ist wirklich sehr dürftig gewesen


----------



## murmel04 (25. März 2012)

so nun wünsche ich euch erstmal einen herrlichen sonnigen sonntag.

hoffe ihr habt alle zeit um ne runde zu biken, ich werd mich jetzt auch so langsam auf den weg machen.

aber trotzdem hätte ich mal gerne euren rat oder tip.

ich hab ja meinen neuen arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben ist alles und ich freue mich schon tierisch

so nun muss ich ja meine alte arbeit noch kündigen, erster punkt mein arbeitsbvertag wurde damals ja nie unterschrieben, werder vom arbeitgeber noch von mir, könnte mir vorstellen die gf wissen gar nicht dass es das ding gibt

lt. dem vertrag hätte ich 6 wochen zum quartalsende also mitte mai zum 30.06.

tjs soll ich nun böse sein uns so lange warten oder fair sein und ihnen die möglichkeit geben längere zeit für eine nachfolgesuche zu haben???

denke wird eh so sein dass ich nicht die ganze zeit arbeiten werde, urlaub hab ich ja auch noch 15,5 tage, allerdings liegt mein einer urlaubsantrag im mai noch zur genehmigung rum, wobei er im moment ehr verschwunden ist, alle anderen taqe wie brückentage in der zeit sind schon genehmigt

wiess echt nicht was ich machen soll, fair sein ode echt fieß, oder erstmal warten ob die kleinen mobbingdinge diese woche weitergehen

@bine, wenn du auch auf monatsende und den 10. des monats aufpassen musst dann ja die lieben zahlen halt.

so nun mache ich mich mal fertig und ab in die sonne und zum eis....

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (25. März 2012)

so... die letzten WP punkte sind mit soeben eingefahren. dass wars... hoffe nächsten winter wirds besser bei mir  

ansonsten hab ich nochmal meinen schaden am auto genauer angeschaut... und irgendwie vermute ich , kommt der doch von der ahk. weil es nur ne punktuelle delle ist, und halt ein wenig davor bzw. drum herum. und die kante der ladefläche müsste wenn ja einen geraden schaden gemacht haben  ein mist!!  als mein auto hinter deren auto stand, meinte ich es war die kante... aber wahrscheinlich hab ich mich getäuscht. trotz allem bin ich immer noch der meinung, dass die rückwärts sind... wer weiß was da rauskommt...

@murmel: da kann ich dir leider auch  nicht helfen. weiß nicht was besser ist  

schönen nachmittag noch!


----------



## Silvermoon (25. März 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt auch meine letzten Punkte für den WP eingetragen. Im Moment haben wir *1121 Punkte *und stehen auf *Rang 334 * Na, das ist doch was!
Schön war´s, auch wenn die Motivation sich all zu oft irgendwo versteckt hielt und nicht rauskommen wollte. Meinen Rollentrainer habe ich die Tage auch abgebaut (jetzt ist ja wieder Frischluftbiken angesagt), jetzt hab ich im Wohnzimmer wieder Platz  Genutzt hatte ich ihn dieses Mal mehr als im letzten Winter, aber mehr wie ne halbe Stunde ist äääääätzend 

*Mädels, schön war´s mit euch *allen hier und "Gesprächsstoff" und Motivationsbeschwörungen gab es ja ganz viel  Es hat viel Spaß gemacht, für das Team Punkte zu sammeln und nen kleinen Beitrag zu geben. Egal, wer wie viele Punkte erarbeitet hat, wichtig ist, das wir alle Spaß hatten, uns selbst oder den einen oder anderen hier im Team motivieren konnten. Das fand ich sehr schön und auch das wir als Person nicht vergessen gingen, sondern jede hier ihren Frust und ihre Freude den anderen mitteilen konnte 

Fände es schön, wenn wir unseren Kalorienkiller LO-Thread jetzt nicht vernachlässigen, sondern dennoch schön Probleme wälzen, sei es über mysteriöse Unfälle oder Kündigungsfristen, Arbeitsverträge etc. ....*übrigens, murmel*, ich bin da jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt überfragt und kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen oder dir nen Rat geben 
...oder einfach so miteinander "quatschen" - das würde mir echt fehlen 

Vielleicht klappt es ja doch mal mit einen Kalorienkillerinnen-Treffen 

...und, sind wir am nächsten WP wieder am Start???? 

Ganz liebe und herzliche Grüße von eurem Odenwälder Mädel


----------



## murmel04 (26. März 2012)

Jaaaa, schön wars

machen wir wieder - na klar, das einzige was daran doof ist, da ist es dann wieder kalt, dunkel usw.....

LG vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch zu einem Treffen.


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2012)

Na, seid ihr bei dem Wetter alle fleißig mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen? Hatte heute Glück, meine lieben Kolleginnen  gönnten mir eine Stunde früher den Feierabend und so konnte ich mal wieder ne schöne Runde drehen 

Durch Zufall entdeckte ich sogar nen neuen Singletrail, der sich abseits vom paralell verlaufenden Forstweg durch den Wald schlängelte. Schön angelegt, da haben wohl ein paar Biker Hand angelegt  Ist nicht abschüssig, aber sehr schön flowig zu fahren (wenn man zwischendurch immer mal kurz in die Pedale tritt). Man schlängelt sich um die Bäume herum, Wurzeln gibts etliche, ein paar Spitzkehren (uiiii, da muss man schon aufpassen, dass man mit dem Lenker nicht an nem Baum hängen bleibt) und es macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß. Irgendwann spuckt einen der Wald wieder aus und man steht auf dem Forstweg - schwupps!
Und was macht man da???  Fährt das Stück Forstweg wieder hoch, bis zur "Einflugschneise" und fährt diesen Singletrail noch ein Mal, ...und noch ein Mal..... und weils so schön war noch ein weiteres Mal 
Bekloppt, gell   ...aber das hat sooooo viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (28. März 2012)

Guten Morgen meine Damen 
Ich fand´s auch schön hier mit dem Winterpokal.... will aber noch gar ned an den nächsten denken.... der Herbst/Winter kommt mit Sicherheit eh wieder viel zu früh und gefühlt ratzfatz  Wenns den aber soweit ist bin ich gern wieder dabei.
Wollte eigentlich am Sonntag meine erste Runde radln aber ich war einfach nur müde und unmotiviert.
Nach 4 aufeinanderfolgenden WE in Italien, die zwar super aber halt auch anstrengend sind, durfte ich ja diesen Samstag den ganzen Tag an der Kasse stehen, da war am Sonntag dann die Luft raus bei mir. Zufälligerweise die Geschäfte geöffnet bei uns  und ausnahmsweise nervten mich die Menschenmassen nicht  

@silvermoon: nö warum  ist wie MX fahren,immer die gleiche Runde 

@Murmel: jepp, an diesen Tag ist´s bei mir auch schlecht mit Urlaub.  Weiß ja nicht wie stark du innerlich schon gekündigt hast, wenn du dich schon weit von deinem jetzigen Job entfernt hast, würd ich die gesetzl.Kündigungfrist nehmen. Dann ist mit ausharren bis zur Kündigungsfrist auch keinem geholfen  Weder dir noch deinem Chef.

Schönen Tag euch allen!


----------



## chayenne06 (28. März 2012)

hier gibts ja auch so ne trainingsverwaltung - da kann man wohl auch ein team anmelden... 
ich hab mir jetzt in diesem jahr meine bisherigen ausfahrten via pc aufgeschrieben, um zu sehen wieviel hm und km es dann am ende vom jahr waren. bin gespannt!

war eben auch schnell aufm berg ums eck... bergauf ist einfach ne quälerei... aber war sogar schneller wie die letzten 2 mal! bergab einen trail gefahren, den anderen nicht. hab mich nicht getraut, und alleine ist halt mist- sollte mir doch was zustoßen, wer weiß ob ich da dann gefunden werde?  waren dann 23km und 464hm in 1h39min

aber alleine ist einfach mist!!!!  soviele sind mir entgegen gekommen... und ich immer alleine


----------



## Silvermoon (28. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hab mich nicht getraut, und alleine ist halt mist- sollte mir doch was zustoßen, wer weiß ob ich da dann gefunden werde?



Spätestens, wenn die ersten Pilzsammler sich im Unterholz tümmeln 




chayenne06 schrieb:


> aber alleine ist einfach mist!!!!  soviele sind mir entgegen gekommen... und ich immer alleine



Kenn ich, ist ziemlich doof! Mein Aufruf hier im LO ein paar Mitbikerinnen aus meiner Umgebung zu finden, war ja auch nicht mit Erfolg gekrönt - hat sich niemand gemeldet  

Einzelschicksale


----------



## chayenne06 (28. März 2012)

ja hab deinen echt lieben aufruf gesehen!  das tut mir echt leid! frag mich schon wo die sich dann immer rumtreiben, oder wie sich da so cliquen oder pärchen immer bilden, die dann zusammen los radln??


----------



## Silvermoon (28. März 2012)

...ja, das frag ich mich auch!!! Hmmm, schade, dachte, das sich wenigstens eine melden würde, aber war nix. Wäre bestimmt ganz nett gewesen, so ein kleiner lustiger Trupp von MTBikerinnen


----------



## chayenne06 (28. März 2012)

ja echt komisch.. aber gibts nicht noch mehr ausm odenwald??? das kann doch so gar nicht sein !!


----------



## Silvermoon (28. März 2012)

Es gibt hier diverse Radsportvereine. Aber ich bin keine Vereinstante. Mag das so gar nicht. Mir ist es lieber einfach nur ungezwungen mit netten Leuten unterwegs zu sein, Schwätzchen zu halten, auch mal anzuhalten und Päuschen zu machen, schöne Touren zu fahren, aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen. Einfach nur Spaß haben  
Vielleicht hab ich irgendwann mal irgendwas verpasst   So einen reinen Männerhaufen, dem du hinterher hechten musst??? Nein, danke! Das macht keinen Spaß!!! Ach weiß auch nicht.... schon alles ziemlich doof und frustrierend....


----------



## Silvermoon (28. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ja echt komisch.. aber gibts nicht noch mehr ausm odenwald??? das kann doch so gar nicht sein !!




hmmmm, scheinen sich alle sehr gut zu verstecken


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2012)

hey, nein dass alleine fahren ist kein einzelschicksal mir geht es meist genauso.

finde irgendwie hier auch niemanden, hab ja vor llllaaannnnger zeit auch mal einen aufruf für meine ecke gemacht, was soll ich sagen, ich muss die antworten heute noch immer aussortieren

ne eine antwort kam, als ich dann zurückgeantwortet habe kam nix mehr

wir haben hier auch ein paar vereine unter anderem eine mtbgruppe vom dav, da war ich am anfang auch öfters dabei, aber irgendwie ist das nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle, ich brauche bei den abendtouren kein wettrennen, da kann es gerne entspannter sein, und wenn ich in der möglichen zeit nur 25km statt 30km oder mehr fahre dann soll es gut sein.

und dann noch eine, aber das sind die wirklichen racer, also wieder nix.

mädel´s also auch hier fehlanzeige, es kommt einfach nix zusammen

wäre schon nicht schlecht, muss ja nicht immerzu sein, aber gerade wenn mal die motivation fehlt wäre es nicht schlecht jemanden zu haben.

aber es ist halt nicht so. also ziehe ich meist weiterhin alleine rum.

so trotzdem einen schönen tag. zum biken komme ich diese woche erst am sonntag, hoffentlich macht das wetter mit.

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (29. März 2012)

oh... hier gibts auch ne mtb gruppe vom dav.. hab auch schon paar mal in deren forum einen beitrag geschrieben. die würden auch heute abend lostigern. aber 18.30 ist mir dann für heute (mein längster arbeitstag ist immer donnerstags)auch zu spät... natürlich wird da auch mal an anderen tagen was zam gehen. aber: ich weiß halt auch ned wie schnell die fahren, und bergauf bin ich nunmal ne schnecke ohne puste ! und hetzen möcht ich mich auch ned (lassen) 
dann solltet ihr schleunigst hier her ziehen, dann hätte sich das Thema des alleine bikens erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (29. März 2012)

Warum sich keiner meldet weiß ich auch ned, scheint daß ja viele jemand suchen zum radln aber sich wohl keiner findet 
Ich fahr ja auch sehr viel alleine, da ich ja unter der Woche freie Nachmittage habe und muß sagen daß mich das nicht wirklich stört. 
Allerdings fahr ich auch keine Trails oder ähnliches, wo Gefahr bestände daß mich keiner findet  

Wobei ich beim radln oft auf andere treffe, da sind schon viele nette Gespräche unterwegs entstanden. 
Was mir eher abgeht, sind Tourenvorschläge, da ich mich in den Bergen leider ned so auskenne (nach Karte fahren nervt mich)...  als Kind bin ich beim wandern hinterhergedackelt und dann hatte ich für Jahrzehnte erstmal die Schnauze vol vom Berg 

Ansonsten kann ich mich auf mein Tempo/Puls konzentrieren und muß niemand hinterherhechten. 
Davon abgesehen, daß ich bergauf definitiv keine Quäntchen Luft übrig hab zum quatschen  

Also Mädls Kopf hoch, Brust raus und Augen auf beim Radln   dann klappts bestimmt mit nem netten Plausch unterwegs


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2012)

ja klar, ich sag immer dazu meine abendliche bewegungsrunde da ist es ok wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin. das eh nur um sich zu bewegen, den kopf zu lüften usw. 

was ich halt schön finde ist am we dann einfach mit ein paar leuten, ne runde zu drehn, auch um neue touren zu finden. 

sich dann danach, oder auch mal unterwegs in einen biergarten zu setzen quatschen usw., einfach ohne stress das ganze.
oder auf die touren mit techniktraining zu verbinden einfach sowas.

bin neulich mit einer freundin einfach losgezogen, ok sie auf inlinern ich mit bike, war zwar nur radweg und für mich nicht anstrengend aber es war trotzdem schön, unterwegs eine cappu getrunken, mensch sowas brauch ich ab und an, ist dann einfach ein klein bisschen urlaub....

aber irgendwie findet sich sowas nicht, ne ich will auch keinen zwang, wie so heute muss ich dahin und mitfahren ähh ist ja dann wie arbeit.

finde es aber immer toll, wie man angeschaut wird, wenn man als frau alleine unterwegs ist 

aber eines ist toll, wenn man als frau alllein unterwegs ist, bekommt man immer sofort hilfe angeboten wenn was sein sollte bzw. es wird nachgefragt ob alles ok ist oder man hilfe braucht.
so mir geschehen am sonntag, als ich mal kurz das bike zur seite gelegt habe um mein handy auf lautlos zustellen, was ich vorher vergessen hatte und das ding dann dauern im rucksack rumgehupt hat und das nervt auf dauer!!

na ich geb die hoffnung nicht auf, vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwann jemand wo chemie und leistung stimmt

lg


----------



## BineMX (29. März 2012)

Ja wie schon gesagt, daß mit den neuen Touren also spezielle jetzt MTB fehlt mir auch, da bin ich allein doch sehr phlegmatisch  und fahr halt dann immer des gleiche 
Und Kopf lüften geht wirklich gut beim radln  Und daß mit Hilfe anbieten kann ich nur bestätigen. Zum Glück, weil ich bin ja der absolute Technikdepp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und am WE hab ich ja das Glück einen Mitfahrer zu haben, wobei ich da gegen Abend auch schon mal alleine losziehe, wenn mein Freund zu erledigt ist von Arbeit oder Mopedfahrn. 
Oder auch mal er alleine eine kleine Samerbergrunde im flotten Tempo, wenn ich unter der Woche schon genug km geschruppt hab 

Ansonsten mag ich auch gerne auf meiner bevorzugten Hütte (siehe oben *grins*) mich in die Sonne setzen und ein bisserl lesen... oder irgendwo unterwegs. Vorausgesetzt ich fahr mit Rucksack  wobei ich mal testen muß ob mein E-Reader in die trikottasche paßt


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> dann solltet ihr schleunigst hier her ziehen, dann hätte sich das Thema des alleine bikens erledigt




hihihi, der Vorschlag ist  Werden in und um Rosenheim noch Erzieherinnen für ganztags gesucht??? 
....ich komme 


Also, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin, dann werde ich oft von besorgten (meist älteren) Herrschaften gefragt, ob ich so alleine keine Angst hätte - wo heutzutage doch so viel passiert  Hmmm, dürfte ich mich ja gar nimmer vor die Haustür wagen  Muss über solche Aussagen immer schmunzeln.... vielleicht sollte ich mal aufrüsten: neben Pumpe, 1.Hilfe und Ersatzschlauch - Elektroschocker, Pfefferspray und keine Ahnung was 
Mein letzter Mitbiker war ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad, der mich, ganz ehrlich, mit seinem ganzen GA1, GA2 und weiß der Teufel was es da alles gibt Gelabbere , Kohlenhydratspeicher, Leistungsdiagnostik, Wettkampfvorbereitung usw. immer dermaßen zugetextet hatte, dass ich irgendwann mal das Alleinefahren liebend gerne bevorzugt hatte als mir diesen Mist anzuhören. Ich wollte schöne Touren fahren und kein Leistungszentrum eröffnen  
Beim Marathon war er dann nur ein paar Minuten schneller als ich  Das zum Thema Grundlagentraining, Wettkampfvorbereitung und Kohlenhydratspeicher auffüllen 

Ja, nee, irgendwie hatte ich mir von meinem Aufruf mehr versprochen  Vielleicht werden hier im Sommer wieder geführte Touren vom Bikeladen und den Vereinen angeboten, die sind immer ganz schön und es ergibt sich da was. Aber so lange wollte ich jetzt auch nicht warten. Werde meinen Aufruf wohl noch einmal aktualisieren und geduldig warten .... und warten ... und warten ... und alleine fahren


----------



## chayenne06 (29. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> hihihi, der Vorschlag ist  Werden in und um Rosenheim noch Erzieherinnen für ganztags gesucht???
> ....ich komme



ähm, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  
hier sind schon immer wieder stellen drin, auch ganztags, kindergarten wie krippe oder hort.. alles dabei! musst einfach mal reinschauen, z.b. unter ovb-online.de. das ist die zeitung hier in und um rosenheim! auch münchen sucht ohne ende! die inserieren sogar hier in der zeitung. also stellen gibts bestimmt!


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2012)

Hmmmmm, also, die schöne Gegend und die Berge wären ja schon mal ein Anreiz  
Wenn der Job noch stimmt, könnte man da ja mal ernsthaft drüber nachdenken 

Bist du nicht auch "eingewandert", Ramona????


----------



## chayenne06 (29. März 2012)

ja bin ich - aus Augsburg  
aber bisher keine sekunde bereut


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2012)

Bei mir wäre die Entfernung zu meiner Heimat dann doch etwas größer. Luftlinie etwa 350 km! Das gleicht ja einer Auswanderung  
Aber im Ernst, Rosenheim und Umgebung ist echt schön


----------



## murmel04 (30. März 2012)

schön ja und sicherlich aufregender als bei mir hier

aber ich müsste so viel miteinpacken....

so mädel´s heute ist tag X werde mich heute mittag so ca. 15 uhr so richtig unbeliebt machen aber da muss frau durch. schlimmer wird dann erst die nächste woche, denke ich.

mal schaun was mir übers wochenende einfällt.

lg zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt erst einmal ein paar Tage Urlaub  und hoffe, dass das Wetter mir gnädig ist


----------



## BineMX (30. März 2012)

ohhhh dann wünsch ich einen schönen Urlaub!!! 
Ich hätte eigentlich mit meiner Mam wegfahren sollen wenn bei ihr das neue Bad eingebaut wird. Nur leider sind die Handwerker ausgerechnet in der Lohn/Abschlußwoche da und mein Freund hat ja auch Geburstag. So entgeht mir ein kostenloser Urlaub 
Bei uns ist es grau in grau, kalt und beim radln gestern und heute wars elendig windig 
In Italien wär´s schön... *träum*  aber da Ferienbeginn ist macht es keinen Sinn morgen früh zu starten. Und heute Abend ging es nicht. 

@murmel: und wie war´s???


----------



## murmel04 (30. März 2012)

oh urlaub -- ich auch haben will

dir viel spass, das wetter wird schon wieder, spätestens am montag


----------



## chayenne06 (31. März 2012)

@silvermoon:
schönen urlaub!! ich hab nur gründonnerstag frei, und nächste woche dienstag. aber da bin ich ja dann in der anderen kita zum schnupper arbeiten! bin gespannt! nach wie vor hin und her gerissen bzgl. "alten job" behalten oder "neuen job" annehmen... 

hier ist das wetter heute nicht besonders schön  und kalt ist es wieder geworden, wie bine schon geschrieben hat. mal sehen, viell.geht morgen was. heute werde ich nix mehr tun, ausser "relaxen" und einkaufen  
schönes rest we noch!


----------



## Silvermoon (31. März 2012)

Na, Ramona, dann drück ich dir für deinen Probearbeitstag mal ganz fest die Daumen  Bin mal gespannt, wie deine Eindrücke sind. Hälst uns doch auf dem Laufenden, oder?
Bei uns ist das Wetter auch nicht sonderlich schön - bewölkt und ziemlich frisch um die Nase. Ich hoffe nur, dass es nächste Woche wenigstens trocken bleibt und nicht sooo kalt ist, damit ich wenigstens ein bißchen Biken kann. So ein paar Tage Urlaub tun auch mal gut 

Euch allen hier ein schönes WE, egal wie ihr es gestalten werdet 

Antje


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2012)

@chayenne06, dann wünsche ich dir viel spass beim probearbeiten und dass du für dich die richtige entscheidung triffst, wirst du aber bin mir ganz sicher

also ich hab am freitrag kurz nach dem offziellen dienstschluss mein kündigung abgegeben, was soll ich sagen, es ist wirklich so, dass ich mir die monatelangen mobbingattacken nicht eingebildet habe man versucht mit wirklich loszuwerden....

schon schade wenn das vom boss kommt (obwohl sowas sollte es überhaupt gibt aber vom boss selber nochmal schlimmer), na mal schaun ob ich da noch was mache, so da war ich nett und habe es gleich gemacht, hätte sie auflaufen lassen sollen und es erst mitte mai machen sollen.

mal schaun was morgen passiert, ob er nochmal auf mich zukommt.

so nun wünsche ich euch einen sonnigen sonntag, wird zwar kühler als 

letzte woche, aber die sonne scheint


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2012)

@murmel:

Tja, manchmal täuscht einem das Gefühl eben nicht. Mobbing ist ne ganz fiese und linke Sache! Das Schlimme daran ist, das diejenigen, die dies gegen einen anderen schüren, womöglich noch am längeren Hebel sitzen - warum auch immer, aber die bekommen Rückendeckung von ganz oben und die Frage ist "warum???". Die heimsen sich dann die Posten ein und vorher wurde eben mal alles weggemobbt, was als Störfaktor empfunden wurde! Ich kenne da auch ne ganz fiese Geschichte  Das kann man mit dem normalen Menschenverstand nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich wünsche Dir mit deiner neuen Arbeit auf alle Fälle viel Glück, viel Spaß und nette Kollegen und Kolleginnen 

Im Gegensatz zu gestern ist es heute richtig schön, aber ein bißchen frisch - egal - hauptsache die Sonne scheint 

Wünsche euch allen nen schönen Sonntag!!!

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Odenwald


----------



## chayenne06 (1. April 2012)

hier hat es übernacht sogar geschneit... 
und nun hat es gerade 5 Grad  
die sonne scheint, aber echt kalt ....


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2012)

Wie??? Schnee??? Oh nein


----------



## chayenne06 (1. April 2012)

ja leider  bestimmt liegt wieder ein bißchen davon auf "meinen" hausbergstrecken, die ich die letzten tage schon gefahren bin... auf flachland fahren keine lust - und bergauf wirds bestimmt zapfig


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2012)

Oje, das ist wohl einer der (wenigen) Nachteile, wenn man in den Bergen wohnt, aber ich wünsche dir dennoch ne schöne Biketour 

Ich Schnarchnase habe verpasst mich für das Saisonopening eines Radvereins hier in meiner Nähe anzumelden. Die eröffnen heute mit 3 verschiedenen Touren (ist für jeden was dabei an km und hm) die Bikesaison und das soll immer total schön sein. Aber ich habs leider verpasst!!! War mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, ob ich mich da heute Morgen noch nachmelden hätte können. Naja, wollte das Risiko jetzt nicht eingehen, mit Sack und Pack da einzulaufen und dann geht nix mehr. Also, hab ich beschlossen heute Mittag alleine zu fahren. Echt blöd gelaufen - kommt davon, wenn man sich sowas nicht im Kalender vermerkt!! Aaaarrrrghhhhhh.........

ähmmm, wo steckt denn unsre greenhorn????


----------



## chayenne06 (4. April 2012)

guten morgen ihr lieben 
nun hat es mich nach ende des WP´s mit einer schnupfennase erwischt. bestimmt hab ich mich am sonntag morgen beim palmgottesdienst verkühlt- es hatte ja nur so 2 grad plus  voll ärgerlich, weil ich auch so matt bin, und mich dann nicht aufs radln einlassen kann. morgen ist dann großer umzugstag meiner eltern - das wird nicht nur körperlich anstrengend, sondern auch seelisch...  aber jedes ende, hat auch einen  neuen anfang!
überraschenderweise haben sich meine cousine mit mann und meine tante/onkel für ostern angemeldet. das ist schön, sie kommen nach bad tölz über ostern. (alle verwandten sind ja in der eifel zuhause). darauf freu ich mich nun! 
wünsche euch einen schönen mittwoch! 
heute noch arbeiten, dann frei bis dienstag. und dienstag ist probearbeiten angesagt... mal sehen!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. April 2012)

Jaaaa ich lebe noch 
Hatte nur die letzten Tage nicht so lust zum schreiben  Dann gings ja auch um Jobwechsel und so und da kann ich leider noch nicht mitreden  
Leider stands die letzte Zeit au net so doll um meine motivation, musste mich einfach bissel in meinem Loch verkriechen und für mich sein...

Greife aber jetzt wieder an  Habt ihr ja mitgekriegt, dass ich die ernährung bissel umgestellt hab, mal sehn was das wird  Auf radeln hab ich letzte Zeit iwie net so bock gehabt, leider hats heut nacht ordentlich geregnet sodass es jetzt im wald wieder matschig sein wird  Hab gefallen am joggen gefunden, is halt net so aufwendig un man kann es mal schnell zwischendurch machen  Leider ziept seit letzter Woche meine Wade  Weiß jetzt net was ich machen soll  

Unglaublich auch was so bissel flirterei mit der seele alles anstellen kann  Deswegen gehts mir auch wieder besser, hab neue Kraft und Energie geschöpft  Mal sehn was draus wird 

Leider passt das Wetter nicht mehr zu den Frühlingsgefühlen :kotz:Mal sehn wies an Ostern wird, als Saarländer wollen wir die Schwenksaison eröffnen 

Wünsch euch allen noch schöne Feiertage und viel Glück beim finden der Osternester


----------



## murmel04 (4. April 2012)

morgen, na dann wünsche ich euch auch erstmal schöne ostern 
tja das mit dem eiersammeln ist so eine sache, hab noch keine ahnung wann ich überhaupt für die feiertage einkaufen gehen soll

auf donnerstagabend hab ich irgendwie keinen bock, da ist es so voll, da geht wieder gar nix

na greenhornbiker, das hört sich doch alles ganz gut an mit den frühlingsgefühlen wird schon wenn es so sein soll

ach ja deine ernährungsumstellung habe ich im anderen fred verfolgt, kann ehrlich gesagt damit nix anfangen, hab ein paar logi bücher daheim, aber passt nicht einfach nicht ins familiengefüge, und das mit den kh weglassen oder am abend nicht, passt einfach nicht in mein leben. 
hoffe bei dir geht es einfacher, kannst aber die bücher haben die ich noch rumliegen habe. brauche sie nicht, sag einfach bescheid, bin froh wenn sie weg sind.

tja an meiner erhährung muss ich auch wieder was ändern, bin nur im moment nicht sehr konzequent hab jetzt seit drei tagen bauchschmerzen, egal ob ich esse oder nicht da doofe ist, ich hab ja hunger, also muss ich ab und an was essen, keine ahnung was das sein kann.

war vor vier wochen ja schon mal so richtig magenkrank, und bekomme es seitdem nicht mehr richtig weg und dauerschmerz ist echt sch....


und mein hausdoc ist nächste woche nicht da, grrr

chayenne, viel spass und glück beim probearbeiten wird schon

und sonst allen ein schönes osterfest


----------



## Silvermoon (5. April 2012)

Frühlingsgefühle???? Ooooooh, die hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder 
*@greenhorn: ignoriere das Wetter, Frühlingsgefühle sind wetterunabhängig*

Nunja, hatte dafür heute ein nettes Highlight im Baumarkt, jaaa, im Baumarkt (musste ich für meinen Papa PU-Schaumreiniger holen). Es ist schon ein Phänomen, wenn du als junge Frau in nen Baumarkt einen auf völlig ratlos machst und plötzlich sämtliche Verkäufer aus allen Ecken auf dich zugestürmt kommen   Hab ich mir mal den charmantestlächelnsden und mit Abstand gutaussehensden (also, für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls) Verkäufer rausgesucht  
Hmmmm, der war aber auch wirklich nett 
Aber PU-Schaumreiniger war jetzt nicht gerade die optimale Grundlage für einen Flirt 

So, Karfreitag soll ja wettertechnisch gar nicht so schlecht werden, wogegen Ostern ja förmlich ins Wasser fallen soll  
Na, dann mal  

 - ihr Lieben


----------



## nicole_s (7. April 2012)

Hallo Ladys,

bring Euch noch ein paar Sonnenstraheln mit, gerade frisch aus bella Italia. Eine Woche Vinschgau und man ist wie neu geboren, kann ich wirklich hier nur allen empfehlen!! Alles easy, gut ausgeschildert, nur nette Leute, gutes Essen UND fast immer schön-wetter-Garantie!

Rosenheim schaut heut a bisserl blass aus, glaub 6 Grad und Dauerregen, puh!
Kuscheldecke und Fernsehwetter wohl ..

@Silbermoon: Erzieherinnen-stellen sind hier gar nicht so rar, wenn wirklich mal Bedarf ist, sagst nochmal bescheid 

LG
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (7. April 2012)

nicole_s schrieb:


> @Silbermoon: Erzieherinnen-stellen sind hier gar nicht so rar, wenn wirklich mal Bedarf ist, sagst nochmal bescheid



sag bloß du auch??


----------



## Silvermoon (7. April 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen MTBikenden-Erzieherinnen-Thread ins Leben rufen  
Glaube, die haben gar kein anderes Hobby 

*@nicole_s*: Gehörst du auch zu der obengenannten Kategorie??? 

Das wird mir doch langsam hier immer sympathischer.... vielleicht sollte ich doch ab nach Rosenheim und mir da nen Job suchen. Zumindest stehen die Chancen ganz gut, dass mindestens eine Kollegin MTB fährt 


Bei uns ist gerade so das typische Aprilwetter


----------



## nicole_s (7. April 2012)

..nein, nein, Erzieherin bin ich keine aber die Schwägerin und eine sehr gute Freundin 
Da bekomm ich mit dass es recht easy ist zu wechseln und die sich auch gut weiterbilden nebenbei mit echt interessanten Geschichten muss ich sagen..

Doofes Aprilwetter heute, so schlimm da kann man auch gleich putzen und bügeln, sehr ätzend. Immerhin kann es jetzt ja wohl nur noch besser werden!!

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (9. April 2012)

*@ nicole_s*

... das wäre mir jetzt auch langsam echt unheimlich geworden ... lauter Erzieherinnen 
Passt scho 

Aber ein Cube Wls fährste, Stereo oder AMS?


----------



## nicole_s (9. April 2012)

Cube Stereo Wls, denk das Vorgängermodell von deinem.. ein schwarzes mit lila/pink im Rahmen und eloxierter Bremse in der Farbe + nachträglich farblich passende Aufhübschungen  Mit Türkis ists auch ein Kracher !!

Ist eigenlich von den Girls hier jemand zum Opening am 1. Mai am Gardasee?
Bin noch am Überlegen hinzufahren...hmmm...


----------



## murmel04 (10. April 2012)

so mädel´s nach den doofen schneebildern der letzten tage ein bisschen frühling

gott sei dank die wenigen stunden richtig genutzt

lg


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (10. April 2012)

Oh mann Chicas, ich lese immer bei euch mit und finde es total schade, dass ihr so schlechtes Wetter habt  Leide mit euch... 

Bei uns scheint seit Wochen die Sonne, heute war es zwar bedeckt, aber mit 21 Grad echt angenehm. 

@ Murmel: Probier mal eine 3-wöchige Kur mit Symbiolact Pulver. Das hilft mir immer, nachdem ich eine Magensache hatte. Ist ein Magen-Darm-Bakterium-Mischmasch, dass die Darmflora aufpeppt. Ist echt super

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass bei euch das Wetter bald besser wird. Liebe Grüße, ridet on Girls! -Roxy


----------



## Silvermoon (10. April 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Bei uns scheint seit Wochen die Sonne, heute war es zwar bedeckt, aber mit 21 Grad echt angenehm.



Ohhhhh, wie beneidenswert!!!!!

Ich *will *auch *schönes *Wetter ... *sofort *


----------



## BineMX (11. April 2012)

Wir waren zum Glück über Ostern in Italien, im Piemonte in Asti.
Einfach nur geniales Wetter!!! Sonne pur und gut über 20Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (13. April 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> Wir waren zum Glück über Ostern in Italien, im Piemonte in Asti.
> Einfach nur geniales Wetter!!! Sonne pur und gut über 20Grad



Ihr glücklichen!!


na hier war es unter aller SAU!! sorry. aber schnee 20cm an Ostern, ar..kalt und zeit für winterjacke... sehr ärgerlich!!! und ich muss echt sagen, seitdem das wetter wieder umgeschlagen hat, ist es mit meinen "frühlingsgefühlen" vorbei- und hab auch keine lust bei dem temperaturen zu biken. hab auch über ostern wieder einiges an schoki eier gegessen fühle mich zur zeit wieder 5kg schwerer  und muss erstmal wieder meine motivation suchen!!! 

dann hatte ich am dienstag ja den probetag im anderen kiga. nun ja. ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. hilfeeeeee!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (13. April 2012)

und??? wie war er, dein Probetag????


----------



## chayenne06 (13. April 2012)

ja an sich war das schnupperarbeiten ganz nett. ist halt schon was anderes mit 12 ( an dem tag waren es sogar 14 kids, weil der andere kiga zu hatte ) kleinen kids. aber ich denke da würde man sich auch dran gewöhnen. jetzt ist halt die frage was ICH will. bessere arbeitszeiten, dafür keine gruppenleitung mehr. kürzerer weg zur arbeit, oder weiterhin den längeren in kauf nehmen. neue kolleginnen, oder den alten treu bleiben? sind ja doch ein nettes team, auch wenn immer wieder mal unstimmigkeiten da sind. auch würde ich eher ungern die kinder "verlassen", man lernt sie ja doch ganz gut kennen und hat sie irgendwie lieb. natürlich wird das auch mit den neuen kids passieren  tja... ich weiß keine antwort. auch mein bauchgefühl ist nicht da


----------



## murmel04 (15. April 2012)

oh man ich glaub ich werd depressiv

ist doch wieder das typische sonntagswetter!!

man wie soll das werden, ich will in vier wochen ins allgäu, hab da ein we gebucht und dann noch ein paar tage zusätzlich und bis jetzt langt weder die kondi noch die technik
und wenn das mit dem wetter so weiter geht, hab ich keine lust auf allgäu, da ist es bei so einem wetter ja noch schlimmer als hier.

meine "trainerin" lässt mich auch hängen,

hab jetzt schon zig mal versucht kontakt herzustellen, einfach mal ein paar einzelstunden zu machen, ein paar sachen neu aufarbeiten, einfach damit man auch nicht alleine unterwegs ist, so zur sicherheit....
ne bekomme nicht mal ne antwort, na vielleicht denkt sie ich bin ein hoffnungsloser fall

so jetzt hab ich euch wieder mal die ohren vollgejammert

erzählt mal wie war euer we?? hoffentlich besser

@chayenne, was sagt dein bauch nach ein paar tagen???

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (15. April 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> oh man ich glaub ich werd depressiv



Du auch???? Mir geht´s genauso!!! Trübes Wetter - trübe Gedanken  
Ist einfach nur ätzend  ....und ich wüsste noch nicht einmal, was ich dagegen tun sollte  
Ich bade mal in Selbstmitleid, vielleicht hilft das ein bißchen


----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2012)

@murmel:
mein bauchgefühl sagt immer noch nix...  und so langsam müsste ich beim anderen arbeitgeber bescheid geben, ob ja oder nein ...

also dass war ja mal wieder ein bescheidenes we!! und die nächsten tage sieht es nicht besser aus - vielleicht geht morgen ne kleine runde, sollte es ein wenig schön sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (16. April 2012)

Das Wetter geht einem echt auf die Nerven  und mein Chef meinte vorhin er hätte den 100jährigen Kalender angeschaut, da soll es angeblich das ganze Jahr so naß und unbeständig bleiben!! Na SUUUPER Das hat mir die Laune nicht grad verbessert  bin heut auch mit dem Auto gefahren, weil naß und kalt... brrrr.

Mittwoch hab ich ja noch ganz vorsichtig trotz Gelenkblockade oder was auch immer im Studio trainiert, aber nach der Behandlung am Freitag fühlte ich mich erstmal wie 3x überfahren  mit schlimmsten Muskelkater. Da war mir nicht nach Training.  Aber es hat geholfen, ich kann wieder problemlos schlucken  Somit war ich stinkfaul am WE  aber Erholung muß ja auch mal sein!  
Und ich hatte genügend  Zeit um im Netz nach Laufrädern zu suchen, hab mir dann auch leichtere DT Swiss Laufräder für mein Cyclocross bestellt.... und eine Hose .. und eine Trikotjacke. Fazit: für´nGeldbeutel ist ein veregnetes Wochenende auch nicht besser als eines in Italien 

Ramona, wenn daß Bauchgefühl nicht hilft mach doch positiv/negativ Listen. Ich bin auch jemand der, auch wenn innerlich schon gekündigt, dann doch erstmal das "neue" scheut. Aber bereut hab ich bisher noch keinen Wechsel  nur einen durch Insolvenz "erzwungenen" aber das ist ja was andres. Und wenn du schon "Probe" arbeitest und ernsthaft überlegst, dann ist es evtl. vielleicht tatsächlich Zeit für einen Wechsel...  ob zu der Stelle oder woanders hin das kannst dann nur du entscheiden!

So Mädls, dann allen einen guten Start in diese regnerische Woche... hilft ja nix


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2012)

> *ZEIT CAMPUS: *Was kann man tun, wenn das Bauchgefühl nicht so eindeutig ist?
> 
> 
> *Gigerenzer:* Da gibt es einen Trick:
> Werfen Sie eine  Münze. Noch während sie fliegt, spüren Sie den Wunsch in sich, dass eine  bestimmte Seite oben liegen soll. Ihr Herz hat schon entschieden.


http://www.zeit.de/campus/2012/01/beileger-interview/seite-2

http://science.orf.at/stories/1672632/


----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2012)

nun es hatte sich das bewerben (anfang februar, glaube ich,oder sogar noch im januar?) bis zum vorst.gespräch (mitte märz) und nun probearbeiten (mitte april) doch ganz schön hingezogen. mittlerweile gibts momentan keine probleme in der jetzigen arbeit. aber das kann ja schnell wieder kommen - und ich bin dann diejenige die das wieder nicht bemerkt hat. so wie es vor weihnachten schon war! und darauf hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust... denke, wenns grad ganz akut wäre, wäre die entscheidung einfacher. beide arbeitsstellen haben vor - und nachteile. überlege halt, ob ich das bekannte/ich weiß was um mich rum los ist/wer wie tickt/was zu tun ist - verlassen soll,  um was neues/leute die ich nicht kenne/etc. anzufangen. es ist ja nicht alles schlecht in der jetzigen arbeit- gibt ja auch nette kolleginnen/kinder/eltern, mit denen ich gut zurecht komme, und es schade wäre, die zu verlassen. hmmmmmm..... 
ich denke, wenn es gerade wieder "stunk" geben würde, wäre es halt eindeutig/einfacher/klarer für mich. 
noch dazu haben wir genau vorhin in der teamsitzung das anliegen bekommen, wenn jemand vom team vor hat zu gehen/stunden zu kürzen/oder sonst für pläne hat, dies doch bitte demnächst mitteilen soll, damit mit offenen karten gespielt und geplant werden kann. "riecht" da jemand meine gedanken???


----------



## BineMX (16. April 2012)

Riechen villeicht nicht  aber das hier ist ja öffentlich. Und wer dich kennt, erkennt dich auch! Name/Beruf/Foto/Wohnort/Umzug... etc. die Welt ist klein und im Netz noch viel kleiner.
Aber sich bewerben ist ja nicht verboten, und manchmal hilft es ja wenn der Chef/Chefin befürchtet daß man geht  der Schuß kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen  nach dem Motto: Jeder ist ersetzbar.
Tja, einen Rat kann ich dir auch nicht geben... aber wegen Kindern/Eltern.. ist es nicht so, daß du die eh nur ein "paar" Jahre hast?  und ich würd ja einen näheren Arbeitsweg bevorzugen. Vor allem schon Zeitlich und Spritmäßig gesehen. Ausser es ist wie bei mir, daß es ein schöner Weg zum Radln ist und man quasi 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt.


----------



## Silvermoon (17. April 2012)

Liebe chayenne,

glaube, diese Entscheidung kann dir hier keiner abnehmen 
Finde die Ideen mit einer Pro und Contra-Liste aber nicht verkehrt. Nur so kannst du auf einen Blick sehen, was ein Wechsel oder ein Bleiben ausmachen könnte.
Du wirst sicherlich die richtige Entscheidung fällen


----------



## chayenne06 (17. April 2012)

ja die Entscheidung kann nur ich alleine treffen! das ist klar 

ich will wieder biken!! dieses wetter ist echt nervend. heute war es zwar dann am nachmittag ganz nett, aber da hatte ich leider keine zeit !!!!!  
aber: es kann ja nur noch besser werden! 
wünsche Euch Lieben eine gute nacht !


----------



## murmel04 (18. April 2012)

liebe chayenne,

klar die entscheidung kannst nur du treffen. allerdings denke ich dein kopf/unterbewusstsein hat sie eigentlich schon ohne deinen bauch getroffen

du hast angefangen dir was anderes zu suchen, dir gedanken über einen wechsel zu machen, ist meine meinnung, da sind die tiefen gehirnwindungen meist weiter als der rest.
und wenn es schon mal probleme gab, glaub mir die kommen irgendwann wieder, denn die leute sind ja die selben geblieben, damit hab ich erfahrung - leider

aber du wirst das richtige machen.

ich hab auch die hoffung auf besseres vor allem bestänigeres wetter 

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2012)

Wieso wird es immer erst gegen Abend so richtig schön 

Aber laut Metereologen soll das Wetter nächste Woche so richtig super werden 
www.gmx.net/themen/nachrichten/panorama/3491pn6-fruehling-kehrt-25-grad-erwartet

...na, hoffentlich ....


----------



## chayenne06 (18. April 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Wieso wird es immer erst gegen Abend so richtig schön
> 
> Aber laut Metereologen soll das Wetter nächste Woche so richtig super werden
> www.gmx.net/themen/nachrichten/panorama/3491pn6-fruehling-kehrt-25-grad-erwartet
> ...




daaaanke!!! ich hoffe es auch - wäre super und ein toller "lichtblick"!!!


----------



## murmel04 (18. April 2012)

na dann hoffen wir mal.

und ich müsste eigentlich nächste woche wieder arbeiten - na eigentlich, mal schaun

allerdings hab ich mir schon mal die längerfristige vorhersage angeschaut, und da wird es bald wieder kühler hab da was von 12 grad am tage gesehen, allerdings mit sonne.

oh ich hoffe meine wetterahnungen treffen nicht ein

also wir hoffen weiter

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2012)

...hauptsache *SONNE*


----------



## murmel04 (19. April 2012)

wir warten und beten


oh man mädel´s, also wenn frau erstmal die 4 hat dann geht es wirklich bergab - leider nicht auf dem bike sondern mit der gesundheit

jetzt hab ich erstmal laufverbot, beide archillissehnen dick und entzündet/ evtl. auch nur gereizt, was mir lieber wäre, entzündung ist so langwierig

und dabei will ich in vier wochen ins allgäu, wo soll ich nur die kondi bis dahin ernehmen

so und dann evtl. noch die tolle lactoseintoleranz, man mir bleibt echt nix erspart

so nun warten wir weiter auf die sonne und wärme

lg


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (19. April 2012)

Hey Murmel, und was sollst du gegen die Achillessehnengeschichte machen...? Ich kann ehrlich gesagt Homöopathie empfehlen. Nicht gleich wettern, erst mal probieren..! Ich habe damit viele Wehwehchen und auch ernste und akute Entzündungen schnell in den Griff bekommen. Und Nebenwirkungen = NULL. 
Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass es schnell geht. Wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, mal zu einem Homöopathen zu gehen - tu es! Es schadet nicht, zu verlieren hast du nichts und du wirst sehen, es hilft! 
(Auch gegen Lak.Int)

Liebe Grüße

R


----------



## murmel04 (19. April 2012)

na als erstes soll ich nicht laufen.

war heute noch bei einem physo und hab mir diese kinesio tapes auf beide machen lassen

einfach mal zur entlastung, hatte die schonmal wegen was anderem und fand es einfach klasse

morgen werde ich nochmal anrufen und nach krankengymnastik/massage fragen, einfach um die verspannten waden wieder locker zu bekommen, denn spielen ja auch eine rolle.

und dann nochmal in den laufschuhshop meines vertrauens gehen, und mit dem sprechen, der ist auch physo und irgendwie hat das alles mit den neuen schuhen angefangen, die ich mir im herbst gekauft habe.

und bei der laktose, na erstmal die woche alles mit milch weglassen und dann hab ich zusätzlich diese tabletten die man in der apotheke kaufen kann, na mal schaun.

aber danke schon mal für den tip, werd mal schaun wie ich da an jemanden komme.

lg


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (19. April 2012)

Oh ja, das hört sich auf jeden Fall danach an, als ob du da sehr gut Hilfe von einem Homöopathen bekommen könntest! Und evtl. von einem Sport-Orthopädie Fachgeschäft die richtigen Einlagen...?


----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> oh man mädel´s, also wenn frau erstmal die 4 hat dann geht es wirklich bergab - leider nicht auf dem bike sondern mit der gesundheit



Kenn ich 
Mit 30 bekommt man plötzlich Wehwehchen, da haste mit 20 noch nicht einmal nen Gedanken daran verschwendet. Mit 40 machste dir Gedanken, welches Wehwehchen du noch nicht hattest 

Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir glücklicherweise noch nicht, aber ich konnte Ende letzten Jahres einen Tinitus mein Eigen nennen, der aber erfolgreich behandelt werden konnte. Zum Glück! Die Behandlung musste ich nämlich privat bezahlen, weil die Krankenkasse die Kosten dafür nicht übernahm  Warum und für was bezahl ich Krankenkassenbeiträge 

*@ murmel:* *Wünsche dir gute Besserung*


----------



## chayenne06 (20. April 2012)

So-hab gestern noch zugesagt


----------



## murmel04 (20. April 2012)

na dann erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch

wird sicherlich interessant, wie lange hast du noch bei der alten stelle?

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (20. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> So-hab gestern noch zugesagt



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!​*
*....zu deinem neuen Job ​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. April 2012)

danke!!! ich bin gespannt! (und ich muss dazu sagen : ich hasse abschiede  )
ich werde zum 1.9. die stelle anfangen. dann mache ich das kiga jahr noch zu ende. ist auch wichtig für die kids. 
morgen hoffe ich wieder ne tour radln zu können! seit glaub ich 3 wochen oder so nix mehr geradelt  und in 5 oder 6 wochen ist ja schon der tegernseer marathon!! 

@murmel: wünsche dir auch gute besserung!!!


----------



## murmel04 (25. April 2012)

so nun drücke ich uns mal die daumen für besseres wetter es soll ja werden.

tja nun hab ich meinen dreck. heute kam ein netter brief (per einschreiben) von meiner baldigen ex-firma

na ich hatte ja am 30.03 zum 30.06 gekündigt, soweit sogut, eigentlich hätte ich ja mit der abgabe bis zum 15.05 warten können, aber so wollte ich sie ja dann doch nicht ins offene messer laufen lassen, wäre ja genug zeit gewesen um ersatz zu suchen.

die künidigung wurde auch so entgegen genommen und nun heute im brief, tja da wurde die frist dann auf den 30.04 gesetzt. 
So nun stehe ich da, den geld vom aa gibt es ja wahrscheinlich keines da selbst gekündigt, wobei das mir ja mein doc auch geraten hat.
und wenn ich doch geld vom aa will, dann muss ich mich vermitteln lassen, nur wer stellt einen ein für 2 monate, denn mein neuer vertrag ist ja zum 01.07

na mal schaun morgen eine rechtberatungstermin, was dabei rauskommt.

mensch hätte ich nur bis zu, 15.05 gewartet

lg


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (25. April 2012)

Das dürfen sie nicht! Insofern lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Aber das wird die Rechtsberatung dir auch sagen. Hast du denn dein Kündigungsschreiben noch, aus dem deine Termine hervorgehen? Und selbst wenn sie durchkommen, dann hat  der Arbeitgeber das einfach so von sich aus verkürzt ubd damit hast du ja nicht gekündigt sondern er, dann bekommst du auf jeden Fall ALG. 

Kopf hoch


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2012)

Die Kündigung ist auf jeden Fall ungesetzlich da die Frist von 4 Wochen nicht eingehalten wurde:

*§ 622 BGB Kündigungsfristen bei Arbeitsverhältnissen - dejure.org*


----------



## chayenne06 (25. April 2012)

@Murmel:
also das kommt mir auch komisch vor, dass dein "noch" arbeitgeber dir einfach deine kündigung "vorzieht" - kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass die das so machen können. und selbst wenn , denke ich aber auch dass du dann das recht auf alg hast! denn dann kündigen die dir ja eher! 

bei mir ist heute wieder mal zicken alarm gewesen...  nur wegen banalen fotos! (der fotograf war gestern und heute bei uns - und wenn alle kinder durch sind, dann dürfen wir uns auch noch ablichten lassen). die kollegin hat mir dann echt die laune verdorben, und ich war dann die einzigste vom personal, die sich dann nicht mehr hat fotografieren lassen. könnt mich darüber (also über das was war!) immer noch ärgern!!! unmöglich!! bestätigt nun meinen arbeitswechsel!


----------



## murmel04 (25. April 2012)

dank euch für euren zuspruch 

na mal schaun morgen geht´s erstmal zum arbeitsgericht, bin gespannt was die sagen, so einfach gebe ich nicht auf

so nun noch ein paar bilder von vorgestern, tja was soll man dazu sagen, ich könnte heulen wenn ich sehe was die mit dem wald machen, und da heißt es immer die mtb´ler machen den wald kaputt.

wo ich herkam - was dann kam - und wo ich eigentlich hinwollte, tja war so halt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (25. April 2012)

@Murmel: also ich seh das auch so, eine Auflösung im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen ist es ja nicht (das würde eine AG Sperre nach sich ziehen) außer du hättest das unterschrieben. Bei einer AG Kündigung bekommst du Arbeitslosengeld. 
Mei, des is echt schlimm manchmal .... die meinen echt man läßt sich alles gefallen!!
Drück dir die Daumen!!

@Ramona: Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung und zum neuen Job!!! Nicht zuviel ärgern, nach vorne schauen, Augen zu und durch!

@all: fährt von den Ladys jemand nach Riva zum MTB Festival??


----------



## Silvermoon (25. April 2012)

@ murmel:

Recht hast du! Wehr dich!!! Alles Gute und vor allem wünsche ich *DIR *den längeren Hebel 

Wenn ich so deine Fotos sehe... bei uns sieht es in den Wäldern an manchen Stellen genauso aus 
Und dann lache ich mich darüber kaputt, aus welchen Gründen das Bundesland Hessen diese sogenannte "2-Meter-Regelung" für Mountainbiker jetzt auch einführen möchte  . 
Ich zitiere: ".... Die von grobstolligen Reifen verursachten Erosionsschäden durch das Fahren abseits der Wege seien gravierend... " 
...aber wenn die Forstleute mit ihren tonnenschweren Rückmaschinen durch den Wald rumpeln? Verursachen die denn keine Erosionsschäden durch grobstollige Bereifung??? Das sind doch Tonnen, die da durchs Unterholz sich ihren Weg bahnen  Versteh ich nicht, wo da der Unterschied sein soll.
Nun, wie heißt es so schön: 
*Wenn zwei das Gleiche tun, ist das noch lange nicht dasselbe! *​
Übrigens, das Zitat oben stammt aus folgendem Bericht:
www.nh24.de/index.php/politik-und-w...-ins-hessische-forstgesetz-aufgenommen-werden


----------



## chayenne06 (25. April 2012)

@Bine: 
Hätte Lust gehabt auf Lago, aber no Money


----------



## BineMX (26. April 2012)

@Ramona: schad, wir werden zwar "nur" die RR un evtl. eine Motocross mitnehmen, da wir beide noch keinerlei Höhenmeter intus haben und ganz gemütlich Kondi aufbauen wollen. MTBs können wir uns ja zum testen ausleihen  

Hab am vergangenen Samstag schon ganz fleißig am Samerberg bein Specialized Test the Best Radl probiert. 2xRR, 2x MTB... mit der Erleuchtung das ich tatsächlich einen kleineren Rahmen beim RR brauch... hmm... und evtl. beim MTB auch...Zum Glück sind die 2012er eh schon fast alle ausverkauft, sonst wär´s ein teures Jahr geworden


----------



## chayenne06 (27. April 2012)

@Bine:
ja alles geht leider nicht. in 3 Wochen muss ich auf eine Hochzeit nach Norddeutschland, das kostet auch Geld.
Und alleine wohin ist halt immer eine teurere Angelegenheit als zu zweit 

So - werde gleich das erste Mal in die Arbeit radln. Bin gespannt wie lange ich brauche... Schwitze auch immer gleich so. Muss alles gut organisiert sein, mit der Kleidung die man fürs Radln braucht, kleiner Rucksack/großer Rucksack?, und die Sachen die man in der Arbeit anzieht - und das Styling muss ja stimmen 

Morgen gehts dann auch zum Biken. Treffe mich mit Nicole-s aus dem Forum hier. Bin sehr gespannt!
Soll ja ein traumhaftest WE geben!!! Endlich!!!!!!


----------



## BineMX (27. April 2012)

juuuhuuu... das erste Mal mit kurzer Hose geradelt!! Und ohne Rucksack!!!  

@Ramona: ich hätte auch dieses WE ne Hochzeitseinladung  aber wir gehen da ja schon länger nicht mehr hin. Komischerweise hör ich nie ich "darf" auf eine Hochzeit ein jeder sagt immer ich "muß" auf eine Hochzeit 
Und wie war´s radln heut morgen??? Also gestern und heut fand ich´s traumhaft... die Sonne schon da, der Inn so richtig blau... 
Hätte heut auch fast nen Hasenbraten gegeben 

Wünsch euch allen ein sonniges wunderschönes Wochenende!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. April 2012)

Na das ist die Hochzeit meiner besten/lÃ¤ngsten Freundin. Da "muss" ich wirklich hin. Und ich mag solche festeâº fÃ¼r mich ist das im Prinzip kein "muss". ð

Ja heute morgen war es Super!! Meine auch ich hatte RÃ¼ckenwind? Bin 12,79km in 34 Minuten Gefahren. Und war auch zu warm oben rum angezogen. Aber sonst echt toll!!


----------



## murmel04 (27. April 2012)

tja die liebe feierei, vor allem die familienfeiern sind meist dann wenn man sie so gar nicht gebrauchen kann

mensch wer hat denn die sonne schon wieder verschreckt, schon wieder dicke, dunkle undichte wolken, und dass als ich gerade mit dem auto aus der waschstrasse kam, es ist zum und micht mit dem einkauf extra beeilt habe.

na etwas beten vielleicht wird es wieder

aber bei meinem derzeitigen glück, glaub ich lieber an den weihnachtsmann


----------



## chayenne06 (28. April 2012)

so Mädels... ich bin frustriert !  
und muss das jetzt loswerden!!

nach 4 Wochen radl Pause (gestern in die Arbeit zählt ja nicht) gings heute wieder auf Tour. 715hm waren es am Ende - und wortwörtlich, war ich auch am Ende- zumindest was Kraft und Ausdauer betrifft!! ich meine, ich komme schon hoch!! nur - wie lange es dauert !! andere rauschen wirklich bergauf an dir vorbei (mein EX z.b.- Angeber) und ich komm aus dem Schnaufen  nicht mehr raus!! 
Problem: in 4 Wochen ist Marathon am Tegernsee. Bin für die A Runde (ca. 44 km und 850hm) gemeldet. Aber wie soll ich das schaffen?? Das ganze ist dann ja keine Tour mehr, sondern da gehts schon eher um Schnelligkeit  muss und werde ja nicht erste sein, aber so wie heute hab ich da echt bedenken überhaupt anzukommen??? 
da hilft auch nix mit "rechtzeitig nen gang kleiner schalten" - wenn ich doch schon längst auf dem kleinsten ritzel fahre??? 
ich glaube echt ich fahr in 4 Wochen nicht mit... macht momentan keinen Sinn, und glaube nicht dass sich das in den nächsten Wochen noch ändert. So gehts mir ja schon immer


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mädel´s,

na wie geht es euch??? Hoffe die letzte Zeit etwas Spaß gehabt

Na ja was soll ich sagen, nun sitzt ich hier im schönen Allgäu, hab am WE ein Technikwochenende gemacht, mit der Hoffnung wieder einen kleinen Schritt nach vorne zu gehen und nu, ne ehr zwei zurück

Am Samstag DAUERREGEN, also wirklich nass bis auf die Knochen, die 5/10 haben sich angefühlt als ob ein See drin wäre, bei jeden Schritt kam oben das Wasser raus und die Füße waren so schwer
Ein Glück hat Frau mehr als ein Paar, sonst wäre das am nächsten Tag was geworden, nasse kalte Füße - 
Abflug incl., mal wieder voll auf die 12 gelegt, und damit war das bisschen hart erarbeitete Sicherheit dahin.

Der Sonntag zwar trocken, aber so kalt und windig, also nicht wirklich toll und fahrtechnisch, ging gar nix mehr, wäre besser gewesen ich hätte mein hotelbett besucht

Na dann hoffe ich mal, das ich wenigstens aus den verbleibenden 4 Tagen noch was positives holen kann, ist ja kein Techniktraining mehr

Euch ne schöne Zeit.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (14. Mai 2012)

hallo Murmel

mein mitgefühl an dich! am sonntag wars ja wirklich grauenvoll das wetter! hut ab dass du das durchgezogen hast!  das macht nicht jede! 
wir hätten am samstag auch sommerfest gehabt, aber wurde rechtzeitig abgesagt. somit zwar ein freies wochenende, aber außer am freitag nach der arbeit bin ich dann auch nicht biken gewesen. gestern war dann eltern besuch - es war ja muttertag 

diese woche komme ich zu nix. morgen hab ich mir zwar frei genommen, aber ich muss einiges erledigen, da ich mittwoch früh in den norden aufbreche. da ist dann die hochzeit meiner besten freundin - sonntag gehts wieder zurück. also bleibt fürs biken diese tage keine zeit! 

mit dem marathon am tsee werde ich mal sehen wie die strecke ist, und spontan entscheiden  

wie gehts den anderen so?

Bine- von dir hört und sieht man auch nix mehr? radelst überhaupt noch??


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Mai 2012)

hallo ihr Lieben 

Mich gibt es auch noch, war aber die letzte Zeit eher nur eine passive Leserin statt Schreiberin... 
Wenn ich das so lese, hattet ihr wohl eher ein bescheidenes WE, vom Wetter mal ganz zu schweigen. Im Odenwald wars relativ trocken und sonnig, ab und an mal ein paar Wolken, aber soweit ganz schön (naja, die Temperaturen waren jetzt nicht so prickelnd warm). War allerdings nur am Sonntag mit dem Bike unterwegs, lang und ausgiebig, und hab meine neue kleine Digicam ausprobiert. Macht superschöne Bilder und hat so Spielereien wie z.B. Panorama, Comiclook..., so dass das Fotografieren richtig viel Spaß macht und man nur noch am rumexperimentieren ist (dementsprechend stand ich eben oft und war nur am knipsen  )
Freitag (Brückentag) hab ich Urlaub und hoffe auf schönes Wetter, dann steht einem Bikewochenende nix im Wege 

Wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche


----------



## murmel04 (14. Mai 2012)

heute war das Wetter von der Sonne her echt Klasse, aber die Temperaturen, sind echt verbesserungswürdig aber man kann nicht alles haben.

heute ne kleinere Tour gedreht, also irgendwie fehlt mir echt die Kondi für hier

leider einige Zeit in einem Bike Laden im Öslland verbracht, zja nicht nur ich hatte aua nach dem Abflug am Samstag, sondern Bike auch, leider erst heute festgestellt, na der Nette Mann im Laden hat es dann wieder gerichtet, das verbogene Schaltauge, wollte noch nichtmal was dafür, hab dann was in die Kaffeekasse.

So dann warten wir mal was die anderen Tage noch für Überraschungen kommen

LG zusammen


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Mai 2012)

Verbogenes Schaltauge???? Oje, das ist mir auch mal passiert! Und dann noch Samstagsnachmittags, wo der Bikeladen schon lange geschlossen hatte
War damals mein erster Versuch mit Klickpedalen zu fahren. Blöderweise war der Auslösemechanismus viel zu hart eingestellt. Ich fiel damals mit dem Bike um und kam nicht raus. So lag ich da, das Bike noch an den Füßen, laut vor mich hinfluchend - Schaltauge war verbogen 
Zum Glück hatte ich die Händynummer von dem Mechaniker damals, den rief ich in meiner Verzweiflung an. Der war total nett, meinte ich solle bei ihm zu Hause vorbeikommen und er würde mir das mal eben schnell richten.
Das fand ich  WE war gerettet


----------



## BineMX (22. Mai 2012)

@ Ramona  juhu..  freili gibts mi no 
Waren ja am 1.Mai WE am BikeFestival in Riva..(weiß gar ned mehr ob ich´s schon gschriebn hab??) Allerdings nur RR gefahrn.
Dann radl ich weiterhin fleissig ins Büro, nur auf "extra" Touren hatte ich irgendwie noch keinen Bock heuer  bzw. den Heimweg zu verlängern.

Vom 13.Mai bis gestern waren wir in Italien mit Rennrädern und Rädern zum "rumgurken" An der Adria war´s leider sehr kalt, wir wollten dort gern im flachen Grundlage trainieren.  Dafür waren wir endlich wieder in Venedig, ich fand´s klasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eine Tour mit 80km haben wir denoch gemacht, dann sind wir Mittwoch nach Bardolino geflüchtet. Dort einmal 140km flach nach Mantova und einmal 160km mit 800hm zum Idrosee geradlt. Dann hat uns das schlechte Wetter wieder eingeholt. Sonntag dann zurück nach Arco di Trento, dort war MX3 und Womens MX WM.  Endlich hab ich die Mädls mal fahren sehen.. und ich muß sagen.. boaaahh  bin mächtig beeindruckt! 
Nachdem dann für Montag nur Regen angesagt war, sind wir Richtung Heimat und haben am Achensee übernachtet. Wollten eigentlich am Walchensee radln, aber es war sehr bewölkt und windig. Also gemütlich heimgefahren und daheim Wäsche gewaschen und endlich meinem Auto die Sommerfüße verpaßt und die feste Mütze abgenommen  
Heute gehts nach Kundl zum MX Training. Haben diese Woche noch Urlaub, da werden wir sicherlich noch einige km radln. Mittwoch ist ja die Bayernrundfahrt im Sudelfeld Gebiet..
Das MTB hab ich aber heuer noch keinen einzigen Meter bewegt  bin also nicht mehr so ganz im richtigen Forum


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2012)

Servus Bine,

Venedig find ich auch sehr schön  
Na dann bist fleißig in bella italia unterwegs 

Bei dem Wetter diese Woche - wäre ich auch gerne weg!!! Endlich mal Urlaub- seit Dezember nix mehr gehabt - und dann so ein bescheidenes Wetter!!! Heute wars ja echt extrem. 
Würd am liebsten auch an den Lago, so ganz spontan. Aber alleine bringts ja nix. Noch dazu ist der Tegernsee Marathon am Sonntag. Wobei das Wetter ja die ganze Woche schlecht bleiben soll... Da überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich starte oder nicht!

Wenn Du Lust hast dann können wir ja mal ne Feierabendtour starten - ich habs nun ja nicht mehr so weit  

War vorhin auch in Kufstein im Maloja Shop. Schon cool der Laden - klein aber hat schon noch Auswahl da. Allerdings für meine Größen (Freeride Shirt Woman in Größe L, Männer Shorts mind. Größe L - Frauen Shorts passe ich gar nicht rein  ) auch nix mehr da. Jetzt hat er mir noch ne Shorts (Farbe Curry) und ein Freeride Shirt bestellt. Bin gespannt ob die Sachen dann passen... Einfach zu dick für die Maloja Sachen ... 

Wie gehts denn dem Rest der Truppe???
Von Murmel hab ich ja die Vario Sattelstütze zum Testen bekommen - echt super das Teil! Hat mich zwar gestern aufm Trail gelegt- aber die Stütze hat daran keine Schuld! Vielen Dank nochmal! Kriegst noch ne PN! 

Greenhorn überlegt sich ja ein Fully zu holen?! 

Und Silvermoon ist auch fleißig am biken  

Schöne Zeit allen noch!!


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2012)

wie welches Wetter, also bei uns endlich mal TOP, Sonne und Temperaturen ca. 25 Grad

Morgen soll es auch nochmal so sein, hoffe kann das Ganze noch etwas nutzen bevor ich im Juli wieder an die Arbeit muss.

Gestern ne Runde Techniktraining gehabt, Hasi bekämpfen, der ja leider wieder etwas größer wurde nach meinem Abflug vor 2 Wochen im Allgäu - Ich Aua und Bike auch ein bisschen.

Also Grennhorn ich würde mir einen Ghost gönnen liebe meinen FullyGeist einfach!!

So nun noch viel Spass in der verkürzten Woche


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Jaaaaaahaaa, bin fleißig am Biken, zumindest war ich das ganze lange WE unterwegs und hab schöne lange Touen mal fahren können (die Feierabendtouren fallen ja generell bei mir immer was kürzer aus). Hatte heute noch mal einen Tag frei und was hab ich heute Morgen in aller Herrgottsfrüh gemacht??? Diese doofe Einkommensteuererklärung  Die hab ich nämlich mal wieder total verdrängt, ähm, vergessen! Und an die Abgabefrist, 31.Mai, schon mal garnicht gedacht  Hätte ich gestern, während des City Cross Rennen, nicht zufällig ein Gespräch mitbekommen, wo es genau darum ging (Mann schaut MTB-Rennen und die Frau macht zuhause die Steuererklärung ), hätte ich das ja total verpeilt 
Also, heute Morgen schnell gemacht und direkt selbst beim Finanzamt abgegeben! Musste mit einem Grinsen feststellen, dass ich nicht die Einzigste war, die das wohl verdrängt ääähhhmmm vergessen hatte 
Morgen muss ich wieder arbeiten, wie alle anderen auch und das Wetter soll wohl auch schlechter werden. Na, hab ich das WE-Wetter doch sinnvoll genutzt 

@chayenne: Was machen denn deine Verletzungen???
Weißt du, wo ich meine Maloja-Sachen inzwischen bestelle? 
Hier: www.sportschrank.de 
Auswahl ist recht groß, aber ja, manchmal sind bei vielen Sachen die Größen, die man braucht nicht mehr da. Aber ich hab mir da neulich auch was bestellt. Lieferung geht schnell und bei Vorauskasse ziehen die dir noch 3% Skonto ab.
Hab mir das hier bestellt (Hose passend zum kleinen Hirsch - Rotwild)
www.sportschrank.de/maloja-carolam-bambi-bike-short.html in denim
und das Trikot www.sportschrank.de/maloja-christelm-trikot.html auch in denim. Qualität ist super. Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren zwei Trikots von Maloja, die waren von der Qualität nicht so dolle und nach einen Sommer haben die Rucksackschnallen voll ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Das neue blaue Trikot hier ist aus einem schönen angenehmen Stoff und fühlt sich nicht so extrem nach Polyester an. Die Hose ist total leicht und luftig und angenehm zu tragem. Maloja, der 2.Versuch, ist gelungen, ich bin zufrieden 

*Wünsche euch allen noch eine schöne Woche!!!*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin die letzten Woche fleißig am Grundlage fahren und meine Grenzen am austesten 

Angefangen vor 2 Wochen, als ich mit einem männlichen Wesen hier aus Forum zum radeln getroffen hab...kam erst mal mit einem fetten 3000 Enduro um die Ecke, da dacht ich schon na super  Kondition von ihm war natürlich Bombe, aber mit Technik und so, haberts bei ihm noch  War so ein kleiner Angeber der immer durch die Gegend gehüpft ist, versucht hat auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren oder nen Trackstand hin zu kriegen...wir haben auf meinen Hometrails angefangen, wobei es beim ersten zuerst ein kleines Stück hoch geht was sehr ausgewaschen ist, also nicht so einfach! Hab ihm den Tipp gegeben mach den Sattel runter, falls du absteigen musst. Kam von ihm nur "berg hoch macht man keinen Sattel runter!" Ok alles klar jeder wie er meint  Er ist vor gefahren, nach einem Meter kam er ins straucheln, hat keinen Boden unter den Füßen gekriegt und bums lag er da  Ich musste mir so das Schadenfreude grinsen verkneifen 
Unterwegs wollte er mir noch weis machen dass sein Enduro ein 29er ist  Man beachte, das Fully ist von 2010 und hat vorne einen Federweg von 160mm...Ich hab ihm dann versucht zu erklären, dass es damals noch kein Fully als 29er gab geschweige denn eine entsprechende Gabel mit soviel Federweg (ich brauch euch bestimmt nicht zu erklären wieso...) Er hat es selbst immer noch behauptet als ich mein Rad neben dran gestellt hab und man gesehen hat dass die Reifen gleich hoch sind  Als ich dann gesagt hab schau doch mal auf deiner Reifenbezeichnung nach!!! Selbst da hat er noch gesagt, dass er sich eigentlich sicher ist 
Vllt als Rache hat er mich dann nen echt heftigen Berg hoch getrieben (man will ja auch nicht kneifen )  hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon 30km runter bei nem relativ hohen Anfangstempo. Der Berg hat mich sowas von fertig gemacht!! Typisch Mann "ach das is nicht so wild, is nicht mehr weit"  In der Hälfte vom Berg hat er dann noch gemeint seine Schaltung einstellen zu müssen (anscheinend hatte er aber keine Ahnung "ich muss nur die richtige Schraube finden" ) Ich bin dann einfach allein zum "Gipfel" geradelt, war mittlerweile stocksauer un dort auf ihn gewartet und was is passiert haben uns nicht mehr gefunden... als es dann endlich soweit war hab ich gesagt ich will jetzt auf dem kürzesten Weg heim und wenn er nicht will fahr ich eben allein!!Im endeffekt waren es dann 43km (was für mich viel war, vor allem auf Grund des Tempos und des Berges )
Jedenfalls hat er sich seit dem nicht mehr gemeldet 
Ach und was ich vergessen hab, eigentlich war er ganz nett und sah auch nicht sooo schlecht aus 

Und nun zum eigentlichen Highlight, letztes WE 50km (meine ersten *schulterklopf*) Siebenmühlentour gemacht und gestern gleich nochma eins drauf gesetzt mit 70km in 3Std. und 36min nach Tübingen und zurück !!! Und heut nochma 35km in die Uni 
Vllt sollt ich mir eher en Rennrad zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2012)

@Silvermoon:
die sportschrank seite hatte ich auch entdeckt. blöd ist nur dass man es zuerst bezahlen muss, also nix auf rechnung geht. denn ich mag und muss immer mehrere größen bestellen, und das geht dann halt ned. soviel kleingeld hab ich halt nicht. und wenn ich eins bestelle, oder sagen wir mal trikot und hose, sind es auch schon um die 160 euro. wenns dann ned passt, musst es erst wieder zurückschicken usw.. ist halt bei rechnung unkomplizierter. 
die bambi shorts ist auch mein erster gedanke gewesen. heute in L davon die damen shorts anprobiert- aber passt ned. und wer weiß ob dann die in xl passt? deswegen die Männer L bestellt (in der hoffnung dass die passt - hab zwar 2 L männer shorts zuhause, aber die werden auch jedes jahr unterschiedlich geschnitten!). die männer shorts http://http://www.sportschrank.de/maloja-wernerm-bike-short.htmlhat aber kein bambi auf der hose, zwar das ähnliche muster, aber wenn man es sich genauer anschaut, sind nur bäume drauf. dabei wollte ich auch das bambi  aber mei- wenn man in L klamotten ned rein passt  
da dazu hab ich nun dieses shirt bestellt: http://http://www.sportschrank.de/maloja-gudulam-freeride-shirt.html . das müsste auch zu der grünen shorts vom letzten jahr dann passen. 

@greenhorn:
hast denn ne tel.nr. von deinem "ach so tollen" mitfahrer? viell.wollt ihr euch doch nochmal verabreden?  ich drück die daumen!


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Mai 2012)

Naaa, greenhorn, da haste ja nen Zauberkünstler auf 2 Rädern gefunden 
Allein die Vorstellung als du dein Bike mit den 26" Reifen neben seins gestellt hast und er immer noch behaarlich behauptete, seins sei aber ein 29 Zöller.... allein diese Vorstellung ist zum piepen  Nee, oder???
Sorry, aber manchmal ....  

Ja, aber so sind sie manchmal, die Männer. Hin und wieder mal ein bißchen angeben und den Dicken markieren, aber dann doch keine Ahnung haben  Scheint ja so ein Exemplar gewesen zu sein. 
Aber egal, wenn er wirklich was fürs Auge war ....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2012)

@chayenne:
ja hab ne Nummer, aber das witzige ist dass er mir am selben Tag vor unserer Tour bestimmt 15 SMS geschrieben hat 
Danach hat er nicht mehr geschrieben, lag wohl da dran dass ich ein Blinddate war un er zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wusste wie ich aussehe^^ War ihm wohl doch etwas zu rundlich 
Von daher kenn ich dein Problem mit den zu kleinen Sachen  Hab normal auch ne 42 aber meine Bikeshort musste ich in 44 nehmen  Deswegen hab ich auch keine Lust auf bestellen, grad wegen meinen dicken Oberschenkeln


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

@greenhorn:
ich kann das echt gut nachvollziehen mit den zu kleinen sachen. aber die bikemode hört bei L irgendwo immer auf  leider. da heißt es dann nur abnehmen... 
schade- wenn sich der Typ nicht mehr gemeldet hat. aber wer weiß wen du als nächstes triffst? ich bin schon gespannt ob sich bei mir was tut! ab 1.6. wirds ernst!!  vielleicht ist dann ja ein traum biker dabei??


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Mädls!!
Hier sind ja anscheinend alle guter Dinge und fleissig am Radln  
Sonntag hab ich auch zum 1. Mal heuer das MTB bewegt. Meine "Hausstrecke" um zu wissen wo ich vom Trainingszustand stehe. Muß sagen hat gut geklappt, zwar war ich schon schneller aber Puls war in Ordnung!

@greenhorn: das war ja wirklich ein Held *lach* das mit den 29er ist ja kaum zu glauben! So doof kann man doch gar ned sein?? *kopfschüttel*

@silvermoon: *hüstel* das mit der Steuererklärung steht auf meiner Todo Liste die am Kühlschrank hängt auch..... den Termin werd ich wohl verpassen 

@Ramona: was geht ab 1.6. los??? *neugierig bin* Klar können gern zusammen radln. Wann genau gehts denn bei dir?
Wetter schaut halt momentan blöd aus... die Gewitter nerven  da hab ich a weng Respekt vor beim radln.
Heute bin ich wie immer mit dem CX und wollte, falls ich Mittag rauskomme, eine längere Grundlageneinheit kurbeln am Inndamm. 
Evtl. können wir uns treffen, wenns Wetter paßt.
Am 17.6. ist ja schon der Radmarathon und ich überlege evtl. die 158km/1640hm Runde zu fahren. Da möcht ich auf jeden Fall das Mühltal (ist zum Schluß zu fahren) nochmal mit dem RR oder CX fahren. Das können wir ja auch gerne zusammen machen. Dann noch 1-2x Grundlage und einige Intervalle fahren.... mal gucken. Die 158km schrecken mich ja nicht, aber die hm sind a weng blöd weil zum Schluß das MÜhltal noch kommt (mag ich mit dem RR ned so) und zuvor muß mann von Niederndorf rüberfahren. Wenns blöd läuft bläst da Nachmittag schon der Erler Wind  und dann hats mächtig Gegenwind bis Nußdorf 

Ach und übrigens der "Sportschrank" ist in Frasdorf, da kannst du vorbeifahren und probieren!!   War schon dort, soweit ich mich erinnere haben die Samstags geöffnet.
.
Wobei ich schon sagen muß das die Malojaklamotten zwar meist schön (bis auf den momentanen PseudoAlpenLook) und cool sind aber meiner Meinung nach ein ganz schönes Klump sind und für die schlechte Qualität viel zu teuer  
Bleibe aber trotzdem an dem ein oder andren Teil, wider besseren Wissens, einfach wegen des Designs hängen....   aber mittlerweile bin ich doch lernfähig...
Die Craft Sachen dagegen im Vergleich  allein schon überall die kl.Reissverschlusstasche in den Trikots, die Taschen, die Paßform, die Qualität nach zigmal waschen und und und...

Schönen Tag euch allen


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

@Bine:
so so der sportschrank ist in frasdorf?? ein richtiges geschäft also? hab ich ja gar nicht gehört/gewusst von!! danke!!!! da werde ich dann doch heute noch einen besuch abstatten. hast da ne adresse? ich muss heute mittag zum massieren - das erste mal dass ich mir hab massagen verschreiben lassen  freu mich schon! deswegen wirds heute schlecht mit radln. noch dazu bin ich ja etwas blau geprellt  und das wetter ist echt übel! endlich eine woche frei - und dann sowas!! könnt mich deswegen nur aufregen - aber hilft ja nix  
ich hab bis jetzt ja auch nur 2 maloja shorts. aber bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit denen. vor allen dingen sind sie schön lang - und bequem. meine eine platzangst ist dagegen sehr dick- für den sommer unmöglich bei über 30Grad damit zu radln! viel zu heiß! von den trikots muss ich mich erst noch überzeugen. bin gespannt! mir gefallen die dieses jahr aber alle besonders gut!! 
ach ja- ab 1.6. findet man mich in der womb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

da seh ich gerade: der sportschrank ist in aschau  mei Bine, wenn i di ned hätt!  hat allerdings erst morgen auf (und hoffe er hat ned grad zufällig diese tage auch noch urlaub). da werd ich dann morgen gleich mal vorbei schauen  der hat nämlich auch noch größere größen im online shop - die hat der dann bestimmt dort auf lager


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

*grins* naja ab und zu bin ich auch für was gut *hihi*
Aber anscheinend sind die umgezogen. War ca. 1. Jahr nicht dorten. Die waren vorher in Frasdorf und zwar in einem umgeb.Bauernhof quasi neben der Wohnung 2-3 Räume voll mit Maloja Klamotten, da hatten sie nur Samstags geöffnet für Kunden. Sonst nur über online. Das in Aschau ein MalojaShop eröffnet hat, wußte ich (war aber no ned dort) also sind das quasi die von Frasdorf---> auch wieder was gelernt! 
Sonst hat der Oberhorner in Endorf auch immer einiges an Maloja da. 

Stimmt, sind ja Ferien, da kannst du Urlaub machen... ja Wetter ist nix besonderes..  wir hatten letzte Woche einigermaßen Glück.
Donnerstag sind wir nach München und zurück gradlt, da hat uns in Perlach auch ein mächtiges Gewitter eingeholt  konnten uns aber unterstellen. Freitag MX am Flughafen, ohne Regen. Samstag Wirtsalm im trockenen, Sonntag Samerberg/Brannenburg Runde gradlt und Montag waren wir faul 

Dann viel Spaß beim massieren!! Hatte ich ja heuer auch schon (auch erstmalig) wegen dem eingezwickten was auch immer im Brustbereich.
war schon gut 


Ähhh und was ist womb??? Ich bin doch Facebook und Co Verweigerer ;-)


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

ähm - Bine - du bist immer gut! schee dass es di gibt ! 
und zu meinem urlaub - den musste ich nehmen. sind ja an die schließtage gebunden!!! leider... da kann man nicht mal wetterbedingt sagen " ich arbeite jetzt doch lieber"... des is ja des problem.
ja scheint dass der sportschrank umgezogen ist! laut internet haben die do-sa geöffnet. befinden sich jetzt in der schulstrasse in aschau.


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

jepp, das meinte ich ja mit sind ja Ferien! Weiß das ja mit den Schließzeiten. 
Im August sind wir ja, bedingt durch den Betriebsurlaub, auch immer an die Ferien gebunden. Da ist halt immer mehr los und leider ist auch "preislich" Hauptsaison. Jetzt im Mai haben die Campingplätze teilweise unter 20/Tag gekostet für uns.
War dieses mal sehr kurzfristig das wir Urlaub bekommen haben und dann auch noch 2 Wochen!!   das gab´s noch nie seit ich hier arbeite!
Aber Alex Chef meinte er soll halt gleich 2 wochen gehen, dann hab ich das meinem Chef auch so erklärt  und hat gklappt!
Leider kann man sich das Wetter nicht bestellen, wir hatten ja auch so eher gemischt... vor allem an der Adria war´s richtig kalt teilweise. War halt doch noch a weng früh im Jahr. Nix mit draussen sitzen Abends :-( aber mei...
Wär ja aus optischen Gründen schon lieber wieder nach Ligurien an die Steilküste gefahren, aber da ist nix mit flach radln  und zum "rüberfahren" war es uns dann doch zu weit, also sind wir zurück an den guten alten Gardasee


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2012)

@Bine: 
WOMB ist World of Mountainbike ne Zeitschrift, die dieses Jahr glaub ganz neu gegründet worden ist. Ist allerdings ne deutsche Zeitschrift, auch wenn der Name irreführend ist 
Ich geh mal davon aus dass du dich beim "Kettenblatt" (oder wie das heißt) angemeldet hast 
Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber dann hat mich abgeschreckt dass ich mit nem fremden Typen in Urlaub fahren muss  Außerdem melden sich da glaub nur so Freaks die was weiß ich wieviel km runter reißen un soweit bin ich noch net


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Mai 2012)

Der Maloja Laden in Aschau ist direkt hinter der Venezia Eisdiele.


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

Kettenblatt???? muß ich dich auch entäuschen... noch nie gehört  und mit nem fremden Typen in Urlaub fahren???   Und wieso sollte ich mich da angemeldet haben   bin eigentlich nur im MTB/RR forum...
Zeitschriften liegen bei uns zwar massig rum aber nur MX und RR  
MTB Zeitungen kauf ich schon länger nicht mehr.
Und da bist du drin in der Womb?? Wie jetzt Partnersuche?? 
irgendwie kapier i wieder gar nix


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

ja - da bin ich jetzt dann drin. mal sehen... müssen tut man bestimmt nicht - aber wenn näheres interesse besteht, darf man auf ein bike we verreisen. zusammen versteht sich. so viel hab ich zumindest verstanden. mei heutzutage muss frau auch mal andere wege gehen


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

Aha... also nicht nur so ne kleine Anzeige?? Und die finanzieren dann ein WE?? Sozusagen wie früher bei Herzblatt? 
Schau, wieder was gelernt 
Aber hast denn beim radln oder im Studio noch niemand getroffen?? Da kommt man doch oft ins Gespräch?? 
Naja wie auch immer, dann drück ich dir mal ganz fest die Daumen!! 
Wie hast du gesagt.. neue Wege 
ich hab meinen Alex damals noch ganz klassisch in der Disco abgeschleppt  lang lang ist´s her.. mittlerweile müßt ich schon zur Ü40Party


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2012)

ich finds auch mutig 
Vor allem darf "Frau" sich aus den Zuschriften den "besten" raussuchen  Da wird bestimmt was hübsches dabei sein 
Hätt ich auch besser da mitgemacht, momentan wollen mich alle dazu drängen bei Bauer sucht Frau mitzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

ja momentan hab ich  nun eher zweifel ... aber jetzt ist es dafür auch zu spät! mal sehen ob "was" hübsches dabei sein wird... ich ziehe magisch immer die "falschen" an... die männer die das lesen werden sich bestimmt eins ablachen hier  
@greenhorn: kannst dich bestimmt noch bewerben , oder? bauer sucht frau- warum nicht? wenn der richtige da dabei wäre?? 
@bine: so einfach ist es nicht heutzutage...


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

ohje.. also Bauer sucht Frau...  ne Greenhorn des machst ned!
Eigentlich ist´s heut auch nicht anders als früher  nur daß die ganzen Internetbörsen noch dazu gekommen sind. Also doch eigentlich mehr Auswahl... aber leider auch mehr Möglichkeit für die klassischen Schwindler  Aber eine Ex-Arbeitskollegin und eine Freundin von mir, bei denen hats übers Internet geklappt, beide jetzt (hoffentlich glücklich) unter der Haube. 

Ramona, schon klar, daß ich da informiert sein will  da bin ich dann doch neugierig!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2012)

hab dazu leider nicht den mumm 
Bin ja froh dass es wenigstens zum Blinddate gereicht hat auch wenn bisher nix bei rum gekommen is 
Und das mit den falschen Männern kenn ich auch, entweder sinds irgendwelche komischen und wenn man mal in der Disko angegequatscht wird sinds meistens die Ausländer die einem an den Hintern packen 
Kein Wunder dass das am Selbstbewusstsein kratzt 
Nee bei Bauer sucht Frau war leider nix dabei, kenne die "Branche" auch leider viel zu gut


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2012)

Oh gott ja, das mit den Ausländern war früher schon so!!!
Und die "Branche" kenn ich auch ganz gut, aber die bei Bauer sucht Frau dabei sind (wobei ich noch nicht viel davon gesehen hab) sind schon "Ausnahmefiguren"


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ja - da bin ich jetzt dann drin. mal sehen... müssen tut man bestimmt nicht - aber wenn näheres interesse besteht, darf man auf ein bike we verreisen. zusammen versteht sich. so viel hab ich zumindest verstanden. mei heutzutage muss frau auch mal andere wege gehen





Häääää???  Haaaallooooo? Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst in den letzten 24 Stunden? Wie, du bist in der "World of Mountainbike"? In der nächsten Ausgabe????
Ist ja ein dolles Ding! Jetzt bin ich ja mal sprachlos  Wow, dann hoffe ich mal, dass da mal was dabei ist - drück dir die Daumen! 
Dir ist doch klar, meine Liebe, das wir hier natürlich über diverse Neuigkeiten informiert werden wollen  
Ach, das mit den falschen Männern kenne ich nur zu genüge, da brauchts mir nix zu erzählen. Die scheint es wohl überall zu geben. Ich hatte da in der Vergangenheit auch immer ein durchaus "glückliches" Händchen bewiesen...
Seitdem pflege ich sehr meinen Singlestatus


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juni 2012)

*@chayenne:
*
Hab gerade in der neuen WOMB deine Kettenblatt-Anzeige entdeckt 
Find ich richtig  und so viel Mut gehört belohnt:
Ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen viel Erfolg und das sich dein persönliches Kettenblatt (vielleicht auf diesem etwas ungewöhnlichen Weg) bald finden wird
Drück dir ganz feste die Daumen!!! 

Viel Glück 

Antje


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2012)

@Antje:
vielen lieben Dank!! Ich war heute in 2 Geschäften, aber kein WOMB  
Hoffe ich kann es mir morgen kaufen. Bin schon gespannt!!


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juni 2012)

Versuchs mal an ner größeren Tankstelle ... mit der WOMB.

Aber du kommst darin sehr sympathisch rüber - na, wenn das nix wird


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2012)

war ja an der Tanke und im Supermarkt- die Tanke meinte morgen, der Supermarkt hatte noch 1 Juni Exemplar... hmm. Sonst haben die die immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juni 2012)

Dann kannste bestimmt morgen eine Ausgabe irgendwo ergattern. Zur Not scanne ich deine Kettenblatt-Anzeige und schick sie dir per Email


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juni 2012)

oh man, ich glaub ich bekomme jetzt so langsam echt depressionen

man wir haben (fast) mitte juni und dieses wetter ist doch nur noch zum:kotz:

nicht das mein wahrscheinlich einziger urlaub in diesem jahr, vor vier wochen
schon vom wetter her eine katastrophe war, ne es geht so weiter

da hab ich jetzt bis zum 30.06 frei, also ganze 8 wochen und nun das, im moment wieder sturzbäche vom himmel. 

mensch das hätte so toll sein können, endlich mal nicht nur aufs wochenende festgelegt zu sein, und nun seit wochen dieser dreck.

so das musste nun mal raus, aber besser geht es mir deswegen noch lange nicht.

trotzdem euch eine schöne woche, vielleicht mal ein tag ohne regen und angenehmen temperaturen.

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juni 2012)

*@ murmel:* Kann da so richtig mitfühlen  
Bis zu meinem 3wöchigen "Betriebsurlaub" sind es noch ganze 5 Wochen (die sicherlich jetzt auch recht schnell vorrüber gehn), aber so in den letzten Jahren hatte ich erfahrungsgemäß generell *IMMER *ein sehr bescheidenes Urlaubswetter! Die Wochen *davor* waren dann *immer* wahnsinnig heiß und *schön* und die Wochen *danach*! Nur nicht dann, wann man es sich eigentlich gewünscht hätte 
Ich hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr vielleicht mal anders laufen könnte - *BITTE!!! *
 ...ist nur ein bescheidener Wunsch 

*@ chayenne:* Was macht deine Kettenblatt-Aktion??? Schon was dabei


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Juni 2012)

@murmel: ich fühle mit dir!!! 
ich hatte auch vorletzte woche endlich 1 woche frei. und was war?? nix  und wegfahren konnte ich nicht... da bleibt einem nix übrig als das miese wetter zu ertragen  und letzte woche dann von do-so frei gehabt - und was hatte ich ? eine entzündete zunge - passend zum wetter... einfach mies sowas! da möchte man echt auswandern - mir gehts zumindest so!! 

@silvermoon: noch hab ich nix gehört ... wer weiß wie das weiter geht??


----------



## BineMX (11. Juni 2012)

Also grad vor 5min hab ich lauthals gschimpft daß mir das verf.. Wetter schon derartig auf den Nerv geht  und dann hab ich mir nen heißen Kakao gemacht  ....
Heute früh sogar mit langen Handschuhen gefahren  wobei das Highlight des Tages war daß ich trocken hin und heim gekommen bin 
Tja, die kleinen Freuden halt... 

Jetzt steht am Sonntag der Marathon vor der Tür, eigentlich wollt ich heut eine härtere und Mittwoch eine lockere Einheit fahren..aber bei dem Mistwetter .
Wenigstens war der Feiertag schön, da sinds 100km und 1.100hm mit dem RR geworden, also sollten die 160km und 1650hm eigentlich klappen... hmm. 

Ich könnt wetten, daß es jetzt wenn es endlich wärmer wird dann wieder gleich 40Grad hat, so daß ich ohnmächtig aus dem Büro wanke. 
Drück euch die Daumen Mädl´s daß es in eurem Urlaub Super Wetter ist/wird. Wir sind ja im August wieder dran..


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Juni 2012)

puhh Bine  - so viele hm??? wahnsinn... hut ab! ich drück dir die daumen dass alles klappt! wetter so zum we ja mal gut werden? 

ps: wer von euch ist im Fussballfieber???? (außer mir? ;-)  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (11. Juni 2012)

*grins* ne Fussball gucken wir nicht! Hat uns gestern schon genervt als wir abends in der Stadt rumspaziert sind und vor jedem Lokal die Leiwand stand und auf megalaut gestellt war. Sogar beim Thai im Atrium, da waren im Atriumhof 3 (!!) Leinwände und innen lief auch noch der Fernseher.... 
Wir gucken lieber MX Rennen über´s Internet  und die Dauphine hab ich auch geschaut, wenns geklappt hat. Und bald startet ja die Tour wieder. Wobei ja mein Lieblingsschnittchen leider nicht dabei ist 

Naja, davon bin ich aber bestimmt 3/4 im roten Bereich gefahren. Hatte zwar hohen Puls aber gute Beine. Wollte ja die Runde Aschau/Sachrang/Niederndorf/Mühltal/Samerberg noch testen, da die ja zu der von mir schon gefahrenen Runde noch dazu kommt, wenn ich dieses Jahr eins drauflege ;-)
Sind mit einem befreundeten RR Paar gefahren. Haben allerdings zwischen Niederndorf und Mühltal noch den Sudelfeld von Oberaudorf aus bezwungen. Alex und Armin bis ganz oben und Sabine und ich bis zum Tatzlwurm Parkplatz. Treffpunkt war dann die Eisdiele in Brannenburg  Das ich die Hummelei geschafft habe, macht mich schon froh, war ein gutes Stück mit 13% das ist für mich mit dem RR schon heftig  
Alex und Sabine hatten dann genug und sind heimgeradlt und ich bin dann mit bzw. hinter Armin noch zum Samerberg hoch  zu meiner eigenen Überraschung  
Aber wie´s am Sonntag läuft  ob ich noch mal so gute Beine habe  hängt auch schwer vom Wetter ab. Donnerstag war die Luft schon sehr gut, irgendwie mit viel Sauerstoff, nicht so schwül.
We will see


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2012)

Na mädels genießt ihr das schöne Wetter  ?
@Bine:Hast dir genau das richtige Wetter für Sonntag bestellt 

@chayenne: Na wie siehts aus bei unserem Kettenblatt ?

@murmel:ja das mit dem Wetter is echt beschi..... geht vor allem total auf den Kreislauf,grad das schwüle wieder, habs gestern im Kurs gemerkt in diesen kleinen Räumen is es auch immer so stickig  Hab die nächsten auch keine zeit für das bessere wetter zu genießen, bei mir steht die masterarbeit an, ich muss am 1.august abgeben un ich hab noch nix geschrieben 

Aber was mich momentan mehr bedrückt, ist mal wieder in Sachen Gefühle  Es gibt da jemanden auf den ich ein (wohl eher beide ) augen geworfen habe, wir verstehen uns super gut und ihm geht es genauso (hat er mir auch schon gesagt ) Aber er hat entschieden (aus vernunft ), dass es besser ist wenn wir nichts miteinander anfangen, weil er 12 Jahre älter ist, an meiner Uni arbeitet (kein vorgesetzter oder professor ) und weil ich noch nicht weiß, wohin es mich nach der Uni verschlägt...
Kennt ihr das, wenn man sich in die Augen schaut und dieses Gefühl einfach da ist und man merkt und sieht dass es dem gegenüber genauso geht  Ich sehe, dass er sich quält und mit sich ringt, weil der Bauch was anderes sagt wie der Kopf. Ich hasse diese scheiß Vernunft!!

Jedenfalls sehn wir uns nur an der Uni wenn er beim arbeiten ist, dann ist immer alles toll, wir lachen viel zusammen und flirten   Ich genieße diese kleinen Berührungen und das blitzen in seinen Augen...Obwohl er klipp und klar gesagt, dass ich mir keine Hoffnung machen soll würd ich ihn am liebsten jeden Tag sehen 


Sorry musst ich einfach mal los werden, auch wenn es sich arg schmalzig anhört  Was sagen die "lebenserfahrenen" Frauen ?


----------



## murmel04 (15. Juni 2012)

ne, lass doch bitte die Vernunft aus dem Spiel.

Ich würde mich darauf einlassen, und schaun was passiert

Vielleicht gehört ER ja sogar zu deiner Zukunft, nur das kannst du nur durchs darauf einlassen herausfinden.

Glaub mir, wenn du es nicht machst wirst du dir irgendwie immer die Frage stellen, was wäre gewesen.....

Also nur mut, wird schon werden.

und ich hoffe das jetzt wenigstens die letzten zwei wochen wettertechnisch was werden und ich endlich diese sch.. kopfschwerzen loswerde, die mich seit vier tagen plagen

also euch zusammen ein schönes, sonniges bikewochenende.

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2012)

Kopfschmerzen kommen bestimmt vom ständig wechselnden wetter  sei froh dass du net richtig krank bist 
Da frag ich mich immer was erst die alten Menschen machen bei so nem wetter 

Ich würds ja gern versuchen und hab auch alles Bedenken über Bord geworfen. Aber er will ja nicht  Wird wohl in den letzten Jahren öfter enttäuscht worden sein und möchte sich jetzt nicht in jmd verlieben wo die aussichten vllt nicht die besten sind  
Deswegen find ichs ja so schlimm, wenn er gesagt hätte du bist nicht mein typ oder so hätt ich gesagt ok alles klar...aber er hat ja zu mir gesagt dass er mich fantastisch findet, sich von mir angezogen fühlt und sich immer freut mich zu sehen...
Wie kann man sich freiwillig so quälen


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juni 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Deswegen find ichs ja so schlimm, wenn er gesagt hätte du bist nicht mein typ oder so hätt ich gesagt ok alles klar...aber er hat ja zu mir gesagt dass er mich fantastisch findet, sich von mir angezogen fühlt und sich immer freut mich zu sehen...
> Wie kann man sich freiwillig so quälen



hmmm. die männer verstehen - ist glaub ich unmöglich... solche antworten sind mir auch bekannt "es liegt nicht an dir - aber momentan will ich nichts festes" und und und... ist doch schwachsinn - sorry. aber wenn du die eine richtige bist, dann würde er sich doch auch bemühen, oder? scheiß auf den Verstand. aber wenn nur einer von beiden will - egal was er sagt- macht es keinen sinn. ich würde dir zu gerne sagen niemals die hoffnung aufzugeben, und für die liebe zu kämpfen. aber da bin ich glaub ich die falsche  ich drücke dir trotzdem die daumen. mein glauben an wen auch immer  - ist irgendwie weg... in 6 wochen heiratet meine cousine - ich soll sowas wie ne Brautjungfer machen... tzzz. na super... wieder ein fest ohne mann... und in 8 wochen ist mein 33 geburtstag...tja... und wenn mir jetzt einer kommt und sagt "hey- nicht aufgeben, der richtige kommt schon noch" - sorry, aber denjenigen schieße ich persönlich sonst wo hin.. ach ja - das herzkettenblatt...bis jetzt null antwort von dem magazin bekommen... ist mir irgendwie auch schon sowas von wurscht... 

morgen biken - das tollste wetter. irgendwie keine lust. auf see gehen auch keine lust... 
greenhorn- wie du siehst. mir gehts genauso... aber wer weiß , vielleicht kapiert er es ja  meinen segen hast ja!

bin grad viel am fussball schauen  meine liebe


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...tja... und wenn mir jetzt einer kommt und sagt "hey- nicht aufgeben, der richtige kommt schon noch" - sorry, aber denjenigen schieße ich persönlich sonst wo hin..


Also wenn ich ehrlich hab ich eigentlich auf so ne antwort nur gewartet  Bin aber froh dass du das anscheinend genauso siehst wie ich 
Meistens heißt es immer "ach du bist doch noch so jung, da kommt schon noch der richtige","andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Söhne", "es kommt immer dann wenn man es am wenigstens erwartet" halt alles derselbe Käse und meist von Menschen die glücklich vergeben sind 
Eigentlich dürft ich mich nicht beschweren bin ja erst seit 6 Mon. Single  

Mit dem kapieren mal sehen...er hat erstma die nächsten 3 Wochen Urlaub  und ich bin wohl nur noch bis zum 1.august an der Uni....die Zeit wird knapp 

Bei mir hilft in solchen Situationen immer ne Portion Selbstmitleid  Deswegen hab ich mir eben ein Bier aufgemacht und zieh mir jetzt ne schnulze rein damit ich noch etwas flennen kann 

EM find ich eigentlich auch super, aber alleine schauen ist auch iwie doof. Leider gibts dieses Jahr in Stuttgart kein Public Viewing und übers Wochenende fahren die meisten Studenten eh nach Hause, sprich ich bin wieder mal allein 

Ich denk ich werd morgen zum ersten Mal für dieses Jahr ins Freibad gehen, etwas an meiner Bräune arbeiten und ein paar Bahnen ziehen  

Also ich glaub schon dass das mit dem Kettenblatt was wird , die warten wahrscheinlich erst den Monat mal ab und sammeln die Zuschriften alle, sonst müssten sie die sachen ja mehrmals schicken


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juni 2012)

oje, die Liiiiiiebe... 
Bin jetzt schon sooo alt und versteh sie immer noch nicht so ganz 

Am besten find ich immer noch den Spruch: "Du.... das hat jetzt echt nix mit dir zu tun, aber....."  Ist der schon Standard????

*liebe greenhorn, wünsch dir trotzdem, dass die Sache positiv ausgeht 
Viel Glück!!!
*

Hatte heute mal ein echt schönes Highlight unterwegs. Bin meine Hausrunde gefahren und mir sind insgesamt 6 gestandene Biker gefolgt (reiner Zufall... natürlich, obwohl ich eher sehr selten auf diese Gattung unterwegs treffe). Als ich berghoch an ein paar rastenden Wanderern vorbeifuhr, mit dem Jungs im Schlepptau (ich hatte schon noch ein paar Meter Vorsprung ), rief eine Frau völlig entzückt *"Yeah, das nenn ich mal ordentlich Frauenpower!!! "* und war total begeistert, weil mein Anhängsel doch recht hinterher zu hecheln schien, berghoch. Ich fand das total toll von der Frau und grüßte freudestrahlend. Irgendwann hatten sie mich dann doch eingeholt und man kam ins plaudern und fuhr noch gemeinsam ein Stück. Die waren ganz nett und fanden, dass ich berghoch ganz schön flott unterwegs war  Ich hatte sie ja schon einige Kilometer im Nacken


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hatte heute mal ein echt schönes Highlight unterwegs. Bin meine Hausrunde gefahren und mir sind insgesamt 6 gestandene Biker gefolgt (reiner Zufall... natürlich, obwohl ich eher sehr selten auf diese Gattung unterwegs treffe). Als ich berghoch an ein paar rastenden Wanderern vorbeifuhr, mit dem Jungs im Schlepptau (ich hatte schon noch ein paar Meter Vorsprung ), rief eine Frau völlig entzückt *"Yeah, das nenn ich mal ordentlich Frauenpower!!! "* und war total begeistert, weil mein Anhängsel doch recht hinterher zu hecheln schien, berghoch. Ich fand das total toll von der Frau und grüßte freudestrahlend. Irgendwann hatten sie mich dann doch eingeholt und man kam ins plaudern und fuhr noch gemeinsam ein Stück. Die waren ganz nett und fanden, dass ich berghoch ganz schön flott unterwegs war  Ich hatte sie ja schon einige Kilometer im Nacken


Da scheint ja die Konditionskurve steil nach oben zu zeigen  Ich würd sagen der WP hat sich gelohnt und über den Winter alles richtig gemacht  

Bei mir macht die Wade schon wieder Ärger  Hab ne Zerrung drin, die einfach nicht weg gehen will  Is wieder besser geworden, dann hab ich wieder mit joggen angefangen und nach dem dritten Mal wars wieder da  (es macht mir aber auch einfach zuviel Spaß )
So langsam werden die Beine auch etwas strammer auch wenn sie nicht dünner werden  Aber immerhin etwas  Hab die letzten Wochen auch noch mal 2kg abgenommen (Gefühlschaos is also doch für was gut )

Hab heut das Wetter genossen und war im Freibad war richtig schön, kleinen Sonnenbrand gabs auch  Biken war mir heut zu heiß und schwül, aber morgen werd ich mal wieder ne neue Runde ausprobieren 

Und was steht bei euch noch an? Chayenne, warst du doch am See oder ne Runde biken? Wär doch schade ums wetter gewesen


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Juni 2012)

ach das wetter... alleine hab ich schon mal gar keine lust auf see... egal wie es ist... sollte vielleicht mal ne anzeige aufgeben - "freundin gesucht" - ist echt schwierig... 

noch dazu bin ich leicht kränkelnd... schnupfen seit einer woche, und heute auch noch magen darm.. hmmm... nicht mein we....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2012)

Ich war heut auch allein im Freibad, hab mich über die Teenies amüsiert die um mich rum gesessen haben  Die Gespräche sind echt zum schreien, kann man gar nicht glauben, dass man selbst mal so war  Die eine hat mir ihrer Mama telefoniert, anscheinend gabs ärger un sie hätte heim kommen sollen un sie hat am Telefon die ganze zeit gesagt "Ich red nicht mit euch!", dacht ich nur Kind warum telefonierst du dann noch  Ewig diskutiert, dass sie net mit ihnen reden will 

Ergebnis vom alleinsein war, dass ich nun nen Sonnenbrand auf dem Rücken hab, weil ich natürlich keinen zum eincremen hatte  
Wär schon mal schön wenn man mal wieder jmd hätte, der einem die Sonnenmilch zärtlich einmassiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (18. Juni 2012)

Servus Mädls!!!  
Tja, Wettertechnisch ist es gekommen wie ich befürchtet hab, von der Schafskälte direkt in den Hochsommer Am Samstag waren hier gefühlte 40Grad und schwül und überhaupt. Kopfwehwetter halt. 
Hätten eigentlich Look RR testen sollen, aber ich wollt nicht einen Meter radln  hab dann geduldig ausgeharrt als mein Freund seine Testrunde drehte. Die schönsten Räder konnten mich nicht reizen.
Schlimmste Befürchtungen für den Sonntag haben mich dazu geplagt... 
Nunja, es war dann zum Glück meistens bewölkt, aber trotzdem ordentlich heiß. Mit Kopfweh gestartet und gleich mal ne Tablette genommen, Mittag dann noch eine. Puls war von Anfang an mal wieder sehr hoch, irgendwann wars mir dann egal   Zum Glück ist bei km100 mein Freund zu mir gefahren, dann hatte ich für die befürchtete Strecke Niederndorf-Nußdorf wenigstens Windschatten. Der ErlerWind hat sich von seiner besten Seite gezeigt, war mind. ein 30ger Wind  
Am Ende waren es dann auf meinen Tacho 165km und 1736hm in 7Std.  Ein Saisonziel abgehakt. Aber mir hats ganz schön gereicht, bin doch heute glatt mit dem Auto gefahren 
Und heute will ich unbedingt irgendwo ins Wasser hüpfen! 


Silvermoon:  Respekt!! Du bist glaub ich mächtig fit, mei liaba Schiaba.... 

Greenhorn: tja da ich ja schon lange in festen Händen bin, kann ich da sicher ned so mitschwatzn, aber ich an deiner Stelle würd sämtliche weiblichen Möglichkeiten ausspielen *All In* sozusagen 
Daß er zumindest weiß was er versäumt....  oder er überlegt es sich dann doch anders  Du dürftest halt dann nicht zu viel Gefühle investieren  ist natürlich auch schwierig und leicht geredet. Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen und wünsch dir das bestmögliche!!

@Ramona: die sammeln sicher alles zusammen und schicken es auf einmal! Und wenn nicht soviel kommt, liegt es sicher daran, daß die Zeitung noch nicht so bekannt ist. Hab die ja auch noch nie gesehen vorher. 

Schönstes Wetter draußen, im Büro jetzt schon 27Grad und ich muß sicher wieder Überstunden machen, da wir unterbesetzt sind  hätte eigentlich um 12.00 Feierabend...

Schönen Tag euch allen

P.S.: @Greenhorn: super 2kg noch abgenommen!! Freud mich für dich!! Bei mir stagnierts, bin höchstens leichter weil ich 4 Wochen nicht im Kraftraining war... ;-)


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Juni 2012)

@Bine: super dass du des gestern durchgezogen hast!! die vielen km und die wahnsinns hm - darauf verzichte ich gerne  Ist der Alex a mit gfahrn? Oder dann nur zum Ende dich begleitend? 

@Silvermoon: glaub a dass du a ganz a wuide bergauf bist  Super!!

@Greenhorn: gibts neues?? 

@Murmel: wie war dein WE?

mein WE war ja sowas von faul  leider... Samstag gings mir nicht so gut, gestern wars a no ned der hit... und heute merke ich seit MIttag dass meine rechte Nebenhöhle weh tut... An den Zähnen ziepts, und wenn ich drauf drücke von außen tuts auch weh.. hoffe es geht wieder weg. hatte vor 5 jahren mal ne heftige nebenhöhlen entzündung - brauch ich nicht mehr!! deswegen - irgendwie hats mich seit letzter woche erwischt - auch wenns fürs "zuhause" bleiben no ned gelangt hat.. manchmal wäre es auch gut einfach mal, wenns einem ned so gut geht, zuhause zu bleiben. aber wer kann das schon?? 
Noch dazu haben wir vorhin erfahren, dass es sein kann, dass eine Erzieherin von uns ab september im anderen Kiga aushelfen muss, da die zuwenig Personal haben, und wir zuviele Erzieherinnen sind...hmmm. von der Stelle in der Krippe hab ich auch nix mehr gehört- das hat sich dann wohl erledigt... und nun dies... und das alles zum ende vom kiga jahr, wo man dann gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hat für September sich noch was anderes zu suchen...tzzzzz.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> Silvermoon:  Respekt!! Du bist glaub ich mächtig fit, mei liaba Schiaba....



Naja, so "formvollendet" bin ich nun wirklich (noch) nicht.... 
Entweder waren die Jungs ein bißel im Formtief oder sie wollten nur mal hinter nem netten Mädel herfahren 


....oder ich war wirklich wahnsinnig schnell   *Einbildmodus-wieder-aus*


Mensch, 165km und 1736hm???? Naja, so unfit klingt das nun in meinen Ohren auch nicht - Gratulation!!!!


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juni 2012)

oh man ich werd/bin alt

heute - mein mann hatte eine augenop, in der zeit war ich dann brav in der stadt, also wirklich von einem zum anderen ende - zeit ca. 4 std., musste einfach sein, in zwei wochen habe ich meinen ersten arbeitstag in der neuen firma hinter mir, aber da muss frau doch vorher noch ein bisschen den kleiderschrank füllen

man was soll ich sagen so platt war ich schon lange nicht mehr

shoppen im netz hat schon was

ach ja, mein we, war soweit ok, am samtag leider immer noch mit kopfschmerzen ne runde gefahren nix besonderes mit einem lecker eis dazwischen.

und gestern, war´s nur  eine kleine bewegungsrunde, da das wetter ja erst am späten nachmittag sich dazu entschlossen hat, die sonne raus zu lassen

so nun muss ich  nur noch schaun wie ich es diese woche unterbringen, leider hat man mir irgendwie so viele termine eingetragen, und dabei rennt die zeit bis zum arbeitsbeginn so.

so nun euch eine schöne zeit 

lg

ach ja ist ein von euch am wochenende zufällig in fammersbach?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Juni 2012)

@Bine:
mein lieber Mann (Frau ) ordentliche Leistung  Ich glaub ein RR muss ich mir wohl auch noch zulegen, die strecken werden bei mir langsam auch immer weiter, allerdings meist Radweg, so weite Strecken durch Wald und Co da hätte ich zuviel angst mich zu verfahren 
Ins kalte nass springen kann ich nur empfehlen, hat Samstag richtig gut getan 

Wetter is heut bei uns wieder total schwül, hoff dass es die nacht kühler wird sonst kann ich wieder nicht schlafen *grummel*

@chayenne:
na bin dann doch noch gestern an die Uni gefahren, hab es wieder mal net ausgehalten  Er hatte wochenenddienst und da das wetter mittags doch noch schön wurd, hab ich mir Bike geschnappt und vorbei gefahren. Mit nem angenehmen Ziel verbunden ist die Motivation gleich viel größer  Hab kurz vorher noch nen kurzen Zwischenstop an der Tanke gemacht (nein ich war nicht tanken ) und hab 2 Eis gekauft so als kleine Überraschung  Scheint sich auch gefreut zu haben, seine chefin war Gott sei Dank nicht mehr da  Aber was krieg ich an den Kopf geworfen "Ich dachte du wolltest gestern kommen?" Da versucht man sich mak zurück zu halten damit es nicht so Teenie/Stalkermäßig  rüber kommt un dann sowas^^
Naja jedenfalls musst ich einfach hin, weil er ja jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub hat  und er hat gesagt er meldet sich...na toll was ne Aussage 
Aber mal sehn vllt ergibt sich ne Gelegenheit mim Rad daheim vorbeizufahren , weil er wohnt ja auf der Alb wo ich ja schon immer mal mim Rad hoch wollte 

@murmel: ohja shoppen steht mir au noch bevor, sobald ich den neuen Job hab  Muss ich mich vorher mal noch informieren was man da so an "Arbeitskleidung" brauch 

Ich seh schon dass Silvermoon und Bine im kommenden WP wieder die Fahne für unser Team hochhalten werden


----------



## BineMX (19. Juni 2012)

@All: Dankschön  Gestern stand in der Zeitung: und für die richtigen Könner gab es die 220km mit 2.500hm   
Naja die RR km kannn man nicht 1 zu 1 mit MTB km vergleichen. Es fährt sich schon anders und ja viel lockerer mal so ne lange Strecke. 
Die hm müssen allerdings genauso hart erarbeitet werden...also bei mir zumindest  Und die 7Std. sind alles andre als ne Rekordzeit, aber dafür daß ich mit Kopfweh los bin und es sehr heiß war bin ich schon zufrieden mit dem 24er Schnitt  mein Ziel unter 7 Std. quasi nur haarscharf verfehlt.

@Greenhorn: wenn du eher Richtung weit und nicht im Wald fahren gehst, dann wäre ein RR oder evtl. ein CX sicher nicht schlecht. Ich hab ja auch keine Lust alleine im Wald rumzugurken oder mich in den Bergen zu verfransen...   einmal hab ich versucht eine "Abkürzung" zu nehmen.... tja und dann das Rad gezogen und gezerrt durch Büsche und Sträucher    den Berg hoch. Unser Vorstand von der MX Strecke (da wollt ich hin) hat schon gemeint ob er nen Hubschrauber schicken soll....  weil ich angerufen hab und wissen wollt wo ich bin

@Ramona: nein Alex ist nicht komplett mitgefahren, ich bin bis km100 alleine gefahren. War ja ein große Schleife über Aßling, Rott, Hirnsberg.... Und Alex ist daheim los als ich bei der Verpflegung Frasdorf bei km84 und 1000hm war. Hab dann bei km100 kurz nach Aschau auf ihn gewartet.
Mir macht das nix aus, wenn ich so etwas alleine fahre, da kann ich besser auf meinen Puls und mein Tempo achten. Hab auch den ein oder andren netten Gesprächspartner gefunden unterwegs. Aber um den Windschatten von Niederndorf nach Nußdorf war ich dann doch sehr froh  

Bin ja auch "Nebenhöhlenerfahren" und mir hilft immer sehr Inhalieren! Topf heißes Wasser, Transpulmin rein, Kopf drüber und handtuch obendrauf. Mach ich dann sogar in der Arbeit. Als letzte Hilfe kommt bei mir dann immer die Salzspülung... *bähhh*
Dachte der neue Job wär schon fix  Ist ja blöd....

Und wir sind gestern um 20.00 doch noch schnell an den See gefahren.. aaahhh das war eine Wohltat. Vorher war es mir definitiv zu heiß und schwül... da bin ich wie vor den Kopf geschlagen.


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juni 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> @Ramona:
> Dachte der neue Job wär schon fix  Ist ja blöd....



Ja dachte ich anfangs auch... und ich hab mir noch so nen kopf gemacht. aber die haben dann ja nochmal ne stellenanzeige gemacht, und dann waren wohl noch welche auch zum schnupperarbeiten da. und dann war ich wohl kein favorit mehr  naja. ist dann auch nix - wenn sollen sie einen ja von vornherein sofort und 100% wollen, finde ich  Mal sehen. Vielleicht ergibt sich noch was anderes. Aber wer weiß ob sich da mit unserem Koop - Kiga was tut... Auf den hätte ich jedenfalls keine Lust, wenn sie mich dorthin schicken würden... Schließlich entscheidet man sich ja von vornherein für eine Einrichtung, auch wenn man unterschrieben hat, im "notfall" auch in den anderen beiden Häusern auszuhelfen.


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juni 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ach ja ist ein von euch am wochenende zufällig in fammersbach?



ähm- was ist da? und wo ist Frammersbach?


----------



## 4mate (19. Juni 2012)

*






Spessart Bike Marathon*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Ja dachte ich anfangs auch... und ich hab mir noch so nen kopf gemacht. aber die haben dann ja nochmal ne stellenanzeige gemacht, und dann waren wohl noch welche auch zum schnupperarbeiten da. und dann war ich wohl kein favorit mehr  naja. ist dann auch nix - wenn sollen sie einen ja von vornherein sofort und 100% wollen, finde ich  Mal sehen. Vielleicht ergibt sich noch was anderes. Aber wer weiß ob sich da mit unserem Koop - Kiga was tut... Auf den hätte ich jedenfalls keine Lust, wenn sie mich dorthin schicken würden... Schließlich entscheidet man sich ja von vornherein für eine Einrichtung, auch wenn man unterschrieben hat, im "notfall" auch in den anderen beiden Häusern auszuhelfen.



Hmmm... das dachte ich jetzt aber auch .... ist ja schon doof. Wenn ich daran denke, dass du es dir nicht gerade leicht gemacht hattest mit der Entscheidung zu wechseln. Schade eigentlich 

Spessart Bike Marathon in Frammersbach? Da findet doch auch paralell dazu die Rosbacher Bike-Challenge statt oder hat die Veranstaltung 2 Namen  Davon ist die letzte Veranstaltung/Rennen am 12. August in Bullau (Bullau-Bike-Marathon). Sozusagen mein "Heim-Marathon"  Ich geh mal aber davon aus, dass die beiden Marathon jeweils unabhängig voneinander bewertet werden, oder? 
Da wird da oben in unserem Höhenplateaudörfchen ganz schön der Bär steppen  Was die paar Einwohner da immer alles auf die Beine stellen und organisieren - Hut ab  Mich haut das jedes Jahr auf´s neue aus den Socken


----------



## murmel04 (19. Juni 2012)

also bitte nicht denken, dass ich da mitfahre

ne bin am freitag da wg. fahrtrainig und will dann am sonntag mal hin um mir sowas mal anzuschauen

wollte ich eigentlich schon im letzten jahr mal vorbeischaun, aber kam an dem tag erst um 4.30 uhr mit dem flieger aus dem urlaub zurück

bin schon gespannt was da so abgeht.


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Juni 2012)

so mädels...
also - endlich hab ich ne info wegen der anzeige in der womb... dreimal dürft ihr raten wieviele männer sich gemeldet haben...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Juni 2012)

och nee...jetzt wirklich


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Juni 2012)

genau... soooo viele... hätte ich nie mit gerechnet...tzzzz


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Juni 2012)

immer diese Enttäuschungen ist echt ätzend...
Da soll man noch an die Liebe glauben wenn man erst gar keine chance kriegt 
Würd dir gern was tröstendes "sagen" aber das sind ja eh immer die selben Floskeln die man iwann nicht mehr hören kann 

Aber du bist nicht allein, andern gehts auch so, sind ja schon allein 3 Singlefrauen in der Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. Juni 2012)

Nee, oder??? Versteh ich überhaupt nicht  Hab doch die Anzeige gesehen und fand sie echt total schön und dann so gar keine Resonanz??? Mann, was sind denn das für Pappenheimer hier???? 
Kopf hoch!!


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Juni 2012)

tja... so ist das wahre leben... leider nix gewesen ... hmmm. angeblich auch auf die anzeigen vor mir keinerlei reaktionen - gut, das womb ist ja noch neu... trotz allem.... hmmm. 
nun darf ich aber trotzdem für ein we in ein bike hotel. fragt sich nur mit wem??? jemand männliches fällt ja flach, und webliche freundinnen die auch radln (und single sind) gibts irgendwie nicht.... 
mag von euch jemand??


----------



## murmel04 (1. Juli 2012)

so nun sind sie vorbei meine 10 wochen urlaub und was soll ich sagen, so wenig wie in dieser zeit war ich wahrscheinlich nur im winter mit meinem bike unterwegs

man was hatte ich mich am anfang gefreut, 10 wochen, endlich mal nicht auf den abend oder den sonntag angewiesen zu sein, also sprich zu diesen zeitpunkt einigermaßen brauchbares wetter zu haben auch mal unter der woche das bike einpacken und ne größere tour fahren zu können.

nix wars, dank na was soll ich sagen dem tollen immer berechenbaren wetter , nein jetzt bitte keine sprüche wie es gibt keine schlechtes wetter ...usw. 
doch für die motivation gibt es das, was hab ich davon wenn ich irgendwohin fahre (mit dem auto) und dann im regen durch die gegend rolle, das dann ja eigentlich immer alleine, ne echt nicht, mir haben die paar mal echt gelangt an denen es so war, vor allem mein technikkurs im allgäu mit 7 std. dauerregen. tja da hat schweini nun gewonnen, meine motivation ist mehr als am boden incl. kondi

ach ja dann waren da noch meine familiären anhängsel, die gemeint haben, jetzt ist sie mal daheim, da können wir sie einfach mal in beschlag nehmen so kam das eine zum anderen und die zeit war weg, einfach so. 

so jetzt warten wir mal ab, was der neue job so mit sich bringt, was an zeit bleibt, ob es dann in der freien zeit mal petrus gut mit mir meint. 

eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nochmal los, aber was soll ich sagen es regnet, wie nicht anders zu erwarten. ( ich hab ja gestern auto gewaschen und fleisch zum grillen besorgt, sollte in zukunft auch unterlassen, ging bis jetzt jedesmal schief)

ich glaub ich habe gerade meine sommer depri

trotzdem euch ein schönes rest we und eine schöne woche.

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juli 2012)

ach murmel, denk dir nix, hier war gestern und bis vorhin heißes sommerwetter. aber irgendwie hab ich keine lust auf biken. seit dem marathon vor 4 wochen hab ich mein bike im flur stehen... da stehts gut... hab auch ne sommer depri


----------



## murmel04 (1. Juli 2012)

oh je noch jemand, mhh dann liegt es an der luft

hatte echt schon ein schlechtes gewissen, aber dann geht es nicht nur mir so mit der fehlenden motivation. 

meines steht auch im flur, bin ja so faul, hab noch nicht mal den sattel wieder dran gemacht, der fliegt noch im auto rum und eine kleine dusche bräuchte es auch mal wieder


na ja, ein paar monate bleiben uns ja noch, hoffe die motivation kommt wieder....

morgen wird alles besser

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juli 2012)

Ich schließ mich mal der Depri-Fraktion hier an 

So wie das Wetter heute war, so war auch meine Stimmung (leider auch in den vergangenen Tagen/Wochen): einfach nur bescheiden 
Irgendwie läuft so gar nix mehr rund: Job und Privatleben!
Gestern bei der Bullenhitze bekamen mich keine 10 Pferde auf das Bike und heute hat´s nur geregnet! Tolles WE 
Noch 2 Wochen arbeiten, dann sind erst mal 3 Wochen Betriebsferien und wie´s danach weitergeht weiß ich auch noch nicht. Jobmäßig häng ich ein bißel. Neues Jobangebot, aber irgendwie kann ich mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Hätte morgen einen Probearbeitstag, aber mein alter Arbeitgeber würde mich nur ungerne gehen lassen und hat mir jetzt interessante Alternativen angeboten. Fragt nicht, was ich schon schlaflose Nächte hinter mir habe, weil ich nicht weiß, was ich machen soll 

Oh Mann....  Alles wird gut 

*@murmel: *wir hätten das Autowaschen sein lassen sollen  
Mir gehts nämlich auch so. Kaum ist das Auto mal wieder schön sauber, regnets am darauffolgenden Tag


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juli 2012)

@silvermoon:
das mit dem Job kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich wünsche dir genügend Kraft für eine mögliche Entscheidung!


ansonsten kann ich nur noch anmerken, dass ich es sowas von satt habe alleine rum zu gurken... irgendwie ergibt sich hier aus dem forum keine "freundschaft", und auf anderen wegen kommt auch nix zustande. nun kann ich für 3 Tage zwar in ein bike hotel fahren, aber mit wem??? den mann dazu gibts ja nicht bzw. hat sich ja auch niemand gemeldet, und eine freundin gibts auch nicht. hmmm. zum kotzen. sorry.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Juli 2012)

oh mädel´s ich fühle mit euch!!!

neuer job, hoffe ist besser als der alte

alleine rumfahren, tja kotzt mich auch an, hier geht auch nix zusammen, oder die leistungsstufen sind für mich dann einfach zu hoch.

na ja, hoffen wir einfach mal dass - ALLES WIEDER GUT WIRD!!!

So nun kopf hoch und eine schöne woche.

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juli 2012)

@all: scheint ja echt depri stimmung zu sein bei euch 

...da schäm ich mich ja schon fast zu sagen, dass es bei mir zur Zeit wieder besser läuft 
Aber nach einem Tief kommt auch wieder ein Hoch, so gings mir die letzten Wochen. Bei meiner Masterarbeit ist Versuchstechnisch so ziemlich alles schief gelaufen was nur ging (musste einige Versuche komplett nochma machen :kotz  Abgabetermin ist am 1.August und ich hab noch nix geschrieben , aber ich hoff einfach dass die Verlängerung der Frist durch geht  Dann hatte ich nach 10 Bewerbungen nur Absagen !! War echt frustiert und dann auch noch die "unerfüllte" Liebe...wenn es kommt dann halt immer alles auf einma 

Dann bin ich ja das erste Mal auf die Alb gefahren und das hat mir wieder gezeigt zu was ich in der Lage bin und was ich alles schaffen kann  Jetzt hab ich kommende Woche 2 Vorstellungsgespräche, auch wenn es nicht meine Traumstellen sind werd ich es mal auf mich zukommen lassen  

Heut hat es bei uns auch den ganzen Tag geregnet  War ja auch vorhergesagt deswegen hab ich mich gestern trotz 30 Grad gequält (wer weiß wann wir die nächste Zeit mal wieder trocken haben ) und es hat sich echt gelohnt 

Zu dem alleine fahren...ich muss sagen hab die letzten zweimal echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht wenn man die leute einfach nach dem Weg fragt,fahren sie meist noch soweit mit bis sich die Wege trennen und man hat auch mal bissel gespräch  Als ich gestern auf die Alb gefahren bin, hab ich unterwegs ne Gruppe Männer getroffen die mich ein Stück mitgenommen haben und in der Hälfte von der Tour hat sich ein anderer angeschlossen der den gleichen Heimweg hatte wie ich  Sind dann zusammen auf dem Zielberg eingekehrt und dann zusammen den rest der Strecke gefahren  War echt ne nette Unterhaltung, kann aber auch sein dass das der "kleine Mädchen-faktor" war und die "älteren" Herren mich nicht so allein stehen lassen wollten  Aber ehrlich gesagt käm ich auch net auf die idee solche rasende Cracks anzusprechen da hechelst ja nur hinterher 


Wie gesagt es kann nur besser werden  und ich würd euch empfehlen mal ne herausforderung auf euch zu nehmen die euch zeigt zu was ihr eigentlich in der lage seid, ist echt super fürs Selbstbewusstsein  egal was es auch ist

@chayenne:wenn ich wüsste wo es mich hin verschlägt Jobmäßig, wär ich direkt dabei  aber wie ihr wisst ist es in der Probezeit auch immer schwierig mit Urlaub 

@silvermoon:das mit jobwechsel kann ich gut verstehen ich hoffe, dass mir dieses entscheiden erspart bleiben wird


----------



## BineMX (2. Juli 2012)

Hola Mädls!!! 
ja was ist denn hier los 
*Mamamodusan*
nix rumjammern, rauf auf´s bike oder was auch immer, vom jammern wird nix besser!! *mamamodusaus*

Spaß beiseite... 

@murmel: das mit 10Wochen frei und dann Mistwetter würd mich auch wahnsinnig machen  sowas ist echt zum :kotz: aber leider hilft´s ja nix, so blöd es sich anhört man muß halt das beste draus machen. 
Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall einen guten Start in den neuen Job und viel Spaß am neuen Arbeitsplatz!

@silvermoon: na das ist doch was wenn der jetzige Chef um einen kämpft. Das hebt das Selbstbewußtsein  aber macht natürlich einen etwaigen Wechsel bzw. die Entscheidung dahin nicht leichter. Du wirst schon das richtige tun... das mit den schlaflosen Nächten kenn ich auch, bin auch so ein Grübler 

@greenhorn: na siehste, hört sich doch schon wieder besser an bei dir!! Dir auch toi toi toi für deinen Arbeitsplatz!

@Ramona: jetzt echt  4 Wochen ned gefahren!! Dann aber hopp hopp auf´s Radl  Dachte du radlst jetzt auch in die Arbeit?? Weißt noch wie du zu mir gesagt hast: wenn ich so nen schönen Weg in die Arbeit hätte wie du, würd ich auch radln, aber bei meinen 3km ist das nix. 
Wirst sehen, das ist gut für die Seele!! Grad in der früh....
Und Ausdauer bringt es auch. Wenn du mal eher Zeit hast, meld dich halt kurzfristig evtl, klappt ja mal was. Ich arbeit halt momentan auch mehr. Kennst du das schöne Bad am Samerberg/Törwang?? Das ist echt ne Anfahrt mit dem Radl wert!!! Wir waren jetzt schon ein paarmal dort.

So nun zu meiner Wenigkeit:
Eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich, nur leider werden meine freien Nachmittage auch immer weniger  und das radln in den Abendstunden wird ja öfter durch Gewitter ausgebremst  
Da ich mit dem Krafttraining voll in die Sommerfalle getapst bin und 2 Monate nicht mehr war  sind meine mühsam aufgebautenj Muskeln futsch und gefühlt mit Fett aufgefüllt.  Also hab ich beschlossen mit dem Joggen zu beginnen....  huijeh... die ersten Meter waren hart (ist ja kein Vergleich zum Laufband) der Muskelkater extrem, sind ja ganz andre Muskeln als beim radln. Aber es geht schon, 40min am Stück schaffe ich. 
Die extreme Hitze am Sa hat mich auch faul rumliegen lassen, gestern sind wir dann doch ne kleine Runde über Tatzlwurm und Mühltal mit 60km und 700hm gefahren und es hat gut geklappt trotz teilweise 36Grad  Wenn es geht schau ich daß ich jetzt viel Berge fahr mit dem RR und es wird schon besser... langsam halt... aber gut Ding braucht Weil 

So meine lieben Damen,
wünsch euch einen schönen Tag
und nehmt nicht alles so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juli 2012)

*Die Bine....*
... hält für uns Depri-Mädels richtig die Stange hoch ! Mensch, Bine, das war ja mal ein richtiger Motivationsmarsch, den du uns hier geblasen hast  Aber passt scho

Du wirst jetzt zu unserem *persönlichen Motivationscouch* ernannt!!!
Danke für deine aufmunternden Worte 

Ja, Mädels, jetzt hab ich mich doch gegen den neuen Job und für den alten Arbeitgeber entschieden. Aber ganz ehrlich, hab ich jetzt im nachhinein richtig Bauchweh, ob das wirklich die richtige Entscheidung war. Ich fühl mich irgendwie nicht gut bei dem Gedanken, diese Entscheidung so gefällt zu haben, obwohl ich mir so sicher war, dass sie die Richtige war. Das große Aua bei der ganzen Misere ist, dass mir der neue Arbeitgeber absolut grünes Licht signalisiert hatte und die mich tatsächlich nehmen wollten. Auch zu nem späteren Zeitpunkt als den 1. August. Die klangen am Telefon sehr enttäuscht 
War ich vielleicht zu vorschnell, hab ich mich von meinem alten Arbeitgeber "erweichen" lassen 
Natürlich wäre mein alter Arbeitgeber ab 1.8. ganz schön ins Schlingern gekommen, da ich die einzigste Ganztagskraft bin. Hoffe, ich hab mich nicht zu sehr blenden lassen. Eigentlich waren ja meine Gedanken schon beim neuen Job, zumal meine jetzigen Kolleginnen mich ganz schön haben hängen lassen. Ich offenbare mich und bin ehrlich, mich nicht mehr wohlzufühlen und mit der Erkenntnis, dass es auch zwischenmenschlich und arbeitstechnisch nicht mehr so top lief, was seit über einem Jahr noch massiver geworden ist als es eh schon war, und sie zeigen sich alle als sehr egoistisch und unkollegial. Nach dem Motto: hauptsache ihnen selbst geht es gut und man muss keine Veränderungen in Kauf nehmen, so wie es ist, ist es ok. Naja, der Slogan: "Einer für alle, alle für einen!" bekam dann nach diversen Aussagen von Kolleginnen einen doch recht faden Beigeschmack 
Nun werden aber Veränderungen ins Haus stehen, ob die betroffenen Kolleginnen das wollen oder nicht. Mein "Outing" hat einen Stein ins rollen gebracht und ich weiß eigentlich noch nicht wirklich, ob das gut oder schlecht ist  ...für mich...

So ein Sch....

Und heute noch nen freien Tag, Überstundenabbau, und???? Das Wetter ist einfach nur bescheiden! Ich wasche nie mehr Auto!!! (Insiderwitz speziell an murmel gerichtet - du weißt schon, was ich meine, gell?)

Euch trotz allem eine schöne Woche


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Juli 2012)

hey Silvermoon,
das sind echt nie leichte entscheidungen. weißt ja wie ich gehadert hatte. und nun - hab ich auch nix neues in aussicht. hatte sich dann wohl doch erledigt. tja. und das obwohl ich mich dann auch für sie/neue stelle entschieden hätte. und sie vorher auch voll signalisiert hatten, sie würden mich unbedingt nehmen wollen. ich kann dich verstehen- man weiß nie wie es in der neuen einrichtung so ist. andererseits, so wie es sich bei dir anhört, wäre ein wechsel bestimm angebracht?  echt schwierig sich zu entscheiden.
dann toi toi toi dass deine entscheidung die richtige war. oder willst doch lieber einen neustart?? 
ja die Bine. wenns immer so einfach wäre ??  klar radl ich auch ab und zu in die arbeit. an sich ist es viel relaxter. aber immer radln geht einfach nicht. und die letzte zeit wusste ich auch nie obs wetter hält. wenns mir unsicher ist, dann radl ich halt nicht. usw... und so zieht sich das dann. 
früher aufhören kann ich doch nie. hab nur dienstags und freitags früher (bis 15 uhr), aber vor 16 uhr schaffs ich dann auch ned aufs bike!


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juli 2012)

hmm, chayenne, stimmt, eigentlich weiß man ja nie was richtig oder was falsch ist - egal wie man sich entscheidet. Aber im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Wenn es wirklich die falsche Entscheidung gewesen wäre, würde ich mir echt richtig in den Hintern beißen  Weil das alles hier langsam verdammt viel Kraft kostet, die ich bald nicht mehr aufbringen kann und auch nicht mehr aufbringen mag.
Weiß ja noch, wie du dich mit deiner Entscheidung gequält hast. Im Prinzip ist das bei mir genau die gleiche Situation  
Hoffe nur, dass sich auf meiner alten Arbeit bis zu den Betriebsferien was Positives tut. Merk ich einen Wink von Ablehnung gegenüber Veränderungen, die wirklich angebracht wären und das nicht erst seit gestern, dann werde ich die Schmach über mich ergehen lassen und nochmals meine Bewerbung einreichen - auch wenns unangenehm und peinlich ist , aber dort werden händeringend Leute wie mich gesucht


----------



## murmel04 (2. Juli 2012)

@silvermoon, klar weiss ich was du meinst. mensch als ich mich vorhin ins auto gesetzt habe, habe ich mich echt geärgert, dass ich am samstag in der waschstraße war, war ja schlimmer als zuvor.

also das einzige was ich bis jetzt von meiner alten arbeitsstelle vermisse, ist mein tiefgaragenstellplatz mensch war das toll, im sommer keine sauna in die man steigen muss und im winter nix mit kratzen oder schnee runterkehren, und fast vergessen kein nerviges parkplatz suchen -oh das war toll.

so mein erster tag ist rum, und ich sehe jetzt schon es kommt viel arbeit auf mich zu und ich muss schnell lernen, oh mein kopf wird noch voller, so dann warten wir mal auf die nächsten tage, was da alles noch an neues kommt

aufs rad, mal schaun morgen abend hoffe ich eine bewegungsrunde machen zu können, heute ehrlich bin ich tot!

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juli 2012)

Hey murmel,

dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei deiner neuen Arbeit 
Ok, das mit dem nicht mehr vorhandenen Parkhausstellplatz ist natürlich ein herber Verlust, aber solange es nur das ist 

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## BineMX (2. Juli 2012)

@Silvermoon: *BITTE SCHÃN, se**hr gern geschehen! *Jetzt muÃte ich aber grinsen... zum Motivationscoach ernannt   nun gut, ich werde mein Bestes geben  
Hab schon Angst gehabt ich wÃ¤r euch auf den Schlips getreten 

Das mit der Jobsuche kenne ich nur zu gut, ich bin jemand der gerne "klammert" sprich lieber erstmal das bekannte Ãbel beibehÃ¤lt statt sich ins Unbekannte zu stÃ¼rzen. Aber irgendwann wirds auch mir zu bunt, allerdings kommt halt dann gleich der Knall mit der KÃ¼ndigung, aber manchmal wÃ¤rs halt doch besser vorher mit dem Chef zu reden, so wie du. Ob sich dann viel Ã¤ndert weiÃ man nicht, aber man hat es versucht. Und das gibt einem doch ein besseres GefÃ¼hl, oder? Und wenn man sich verantwortlich fÃ¼hlt un den Chef nicht hÃ¤ngen lassen will ist ja auch ein sehr guter Charakterzug. Auch wenn das leider oft nicht gedankt bzw. registriert wird. Und das mit den Kollegen ist sicher schwierig, du muÃt sehen wie sich das entwickelt! Manchmal schadet so ein ordentlicher Rumpler wirklich nicht! 
Als ich in einer Firma war, die auf die Insolvenz zusteuerte bin ich aus VerantwortungsbewuÃstein auch bis zum bitteren Ende geblieben und darÃ¼berhinaus... Ich hab mich aber in der Zeit beworben und auch etliche Zusagen bekommen, zugesagt hab ich dann doch nirgends. Nach Durchleuchtung der Firma/Umfeld etc. hab ich immer GrÃ¼nde gefunden die dagegen sprachen. Ich hatte allerdings auch die Zusage vom Ins.Verwalter daÃ er mich auf jeden Fall nimmt.
Auf jeden Fall, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: mein Onkel sagt immer:wer woaÃ fÃ¼r wos de guad war!!! Und Recht hat er eigentlich immer!!
Bisher hab ich bei keiner dieser Firmen bereut abgesagt zu haben 
Eine nochmalige Bewerbung ist Ã¼berhaupt keine Schande, wenn sie schlau sind wissen sie es zu schÃ¤tzen, daÃ du deine jetzige Firma nicht hÃ¤ngen lassen willst.  Ich hab mich auch schon bei einem frÃ¼heren groÃen Arbeitgeber wieder beworben weil ich es satt hatte ihm kleinen Betrieb ohne Vertretung etc. zu sein  Ist allerdings an der Kohle gescheitert.

@Ramona: Doch, meist ist es so einfach  aber nicht immer....Einfach mal den inneren Schweinehund Ã¼berwinden und rauf aufs Rad oder mal was neues probieren!!
Dienstags arbeit ich bis 16.00 da kÃ¶nnt ma doch mal MÃ¼hltal fahren. Und die unsicheren Wetter verhÃ¤ltnisse hab ich auch... vor allem hab ich die satt   Aus lauter Trotz bin ich Fr und heute Ã¤rmellos und ohne jegliche Regenkleidung in der Trikottasche losgeradlt. Weil es mich unendlich nervt stÃ¤ndig die Taschen mit dem Zeug vollzuhaben 
Hat sogar geklappt, obwohl ich heute noch Ã¼ber GroÃkaro nach Kolbermoor geradlt bin um mein halbzerlegtes Auto zu begutachten  sieht schlimm aus... wird ne richtige GroÃbaustelle. Und Lackierer und Mechaniker sagten mir beide: den darf ich im Winter nicht mehr fahren  also muÃ ein Winterauto her...
nur was??? Entweder ein Gebrauchter, da hab ich evtl. gleich die nÃ¤chste Baustelle oder irgendwas neues kleines fÃ¼r gut 100â¬ im Monat. VW UP oder Skoda Citygo....
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja einen neuen Rahmen fÃ¼rÂ´s Rennrad kaufen... ein Bianchi Oltre  

@Murmel: hah, das kenn ich!! Ich trauere auch der Tiefgarage beim letzten Arbeitgeber nach. Daheim Auto raus aus der Garage und 3km gefahren und rein in die Garage. Der Lack bleibt wie neu, kein VogelschiÃ, keine pappiges Zeug von den BÃ¤umen, kaum Salz im Winter. Tja und jetzt... siehe oben 
SchÃ¶nen Abend MÃ¤dls

P.S. kam heut auch an der Ampel mit einem netten MTBer ins GesprÃ¤ch, wÃ¤r ich nicht auf dem Weg zum Lackierer gewesen, wÃ¤ren wir wohl ein StÃ¼ck quatschend geradlt. 
Seh das auch wie Greenhorn, man trifft doch beim Radln Leute!! Nur daheim halt nicht


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juli 2012)

Hey Mädels, alles klar????

Seid ihr gut in die neue Woche gestartet? Hab noch diese eine Woche und dann sind endlich 3 Wochen Betriebsferien, die ich - ehrlich gesagt - auch dringend nötig habe  
Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt und ich die schönen Touren, die ich noch fahren wollte, auch endlich fahren kann. 

Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche 

Liebe Grüße von der Odenwälderin


----------



## BineMX (11. Juli 2012)

@Silvermoon: ohhh coool... 3 Wochen Urlaub  das hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr  obwohl ich dieses Jahr auf rekordverdächtige 2x 2Wochen Urlaub komme  
Aber 3 Wochen sind einfach entspannter 
Dann wünsch ich dir eine nicht zu stressige Zeit vorm Urlaub und beste Erholung mit Super Wetter im Urlaub  Fährst du weg??
Ich muß noch bis 08.08. arbeiten, dann gehts am 09.08. ganz früh los mit dem Rennrad zum Gardasee, hoffe das Wetter paßt. Sonst am 10.08. mit dem Auto. 

Hier ist ja momentan das einzig beständige das unbeständige Wetter  es nervt schon wenn Abends täglich Wolken und Gewitter aufziehen. Bleibt man daheim, kommt garantiert nix, radlt man los, dann kann man Vollgas wieder zurück weil ne Gewitterfront daherkommt  
Aber wenigstens schaff ich es 2x Wöchentlich 60min zu laufen, sogar bei Nieselregen. Wenn ich denke daß ich vor Jahren, als ich auch so einen "Laufphase" hatte, mich echt von abwechselnd gehen/laufen langsam auf 45min hochgearbeitet habe, dann bin ich wohl momentan fit. Beim 1.Mal 40min und dann gleich jedesmal 60min. durchgelaufen. *stolzaufmeinenaltenKörperbin*  Es läßt sich wohl auch im Alter noch was antrainieren....

Was mich auch verwundert beim Wetter ist folgende kuriose Erscheinung: ich gucke vom Balkon nach allen Seiten, checke die Lage, zieh mich dementsprechend fertig an und bin ein paar Minuten später mit dem Radl unterwegs ----> und es ist schwuppdiwupp komplett anderes Wetter     Was heute dazu führte daß ich feststellte: eine Windjacke ist nur gefühlte 2min36sec wasserdicht 

Und dann stelle ich fest: es scheint einen Unterschied zu geben zwischen freiwillig radln bei schlechtem Wetter und "müssen".... 
mein Auto ist ja jetzt schon die 2. Woche in der Werkstatt....

Nachdem ich nun etliche Händler abgeklappert habe und mir div. Kleinwagen angeschaut habe:
Polo, Up, Mazda2, Punto, Fabia, Ypsilon, Jazz....
hab ich doch beschlossen mir einen gebr. 1er BMW zu kaufen. Zumindest daß ist schon so gut wie fix, die Ausstattung, Modell und Baujahr auch, Farbe schwanke ich zwischen schwarz, le mans blau, rot und weiss....  nur finden muß ich natürlich noch den passenden... 

Schöne Woche noch euch Mädls


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> Was mich auch verwundert beim Wetter ist folgende kuriose Erscheinung: ich gucke vom Balkon nach allen Seiten, checke die Lage, zieh mich dementsprechend fertig an und bin ein paar Minuten später mit dem Radl unterwegs ----> und es ist schwuppdiwupp komplett anderes Wetter



...das kenne ich auch  Blöd ist dann, wenn man sich wieder umgezogen und fürs zuhausebleiben entschieden hat, dann wieder die Sonne rauskommt als sei nix gewesen  Das Wetter.... bringt mich auch noch auf die Palme! Hoffe nur, dass es ab nächste Woche zumindest trocken und was wärmer wird, muss ja nicht hochsommerlich sein, nee, das nicht, aber trocken.

Mal schaun, ob ich ein paar Tage wegfahre, wobei ja Baustellen wie Garten und Haus nach mir rufen. Wird wohl wieder so ein "wo-ich-sonst-nie-dazu-komm-Urlaub"  Aber ich gucke schon, dass die Arbeit nicht überhand nimmt und ich auch noch die Seele baumeln lassen kann. Wollte noch hier in der Gegend in einen Kletterwald - meine Höhenangst die Stirn bieten. Alles was höher als ne Leiter ist, löst in mir leichtes Herzklopf aus, um es mal dezent zu formulieren. Vielleicht hilft das ein bißchen und fürs Selbstvertrauen kanns ja auch net verkehrt sein 

Der Countdown läuft: noch 2 Tage arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (12. Juli 2012)

Die Seele mal baumeln lassen ist ganz wichtig!!!  Ich stelle immer wieder fest, daß es gar nicht so leicht ist gar nichts also wirklich gar nichts zu tun. Im Endeffekt ist ja sogar lesen schon eine Beschäftigung. Und grad im Urlaub meint man ja gerne 1.000 Dinge erledigen zu müssen bzw. ständig auf dem Radl etc hocken zu müssen. 
In diesem Sinne wünsch ich dir die Ruhe auch mal nix zu tun  und wenns dich im Urlaub nach Bayern verschlägt, dann melde dich 

Ohja Höhenangst....  Bei mir ist es so daß ich Probleme hab wenn unter meinen Beinen nix festes ist, bzw. ich an sehr ausgesetzten Stellen steh. Bin ja im 4. Stock aufgwachsen, so daß mir die reine Höhe nichts ausmacht. Nur wenn der Balkon komplett "aussen" an der Mauer hängt, mag ich das schon nicht. 
Ganz schlimm auch Gondeln oder so Treppen aus Metallgitter... brrr..
Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich den Samerberg Bikepark noch nicht probiert hab  ---> da muß man mit dem alten Einzelsessellift hoch  und genau in dem hatte ich als kl.Kind mal ein Schlüsselerlebnis mit meiner Mam.  
Da bin ich gespannt wie es dir im Kletterwald ergeht 

Viel Spaß und wirst sehen die 2 Tage Arbeit sind ratzfatz rum


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Juli 2012)

@bine:
Den Bikepark Samerberg kannst bequem hochradln. Dann musst den Lift ned benutzen


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2012)

Nix tun, mal so einfach *N-I-X-T-U-N*??? Kann ich leider gar net!
Ich muss immer irgendwas tun, sonst werde ich ganz gribbelig  Das halte ich vielleicht, wenns hochkommt, mal einen einzigen Tag aus und dann werde ich total unleidig  

Treppen mit Metallgitter? Oberhalb von Freiburg, auf dem Schlossberg, gibts einen Aussichtsturm mit Plattform aus Baumstämmen, weiß Gott wie hoch... dessen Stufen bestehen aus Metallgittern, die ich ganz tapfer mal hochgestiefelt bin. "Nur nicht runtergucken, nur nicht runtergucken...." war mein Mantra, welches ich immer wieder vor mich hergemurmelt hatte. Und ich hatte es bis ganz oben geschafft und ja, ich dämliche Kuh hatte auch mal runtergeschaut (huihuihui). Durch den Wind bewegte sich dieser Aussichtsturm auch noch leicht 
Aber die Aussicht.... die Aussicht über Freiburg und Umgebung war ein Traum  Das waren mir meine gefühlten 1000 Tode, die ich heldenhaft unterwegs bis zur Aussichtsplattform gestorben war, wirklich wert  

Noch einen Tag arbeiten  

...und die Wetteraussichten verheißen erst mal nix Gutes


----------



## BineMX (13. Juli 2012)

@Ramona: ich weiß, bin ja auch schon hochgeradlt mit meinem Radl bis zu der Alm.
Wenn dann würd ich aber ein DH/Freeride Bike ausleihen und mit Protektoren und Fullface fahren. Fühl mich mit Protektoren sicherer, bin das ja vom Mopedfahrn gewöhnt. Da hab ich einfach keine Lust dazu das hochzuschleppen. Vor allem nicht mehrmals....  Bin schon froh wenn ich meinen alten Körper und mein 11kg Bike hochwuchte  da muß ich keine Schippe mehr drauflegen  Aber irgendwann klappts bestimmt mal mit Leogang oder Bischofsmais  

@Silvermoon: ja, das Wetter  Heut ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto gefahren. Weil 13Grad und Dauerregen 
 Ist zwar umständlich mit einem Auto, weil wir entgegegesetzt arbeiten. Aber zumindest hab ich meine Vorräte wieder gefüllt 
 Respekt daß du da hoch bist! Ich hätte sicherlich das gleiche Mantra aufsagen müssen, wenn ich überhaupt raufgestiegen wäre...  

Schönen Tag euch Mädls!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Juli 2012)

*Eeeeeeeeendlich Urlaub!!!​*   ​
*Wünsche Euch Mädels ein schönes Wochenende ​*


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Juli 2012)

Soll ich mal was zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen? Was mir heute Morgen *megapeinliches* im FRESSNAPF passiert ist???
Bin über den Parkplatz gespurtet, weil es gerade Hunde und Katzen regnete, für selbige ich bei FRESSNAPF Futter holen wollte, um  nicht völlig durchnässt zu werden, Richtung Eingang. Da haut es mir aufgrund der Nässe auf den Fliesen an der Eingangstür plötzlich den linken Fuß weg und den Rest meiner Wenigkeit hinterher! Das ging so schnell, wow !!! Dank meiner - inzwischen - guten Reaktion, konnte ich mich seitlich abrollen und kam wieder auf die Beine. *NATÜRLICH* stand der Laden voll!!!!  Peinlich, sag ich euch, verdammt peinlich war mir das! Nachdem die Kassiererin aus ihrer Schreckensstarre wieder erwacht und ihren Sprachmodus wiedergefunden hatte, kam sie sofort auf mich zugestürmt. "Um Gottes Willen!!! Sind Sie verletzt, haben Sie sich wehgetan???", die war total fertig! Ich verneinte das und meinte, dass alles in Ordnung sei und mir nix passiert ist, ich Mountainbike fahre, schon schlimmere Stürze überlebt hätte und das Abrollen im freien Fall inzwischen doch wunderbar funktionieren würde  Daraufhin guckte sie mich etwas verdattert, aber sichtlich erleichtert an, rief ihre Kollegin, sie solle am Eingang noch ne Matte hinlegen, damit sowas nicht noch mal passieren würde. Dann fragte sie mich noch einmal, ob alles ok ist. Ich meinte dann, dass ich das nächste Mal nur noch mit Protektoren und Helm hier reinkommen würde, die Sturzgefahr wäre ja ziemlich groß  Da musste sie dann auch mal lachen! 
Dafür bekam ich anschließend mein Päckchen Brekkies für die Miezen umsonst, sozusagen als Schmerzensgeld 

Aber peinlich war´s mir trotzdem, diese ungewollte Stunteinlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mädel´s

na wie wie war eure Woche und euer Wochenende????

Ihr glaubt es kaum, ich war am Samstag und am Sonntag unterwegs

Samstag wieder Fahrtechnik mit Regen und viiieeeelllll Matsch, aber es war trotzdem schön und ich war auch so mutig diesmal, also keine Depri hinterher

Und wir haben mein Bike noch etwas verändert, mein Couch hat sich echt gedanken gemacht, auch damit Hasi endlich mal kleiner wird oder besser noch, zuhause bleibt.

Wir haben die Spacer nach unten versetzt und dann hab ich mir noch einen breiten Lenker mit weniger Rise geschenkt, so nun mal testen, fühlt sich auf jeden Fall schon mal besser an

Und am Sonntag, nur ein paar KM um das Ganze zu testen. Mal schaun wie es weitergeht.

LG


----------



## BineMX (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mädls! 

Jetzt muß ich "uns" mal von der 2. Seite holen... nicht daß die Kalorienkiller in Vergessenheit geraten 

Wie gehts euch denn??? 
Murmel? Wie läuft der neue Job??
Silvermoon?? Geniest du deinen Urlaub??

Wetter ist ja leider immer noch nix besonderes... für ne längere Tour hat es schon lange nicht mehr gereicht. Freitag wenigstens spätabends noch die Samerbergrunde gemacht  im trockenen..
Heute werd ich wohl auch eher die Laufschuhe schnüren...
Aber es soll besser werden 

Seit Samstag bekomme ich das Grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Hatte ja mein Wunschauto in Fröttmanning gefunden... aber leider außerhalb meines selbst gesetzten Limits  
Habe jetzt 14 Tage täglich geguckt und war schon ganz hibbelig ob und wann er denn runtergesetzt wird (das läuft dort nach Standtagen) und vor allem ob er nicht verkauft wird...   wollte schon ein paarmal hochfahren und kaufen und mein Freund meinte immer: bleib cool 
Und tatsächlich Samstag früh: reduziert um 1.310  
mit soviel hatte ich gar ned gerechnet!!! Ist jetzt sogar ein paar Hundert unterm Limit  Sofort hochgedüst, Probefahrt, gekauft 
Freu mich!!
Muß nur noch gucken, bekomm ihn eigentlich vorm Urlaub nicht... so daß ihn wohl mein Pa mit dem Schlepper holen wird...  ohne mich...


----------



## murmel04 (30. Juli 2012)

Hey Mädel´s,

der neue Job ist toll, na so wie es am Anfang eigentlich immer ist. Hoffe es bleibt so

Viel na ja neues, obwohl ja nicht wirklich neu, sondern halt anders irgendwie. 

Die Birne ist halt jeden Abend voll und ich bin meist soooo müde, und wenn es dann so heiß ist wie letzte Woche geht echt nix mit biken, liegt auch daran, dass es im Büro auch min. 32 Grad hat, da biste zustätzlich k.o.

Tja und WE, war wettertechnisch halt typisch WE


ABER. WIR GEBEN DIE HOFFNUNG NICHT AUF, EIN PAAR TAGE WIRD ES AUCH FÜR UNS GEBEN!!!

@greenhorn biker, wie geht es dir, der materielle Schaden ersetzt?? Und ich hoffe die Knochen haben nicht auch noch angefangen weh zu tun, kommt ja meist erst später

Bine Glüchwunsch zum neuen Auto - auch eins neues haben will

LG


----------



## BineMX (30. Juli 2012)

@Murmel: Freue mich für dich, daß dir der neue Job gefällt! Drück dir die Daumen daß es so bleibt. Das mit dem Kopfschwirren am Anfang kenn ich auch, daß is mächtig anstrengend. ohje und 32Grad im Büro??  ich hab bei 29Grad schon meistens gestreikt und bin auf Urlaub oder Überstunden nachmittags heim. Hab ich letztes Jahr glaub ich den ganzen Juli gemacht. 
Jetzt hab ich seit kurzem so ein mobiles Klimagerät  Feeeeine Sache 

Und ja wir scheinen bald ein paar Tage Sommer zu kriegen...  Sollte auch unbedingt noch ein paarmal Radln, sonst wird das nix mit dem besseren Schnitt heuer über den Brenner 

Bin ja nun auch schon im Urlaubsvorbereitungsstress... und vorher auch noch Löhne/Steuern etc. Und nach dem Urlaub quasi gleich wieder...
Dann Womo einräumen, schauen daß das ganze Radlzeug gewaschen ist. Allein die Sportklamotten/Ausrüstung für uns 2 ist schon so ein Haufen Zeug   Und nebenbei 2.Garage auftreiben, anmieten, Auto einstellen. Dann das neue Auto zulassen, Abholung organisieren... puuuh alles noch schnell vorm Urlaub. Aber ich freu mich noch immer


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2012)

@ Bine: Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto  Super!

Ich konnte gestern *ENDLICH* die Winterreifen von meinem alten Auto, den ich seit Anfang Dezember letzten (!) Jahres nicht mehr habe, verkaufen. Ich sag nur: ...mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen! Ich hab ja ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr daran geglaubt, dass ich die Dinger in diesem Leben noch einmal loswerde 

@murmel: Schön, wenn das Arbeiten wieder mal so richtig viel Spaß macht  Hat sich der Wechsel doch gelohnt!

...mal sehn, wie es bei mir jetzt so weitergeht... ob sich was zum Positiven ändern wird??? Ich halte auf alle Fälle mal die Ohren offen und schau und hör mich weiterhin um. Schadet ja nix, weiter über den Tellerrand zuschauen 


Ja, ihr Lieben, meine letzte Woche Urlaub hat seinen Anfang genommen. Drei Wochen sind echt verdammt schnell rum  , ist doch jedes Mal das Gleiche  
Bißel was daheim geschafft, ein bißel mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und ein bißel die Seele baumeln lassen  Das Programm war relativ ausgeglichen, aber im Kletterpark war ich jetzt leider immer noch nicht 
Das wird augenscheinlich auch nix mehr!

Heute Morgen habe ich mich dann kurzentschlossen doch noch für den 12. August zum BullauBike-Marathon angemeldet. Eigentlich hatte ich so gar keine Lust darauf, weiß nicht warum , aber sonst hätte ich nicht so ewig lange mit der Anmeldung gezögert. Naja, jetzt bin ich dabei 
Erschreckend allerdings ist, dass ich inzwischen zu *Seniorinnen 2* gehöre  Oh Gott, ich werde alt  Vielleicht sollte ich mit solchen Dingen einfach mal aufhören und mich zur Ruhe setzen


----------



## BineMX (30. Juli 2012)

Doppelmoppel


----------



## BineMX (30. Juli 2012)

@Silvermoon: hihi... ich hab heut meiner Mam eine Schlagzeile vorgelesen: "Betriebe setzen vermehrt auf ältere Beschäftigte" und dann zu ihr gemeint: Super für mich, gehör ja auch schon zu den älteren Beschäftigten..... so ab 40 *hüstel*

Dann viel Spaß beim Rennen! 
Dein Urlaub hört sich ja genau so an wie es sein soll, ein bisserl von allem, nur keinen Streß!
Uih, und Winterreifen samt Felgen brauch ich auch neue. Die "alten" passen nicht auf den neuen. bzw sind eh schon 8Jahre. Werde die evtl. doch dem "alten" nochmal aufziehen, dann brauch ich keine Sorgen wegen Standplatten haben. 
Ja die Verkauferei.... wenn nur immer alles gleich weg wär. Hab jetzt auch meinen CX Rahmen vom Spezi Händler wiedergeholt. Der lag da jetzt ein Jahr und war eigentlich verkauft nur der Verkäufer der das vermittelt hat ist leider plötzlich für lange Zeit krank geworden  jetzt muß ich mich selbst drum kümmern. Wird ja vom rumliegen ned besser...
Schönen Abend noch den Damen!


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2012)

Siehste mal, dass wir Ü-40ger doch noch sehr gefragt sind 
Da zählt eben noch Erfahrung und Zuverlässigkeit! 

Ok.....
... lassen wir mal so Dinge wie Bandscheibenvorfall, rheumatische Gelenkschmerzen, Vergesslichkeit, Zerstreutheit, Tinnitus, Karpaltunnelsyndrom... untern Tisch fallen 


Schönen Abend noch! 
Ich muss noch meinen Rücken mit Schmerzsalbe einreiben, Übungen für die Gelenke machen, überlegen wo ich meinen Autoschlüssel mal wieder abgelegt habe, schauen ob ich nicht die Katze statt der Milch in den Kühlschrank gestellt habe, meinen Tinnitus ignorieren und die Schiene anlegen, damit mir meine Hand nicht wieder einschläft 
Das ist nun mal so... mit Ü-40


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich muss noch meinen Rücken mit Schmerzsalbe einreiben, Übungen für die Gelenke machen, überlegen wo ich meinen Autoschlüssel mal wieder abgelegt habe, schauen ob ich nicht die Katze statt der Milch in den Kühlschrank gestellt habe, meinen Tinnitus ignorieren und die Schiene anlegen, damit mir meine Hand nicht wieder einschläft
> Das ist nun mal so... mit Ü-40


----------



## BineMX (31. Juli 2012)

gut daß ich keine Katze habe....
aber eigenartige Dinge hab ich auch schon im Kühlschrank gefunden  
Und momentan liegt des nächtens immer jemand mit in Frischhaltefolie eingewickeltem Fuß neben mir.....   der Gute ist auch schon Ü40 
Würd mich ja komplett einwickeln, wenns helfen würd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (9. August 2012)

So, nun ist´s auch bei mir soweit!! URLAUB!!!!
Gestern noch schnell das neue Auto geholt  Würd am liebsten heut nur Auto fahren   Gestern den "alten" bei meinem Onkl in die Garage gestellt (nachdem wir in einer Hauruckaktion 3 Anhänger voll Sperrmüll entsorgt haben, damit mein Auto Platz hat) Heut vorsichtshalber noch ne 2.Garage ab Sept. angemietet. 
Jetzt darf ich heute das Wohnmobil einräumen (ächz) und dann gehts morgen in aller früh los mit dem RR.  Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit 

Wünsche euch alle ne gute Zeit bis dahin, nicht zuviel Streß in der Arbeit und einen schönen Urlaub wer von euch noch hat und viel Spaß beim radln! 

Ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Silvermoon (9. August 2012)

Hi Bine!!!

Dann wünsche ich dir/euch einen superschönen Urlaub!!!!! 

Bis bald


----------



## Silvermoon (19. August 2012)

huhu  Mädels, na alles klar bei euch???

Dachte, bevor unser Thread hier in der Versenkung landet oder gar gelöscht wird, werde ich ihn mal wiederbeleben 

Was für ne Affenhitze!!! Jene welche war auch der Grund, dass ich heute Morgen mit dem frühen Vogel (der mit dem Wurm) schon unterwegs war - sprich kurz nach sieben! Angenehm von den Temperaturen, ein laues Lüftchten im Wald und mir begegneten nur 2 Damen mit Dackel, der mit mir auf Kollisionskurs war - der größenwahnsinnige Narr  Das sind auch blöde Leinen - wisst ihr diese ausziehbaren dünnen ein Hauch von Nichts - Leinen! Bin ja tierlieb, bremste ab und die Frau fing ihren kleinen Held wieder ein.
Ich genieße ja diese Ruhe im Wald, wenn du nur den Wind in den Wipfeln der Bäume hörst, dieses Rauschen, dass hat echt was Meditatives find ich. Ach, es war herrlich!
Blöderweise habe ich mich auf meinem Lieblingsflowtrail zwischen Baum und Lenker verkeilt, dank diversen Lärchenzapfen, die da so zahlreich rumliegen und mich in eine inakzeptable unfreiwillige Schräglage brachten. Ergebnis: dank Baum fiel ich nicht ganz in die Bodenlage, sondern klemmte mit dem Hinterrad an dem einen und mit dem Lenker am anderen Baum fest und mein Oberschenkel hatte dann Feindkontakt mit dem Lenker  Ganz blöd gelaufen. Jetzt bin ich am Kühlen und Arnikasalbe am Schmieren - so ein Mist! Passiert eben - sind ja nicht aus Zucker, gell, Mädels??? Tut auch gar nimmer so arg weh 

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag 

LG - Antje


----------



## murmel04 (24. August 2012)

Hey na alles klar bei euch?

Alle Urlauber wieder da und wieder in Lohn und Brot??

Ich hab noch eine Woche und da .- trotz neuem Job, hab ich 2 

Wochen Urlaub

eine Woche davon geht es ins Allgäu ohne Männer ganz allein, keiner nervt

Nur eines ist doof, die Kondi fährt nicht mit irgendwie wird das in diesem Jahr nix. So wenig wie in diesem Jahr  unterwegs war, kann das nix werden, es ist einfach zum

Na ja wird halt mehr geschoben, wenn nicht anders geht

So euch ein schönes WE.

LG


----------



## murmel04 (9. September 2012)

Hall9o Mädel´s alles OK bei euch????

@greenhornbiker, hab irgendwann mal gelesen, dass du nun zum biken anschluss gefunden hast, also nicht mehr so oft alleine unterwegs bist - erzähl doch mal....

lasst mal was von euch hören

lg


----------



## Silvermoon (9. September 2012)

moin!!

Bin auch schon wach und hab mal kurz hier reingeschaut 

Ich werde heute auf alle Fälle noch einmal dieses tolle Spätsommerwetter mit den grandiosen Temperaturen genießen und ne schöne Tour machen. Hab mir ja vor kurzem ein Twentyniner zugelegt (das kleine Reaction musste ja leider dafür weg). Bin super zufrieden mit meiner Neuanschaffung  Meine Rückenschmerzen sind auch nicht mehr aufgetreten, seit ich jetzt einen größeren Rahmen fahre. Die bekam ich generell immer, wenn ich mit dem Reaction unterwegs war. Der Rahmen war definitiv zu klein und zu kompakt und dementsprechend die Sitzposition nicht optimal, was sich jedesmal mit Schmerzen äußerte (ganz speziell nach längeren Touren ) Jetzt sitze ich viel entspannter und fühl mich auch viel wohler auf dem Bergamont. Nur an die Proportionen muss ich mich noch gewöhnen 
Ansonsten ist alles klar, auch jobmäßig ist es relativ entspannter geworden als es noch vor den Sommerferien der Fall war. Das ist schon mal sehr positiv  Hoffe, das bleibt auch erst mal so...

Wünsche euch allen eine wunderschönen Sonntag


----------



## BineMX (10. September 2012)

Hey Mädls 

Jepp, bei mir alles klar  
Silvermoon, super das du mit dem neuen Bike zufrieden bist!! Hab dich ja schon im 29er Club begrüßt 

Tja, mein Urlaub ist leider schon länger rum, und im Büro warteten Berge an Arbeit  aber so ist das nunmal... eins nach dem andren... dann klappt das auch 

Dieses Jahr hab ich am Brennerpass die Flügel gestreckt und hab auf den blauen Besenwagen gewartet. Hatte von Anfang an Knieprobleme, wurde in Innsbruck angeschifft und dazu noch die letzten 15km extremer Gegenwind  kurz und gut: ich hatte nach 170km und 1200hm die Schnauze voll 

Schönen Tag euch allen!!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. September 2012)

Ich weiß, eigentlich ist es ja noch ne Weile bis dahin, aber.....

Habt ihr eigentlich alle wieder Lust am *WP Ladies only* teilzunehmen???
Wir als *Kalorienkiller-Team*???
Also, ich fände es super, wenn wir wieder alle in unserer netten kleinen lustigen Runde dabei wären, uns gegenseitig aufbauen und anfeuern und wieder viel Spaß beim Kalorien killen hätten 

Was meint ihr dazu???

Hoffe, es geht euch allen gut .... ist ja hier doch ein bißchen still geworden in unserem Thread...


----------



## murmel04 (15. September 2012)

Hey,

also ich bin dabei

und hoffentlich klappst diesmal auch mit den Kilos loswerden

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (17. September 2012)

Wenn ich noch bei euch bleiben darf, bin ich gern dabei 
müßte ja mittlerweile eher beim RR Forum mitmachen 

Wobei ich befürchte, daß mich das neue Auto ab und an vom radln abhält und wenn ich das mit dem Schwimmen durchziehe ist´s auch nicht so gut mit radln....  wobei die Punktezählerei schon animierend ist... 

Schönen Tag euch


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels 

Melde mich dann auch mal wieder zurück 
Bei mir hat sich einiges getan...
Habe anfang September endlich meine Masterarbeit abgegeben aber noch keine Note dafür muss ich mitte Oktober noch meine Verteidigung halten 
Seit 17.09 arbeite ich in Ingolstadt als Vertriebsinnendienstlerin bei nem Agrarunternehmen, allerdings vorerst als Trainee zur Einarbeitung  Dementsprechend musste ich dann auch umziehen  Iwie vermiss ich das Schwabenländle schon jetzt arg...die tolle Landschaft mit der Alb un natürlich meine Freunde dort Hier ist alles total flach und eher wenig Wald, aber es gibt ganz viele Seen zum Baden un natürlich die Donau  Leider hab ich noch net wirklich anschluss gefunden...
Bei der Arbeit weiß ich noch nicht richtig ob es was für mich ist  Aber viele Alternativen gibt es nicht wirklich und in der heutigen Zeit sollte man ja eigentlich froh sein wenn man nen unbefristeten Vertrag hat 
Zur Zeit wohn ich noch in nem einzelnen Zimmer (das allerdings wunderschön ist und gute 25qm hat ) bis die ausgesuchte Wohnung in 2 Wochen frei ist. Noch hab ich allerdings keinen Mietvertrag unterschrieben und ich bin mir noch arg unsicher, wie das alles weiter gehen soll...hach wie ich diese wichtigen Entscheidungen hasse  vor allem wenn man jeden Tag allein in der Bude sitzt und niemanden hat bei dem man sich mal ausheulen kann oder der einen in den Arm nimmt 
Aber alles hinschmeißen ist auch nicht meine Art, wenn ich was anfange zieh ich es auch durch! Mein Problem ist nur dass ich nicht weiß ob es noch besser wird und wann der Punkt sein wird an dem ich besser aufgeb 

Jetzt denkt ihr wahrscheinlich, ach die jungen Hühner haben noch Probleme  Sollten froh sein dass sie einen sicheren Job haben  Kann ich auch iwie verstehen, aber es ist halt was neues für mich und dann auch noch allein "in der großen weiten Welt"  Alles was ich von den "alten" und weisen Menschen hör ist nur, dass ich Geduld haben soll und "das wird schon" 

Zum *WP*...natürlich bin ich dabei!!!Muss doch schauen dass ich mein abgenommes Gewicht zumindest halte ! Die letzten Monate waren so stressig und nervenaufreibend für mich (Masterarbeit,unglücklich verliebt...) dass ich seit März 8kg abgenommen hab  Auf Grund der "Hollandlandschaft" hier wär es vllt besser ich würd mir wirklich nen crosser zulegen 

Und wie siehts bei euch so aus ?


----------



## BineMX (30. September 2012)

@greenhornbiker: welcome back!! 
na dann bist ja gar ned so weit weg von Rosenheim  und nah am Ingolstadt Village  da werd ich demnächst mal vorbeigucken wenn ich nach BadKissingen fahr.
Dann Glückwunsch zur Masterarbeit, zum Job, zur Wohnung 
Und ob das alles so paßt wird sich zeigen, ist auf jeden Fall ne ganze Menge Neues auf einmal  klar daß dich das unsicher macht, wär bei mir genauso... 
und 8kg  Respekt... wobei es natürlich ned schön ist die durch Streß und Liebeskummer zu verlieren .... komm, ich drück dich mal ganz fest *DRÜÜÜÜÜCK*
so, besser?? 
Agararunternehmen in Ingolstadt... da muß ich mal überlegen..

Ach, und ich hätt da nen Cyclocrossrahmen zu verkaufen *grins* und nen Rennradrahmen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. September 2012)

Hallo greenhorn!!!  
*Welcome back
*
Das ist ja schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören!!! Freu mich wahnsinnig für dich, dass alles prima über die Bühne lief ... mit deiner Masterarbeit, dem neuen Job (unbefristeter Vertrag hat heute wirklich Seltenheitswert), dann noch der Umzug nach Ingolstadt (da hat´s vor vielen Jahren eine meiner Kolleginnen der Liebe hin verschlagen ) und dann noch ne neue Wohnung!!! Wow, da hat sich ja in der letzten Zeit ja einiges in deinem Leben geändert! Respekt!!  Aber ja doch, du schaffst das schon - gut Ding brauch Weile  ...ich weiß, dass ist mal wieder so ein typischer Spruch von uns Alten *grins*

Ja, dann schau doch mal nach nem Crosser oder nem RR. Kann nicht verkehrt sein, ist gut für die Ausdauer und macht auch irre viel Spaß. Steht dem WP ja nix mehr im Wege. Du wirst dann das Ding alleine rocken  und wir armen Hascherln hecheln hinterher 

Dann wären wir also wieder alle komplett beim WP dabei???? Das wäre ja super 

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.....

LG Antje


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. September 2012)

danke für die Aufmunterung ihr zwei 
Muss sagen momentan hält mich auch nur Internet und fernsehen über Wasser, was ich Gott sei Dank beides ab dem ersten Tag hatte 

Ich freu mich, dass wir den kommenden Winter wieder in der alten Besetzung rocken werden  Ich bin mal gespannt wie ich zum Sport komm wenns nach der Arbeit schon dunkel ist  Mir grauts schon davor beim Dunkelheit aus dem Haus zu gehen und auch im Dunkeln wieder heim zu kommen, sowas kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht ...
Was habt ihr euch für Ziele für den WP gesetzt?

 @Bine: Hab grad mal geschaut Rosenheim is ja "nur" anderthalb Stunden zu fahren, da könnte man mal nen Abstecher hin machen an nem WE  Da könnten wir ja fast schon ein kleines LO-Treffen machen wenn Chayenne sich noch anschließen würde 

a propos....*Chayenne!!!*Wo bist du???


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hätte noch jemand Interesse an einer Hobbysportlerin für den WP?
Ich sitz halt nicht nur auf dem Bike, sondern geh auch noch laufen. Und das, wenn möglich, den ganzen Winter durch.
Allerdings hab ich ein familienbedingtes, relativ knappes, Zeitbudget, und weiss auch noch garnihct, wo man sich für den WP registrieren oder anmelden muss, und wie man Punkte einträgt, usw. usf.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (4. Oktober 2012)

Servus!
Soweit ich mich erinnere sind pro Team max 5 Personen zulässig, momentan (bzw. vom letzten Jahr) sind wir hier bei den Kalorienkillern 5 von denen sich bis jetzt 4 gemeldet haben für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Oktober 2012)

Kein Thema, 
könnt euch ja nochmal melden, wenn not am Mann (oder an der Frau) ist.


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Oktober 2012)

Bin noch da... und auch wieder beim WP dabei - wenn ich darf...
allerdings ist grad nix mit biken - einfach null lust


----------



## BineMX (4. Oktober 2012)

Juhu Ramona   Mensch, man sieht und hört sich ja gar nimma!!
Hab mir schon fast gedacht heute, wenn ich dich quasi als vermisst melde für den Winterpokal , dann meldest du dich bestimmt 
Welcome back auch dir!!! 

Super, dann sind wir also in der alten und bewährten Besetzung wieder komplett für den Winterpokal!!! 
Hoffe noch auf einen milden Herbst/Winter, so daß ich bis Weihnachten radln kann  wobei ich noch nicht weiß wie ich das mit schwimmen und radln unter einen Hut krieg... mit nassen Haaren mag ich im Winter auch nicht radln und bis ich die langen Zotten trocken hab  oder ich laß gut Haare beim Frisör.... 

@Chayenne: wie schauts aus, magst mal mitgehen zum schwimmen? Momentan geh ich noch nach Endorf, das Aktivbecken draussen ist im Oktober noch offen. Dann halt ins Hallenbad... ist zwar oft durch Schwimmvereine belegt, aber muß ich halt später reingehen.


----------



## Silvermoon (4. Oktober 2012)

Juhu  die Fünfte im Bunde lebt auch noch   Haaaalloooo Ramona!!!

Super, alle Fünfe wieder beisammen und für den WP bereit - klasse! Ich freu mich ja so sehr, wieder mit euch Mädels an den Start gehen zu dürfen 

Hmmm, ich hoffe ja auch, dass der Winter noch relativ lange auf sich warten lässt und man draußen was machen kann. Hab fürs Studio keine Lust und wenn, würde ich mir höchstens ne 10er Karte holen. Meinen Vertrag habe ich anfang des Jahres gekündigt, weil ich auf einmal nimmer die Kurve gekriegt hatte und lieber draußen war bzw auf der Rolle rumgeeiert bin ( war aber auf die Dauer auch eher langweilig, trotz interessantem Fernsehprogramm *gähn*). Schnee wäre zwecks Langlauf dann auch mal nicht schlecht, aber erst zu Weihnachten 
Wünsche euch schon mal ein schönes WE!


...ich muss Samstag arbeiten, wir haben Herbstfest.... aber das wird sicherlich auch schön (und hoffentlich trocken)


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Oktober 2012)

hey danke... hatte einfach keine lust auf hier drin bericht erstatten... hatte im august im urlaub einfach einen hänger...hmmm. ist jetzt auch ned besser, aber was solls...............

schwimmen hört sich gut an, liebe Bine. wollte ich auch mal wieder machen. nur bis endorf is mir des zu weit. wohn ja jetzt eher in der anderen richtung. würde wenn nach aibling oder so. hmmm. ist halt therme, und kein hallenbad.


----------



## BineMX (5. Oktober 2012)

@Chayenne: Also Endorf ist ja auch Therme  aber die haben halt im Freien ein Aktivbecken mit "nur" 30 Grad. Dort sind auch Bahnen abgetrennt, so daß es sich gut schwimmen läßt. Auf Dauer allerdings etwas teuer für 1 Stunde schwimmen  aber die Aussicht und der Sonnenuntergang vom Becken aus ist genial  und ab Oktober ist es jetzt günstiger, 9 bereits ab 17.00. Die andren Becken haben ja 34-35 Grad und sind mir zu warm zum schwimmen. Da schwimm ich mich nur zum Schluß a weng aus... außerdem ist da die Dichte der Quertreibenden zu hoch  Soweit ich weiß, aber ich war dort noch nie, gibt es in Aibling kein "Aktiv"Becken  und die andren sind zum Schwimmen wie gesagt zu warm. Bleibt wieder Hallenbad, da waren wir am Sonntag....  die gleiche Geschichte wie im Fitnesstudio: Sonntag Vormittag alles voller quatschender Rentner  menno, die können doch die ganze Woche gehn...
Die eine abgetrennte Bahn ist auch knapp wenn mehrere unterwegs sind. Rosenheim ist in punkto Schwimmmöglichkeiten ziemlich mau 
Solange das Wetter gut ist werd ich im Oktober noch nach Endorf fahren, sonst bzw. später bleibt nur Hallenbad. 
Momentan schau ich daß ich 2-3 die Woche schwimm. Würdest du vorher heimfahren?? Schau dir mal den Belegungsplan vom Hallenbad an, evtl. finden wir ja einen gemeinsamen Termin


----------



## chayenne06 (5. Oktober 2012)

wenn würde ich ja nur mit dem Auto hinfahren. weil mit dem Radl und dann schwimmen und dann heimradln, des geht für mich nicht. 
Ansonsten könnten wir gerne zusammen hin. hört sich ja gut an, das mit dem aktivbecken. nein in Aibling gibts kein "gerades" schwimmbecken, nur verschiedene erholbecken (weiß nicht wie ich es anderst ausdrücken soll). hab schon gehört dass hier nicht viel los ist mit schwimmen in und um rosenheim. also wenn möchtest du nach 17 uhr hin, oder? da bietet sich bei mir der mittwoch an, da ich da bis 17 uhr dienst habe. oder auch donnerstag (muss nur bis 16 uhr arbeiten, aber die std.lässt sich ja gut verbringen  ) montag ist eher schlecht, da komm ich vor 17.30 nicht aus der arbeit und bin meist ko. die und fr hab ich schon um 15 uhr aus, und dienstag muss ich alle 14 tage nach muc. 
also wenn Mi und/oder Do ??


----------



## BineMX (5. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, solange es noch geht --> Endorf ab 17.00 bzw. bis ca. 18.00
Dann ist wohl der Mi/Do am besten (es wird ja schon früh dunkel und somit auch kälter)

Hallenbad ist dann so ne Sache, da bin ich auch noch am überlegen:
Di/Mi/Do von 18-21.00 2 Bahnen belegt durch TSV/WW, 
Mo 17-18 2 Bahnen belegt.
Mittwoch bis 17.00 Wasserspielnachmittag--> kannst vergessen.
Dienstag 17.30-18.15 Aquazumba --> vermutlich auch blöd zum schwimmen
Freitag bis 18.00 Familiennachmittag---> viel los, schlecht zum schwimmen

 Es ist echt ein Witz in Rosenheim  ich möcht halt erstmal ein paar Bahnen am Stück schaffen bevor ich ihn einen Verein eintrete... wobei der Rosenheimer TSV ausschaut als würden sie "nur" Kindergruppen haben  
Bleibt der Endorfer Triathlonverein, die trainieren im BGS Schwimmbad neben der Therme.


----------



## chayenne06 (5. Oktober 2012)

also ich möcht da jetzt kein gezieltes schwimmtraining machen. kann auch nur brustschwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (5. Oktober 2012)

*grins* ich lern das Kraulen ja auch grad erst. Vom gezielten Schwimmtraining bin ich noch weit weg  möchte ja deshalb evtl. irgendwann einem Verein beitreten. Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik.
Momentan schwimm ich halt ca. ne Stunde und versuche dabei, ohne allzuviel Wasser zu schlucken, die Kraulgrundtechnik zu lernen  Hab mir ein Buch gekauft und etliche Videos geschaut, den Alex hab ich auch zur Theorie verdonnert  der guckt dann vom Beckenrand aus 
und gibt Tipps  
Seh das schon als Ausdauer- und Ganzkörpertraining, zudem bin ich schon immer gern im Wasser gewesen......


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey Mädels 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit euren Zielen für den diesjährigen WP aus?


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2012)

hmmm, hab ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, noch keine konkreten Gedanken drüber gemacht. Aber ich wollte gerne wieder mit Euch allen am WP teilnehmen, weil ich diese gegenseitige Unterstützung und Motivation so toll fand!!!
Weiß nicht, ob ich mir dieses Jahr wieder die Rolle ins Wohnzimmer stellen soll. Das war grottenlangweilig, trotz Fernsehen, und mein Rollenbike - das kleine schwarze HT - hab ich ja nimmer. Müsste das Fully dann rein. Ach, das ganze Gedöns nimmt auch wahnsinnig viel Platz weg in meiner kleinen bescheidenen Behausung  Glaube, den lasse ich dieses Jahr mal weg und fahr lieber in der Natur, solange es die Wetterverhältnisse erlauben.
War dieses Jahr eigentlich recht fit (für meine Verhältnisse ). Gut, es gab auch Momente, da war es auch mal nicht so und ich hatte so gar keine Lust zu biken. Vorgenommen habe ich mir schon länger auch wieder mit dem Laufen anzufangen - mir graut es schon vor dem Muskelkater nach den ersten paar Mal  Ok, das wäre schon einmal ein Ziel für den WP.


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2012)

oh je so richtige Ziele nicht wirklich, das wird dann meist eh nix, ist in etwa wie mit den guten Vorsätzen zum Neuen Jahr, die hab ich auch abgeschafft.

Na ja, ich hätte gerne, wie der Titel schon sagt - weniger Kilos

mit dem Laufen will ich auch wieder anfangen, durfte ja die ganze Zeit nicht, werde es am Donnerstag wieder mal probieren, neue Schuhe sind da
( hab den Verdacht, dass die, die ich mir im letzten Herbst gekauft habe, mit Schuld an meinen Achillessehnenproblemen waren)

Leider war meine Kondi in diesem Jahr so schlecht, wie schon lange nicht mehr, und ist mein ernst, daher bin ich auch bei keinen Treffen mitgefahren, das konnte ich den Leuten echt nicht zumuten

Tja eine Baustelle muss noch weg. Mein Blutdruck ist mehr als zu hoch. 
War ja beim Leistungstest, der ist ja fast umgefallen, mal schaun wann ich Zeit habe zum Doc zu gehen, geht ja immer nur Abend´s.

Also endlich weniger Kilos und mehr Kondi nein das sind keine Ziele sondern ein MUSS

LG


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Oktober 2012)

so... ich hab mich heute endlich im fitnessstudio angemeldet. heute war dort "neueröffnung" bzw. wiedereröffnung und es gab halt sonderrabatt. d.h. ich kann jetzt noch bis ende des jahres umsonst trainieren, und ab 1.1.13 läuft dann der vertrag. 
geradelt hab ich seit august nicht mehr. bis juni liefs ja ganz okay, dann hab ich keine lust mehr gehabt. und dies hält immer noch an  dachte auch zuerst ich radl auch bei den temperaturen in die arbeit... aber ich schwitz ja so, da müsste ich dann dort erst duschen. und das geht einfach nicht.

seit 17 Tagen ernähre ich mich nun nach Vegan for fit. ist total genial! und abgenommen hab ich auch schon, ohne dass ich in den 17 tagen mich nur eine minute bewegt habe  es wird halt alles frisch gekocht und die rezepte sind super lecker! hab bisher keine gelüste auf was süßes etc. - im gegenteil. mir irgendwas mit zucker rein zu hauen, kommt für mich nicht mehr in frage. die challenge geht 30 tage, danach werde ich bestimmt weitermachen. ernähre mich also nur noch von gemüse, nüssen, nussmuse, verschiedene hülsenfrüchte, quinoa, hirse etc.. es gibt zucchini spaghetti bolognese zum beispiel oder apfel-zimt-hirse   kanns echt nur empfehlen! 
und ich vermisse nichts!! das gute ist - man fühlt sich sooo wohl!!


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen Mädels!

Tja, glaube, man muss sich jetzt wohl langsam mit den Gedanken anfreunden, dass die Zeit der kurzen Bikeshorts und kurzärmeligen Trikots vorbei ist 
...und ich hasse lange Bikehosen  Da sieht man aus wie ein Held in Strumpfhosen! Naja, kurze Bikeshort (bei den matschigen Verhältnissen wird die kurze Regenshort eh zu meinem ständigen Begleiter) drüber, dann kann man das einigermaßen ertragen und es gibt kein durchgeweichtes Popöchen. Aber bis man sich dann immer angewurschtelt hat  schrecklich nervig!!! 
Oh Gott, ich versinke gerade wieder in absolutes Selbstmitleid 
Gestern war ich auch mal wieder kurz unterwegs - Hausrunde, nix dolles. Aber gestern war wohl der Tag des freilaufenden Viehzeugs. Erst trollten mir 2 Norweger-Pferde entgegen, die von ihrer Weide ausgebüxt waren und kurze Zeit später eine ganze Herde Heidschnucken, die sich auf einer Wiese vergnügten. Denen war es wohl auf ihrer Weide langweilig geworden. Paar 100 Meter weiter sprach ich ne Anwohnerin an. Die meinte, das der Besitzer sich kaum um die Tiere kümmern würde und die Herde wohl schon öfters unterwegs gewesen wäre. Sie hatte ihn schon informiert. Hmmm, na dann würde ich als Schaf auch mein Heil in der Flucht suchen. Zumindest gab es da Futter in Hülle und Fülle
Erwartungsgemäß, und um das Ganze noch zu vervollständigen, hätten ja noch ein paar Kühe zu meinem Glück gefehlt - nein, war aber nicht so. 
Mir kam nur dann ein kleiner Knirps mit seinem Laufrad entgegen geheizt, der seiner walkenten Mutter davongefahren ist und auf Zurufe ihrerseits so garnicht reagierte. Der suchte wohl in der Flucht auch sein Heil

Schönen Sonntag noch....

*@chayenne: *Die Rezepte hören sich aber lecker an


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Oktober 2012)

die rezepte sind auch sehr lecker!! und ich habe seitdem keinerlei gelüste oder ähnliches! im gegenteil... ich frage mich wie ich selbst soviel zucker etc. hab zu mir nehmen können. bin gespannt wie sich das alles so "entwickelt"  
allerdings benötigt man schon ne zeit zum kochen. stand bis eben nur in der küche. hab heute vegane pizza gemacht, da ist noch was für morgen übrig. dann quinoa-buletten mit tomatendip. mmmh  und fürs frühstück morgen muss ich noch hirse kochen. aber die ist schnell fertig. möchte morgen auch ins fitness gehen. muss noch meine tasche packen


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Oktober 2012)

Oh Gott  jetzt petzt mich aber ganz schön das schlechte Gewissen, weil ich eben vom Geburtstag meines Bruders Freundin komme und ein großes leckeres Stück Windbeuteltorte mit Rote Grütze und ein Stück Käsekuchen verdrückt habe 
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor so viel Disziplin  
Ramona??? Kannste nicht mal so ein paar leckere Rezepte hier preisgeben???
Das hört sich ja echt megalecker an. Aber ich bin ehrlich, da ich ja nicht so die Köchin bin und mir da auch nicht so die Zeit nehme (muss immer ganz schnell gehen), würde das bei mir schon schwierig werden. Interessieren tuts mich aber dennoch....
Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Oktober 2012)

Silvermoon:
das Buch heißt "Vegan for fit " und ist von Attila Hildmann. Die Rezepte sind alle kinderleicht nach zu kochen. Nur man benötigt schon etwas Zeit, soll spät.19 Uhr gegessen haben, wenn man normal gegen 22-23 Uhr zu Bett geht. Es gibt Rezepte die sind nur für mittags, und andere kann man mittags wie abends essen. Man ernährt sich nur noch vegan, lässt alles Industrielle weg, vor allem ist es wirklich interessant, wenn man wirklich nur Gutes dem Körper zuführt!! Meine Haut fühlt sich extrem weich an, z.b. ist auch die Hornhaut am linken Ellenbogen total weich geworden! Das hatte ich vorher nie- im Gegenteil, musste viel mit Creme schmieren! Noch dazu hab ich weniger Kopfweh, und bin irgendwie total fit! Das "schlimme" ist, ich will auch kein gar kein Zucker etc. mehr zu mir nehmen... Gelüste hab ich bisher keine. Man darf sich sogar mit Vegan for fit- Schokolade belohnen, wenn man Sport gemacht hat. Oder anderen Belohnungs-Leckereien die angegeben sind. Muss man natürlich alles selbst machen  Man weiß also genau was man zu sich genommen hat. Fakt ist auch dass man deswegen, um dem Körper nur Gutes zu tun, Bio-Produkte kauft. Das Buch ist nur zu empfehlen. Heute ist mein, moment, ach ja, 19.Tag. Die Challenge bezieht sich auf 30 Tage. Also 30 Tage ausprobieren, testen, sich dran halten. Das schafft fast jeder der will  Ich hab vorher auch alles gegessen. Cola light ohne Ende getrunken  und jetzt vermiss ich sie (noch) kein bißchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (16. Oktober 2012)

chayenne, na dann viel Glück beim Durchhalten

Für ist das nix. Ich würde glatt verhungern, zum einen ist vieles dabei was ich nicht mag und dann hab ich gar keine Zeit um soviel Zeit beim Kochen zu verbringen und das mit 19 Uhr bekomme ich auch nicht hin. 

Also abnehmen würde ich sicherlich, denn ich hätte nie was zum Essen

Aber vorstellen mich so zu ernähren kann ich mir echt nicht. 

Da muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen

LG und viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Oktober 2012)

@Murmel:
so dachte ich am anfang auch. aber es ist alles ne frage der organisation. und ich muss sagen, die ersten sätze im buch, was sich wirklich sehr gut liest, haben mich schon fasziniert. 
aber jeder muss das natürlich selber wissen!
die portionen sind wirklich mehr wie genug. d.h. ich kann mich immer satt essen.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Oktober 2012)

...wenn ich ja nicht sooooo kochfaul wäre 
Aber, wenn ich das Buch mal im Handel sehe, schau ich mal rein - auf alle Fälle! Vielleicht bekomme ich dann wieder Lust auf´s Kochen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2012)

So die Damen 
Das Team ist wieder mit dem alten Namen gemeldet  Nun seid ihr an der Reihe euch zu melden... http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/26

@Chayenne: Find ich super dass es bei dir mit der Ernährung klappt auch wenn es für mich definitiv nix wäre mich so eingeschränkt zu ernähren. Vllt stärkt der WP deine Motivation zusätzlich noch das Sportpensum zu steigern 

Ich hab heute den ersten "Testlauf" mit Stirnlampe beim joggen hinter mir  und ich kann sagen der Outdoorsport unter der Woche ist gesichert   Auch wenn es schon etwas peinlich aussieht 
Bin mal gespannt wie es so is durch die Dunkelheit zu irren


----------



## BineMX (19. Oktober 2012)

@_greenhorn_: Danke für´s anmelden, da hätt ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht 
 *grins* sieht auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig aus!!!! Hut ab, wenn du dich bei Dunkelheit motivieren kannst!! Komischerweise radl ich ja gern in der Früh im Dunklen, auch Nebel find ich irgendwie interessant.... aber zum Laufen kann ich mich ned aufraffen....  
Dafür geh ich ja jetzt fleißig planschen  gestern 1,3km. 
Allerdings werd ich da Punkte verlieren, da ich an den Schwimmtagen nicht ins Büro radln werde 

Also seh ich das richtig: WIR SIND ALLE HOCHMOTIVIERT UND FREUEN UNS AUF DEN WP!!!!! 

Jetzt wäre es nur noch megacool wenn diese SuperWetter noch wochenlang anhalten würde  
Heute tatsächlich, nachdem ich mit dem CX schon zur Arbeit geradlt bin, Nachmittags noch eine kleine feine Runde mit dem RR gedreht 
 ohhhh ich liebe mein neues Bianchi  welche Freude wenn ich nach unten auf den Rahmen guck  und mein lieber Alex hat es für mich aufgebaut


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Oktober 2012)

Halloooooo!

Habe gerade gelesen, dass greenhorn schon die Teamanmeldung in die Hand genommen hat und mich auch gleich angemeldet. Mädels, ich freu mich schon wie Bolle und hoffe, dass wir uns alle wieder so toll gegenseitig motivieren und unterstützen wie im letzten WP 

WE soll ja wettertechnisch so ein richtig schöner Altweibersommer werden - super! Das schreit förmlich nach schönen langen Touren  Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken!!!!

LG an euch alle ........ Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (22. Oktober 2012)

@_greenhorn_: weißt du , ich sehe das ganze so ... ich nehme keine hormone mehr zu mir, keine konservierungsstoffe, keinen ungesunden industriezucker oder weißmehl uvm.. eingeschränkt? so denken leider sehr viele - oft höre ich " wie du ißt nur noch vegan?? da kannst ja gar nix mehr essen???" - da frage ich mich dann schon!! oft gibts dann zu hören: "genau -ich lebe von heu und gras "  
natürlich - vor paar wochen hab ich selbst noch alles mögliche in mich reingeschoben. nur - ich habe jetzt die 30 Tage für mich einfach gesetzt. diese durchzuhalten ist kein Problem. Und ich sehe einfach was passiert!! und es passiert bisher so viel!! am freitag ist Tag 30. ich werde danach problemlos so weitermachen. und ein wenig die Rezepte "freestylen", also variieren. aber größtenteils so weiteressen. vielleicht mach ich auch gleich nochmal 30 Tage so weiter  ich sehe halt was mit meinem Körper passiert - und mit meinem Geist  - da will ich momentan nix anderes zurück. aber es muss eben jeder selber wissen. ich hab auf jeden fall schon einiges abgenommen, und das obwohl ich mich satt essen kann und darf, obwohl ich mich belohnen darf ( mit Schokolade uvm), ich muss kein bißchen hungern, und ich habe bis auf 3 mal jetzt keinen sport gemacht !! ich fühle mich fitter, fühl mich einfach besser, und das wirkt sich auch nach außen 

ach ja - heute hatten wir  betriebsausflug in Rosenheim. haben eine Stadtführung gemacht , sehr interessant ... und am Ende sind wir dann noch auf die Rosenheim Cops gestoßen. Die waren in der City am drehen. Da gabs dann gleich noch ein paar Fotos. allerdings - auf einem hab ich die Augen zu- und auf dem anderen hat  meine Kollegin unscharf fotografiert  wenn man des mal ned selber macht... könnt mich echt ärgern- so nen schauspieler kannst je drum bitten noch ein foto und noch ein foto machen zu lassen


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2012)

Was für ein Tag! Heute bekam ich nen Brief von meiner Bank, dass sie aus Sicherheitsgründen meine Bankkarte haben sperren lassen. Es wird vermutet, dass meine Zugangsdaten ausspioniert wurden  Da ist mir erst mal das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, sag ich euch!
Zuerst hab ich mal meine ganzen vergangenen Kontoauszüge nochmals genauestens kontrolliert, aber zum Glück keine außergewöhnlichen unbekannten Abbuchungen gefunden. Dann anschließend bei meiner Bank angerufen. Die haben mir das bestätigt, aber mich auch beruhigt, wenn bis dato nix Außergewöhnliches abgebucht wurde, dann hätte ich Glück gehabt. Vorsorglich hätten sie aber diese Sperrung veranlassen müssen und ich bekomme auch eine neue Karte mit neuen Zugangsdaten. Manipuliert war das Kartenlesegerät in einem Blumenladen, in dem ich auch Ende September war und mit Karte zahlte 
Mensch, sowas kenne ich nur aus dem Fernsehen oder der Zeitung und jetzt bin ich irgendwie selber betroffen. Das ist schon ziemlich heftig. In nem Blumenladen - hallo??? Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Dachte immer, die habens hauptsächlich auf die Geldautomaten abgesehen, die ich so gut es geht meide. Tja, wohl auch nicht mehr der Fall.....
Meine Beraterin meinte, ich solle sicherheitshalber meine Auszüge kontrollieren (mach ich eh immer) und falls wirklich was passieren würde sie gleich informieren und bei der Polizei Strafanzeige erstatten.
Na, hoffen wir mal das Beste und das ich noch mal mit nem blauen Auge davongekommen bin. Muss mir mal im Auto nen "Notgroschen" deponieren, für den Fall der Fälle, und nicht mit der Karte zahlen, nur noch bar. 
Was für ne Aufregung


----------



## BineMX (26. Oktober 2012)

Huijeh     !!!!!!!
Wie du schon sagst, man meint immer daß gibts nur im Fernsehen und selber trifft es einen nicht.... 
Muß sagen ich bin ja auch ein EC Zahler, denn Bargeld hält sich bei mir leider zu wenig im Geldbeutel. Außer wenn ich mit dem Radl fahr, da hab ich nur nen Notgroschen dabei und keinen Geldbeutel. Drum spar ich beim Radln meist mehr als nur den Sprit  also theoretisch...praktisch geb ich es bestimmt 3x wieder aus für´s radln 

Das macht einen doch nachdenklich.... irgendwie scheint nix mehr wirklich sicher...
Da hätt ich auch mächtig nen Schreck bekommen, obwohl ich auch täglich meine Auszüge kontroliere...
Drück dir die Daumen daß auch weiterhin nichts ungewöhnliches abgebucht  wird, denn das ist sicher aufwendig mit Polizei und hin und her....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Oktober 2012)

@chayenne:ich finde man kann sich auch "normal" ohne Konservierungsstoffe und Co ernähren und zwar in dem man regional beim Landwirt um die Ecke einkauft  Um so etwas mal ein paar Tage auszuprobieren finde ich nicht schlecht und mit Sicherheit gut machbar aber wenn man es ein Leben lang machen will,denke ich wird es schon eintönig, mir is ja nach 2 Monaten LowCarb schon auf den Geist gegangen auch wenn es wirklich was gebracht hat  Ich kann immer noch keinen Speisequark mit früchten essen :kotz: weil ich es mangels Alternativen einfach zu oft gegessen hab! Na dann will ich mal hoffen dass über den WInter noch ein paar Pfunde purzeln  Und wie sieht es sportmäßig bei dir aus ?
 @Silvermoon: ach hör mir auf mit den Scheiß EC-Karten  Ich hatte ja 3 WOchen lang keine EC-Karte bzw. eine gesperrte und da merkt man erstmal wie oft man das Ding benutzt und sich auch drauf verlässt  Mittlerweile versuch ich immer mindestens 50euro dabei zu haben damit ich nicht wieder in die blöde Situation komme dass ich an der Tanke stehe und wieder mal die Karte nicht funktioniert!! Aber was ich nicht verstehe warum haben die das Ding in nem Blumenladen manipuliert  Da werden doch eher kleine Geldbeträge beglichen 

Heute gehts bei mir endlich los mit umziehen  Das blöde is nur dass es die ganze Zeit schifft un heut mittag schneien soll  Gott sei dank hab ich den meisten Krempel schon im Keller von der Wohnung stehen  Ärgerlich  ist auch dass ich meinen Internet- und Telefonanschluss erst am 6.11 krieg  Ich glaub ich werde sterben!!!Dafür dass im Internet eine Woche (wofür muss ich dann nen Wunschtermin angeben wenn sie eh 2 wochen drüber sein werden ) stand sind 3 Wochen schon ziemlich lang 
Auf den WP bin ich auch schon heiß, werd im hiesigen Turnverein zum Bodystyling gehen (typischer Bauch/beine/po/aerobic verschnitt) 

Wie schauts bei euch so aus? *Murmel wo bist du????*Du musst dich noch anmelden  Wünsch euch trotz des schlechten Wetters ein schönes we


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

Einen wunderschönen gute Morgen, Mädels 

Bei uns schneits im Moment! Der erste Schnee  Gut, dass ich meine Winterreifen schon vor ner Weile draufmachen hab lassen und meine Balkonpflanzen vor 2 Tagen eingepackt habe, insofern schau ich mir das jetzt mal mit recht großer Gelassenheit an  Aber dennoch.... der erste Schnee und das Ende Oktober....

 @greenhorn

Tja, warum ausgerechnet ein Blumenladen??? Keine Ahnung  Wobei der Blumenladen schon eher einem größeren Gartencenter gleicht, nach dem Umbau. Ändert halt nichts an der Tatsache, dass es nun mal passiert ist und man heutzutage mit allem rechnen muss.
Alles Verbrecher  Wie ich schon schrieb, werde ich mir einen "Notgroschen" wohl mal ins Auto legen - natürlich nicht offensichtlich!
Ich nehm auch nie viel Bargeld mit zur Arbeit (max mal nen Zehner), weil auch da mal vor ein paar Jahren regelmäßig Geldbeträge aus den Taschen der Mitarbeiterinnen verschwunden sind. Auch da dachte ich immer, das kann doch nicht sein, beim dem Publikumsverkehr. Das Risiko erwischt zu werden ist doch immens groß! Keine Ahnung, wer das war. Irgendwann war der Spuk vorbei. Dennoch hab ich wirklich nur noch einen kleinen Betrag mit dabei, mehr nicht. Tja....

So, wünsche euch ein schönes WE, trotz des lustigen Schneetreibens da draußen 

LG an alle


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Oktober 2012)

@greenhorn:
guten Umzug wünsche ich dir! ich bin dieses jahr auch am 7.1. umgezogen!! hoffte auch dass es keinen Schnee gab! und wir hatten Glück. es fing erst am nachmittag an, als wir dann mit allem ausladen fast fertig waren!! ich wünsche dir eine schöne zeit in der neuen gegend- war doch ingolstadt, oder?
zum essen kann ich nur sagen, dass es nicht eintönig ist. aber natürlich kommt es auf jeden selber drauf an. man kann soooo viell machen. muss sich nur ein wenig mit dem thema auseinandersetzen. werde auf jeden fall in zukunft kein fleisch mehr essen!! das geht gar nicht mehr! vor eiern hats mir in irgendeiner art und weise immer ein wenig gegraust. ich hatte da oft den gedanken, wenn ich ein gekochtes ei vor mir hatte, dass daraus ein küken hätte entstehen können. außerdem werden ja die ganzen männlichen küken umgebracht, weil sie ja keine eier legen können. nein danke, daran möchte ich nicht mehr teilhaben. man ändert doch seine sichtweise!  
mit sport sieht es ganz gut aus, da ich mich ja im fitnessstudio angemeldet habe. und das wird schon 
ach ja- kauf dir doch einen internetstick, dann kannst du auch so ins internet. ist immer ganz praktisch, hatte ich mir damals als ich nach rosenheim umgezogen bin, auch zugelegt. da musste ich dann auch 3 wochen auf den anschluss warten. und man kann den sonst auch gut gebrauchen wenn man auf urlaub ist  
 @Silvermoon:
das ist ja echt der hammer was da abgeht. das schlimme ist, so gut kann man sich oft gar nicht schützen, weil es leute gibt, die immer und immer wieder einen schritt voraus sind, mit all dem technischen kram, und wissen wie sie dieses und jenes manipulieren können. denke dass kann dir überall passieren mit der ec-karte. egal ob geldautomat, blumenladen oder sonst wo. die wollen ja nur an die daten kommen. ob das kleinere beträge sind, die da bezahlt werden, spielt keine rolle.
ich bin mittlerweile nur noch mit bargeld unterwegs


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag ja: *Alles Verbrecher* 

chayenne.... bei euch schneits da unten sicherlich auch, oder???


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Oktober 2012)

@Silvermoon:
nein noch schneits nicht. wurde aber gemeldet- so bis zu 20cm schnee! hab dann gestern noch schnell die winterreifen aufziehen lassen. 65 euro ärmer  mit einlagern und einer lampe, die durchgebrannt war  
ja alles verbrecher auf dieser welt!!


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

Dann wird das Odenwälder Schneetreiben euch ja bald erreichen  
Ich bezahl für´n Reifenwechsel nen Zehner. Bekomme das Auto geholt und wieder gebracht. Vitamin B  Bekannte von mir, die haben ne KFZ-Werkstatt... klar, gibts dann auch noch was für die Kaffeekasse!


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal schnell ein Foto vom ersten Schnee gemacht. Sieht aus, als hätte da jemand mit einem überdimensonierten Puderzuckerstreuen sein Unwesen getrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch da überlege mir allerdings ob ich mal schnell in den Winterschlaf verfalle bis zum nächsten Mai

Es schneit und das ist zum:kotz::kotz:


Irgendwie hab ich im Moment keine Zeit, hab mich ja noch nicht mal angemedet, muss mal schaun wo genau oh ich werd alt! Oder hab Alsheimer....

Meine Woche war wieder mal durchwachsen, am Dienstag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit eine nette junge Dame meine Auto kaputtgemacht

Na, ja bekomme es bezahlt ( bis jetzt 5,500, mal schaun was noch kommt ausser Leihwagen) aber man hat doch rennerei

Muss jetzt dann mal ein Leihauto für dieses WE holen, will ja morgen biken gehen, allerdings geht halt nix mit dem Kofferraum.

War jetzt schon 3x beim Lauftreff, ok bei der Schleichtruppe, aber 1 Stunde durchlaufen geht schon jetzt hoffe ich das meine beiden Achillessehen weiter mitmachen, dann kann ich auch wieder am Tempo arbeiten denn das Tempo ist mir auf dauer zu wenig.

So jetzt erstmal ein schönes WE, morgen soll ja die Sonne scheinen.


LG

Geh jetzt mal das Auto holen


----------



## BineMX (27. Oktober 2012)

Und ich bin am besten nur noch ohne Geldbeutel unterwegs.... hab ja schon zum 2. Mal den Geldbeutel komplett verloren. Wobei ich beim letzten Mal nicht sicher bin, ob er nicht evtl. geklaut wurde. Ist ein arg blödes Gefühl wenn plötzlich alles weg ist, Karten, Führerschein, Ausweis.....
Ich glaub ich hab mittlerweile den x.ten Führerschein. Bei uns im Studio wurde auch ne Zeitlang (war 1996 oder so) aus den Spinden Geldbeutel gestohlen. Da hab ich meine Tasche im Auto gelassen und voila.... mir wurde das Cabriodach aufgeschlitzt und der Korb samt Tasche und Papieren geklaut. Hatte damals noch so Filofax Dinger wo sich unmengen an persönlichen Sachen drin ansammeln, Foto´s, Visitenkarten etc. 

Ich hoffe bei uns schneit es so schnell nicht  meine Winterreifen für mein "Winterauto" sind zwar da, aber die Alufelgen mußten wieder zurück, da sie "unrund" liefen.  Jetzt steh ich erstmal ohne da  werd heut mal beim BMW Händler gucken was Originale Felgen kosten. 
Meinen Roadster haben wir zwar gestern mit den alten WR bestückt, aber nur um beim Überwintern (zum 1. Mal) keine Standplatten in den teuren SR zu fabrizieren. Werd ihn wohl demnächst abmelden.

Also wenn es nun glatt und eisig wird...  dann müssen wir wohl alles mit dem Womo fahren ....

Achja und ich hab schon fast alle Weihnachtsgeschenke 

Also auf Konservierungsstoffe, Glutamat etc. verzichte ich auch so gut es geht.... merkte schon immer daß ich es nicht gut vertrage. Nun weiß ich das es an der Histaminintoleranz liegt. Das erklärt so einiges..... Viele leckere Sachen muß ich jetzt erstmal weglassen (Himbeeren, Erdbeeren, Käse, Geräuchertes, Salami...) und dann austesten wieviel ich wovon vertrage. So stehen bei mir sehr viel Haferbrei, Kartoffeln und Hirse (mag ich aber ned so) auf dem Plan. Der BioPorridge von MyMüsli ist megalecker  und ab und an göhn ich mir die Mohn/Vanille Variante  da ist halt a weng Schoki drin.
Und Eier gibts von einer Arbeitskollegin oder meiner Freundin die hat an Haufen Hühner laufen 
 @Murmel: ach herje so ein Mist!!! Das ist immer megaärgerlich und man hat an Haufen Rennerei und hinterher einen Unfallwagen an der Backe.  Hoffe ich bleib mit meinem Neuen verschont.  Bei meinem ZZZ wurde ich insgesamt (bis jetzt) 3x in die Mangel genommen. 1x vorn, 2x hinten. 2x kam die Aussage, der ist so klein den hab ich gar nicht gesehen....  
Mittlerweile ist er fast komplett rundrum neu lackiert....


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Oktober 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So die Damen
> Das Team ist wieder mit dem alten Namen gemeldet  Nun seid ihr an der Reihe euch zu melden... http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/26



  @Murmel

Schau mal hier ist der Link. greenhorn hat unser Team schon wiederbelebt, brauchst dich nur noch anmelden  Du fehlst uns noch in unserer netten kleinen Runde.

Oh je, Auto kaputt? Super! Das braucht man nicht wirklich, weil man nur Rennerei hat... Versicherung, Werkstatt.... drück dir die Daumen, dass der ganze Schlamassel bald vorüber ist.

 @Bine

Oh, beneidenswert, wenn du alle Weihnachtsgeschenke schon hast. Hab nur mal einen Teil, aber dafür die Wichtigsten und die so lange gedauert hatten bis sie fertig waren (z.B. Fotokalender von Vistaprint für meine Eltern)


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Oktober 2012)

Bine:
ich liebe die Hirse! mache sie immer mit Hafermilch Vanille geschmack, (hirse soll man ja vorher waschen!), dann noch ein EL Cashewmus rein, zimt, und Agavensirup zum süßen. fertig! esse sie immer warm, und schnippel dann frisch einen apfel rein!! äußerst lecker- gibts grad täglich in der ARbeit!! 
Gibt auch ein gericht für mittags, das heißt Spartaner Hirse. ist auch total lecker! halt deftig !! 

Murmel:
das tut mir leid mit deinem Auto. ist immer ärgerlich sowas!!
mein Autoschaden vom März, wo ich ja angeblich dem Auto vor mir reingerollt bin, hat sich erledigt. die anderen haben den schaden nicht mal der Versicherung gemeldet! das stinkt bis zum himmel! vor allem weil die typen vor ort ja meinten, sie müssen das unbedingt der polizei melden, weils ja ein firmenwagen ist...


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2012)

so Auto geholt, oder besser gesagt das Flugzeug

könnt ich mich drangewöhnen ok muss mal schaun wie das bike morgen wirklich reingeht

(später mal mit meinem Banker sprechen, wo denn die nächste Zeit Geld zur Auszahlung steht)

So angemeldet bin ich nun auch, schaut mal nach

Also ich war gott sei Dank wirklich unschuldig, ok ich hätte zuhause bleiben können. 
Statt Verkehrsbedingt, und plätzlich hat es geknallt. Da es ja noch dunkel war musste ich erstmal nachdenken, ob ich was falsch gemacht habe, z.b. doch nicht gestanden habe und wo denn nun der Aufprall war - hinten oder seite, hab ja hinter mir kein Auto vorher gesehen.

Kurz das Mädl wollte die Fahrspur wechseln und hat schlichtweg übersehen das da Autos stehen und ich war halt die letzte in der Reihe und dann ist sie ungebremst hinten drauf

Der Dienstag war dann ein gebrauter Tag, irgendwie war mein eh schon chaotisches Hirn noch mehr durcheinandergeschüttelt.
Hab sogar meinen ersten Massagetermin abgesagt, wusste ja nicht was die Untersuchungen ergeben, na ja war dann doch nicht so schlimm, schlecht gehts nur meinem Auto, wird aber auch wieder

LG


----------



## BineMX (27. Oktober 2012)

@Chayenne: hab bisher nur die Hirseflocken probiert, da sind mir die Haferflocken lieber. Koch ich mit Milch und BioBourbon Vanille und dazu den guten CeylonZimt.  Nix zum sÃ¼Ãen. TÃ¤glich zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Wenns pressiert im BÃ¼ro den Porridge to go von MyMÃ¼sli! Sehr sehr lecker, wie auch die MÃ¼slis von denen. Mit Apfel schmeckts auch lecker, aber ich ess eh schon 2 tÃ¤glich und bin ja eigentlich kein Apfelfan  NÃ¼sse muÃ ich auch erstmal weglassen. Nur Mandeln gehn. GAnze Hirse hab ich daheim, bin aber noch nicht dazugekommen die zu testen.
Also so "Ersatzmilch" soll ich eh nicht nehmen, am besten die etwas lÃ¤nger haltbare Frischmilch. Hatte mal so Sojamilch mit Vanillegeschmack probiert... nene... des schmeckt ma ned. Und da ist bestimmt auch nur kÃ¼nstl.Aroma drin...

 @_Murmel_, mein letzter Crash war auch ein MÃ¤dl die mir voll hinten drauf ist... mir war auch ganz wuschi danach...

 @_Silvermoon_: Fotokalender muÃ ich auch noch machen fÃ¼r meine Mam... hui das ist wohl viel Arbeit!! Hab sonst immer gebastelt, mit Aufkleber und gemalt und und und... letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal einen drucken lassen. Aber da sitzt man auch schon ein paar Stunden bis alles justiert ist...
und zu den Weihnachtsgeschenken...  weiÃt manchmal ist das gar ned so gut wenn man fast alles schon hat.... entweder man fÃ¤ngt dann kurz vor Weihnachten zum grÃ¼beln an ob es doch das Richtige ist oder es passiert folgendes:
Wollte fÃ¼r meine Mam den gleichen SonyE Reader den ich hab, also noch den PRS1, jetzt gibts ja den PRS2 in den LÃ¤den. Also in der Bucht geguckt: die gehen alle, sogar gebraucht fÃ¼r mind. 100-130â¬ raus. NP war 149â¬, teilweise stehen die bei Amazon fÃ¼r 180â¬ neu drin. Wollt gern nen roten, hab dann aber einen schwarzen in neu (aber leider ohne Rechnunb) fÃ¼r 101â¬ gesteigert und mich gefreut. Heute waren wir im Karstadt SchnÃ¤ppchenmarkt und als wir um so ne kleine SonyAnlage (die wir auch gekauft haben, mit InternetRadio juhu, kann ich meinen Indianersender hÃ¶ren) rumschleichen sagt mein Freund guck da liegt ein E-Reader!  Sony PRS1 in rot nagelneu in angeditschter Schachtel fÃ¼r 90â¬ ./. 30% -->> 63â¬    das Cover statt 34,90â¬ dann fÃ¼r 7â¬!!!!!
So, jetzt hab ich 3 SonyReader 

Und ja es schneit....  und ich hab keine WR  obwohl ich ja schon im September bestellt hab.... will kein Salz an meinen Aluflegen 
Die WR vom Z passen leider ned auf den 1er es ist zum 
Da werd ich wohl am Montag mit dem Radl durch den Schnee pflÃ¼gen


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Oktober 2012)

also ich koch die Hirse (10minuten hirse, gibts im bioladen) in Hafer Vanille "Milch" von Natumi (gibts auch im Bioladen). da ist drin: Wasser, Vollkornhafer, sonnenblumenöl, meersalz, bourbon-vanille-extrakt ... also keine künstlichen aromen! wie gesagt, so zusammen das rezept schmeckt richtig geil  agavensirup ist äußerst gesunde süße  also macht man nichts falsch mit süßen - muss man natürlich nicht.


----------



## BineMX (27. Oktober 2012)

Agavensirup hab ich no ned probiert, Ahornsirup schmeckt mir z.B. ned. Mit "süß" ists schon besser is klar,  möcht aber halt mein Süßempfinden a weng nach unten regulieren. Sonst will ich gleich Kaffee auch wieder süß   Den MohnVanille Porridge streck ich auch, weil er mir sonst zu süß ist. Hab mich z.B. eine Zeitlang gewundert warum der Senseo in der Arbeit schlechter schmeckt als der daheim.... dawei hat mir mein lieber Alex daheim immer heimlich (!!) a weng Zucker untergemischt...


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Mädels!

Ist´s  hier brrrrrrrr kalt und der Schnee ist tatsächlich liegengeblieben. Hier im Tal schauts wie gezuckert aus und auf den höheren Lagen liegt einiges mehr. 
Mal schaun, ob ich heute doch noch mit dem Bike losziehe. 
Die Uhrumstellerei hat mich auch schon ein bißel aus dem Konzept gebracht....bis da alle Uhren wieder umgestellt sind.... Wobei mir die Winterzeit doch schon was lieber ist. Außer, das es abends früher dunkler wird und die Nachmittagsrunden nicht mehr so zeitlich ausgedehnt werden können, es sei denn man hat ne Lampe dabei. Aber da ich so ein Schissbolzen bin und ungern in der Dämmerung geschweige denn im Dunkeln unterwegs bin, werden das in Zukunft wieder was kürzere Touren werden oder ich werde mir wieder mehr die Laufschuhe anziehen. Oje, ich darf an den ersten Muskelkater nach der ungewohnten Bewegung gar nicht denken... 
Sommerzeit find ich ätzender, da merk ich die fehlende Stunde um einiges mehr und länger   ...ok, dafür ist´s abends auch wesentlich länger hell.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag ..... Grüße an euch alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2012)

So das Flugzeug hat den ultimativen Biketest nicht bestanden

Mensch so eine große Kiste und das Bike geht zusammengebaut nicht wirklich rein, zumindest bekommt man es ohne hilfe nicht rein und dann ist der Kofferraum incl. der umgeklappten Rücksitzbank für nix mehr anderes zu gebrauchen

Ansonsten heute ein schöner Tag mir ein bisschen Schnee, Sonne, leider etwas kühl und sehr nass.

Von mir aus langt der Schnee, war genug. Jetzt kanns wieder warm werden


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich mag die Winterzeit  nicht wirklich  diese 1h Zeitverschiebung finde ich unmöglich. Weil ich da nachmittags im hellen (außer am WE) gar nicht unterwegs sein kann mit dem Bike. Wird sowieso erstmal alles im Fitnessstudio ausprobiert und trainiert. Möchte neben Gerätetraining auch mit Spinning anfangen. Nur blöd- wenn der WP am 5.11. startet, hab ich schon gleich keine Zeit, weil am Abend nach der Arbeit noch ein anderer Termin ist. Genauso siehts am 6.11. aus  d.h.die ersten 2 Tage kann ich schonmal keine Punkte sammeln  MIST!!! 
Ansonsten hoffe ich diesen Winter einige Punkte mit Wintersport sammeln zu können. Mal beim snowboarden oder Berggeh. Mal sehen!

Hier schneits schon den ganzen Tag - und es ist echt kalt draußen... muss gleich mal meinen Autobesen suchen.


----------



## BineMX (28. Oktober 2012)

@Murmel: welches Flugzeug hast du denn? Hoff ja immer noch daß ich mein CX ohne Vorderrad in den 1er bekomm, trau mich aber gar ned auszuprobiern .... Dachträger immer oben lassen wird vermutl. ganz schön Diesel brauchen  
Bisher war das ja ganz praktisch, ich mit dem Radl von der Arbeit direkt ins Studio, mein Freund kommt nach und wir schmeißen nach dem Training das Radl ins Womo. 
Jetzt wird er aber mit meinem 1er fahren wenn ich mit dem Radl fahr.... 

Das mit dem Schnee kann ich immer noch nicht fassen  kann mich um diese Zeit seit Ewigkeiten an kein weißes Zeug erinnern...   Hah, von wegen Klimaerwärmung! 

Werd mich aber heute doch nochmal die Wohnung verlassen... eine Runde Schwimmen  und heute ist auch noch Warmbadetag da kann ich evtl. sogar meinen Freund motivieren und in die Infrarotkabine verfrachten...  die liebe Frostbeule friert sonst sogar bei 34Grad Wassertemperatur in der Therme 

Und unsere neue SonyMicroAnlage hört sich super an  um Längen besser als die uralt Anlage (hihi, noch mit Kassettendeck) Internetradio rund um die Welt, zig Sender nur leider Radio Kili in Porcupine nicht  Keine Ahnung warum, über den Rechner gehts schon....  naja wir sind auch beide nicht so die Technik Freaks... 

Die Winterzeit begeistert mich auch ned grad.....  es ist zwar jetzt morgends wieder hell, aber das hält auch nicht lange an. Und Nachmittags ist es dann schon so bald dunkel 

Schönen restlichen Abend euch Mädls!


----------



## murmel04 (28. Oktober 2012)

hab einen Ford Focus CMax. 

da ist mein normaler Focus Kombi echt weltklasse.

Klappe auf Rücksichtbank umgeklappt und Bike komplett rein. Wenn ich den Sattel rausmache, dann kann sogar noch eine Person, oder mein Koffer auf der Rücksitzbank mit


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Oktober 2012)

So, war heute Mittag auch unterwegs. Gut eingepackt, die Klickies schnell runtergeschraubt und die Flats wieder drauf wegen dem Schneematsch zwecks "schnell-runter-anhalten" und weil ich mir ein paar Winterschuhe angezogen hatte, damit ich keine kalten Füße bekomme.
War alles gut fahrbar, aber verdammt nass und matschig. Im Wald war viel Schneebruch. Teilweise lagen kleinere Bäume und größere Äste quer über den Wegen oder die Bäume bogen sich über die Wege. Praktisch, wenn man nicht so groß ist, konnte stellenweise locker drunter durchfahren  Dennoch war es nicht angenehm im Wald zu fahren, zumal es auch noch taute und der ganze Kram von den Bäumen runterkam. War nicht gerade schön was da von oben auf einen niederprasselte. Habs dann doch lieber bevorzugt den Wald zu verlassen und bin auf dem Heimweg runter ins Tal und dann nach Hause gefahren. Das war dann doch was entspannter. Ich und mein Bike sahen aus wie Sau! Erst mal das Bike von Matsch befreit und anschließend mich und sonstiges Zubehör wie Helm, Rucksack.....
Aber schön war es trotzdem. Die kalte klare Luft tat mal richtig gut 
Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht...
Das letzte Bild ist ein Suchbild. Wo ist den das Rotwild??? Musste beim ersten Mal auch erst genauer hinschauen


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Oktober 2012)

...und es schneit weiter.... puuuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (31. Oktober 2012)

brrr... heute -3,7Grad... aber schön mit Vollmond und relativ hell! Zum erstem Mal mit Winterhose und -Jacke geradlt. Merk schon, daß die Kältegewöhnung nicht so gut funktioniert wenn ich nicht täglich radl. 

Wünsch euch einen schönen Tag, einen schönen Feiertag und hoffentlich ein verlängertes Wochenende


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, gell, ihr habt ja in Bayern da unten morgen (?) nen Feiertag??? Allerheiligen??
Grummel, wir hier in Hessen nicht.... dafür habe ich aber Freitag Urlaub und wollte mal zu IKEA fahren, brauche ein neues Regal. Hoffe nur, dass das Teil auch in mein  Auto passt. Muss ich noch die Liegeprobe machen. Sprich: wenn ich mit meinen einspaarundfünfzig im Kofferraum mit umgeklappten Sitzen locker drin liegen kann, müsste theortisch das Regal incl. Verpackung ja auch reinpassen  Muss ich mir nur noch auf dem IKEA-Parkplatz jemanden schnappen, der mir beim Verladen hilft. Das Ding ist sicherlich sackschwer 

Momentan ring ich mit ner Erkältung, die irgendwie nicht zum Ausbruch kommen will und so vor sich hinlümmelt. Meist bekomme ich abends Gliederschmerzen, Halsschmerzen usw. und am nächsten Morgen ist´s wieder weg, kommt im Laufe des Tages aber wieder. So ergeht es mir schon seit letzter Woche. Echt blöd!

Dann wünsche ich mal den bayrischen Mädels nen schönen Feiertag und, wer Glück hatte nen Brückentag machen zu dürfen, ein schönes verlängertes WE!!!

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. Oktober 2012)

Guten abend Mädels 

Kurzfristig hab ich mal wieder Internet  Bin seit heut Nachmittag wieder bei meinen Eltern in der Heimat zu Besuch und noch bis Sonntag da, sprich gleich mal 5 Tage ohne Internet überbrückt  Ansonsten gibts mitte nächster Woche den Anschluss,voraussichtlich  Also im Saarland hats auch Feiertag 
Wochenende gabs im Donautal auch Schnee welchen ich leider zwecks Umzug nicht nutzen konnte, genauso wie heute wo ich den halben Tag auf der Autobahn verbracht hab 

Und ich bin schon wieder am zunehmen  Wird sowas von Zeit dass es mim WP losgeht Bin froh wenn ich endlich nen geregelten Tagesablauf hab, dann läufts hoffentlich mit dem Training besser zu Zeit is jeden tag was anderes 

Hoffe ihr konntet den sonnigen Tag zum Teil nutzen? Den Feiertagskindern ein tolles langes WE und den anderen natürlich auch


----------



## chayenne06 (1. November 2012)

Danke  
Komme zwar heute in den Genuss mit dem Feiertag, muss aber Freitag wieder ran  naja. ein andermal hab ich dann wieder frei. 
ja wir hier in Bayern habens schon gut mit den Feiertagen  Würde ich auch nicht missen wollen 
Also - ich fühl mich super!! das vegane Essen ist bestens. Wobei ich heute Abend das erste Mal gesündigt habe. Ich war eingeladen auf ner Geb.feier. Und ich hab mir erlaubt Ofenkartoffeln zu essen, die ich selbst mitgebracht habe. Dazu gabs Soja-Kräuter-Dip. Ein klitzeklein wenig Nudelsalat (in dem ein wenig Sahne war  ) , ein paar Dinkelkekse und nicht zu vergessen - die selbstgemachte vegane Schokolade  an sich nicht viel schlimmes, nur eben nicht mehr am abend... 
hab jetzt irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen. Und möchte morgen früh um 9 pünktlich beim Cycling auf der Matte stehen. Also - ab ins Bett mit mir!! 
Gute Nacht


----------



## Silvermoon (2. November 2012)

Hab leider den Kampf verloren.... gegen meinen in mir schlummernden grippalen Infekt 
Bin jetzt erst mal bis nächste Woche Mittwoch krankgeschrieben. mein Hausarzt wollte ursprünglich bis nächste Woche Freitag, aber da konnte ich doch noch "runterhandeln" und wir haben uns auf Mittwoch geeinigt (dafür muss ich Dienstag noch mal antreten und dann wird wegen der Verlängerung entschieden).
D.h. der WP fängt erst mal ohne mich an  
Oder gilt Däumchen drehen und gesund werden als alternative Sportart??? Wohl kaum 

Ikea fiel demnach heute auch flach......... naja, das läuft ja nicht weg


----------



## chayenne06 (2. November 2012)

gute Besserung!!


----------



## Silvermoon (2. November 2012)

Danke Ramona!!!! Gott sei Dank hatte mir vor kurzem meine Kollegin ein paar gute Krimis zum Lesen ausgeliehen - dann wirds doch nicht soooo langweilig. Hasse das ja, wenn ich "ruhiggestellt" werde und zum Nixtun verdammt werde!!! Aber ich füge mich meinem Schicksal, welches sich ja schon seit letzter Woche vehement ankündigte, obwohl ich es gekonnt ignorierte  Hat wohl nicht ganz geklappt.........

Wünsche euch ein schönes WE. Vor allem bleibts mal schön gesund


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. November 2012)

@Silvermoon: oha Ikea, davon hatte ich heute mehr als genug und dann auch noch in Kombination mit Mutter und Oma , definitiv *NICHT* zu empfehlen!!!!Hmmm...grippalen Infekt hatte ich schon und hoffentlich auch das letzte mal für diesen Winter  Wenn du krank geschrieben bist, scheints aber nicht so ohne zu sein, ich hab mich mit Medikamenten voll gepumpt (aber alles pflanzlich) und fleißig inhaliert 
Auch gute Besserung von mir und immer schön die Beine hochlegen   

Hoffe dass es morgen früh für ne std trocken sein wird dass ich meine Runde laufen gehen kann  Hilft mir momentan ungemein um den Kopf frei zu kriegen und abzuschalten grad weil mir die family nach den 3 Tagen schon wieder auf den Geist geht  Wie macht ihr das bloß wenn ihr mal auf Heimatbesucht seid^^?Muss zur Zeit zwecks mangelnder Schlafmöglichkeit sogar mit meiner Oma in nem 1,40er Bett schlafen  und die hat letzte Nacht gefühlte 20ha Wald kleingesägt 
 @chayenne06: Und heute fleißig im Cycling gewesen ? Würd ich auch gern mal probieren aber noch bin ich zu geizig für fitnessstudio


----------



## chayenne06 (3. November 2012)

@greenhorn: 
ich war am Feiertag im Fitness. Allerdings erst am Nachmittag. Bin morgens zu spät los gekommen. Cycling ist Sonntags-und Feiertags schon morgens um 9. Probiere es aber morgen wieder  Ansonsten macht das Training wieder super Spaß! Ist schon toll in so einem super Studio zu trainieren und sich zu bewegen  
war heute doch glatt bei Ikea. Bin eigentlich nach MUC um von Privat Bürotisch und Regal zu holen. Ganz toll  und von wem anders Privat einen Bürostuhl. Alles von Ikea, aber eben privat. Also Schnäppchen. Nachdem ich mir mit dem Bürostuhl nicht sicher war, und der Ikea direkt ums Eck war, bin ich da noch rein. Aber das geht Samstag ja gar nicht!!! Hab echt die Krise bekommen... Sooo viele Leute  bin dann durch alles zwar durch, hab mich dann aber für den Bürostuhl von privat doch entschieden. hab nun für 3 Teile 95 Euro bezahlt  und ist super!! Kann endlich meine Ordner und Bürokram in´s Regal stellen, freu


----------



## Silvermoon (4. November 2012)

Ich *WILL* auch zu Ikea!!!!  ....ich brauch auch ein neues Regal... 

Ohhhh, ich beneide euch alle, dass ihr morgen schon alle fleißig Punkte für den WP sammeln dürft und ich hier zum *NIXTUN* verdammt bin. Hab grade mal meine Wohnung durchgesaugt und bin fix und alle als sei ich Marathon gelaufen  _Kranksein ist doof!!!!!!!
_
Hat gestern zufällig eine von euch Wetten dass..?? geschaut. Bin ja da nicht so der Fan von, aber mich hatte die Wette mit dem MTB-Trialfahrer Tom Öhler aus Österreich interessiert. Der ist ja wirklich über diese Hürden gesprungen wie nix  Tolle Leistung, wobei die Rahmenbedingungen nicht gerade ideal waren (Bahn war nass und dementsprechend glatt) und dennoch hat er den Hürdenläufer zur Strecke gebracht  

Hab hier mal das Video von youtube zu dieser tolle Wette 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-OV1KrIWqQ"]AuÃenwette "Trial" - Wetten, dass..? - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

Es geht loooooooooooooooooooos  Auf in den Winterpokal 
Allen einen guten Start!


Ach und Bine: wie sieht es aus mit 007??


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln, heute gehts ja endlich los 
Ich steige dann ab nächste Woche ein, wenn ich wieder fit bin, und hoffe, dass ich das irgendwie alles nachholen kann, was ihr diese Woche so an Punkten vorlegt 

Grüße aus dem nasskalten Hessen 


Huijuijui, da haben ja heute schon einige ganz schön Punkte gesammelt - war gerade mal auf der Winterpokal-Seite und hab mal nen Blick riskiert. Da sind ja Einzelwertungen angegeben.... wow


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

ja die Einzelwertungen sind ja der Wahnsinn!! die legen ja Nightrides ein  sollen sie mal 
Ich habe soeben die ersten 8 Punkte für unser Team eingetragen!! Habe mir 2h Cycling gegeben!! geil wars  Bin happy  weiter gehts!!


----------



## BineMX (5. November 2012)

Huijet...komm grad vom ersten Schwimmtraining bei den Triathleten zurück  die legen was vor! Obwohl es das erste Training der Wintersaison war, konnt ich no ned alles mitgehn. Aber hab auch Lob bekommen und vor allem weiß ich nun schon mal wo ich noch dran arbeiten muß (außer an der grundlegenden Schwimmausdauer ) 
So ein strukturiertes Training inkl. Technikteil ist schon was anders als so allein zu schwimmen. War mächtig anstrengend hat mir aber saugut gefallen  
Bringt nur ned viel Punkte 
Ob ich es morgen ins Krafttraining schaffe wird sich in der früh zeigen wenn ich aus dem Bett krabbel....

 @_Ramona_: Alex hat für Mittwoch 5 Karten reserviert, aber er wußte nicht daß ich für dich und noch für 2 auch Karten brauch. Schau jetzt ob ich für nächste Woche Dienstag 8 Karten bekomm. Wobei meine Cousine jetzt Mittwoch ned kann, aber dann bräucht ich auch 6 und daneben ist nix mehr frei!
--> Nachtrag: hast ne Mail, hab 8Karten für nächsten Dienstag reserviert
 @_Silvermoon_: Gute Besserung!!!! So ne besch.. Erkältung lässt sich einfach ned aufhalten wenn sie im Anmarsch ist... das verblüfft mich auch immer wieder, da kannst du machen was du willst!!!

Wetten daß hab ich gar ned gesehen, waren in Italien ) hab gelesen daß wohl Hanks und Berry die Show sehr befremdlich fanden


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

wieviel Uhr is denn Kino? Welche Reihe?? schade- wäre Mittwoch schon gerne mit! Aber dann wart ma halt no a woche!


----------



## BineMX (5. November 2012)

Guckst du email  also Reihe nehmen wir immer die vorletzte, also im Kino 1 die wo vor einem der GAng ist, da kann man die Füsse voll austrecken! Des daugt uns allen immer ganz gut.
Wenn du aber lieber Mitte/Mitte willst ist das nix  dann müßtest doch selber schaun, weil da kann ich ned hocken, krieg ich voll die Krämpfe in den Beinen


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

ne passt schon  hab die Mail gelesen, aber nix mit Sitzplan?? hmmm. schau gleich nochmal! Ist da noch zufällig ein Plätzchen frei?? Evtl. hätte ich noch jemand der mitgeht... aber des müsst ich nochmal klären !


----------



## BineMX (5. November 2012)

Wart jetzt erstmal die Rückmeldungen ab wieviel mitgehn, evtl. reichen sonst ja doch die 5 Karten für übermorgen ;-)


----------



## chayenne06 (5. November 2012)

ah okay  wäre super  aber sonst nächste Woche! Gibst ma halt Bescheid wegen Mittwoch. Bei der Mail hab i trotzdem nix gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (6. November 2012)

Uiiii, ihr habt ja schon alle fleißig Punkte gesammelt! Super 
Da habe ich ja ganz schön was nachzuholen, wenn ihr so fleißig seid 
Aber ich sehe schon, dass alle hier voll motiviert sind!

Ich musste heute noch einmal beim Arzt vorbeischauen und der hat mich jetzt den Rest der Woche auch noch krankgeschrieben, aber gut, was muss das muss  Begeistert bin ich auch nicht gerade....

Naja, dann sammel ich gedanklich mal ein paar Punkte mit, gebe hier ab und an mal meinen Senf dazu und seh zu, dass ich schnell wieder auf die Beine komme und nächste Woche frisch & fit miteinsteigen kann. 

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß 

Ganz liebe Grüße Antje


----------



## chayenne06 (7. November 2012)

so.. Ich war heute wieder im Fitness. Wollte mir eigentlich die Doppelstunde Cycling wieder geben. Aber hab mich in der Zeit vertan, und war ne Std.zu früh schon dort  Bin dann auch  nur 1h gefahren, sonst wäre ich erst jetzt heim gekommen - und musste noch kochen für morgen!
Der Instructor war ganz nett - aber die Leute... 2/3 waren brav am fahren, und 1/3 nur am schwätzen... Das war echt nervig.. Zum Glück hat der Trainer das am Ende auch nochmal deutlich gesagt - ist ja schön wenn sie noch soviel reden können während der Stunde- aber es gibt auch Leute die a)abschalten wollen b) die Musik hören wollen c) auf sich konzentrieren wollen. Und ich glaube, ein wenig hat es ihn selbst auch gestört  Freue mich aber trotzdem auf morgen, und die nächste Cycling Stunde


----------



## chayenne06 (10. November 2012)

so - nachdem sich für heute meine Eltern angekündigt haben, bin ich gleich in der früh ne kleine Runde gefahren. Auf dem Weg saß dann ein Eichhörnchen im Baum und hat ne Nuss gegessen  Süß!! Und später waren noch 5 oder 6 Eichelhäher zu sehen. Das schöne daran ist - bis auf zwei Jogger ist sonst niemand unterwegs gewesen...
Meine Lieblings-Maloja Shorts wird auch zu weit  Noch gehts, aber wenn ich so weitermache? ;-) An sich ist es schon toll, allein durch gesunde Ernährung, ohne auf irgendwas verzichten zu müssen, und ohne Heißhunger, dermaßen abzunehmen!! Allerdings fehlt immer noch viel!! Hab dann gestern durch Zufall wieder meine Körperfotos vom Beginn der Challenge angeschaut - das ist jetzt schon ein toller Unterschied. Kaum zu glauben wie ich vor paar Wochen noch dick und fett rumgelaufen bin!!! Mir gefällts so schon viel besser


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. November 2012)

Leute seid ihr denn das Wahnsinns ??
Wo nehmt ihr die ganze Motivation her??Ich konnt mich die Woche bisher nicht wirklich motivieren, viel auf der Arbeit zu tun und froh wenn ich daheim bin und meine ruhe hab  Dann noch viel unterwegs sodass ich meist erst spät nach hause komm, dann noch kochen...
War die Woche mal mit der Stirnlampe mim Rad unterwegs, aber ich fands total furchtbar  Es zieht sich ewig, du hast das Gefühl dass du nicht vorwärts kommst weil du keine Landschaft siehst und Radweg is sowieso langweilig aber um im Dunkeln im Wald zu fahren kenn ich mir hier einfach noch nicht gut genug aus  Zu allem überfluss ist mein Sattel dermaßen unbequem geworden (scheint wohl daran zu liegen dass durch die Abnehmerei das Sitzfleisch geschmolzen ist ) dass es generell schon keinen Spaß mehr macht  Aber für die Satteltesterei hab ich halt auch keine Zeit un zur Zeit auch keine Nerven...

Ich glaub mir fehlt einfach noch der ganze Rhythmus  Ich weiß ja dass es mir besser geht wenn ich unterwegs war, aber abends nach der arbeit...
Werds jetzt mal mit laufen versuchen da geht nicht soviel Zeit drauf und das anziehen hält nicht solang auf  Hoffentlich halten die Hüften, da hab ich öfters mal Schmerzen Werd mir auch en paar neue Bücher zulegen sowas spornt dann auch immer an 

Finds aber toll wie ihr die Fahne fürs Team hochhaltet und dass ihr so nen tollen "Lauf" habt  Macht weiter so bis ich mal in Schwung komm


----------



## Silvermoon (10. November 2012)

Hi Ramona!

Freu mich richtig für dich, dass es dir dabei so gut geht und du mit deiner Ernährungsumstellung super Erfolge hast! Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle, dass dies weiterhin so positiv für dich läuft und das du dich auch wohl dabei fühlst 

Ich hab meinen "grippalen Infekt" ganz gut weggesteckt, so dass ich - hoffentlich - nächste Woche endlich mit dem Punkte sammeln anfangen kann. Ihr seid mir ja alle um einiges voraus ...das muss ich ja alles noch aufholen... 

Bei uns ist heute so ein richtiger verregneter Samstag  Wohnung ist schon auf Vordermann gebracht und heute Nachmittag werde ich mirs gemütlich machen - mit nem guten Buch und einem leckeren Tee 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE und bleibt schön gesund, gell?


   @greenhorn: Guck mal, ich habe noch gar keine Punkte


----------



## murmel04 (12. November 2012)

Oh man was für ein Tag

heute sollte eigentlich der Tag sein, an dem mein Unfallverbeuteltes Auto endlich in die Werkstatt sollte Tja da war es auch zumindest bis heute Nachmittag.

Man was hatte ich für ein tolles Leihauto, ganz neu gerade mal 4 km drauf, wenn es ein Kombe gewesen wäre, hätte aus uns was werden können.

Na ja dann kam am Nachmittag ein Anruf hatten mal den Speicher auslesen lassen, obwohl keine Fehlermeldungen angezeigt waren, aber Auto hatte wie ich eine na sagen wir "Bergaufschwäche" da ging nix keine Leistung usw.

Tja und nun die Diagnose, Tubo im A... und dieser doofe Rußpartikelfilter auch Kosten für beides mal schlappe 4000, kurzum Unfallreparatur gestoppt, Auto zwar gebraucht Anfang 2011 gekauft und damit mal schlappe 11.000 verschleudert Dazu ein Satz Alufelgen mit Sommerreifen in diesem Jahr ich könnte :kotz:

Tja und nun muss ein neues her, nur nochmal soviel um das Ding gleich ganz zu bezahlen hab ich nun wirklich nicht.

Eigentlich hatte ich heute Urlaub und wollte mal wieder auf Bike, glaub ich habs schon verlernt und nix wars.

So das musste jetzt mal sein.

Ach ja morgen mal ab 8.30 Uhr die Daumen drücken, dann wird vielleicht alles gut.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (13. November 2012)

@_Murmel_: geht gleich los mit Daumen drücken  hilft bestimmt! 

Na des mim Auto ist ja wohl echt zum  hast du keine Gebrauchtwagengarantie bekommen?
Wenigstens haben sie es vor der Unfallrep. gemerkt. So bleibt dir das Geld vom Schaden und mußt halt den Unfallwagen irgendwie Richtung Osten verkaufen


----------



## murmel04 (13. November 2012)

so danke an alle

daumendrücken hat geholfen

neues auto ist gekauft, dauert aber noch ein paar tage bis ich es bekomme, hoffentlich hält das andere so lange


----------



## Silvermoon (14. November 2012)

Hallo,

habe mich mal ganz leise als Schlusslicht in unsere Punkteskala eingetragen (chayenne macht ja hier ordentlich Punkte - super ). 
Gestern Rücken-Yoga, heute eine kleine Runde auf dem Bike - natürlich ganz moderat, da ich ja erst krank war. War heute wettertechnisch nicht so die Bombe, recht dunstig und kühl. Gestern war ja super Wetter hier, mit Sonnenschein, aber da musste ich a) auf den Elektriker warten, der mir den neuen Herd anschließen sollte und b) das Rücken-Yoga Programm war. Hätte das nicht heute auch noch mal so ein Traumwetterchen sein können 

Ohje, Murmel, du hast ja echt Pech gehabt mit deinem Auto. Hoffe, das Glück kommt mit dem neuen Flitzer wieder


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. November 2012)

So Mädels, wie ich sehe sind wieder alle fleißig am start 
Die ersten Hundert punkte sind geknackt, aber das erste Team liegt schon bei 200  Gehen die eigentlich noch arbeiten  Aber Silvermoon und ich legen jetzt richtig los, gell  Aber nicht dass du mir wieder krank wirst 

@Chayenne: Wo nimmst du nur deine Motivation her??? Ich konnt mich heut wieder mal nur mit ach un krach aufrappeln, dank Winterpokal 
 @Murmel: Super dass das mit dem neuen Auto so schnell geklappt hat  Ich wüsst gar nicht mehr was ich ohne machen sollt und dass grad mal seit 3 Monaten


----------



## chayenne06 (14. November 2012)

tja Greenhorn - ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben: ernähr dich gesund/vegan und trink Matcha  ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch  nicht wo das ganze herkommt!! aber durch die vegane ernährung und das super abnehmen bisher, steigt auch meine gute laune  selbst meine chefin hat das schon fest gestellt  und fragt sich das genauso  
hi hi hi. und ich kanns nicht mal erklären, es ist irgendwas das passiert mit mir  obwohl ich wirklich privat ein paar größere problemchen habe, bin ich voll super drauf.
und möchte am 1.12. auch einen 6h cycling marathon mitfahren  bin gespannt!

ach ja- ich frag mich teilweise auch ob die anderen noch arbeiten gehen?? keine ahnung wo die die zeit hernehmen für die vielen punkte?? ganz zu schweigen von den ominösen einzelfahrern auf den ersten plätzen!!!! 

silvermoon: welcome back!! freu mich dass du fit bist!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. November 2012)

Ich bemühe mich, ihr Lieben....ich bemühe mich 
(in Sachen gesund bleiben und richtig loslegen )


----------



## BineMX (18. November 2012)

oh mann MÄdls!! Ich sags euch, wenns für die eigene Dummheit Punkte geben würd, dann könnt ich mich bis März auf die faule Haut legen  
Samstag morgen, herrlicher Sonnenschein.... ich will Hörnchen zum Frühstück machen. So weit so gut, aber irgendwie hab ich statt Heißluft die Mikro erwischt  und die Dinger sind zu Briketts geworden 
Ein Qualm und ein Rauch als wenn die Bude brennt!!!  Unser Heißluft/Mikro/Grillgerät steht ja in der Speise-Abstellkammer. 
Die haben wir komplett ausgeräumt, die Wände geschruppt, das meiste entsorgt.  Bei uns gibts nun keinerlei Geschenkpapier, keinen Einkaufskorb, Brotkorb, Obstkorb haufenweise Deko ---> alles weg.
Dann erstmal gelüftet, bei 10Grad heimgekommen und weil der Radiator das nimma packt wollten wir die Fußbodenheizung einschalten... und...ja... genau... die funktioniert mal wieder nicht  es ist zum:kotz: abends haben wir es dann schon auf 16Grad geschafft. Die Bude stinkt noch immer, der Balkon ist noch voll mit verrauchtem Zeug. Meine ganzen Sporttaschen, Badetasche, Radlrucksäcke, Ledertaschen alles war in der Kammer 

Und natürlich das alles bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein, ich hätt mir was schöneres vorstellen können  jetzt waren wir schnell schwimmen und vor allem heiß Duschen, denn das geht ja auch grad ned  
Eigentlich wollt ich a weng radln und ins Studio....
Ach, wären wir nur nach Italien gefahren  ich Depp wollt ned so recht. Das hab ich jetzt davon


----------



## Silvermoon (18. November 2012)

oh shit  Mensch Bine, das braucht man wirklich nicht  Denke mal, mir wäre der Appetit auf Hörnchen nach so ner Aktion erst mal für die nächste Zeit vergangen!

Meine Oma fackelt generell 2x in der Woche ihre Bude fast ab und lässt irgendwas anbrennen, weil sie sich entweder vor den Fernseher setzt und einschläft oder es einfach vergisst! Gut, sie ist jetzt fast 99 Jahre, aber ich kam auch neulich mal nach Hause und dichter Qualm empfing mich - da ist ihr das Fleisch angebrannt  Wir haben einen gemeinsamen Hauseingang und nachdem ich mir "gewaltsamen" Eintritt gewährt habe (sie wollte mich partout nicht zur Haustür reinlassen ), musste ich erst einmal alle Türen und Fenster öffnen, damit der Qualm und der Gestank abziehen konnte! Frag nicht.... und als ich sie fragte, was sie denn schon wieder gemacht hätte, bekam ich ein "Nix" zur Antwort! Die treibt mich auch noch in den Wahnsinn 	 Igendwann komme ich mal nach der Arbeit nach Hause und bin obdachlos,weil sie es endlich geschafft hat, das Haus komplett abzufackeln 
Übrigens, der Feuermelder im Treppenhaus hat sich fast die Seele aus dem Leib geheult - zumindest der funktioniert  Aber selbst das beunruhigte meine Oma genauso wenig wie die möderische Rauchentwicklung in ihrer Küche!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (18. November 2012)

oh je Bine!! Was ist dir denn da bloß passiert? 
so ein Ärger aber auch!!

die "Rauchzeichen" sind zumindest in Raubling nicht zu sehen gewesen ... kleiner Scherz


----------



## murmel04 (18. November 2012)

oh den Gestank kenne ich.

Im letzten Jahr zu Ostern hat sich unsere Micro verabschiedet. Leider wärend sie in Betrieb war.

Mensch das war ein Gestank, geschmolzenes Platik (wahrscheinlich die Kabel) richt echt über, vor allem bis dass wieder raus war

Aber mal ne andere Frage, hab es heute endlich mal wieder auf Bike geschafft, wenn auch nur kurz, allerdings habe ich dabei festgestellt, dass ich von meiner Alpina Brille den Nasensteg incl. Pads verloren


kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand sagen, ob ich die irgendwo nachbestellen kann

Hoffe ihr habt eine Adresse oder Idee für mich.

Grüßle

Möchte mir eigentlich keine neue Brille kaufen, ist ja noch o.k nur ohne Pads ist das nicht das Wahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. November 2012)

Vielleicht mal in einem Optikergeschäft nachfragen? Die müssten doch sowas bestimmt haben...


----------



## 4mate (18. November 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ovon meiner Alpina Brille den Nasensteg incl. Pads verloren


http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Four-VL---Praffix-Lady---Praffix-3-0VL-.html oder für eine andere Fassung, Bike-Cmponents hat's

Oder im Umkreis des Wohnorts Nach Optiker mit Alpina Brillen suchen http://www.alpina-sports.de/haendle...Weil+Der+Stadt&cm_country=de&cm_max_dist=15#0


----------



## murmel04 (18. November 2012)

jep, danke das sind sie, muss ich gleich bestellen, am besten gleich 3-4 sätze, falls die Dinger wieder einfach weg sind

DANKE


----------



## chayenne06 (19. November 2012)

Mir ist grad das Mittagessen vergangen. 
Weil mein ach so großkotziger "ex" mir per Mail geschrieben hat, was ich zu wem zu sagen und zu lassen habe! 
Und falls du dass jetzt liest - es interessiert mich einen Scheiß Dreck!! ;-)


----------



## Silvermoon (19. November 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Mir ist grad das Mittagessen vergangen.
> Weil mein ach so großkotziger "ex" mir per Mail geschrieben hat, was ich zu wem zu sagen und zu lassen habe!
> Und falls du dass jetzt liest - es interessiert mich einen Scheiß Dreck!! ;-)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. November 2012)

so ich verabschiede mich mal punktemäßig, das wird diesen WP nix mehr...
-scheiß wetter (seit 4 wochen nur nebel!!)
-keine zeit
-keinen bock
...


----------



## BineMX (19. November 2012)

Hey Greenhorn!!! Wer wird denn gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen??? Des werd scho wieder!! Fahr halt am WE mal Richtung Süden! Wir hatten hier Sa/So herrliches Sonnenscheinwetter! Ich konnte es ja aus besagten Gründen leider auch nicht geniesen.
Und mal was andres probieren? Schwimmen??  Begeistert ja mich grad. Bin das ganze Jahr so viel mit dem Radl unterwegs, daß ich jetzt ganz gern was andres mach  
Übrigens bin ich Mittwoch gegen Mittag im Ingolstadt Village!!! Falls du Zeit und Lust hast können wir zu zweit rumkruschen oder ich trete dir in den Hintern wenn du das grad brauchst  
 @Silvermoon: erstmal Respekt eine Oma mit 99Jahren die sich noch, OK also einigermaßen , selbst versorgen kann  Meine Lieblingsomi lebt leider schon lange nicht mehr obwohl sie auch über 90 wurde. Aber sie war bei meiner Geburt halt schon 65. 
Hui hui... das mit dem anbrennen ist aber schon gefährlich  unsere Omi hatte zum Schluß auch so den ein oder anderen Aussetzer, weshalb sie leider ins Heim kam. Es konnte sie aus Platz und Zeitgründen weder ich noch meine Mam aufnehmen   Da hat sie dann aber massiv abgebaut 

Heute mal an meine Sporttasche und den Radlrucksack geschnuppert  die werden wohl auch noch durch die Waschmaschine wandern. 
Die Badesachen hab ich ja heute gründlich mit Chlor gespült 
In der Speis stinkt es immer noch gewaltig  in der Wohnung geht es schon... man merkts halt wenn man rein kommt. Bin nur mal gespannt ob ich so ein neues Kombigerät kaufen muß, die sind ja nicht billig  wenn der Garraum groß sein soll.

So, meine Damen morgen noch in die Arbeit und dann verabschiede ich mich für ein paar Tage. Muß geschäftlich weg... aber das HOtel hat ein Schwimmbad  und Saunabereich  und soweit ich mich erinnere einen altertümlichen Fitnessbereich.


----------



## Silvermoon (20. November 2012)

@greenhorn:

Kopf hoch - alles wird gut! 
Ich sag mir momentan  "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist". Punktemäßig bin ich ja auch eher hinten angesiedelt, aber das ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache man "rostet" nicht ein 
Mach doch einfach mal Pause, verwöhn dich mal ein bißchen und dann startest du noch mal durch. Du hattest ja auch in letzter Zeit mit Job und Umzug wahnsinnig viel Stress am Hut. Komm mal langsam wieder zur Ruhe und dann schau nach vorne - wird schon wieder! Und dann kommt sicherlich die Motivation wieder zurück. Also, lass den Kopf nicht hängen bzw. steck ihn nicht so tief in den Sand.... das knirscht so in den Zähnen 

Alles Gute und liebe Grüße 

  @Bine: 

So ist unsre Oma echt noch fit. Jammert zwar sie hätte dies und das, aber wenn die einkaufen gehen kann, dann  fußelt die wieselflink und elfgengleich durch den Aldi  Nur mit den elektronischen Feuerstellen hat´s sie´s halt nimmer so  Über diese rüstige Dame könnten wir hier Zuhause schon ein Buch schreiben, was die schon alles traktiert hat. Manchmal will ich nicht wissen, was wir davon noch nicht wissen


----------



## BineMX (20. November 2012)

Find ich sowas von cool    in dem Alter noch fit genug zum einkaufen sein und überhaupt!! 99Jahre!!!! Das ist einfach nur 
Meine Omi konnte leider auch daheim schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Sie hatte ganz ganz schlimm Osteoporose  und war ganz krumm. Grüß doch deine Oma mal ganz nett von mir und sag ihr: HUT AB!!!
Schad daß ich keine Omi mehr hab 
Ich drück euch die Daumen daß deine Omi noch lange fit bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (22. November 2012)

So - nach 2 Tagen Studio-Pause (Termine und keine Zeit) gabs gestern wieder 2h Cycling  Mittwochs die Stunden sind bisher die besten - alle bikes besetzt - der Chris macht des immer total nett.
Am 1.12. ist 6h Cycling Marathon. Meine neue Challenge - neben dem Essen  
Schönen Donnerstag Euch allen.


----------



## Silvermoon (27. November 2012)

Mädels, ich glaube, ich verfalle langsam in eine Art Winterschlaf oder Winterstarre  
Dieses triste Wetter macht mich ganz fertig und motivationslos  
Hab heute Abend auch noch Elternabend......... und ich bin so was von müde .... ätzend!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2012)

@Silvermoon: Ich kann dich total verstehn, das Wetter ist echt zum :kotz:
Wir haben hier seit einigen Wochen durchgehend Nebel  Einziger Lichtblick war der Sonntagmorgen der mit einem traumhaften Sonnenaufgang begann  Der hat mich dann auch dazu überredet die Trainingsstrecke vom Crosslauf am kommenden Sonntag zu testen  
Die Strecke hat "lachhafte" 3,4 km (Hobbyklasse ) allerdings mit einigen Prozent Steigung und auf matschigem und wurzeligem Boden, sprich Trails  Habe mich angemeldet und mal sehn ob ich es auch durchziehen werde  Vor allem weil es am Donnerstag schneien soll 

Aber ich denke sowas brauche ich zur Zeit einfach, ein erfolgserlebnis das mir zeigt dass der ganze Sport auch etwas gebracht hat...

Zur Zeit macht mir die Mittwochsstunde Bodystyling auch total viel Spaß  
auf Biken hab ich derzeit null Bock weil mir der Sattel gar nicht mehr passt spätestens nach ner halben Stunde tut der Hintern weh  Vllt liegt es auch an der Radhose  Aber eigentlich hat sich nix geändert...kanns vllt daran liegen dass ich über den Sommer abgenommen hab?? 

Aber wie war das...mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. November 2012)

Ich gehör zwar hier nicht rein, aber ein Sattel sitzt sich auch irgendwann mal durch, grad die Sättel, die auf den Rädern serienmäßig verbaut sind. Keiner hält ewig, auch wenn er erstmal optisch noch okay scheint. Leider...


----------



## chayenne06 (29. November 2012)

Hallo und guten Morgen Mädels!
In zwei Tagen findet mein 6h indoor cycling marathon statt! 
Hat von euch jemand empfehlungen was man da so nebebei /zwischendurch an nahrung zu sich nehmen kann? Da ich ja immer noch vegan lebe, und auch weiterhin vegan leben möchte, überlege ich schon die ganze zeit. Aber außer Obstschnitzen und Nüssen und evtl. einfach nur trocken Brot (mmmh lecker vollkornbrot) fällt mir nix ein. 
Weil warm geht nix zum essen, und kann ich gar nicht warm machen oder so... und zeit ist ja eigentlich auch keine!
Ansonsten - lob an alle!! wir sind derzeit auf dem 259.platz!! ist doch super oder???
schönen donnerstat euch allen!  
vg Ramona


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. November 2012)

http://www.oatsnack.de/index.php/brazil-nut
Also die kann ich wärmstens empfehlen  Meine Lieblingssorte die unheimlich satt macht und absolut nicht trocken und bröselig ist und total natürlich schmeckt 
Laut Beschreibung auch für Veganer geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> In zwei Tagen findet mein 6h indoor cycling marathon statt!




Hey Ramona,

dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und vor allem genügend Puste und Ausdauer!
*Du schaffst das!!!!* 

Ich habe diese Woche nicht so gepunktet - ja, eigentlich garnicht  weil ich, wie schon beschrieben, wohl in einen (mentalen bzw. imaginären) Winterschlaft verfallen bin  
Hoffe, das legt sich wieder und meine Akkus sind bald wieder auf Highpower geladen - momentan laufen die auf Standby 

LG an alle hier


----------



## Silvermoon (29. November 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> In zwei Tagen findet mein 6h indoor cycling marathon statt!




Hey Ramona,

dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß und vor allem genügend Puste und Ausdauer!
*Du schaffst das!!!!* 

Ich habe diese Woche nicht so gepunktet - ja, eigentlich garnicht  weil ich, wie schon beschrieben, wohl in einen (mentalen bzw. imaginären) Winterschlaft verfallen bin  
Hoffe, das legt sich wieder und meine Akkus sind bald wieder auf Highpower geladen - momentan laufen die auf Standby 
Aber ne halbe Stunde habe ich heute schon gemeinsam mit meinem Pezziball verbracht  immerhin....

LG an alle


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Dezember 2012)

hallo Silvermoon,

danke!
bin aber gespannt wie es wird. 
bin sehr spät ins bett  und leider ganz schlecht geschlafen. alles andere als fit für 6h radeln. 
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Chayenne 
Ich drück dir die Daumen und ich denk die Devise wird sein hauptsache durchhalten  Auch wenn du etwas kränkelst ich denk die " wettkampfstimmung" wird noch einiges aus dir rauskitzeln 

Ich freu mich auch auf meinen Wettkampf morgen aber es wird wohl ar...kalt sein  Gemeldet sind -4°C gefühlt wie -8°C   Kleiderwahl steht auch noch nicht ganz, etwas schwierig weil der Lauf mit knappen 20min auch sehr kurz sein wird 

Irgendwelche Tipps??


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mich nicht zu warm anziehen. Dir wird vom Laufen schon alleine warm genug  Lange Laufhose, nicht zu dicke atmungsaktive Jacke oder ne Weste und ein langes Wintershirt, Handschuhe, Mütze oder Stirnband. Sowas in der Art eben.... Wünsche dir viel Glück und vor allem viel Spaß!

Bei uns ist hier im Moment Sonne satt, aber ar...schkalt! Egal, heute will ich mal ein paar Punkte sammeln  Tee für unterwegs ist schon in der Thermoskanne, die Klamotten liegen schon bereit und dann kanns ja auch gleich losgehen 	 
Den Winterdepressionen keine Chance 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE und viel Erfolg bei euren Wettkämpfen


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Dezember 2012)

Mist, habe heute während meiner Tour mein Blinkirücklicht am Rucksack verloren   ... das liegt jetzt wohl irgendwo im Wald .... 

...und kalte Finger gab´s als Special noch oben drauf!

Hat eine von euch *DEN* Winterhandschuh-Tipp schlechthin für mich?
Meine Giro Candela sind wohl eher was für die leicht kühleren Tage, aber nicht für frostige Temperaturen 


Aber ich konnte heute wenigstens mal wieder ein paar Pünktchen einfahren


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Dezember 2012)

ach Mädls - ich habs überlebt... An sich war es super und ne geile Sache - aber danach hatte ich so nen brutalen Hunger, dass ich mein trocken Brot direkt verschlang. Während des Marathons gabs Orangenschnitze und Bananenstücke - ich hatte auch Bananen und Mandarinen und Apfel dabei. Und ein wenig selbstgemacht vegane Schoki. Aber mehr hab ich dann auch nicht gegessen. 
Die Zeit verging - mit der richtigen Musik - ganz schnell. Aber die letzte halbe Stunde wollte dann einfach  nicht mehr vergehen. Aber immerhin - mein erster Cycling Marathon geschafft


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Dezember 2012)

*Glückwunsch, meine Liebe!!!*

Du hast meinen vollen Respekt, dass du die 6 Stunden durchgehalten hast -TOP


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Dezember 2012)

....und schwupps hat´s doch über Nacht hier mächtig geschneit!





Wünsche euch einen schönen 1.Advent


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

So Mädels zurück vom Crosslauf 
Wetter war arg winterlich aber einem ersten Advent würdig  -3°C und es hat geschneit 
Über die Wiese wars total tief un matschig -> nasse Füße  
Im Wald wars dann arg rutschig über die Wurzeln un da der Boden sehr uneben war, war die Gefahr umzuknicken sehr groß, aber das is halt Trailrunning 
Leider hab ich den Fehler gemacht un meine Radbrille nicht angezogen so hatte ich dauernd schnee in den augen und die Sicht war echt schlecht  Kommt halt davon wenn man denkt dass es mit Brille zu profimäßig aussieht was ich ja definitiv nicht bin 

Jedenfalls bin ich zweite geworden  Hat mich gefreut allerdings wär ich gern noch 1-2minuten schneller gelaufen, mal schaun vllt nächstes Jahr 

@chayenne: Glückwunsch dass dus durchgezogen hast  Die Punkte könntest du mir auch mal rüberschieben  

Wünsch euch noch einen gemütlichen 1.Advent , ich hoffe ihr hattet auch Sonne un konntet sie genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. Dezember 2012)

@greenhorn,

*herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz!!!!* 


 Toll!!!

Bei uns hat´s hier den ganzen Tag über geschneit - mal mehr und mal weniger. Da war Schnee schippen erst einmal angesagt. 
Wenn es dafür Punkte gegeben hätte ....

Hab dann heute noch die Zeit genutzt und Plätzchen gebacken 

- hmmm, lecker


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

@Silvermoon,
also ich hätte fürs Schneeschnippen Punkte eingetragen, ist doch Krafttraining 
Plätzchen kannst du gerne eine paar rüber schieben  Ich back auch relativ gerne allerdings wird es für einen allein immer viel zu viel und dann "muss" ich ja alles allein essen


----------



## BineMX (2. Dezember 2012)

@greenhorn: also ich würd mich schon "opfern" für die Platzerl 
   Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz  Respekt bei dem Wetter 
 @Ramona: ebenso Glückwunsch zum 6h Marathon!  Saubere Leistung! Also indoor könnt ich des ned...  
 @Silvermoon: also ich find Schneeschippen gibt auf jeden Fall 2 Punkte für Alternatives Training  geht ja mächtig auf die Arme!

Bin jetzt heut auch platt, Vormittag Krafttraining und Abends noch schwimmen. Morgen wieder "Sterben auf Raten" bei den Triathleten 

Schönen Abend euch allen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

BineMX schrieb:


> @_greenhorn_: also ich würd mich schon "opfern" für die Platzerl
> Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz  Respekt bei dem Wetter


Wie wäre es als Bestechung in Naturalien für eine geführte Tour in Südbayern ? Bei der aktuellen Motivation von Chayenne würde sie sich bestimmt auch überreden lassen


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Dezember 2012)

jetzt im beginnenden winter?


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Dezember 2012)

...wie wäre es denn im nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer? Dann könnte ich ja auch von Hessen ins sooooo entfernte Bayern mal kommen und wir machen alle gemeinsam ein Mädels-only-Bike-WE 

Soll/darf ich das Schneeschippen echt als alternative Sportart eintragen? Und das wäre für euch auch ok???


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja wenns noch passendes Wetter werden sollte gerne auch jetzt  Sowas müsste man ja auch nicht all zu lang planen in anderthalb Stunden sollte ich ja da sein  Über ne Tour an einem WE könnte man ja mal nachdenken...

Aber für ein großes Treffen im Frühjahr bin ich definitiv zu haben  Hat mich ja schon geärgtert dass das Ladies only treffen im Bayerischen Wald war nur dass ich damals noch nicht hier gewohnt hab Dann muss ich aber noch kräftig an meiner "Bikeperformance" arbeiten, vor allem wirds jetzt zeit für nen neuen Sattel sonst kann ich das Bike an den Nagel hängen 

PS:Selbstverständlich kannst dus eintragen ich hab Möbel schleppen auch eingetragen^^


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir das Schneeschippen mal als alternative Sportart eingetragen - danke!


Guck doch mal im Bikemarkt nach nem Sattel. Wenn du weißt, welches Modell deinem Hinterteil gefällt, kann man da mitunter gute Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

Is leider alles nicht so einfach...
Hatte im Spätsommer schon mal ein paar Sättel zur Probe aber da war nicht wirklich was dabei, deswegen könnt ich mir vorstellen dass es eine längere Sache wird  
Zur Zeit ist auch meine überlegung was ich was anpassen soll, zuerst den richtigen Sattel oder zuerst die passende Radunterhose  Ich hab nämlich keine Lust etliche Sättel auszuprobieren un ich find dann keinen weil die Radunterhose einfach Mist ist 

Ich glaub da kann mir keiner helfen da muss ich wohl einfach durch und testen was das Zeug hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (2. Dezember 2012)

hehe... für Platzerl tu ich (fast) alles  wenns sein muß reiß ich auch mein MTB wieder raus 

Also mit den geführten MTB-Touren *hüstel* kann ich hier nicht wirklich viel bieten. Dieses Jahr war ich mit dem MTB grad mal 150km unterwegs und die glaub ich alle in Italien. Also wenn es auch ohne Wanderwege und grobes Gedöns sein darf...  
dann kann ich schon Touren anbieten 

Ansonsten fahr ich ja in der Regel bis zum Schnee, bin also jetzt noch dabei  überleg ja ob ich mir heuer mal Spikes gönne....  wobei ich ja durch die Schwimmerei eh nicht mehr täglich ins Büro radl.

Und wegen Sattel: schon mal Specialized probiert??? Da kommen ja viel sehr gut damit zurecht. Ich hab auf MTB/CX und Ergo den Phenom SL drauf und auf dem RR den Toupe Carbon. Beim Speci-Händler gibt es auch Testsättel  gibt ja mittlerweile sehr viele von Specialized, auch extra für Damen und die meisten in 3 Breiten. 130/143/155 --> ich fahr alle in 143, ein 130er war mir deutlich zu schmal.


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Dezember 2012)

@greenhorn:

Stimmt, dann solltest du wohl erst einmal ne vernünftige Rad(unter)hose finden und dann nach nem Sattel Ausschau halten. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht unbedingt aus, aber oftmals, und da sprech ich aus eigener Erfahrung, nützt der beste Sattel nix, wenn das Polster der Hose Mist ist!


----------



## BineMX (4. Dezember 2012)

Hossa, welch ein Höllenritt  

Nachdem meine Mami Abends nicht daheim ist, kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee ihr Mittags ihren Nikolaus zu bringen....
Also Wetter gecheckt, Kartoffeln kochen angeschafft und dann um 12.00 raus aus dem Büro
      
..... wo kommt auf einmal der Sturm her.... 
..... und die tiefhängenden schnellziehenden schwarzen Wolken.....

Ich hatte einen Gegenwind mit dermaßen extremen Böen von der Seite, daß ich den ganzen Radweg gebraucht hab und teilweise in Schräglage gefahren bin.  Bin total abgekämpft und verschwitzt bei meiner Mam angekommen, schnell gegessen und wieder zurück. Zum Glück mit weniger Gegenwind aber immer noch den fiesen seitlichen Böen.

Der einzige Radler der auf dem Rückweg unterwegs war, war ein älterer Herr der sich von seiner Husky Hündin ziehen lies... hahaha.... als ich die beiden überholt hab, hat die Hündin Gas gegeben und wollt wieder vorbei. Hab dann abgebremst und wir sind mit 22kmh dahingesaust. Der Herr meinte, die Hündin könne es nicht haben wenn jemand vor ihr ist. Haben ein bisserl geplaudert, dann hab ich wieder beschleunigt und die Hündin hat tatsächlich sofort mitgezogen  Ihr Herrchen hat sie dann aber gebremst... bei dem Seitenwind hätt ich nicht einhändig fahren wollen bei dem Tempo.  

Auf jeden Fall als ich wieder im Büro war, hätte ich eigentlich Erholung von der Mittagspause gebraucht


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Dezember 2012)

Meine lieben Mädels!

Ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen Nikolaustag 

 und hoffe, dass eure Stiefelchen 

 prall gefüllt waren!



Ganz viele liebe Grüße - Antje​


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Dezember 2012)

Antje: herzlichen Dank!
Ich hab sogar was geschenkt bekommen.. und das ist auch das problem 
seit dem Wochenende drehen sich meine Gedanken im Kopf wie wild 
Hab jemanden kennen gelernt, der eigentlich zu meinen Vorstellungen passt - also zu meinen Vorstellungen die mein Partner haben sollte. tja.. Problem ist nur - es funkt nicht. also es macht einfach nicht klick von meiner seite aus  dabei würde ich doch sooo gerne... hmmm. haben uns die letzten tage jeden tag gesehen, und gestern war ich dann total abweisend... weil ich einfach nicht weiß was ich nun machen soll. hab ihn deswegen auch verletzt - und ihm auch gesagt was nun los ist. problem ist nur - wenn es von meiner seite aus nicht funkt, dann kann ich mich auch mit ihm nicht mehr abgeben. und dann werden kleinigkeiten irgendwie für mich zu was dass gar nicht geht. da reicht dann ne gesichtsbewegung (z.b. ein Augenrollen) die mich irgendwie abschreckt. hmmmm.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2012)

@Ramona:

Ähm, das hab ich jetzt nicht so wirklich verstanden 

Noch mal langsam: also, wenn ich das aus diesem Gefühlswirrwarrdingens da so richtig rauslesen konnte, willst du schon aber dann doch nicht? Oder wie? Also, eigentlich würde alles passen und er umgarnt dich, findet dich interessant, aber dein anfängliches Interesse ist einer gewissen Angst (???) vor zu viel Gefühl gewichen? Oder bist du dir total unsicher enttäuscht zu werden? 
Kann man das so in etwa umschreiben?
Glaube, ich weiß was du so ungefähr meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (7. Dezember 2012)

nein nicht ganz. also charaktermäßig ist er total super. aber das hilft ja nix, wenn es nicht klick macht bei mir?? kann eben nicht mit jemandem zusammen sein, bei dem der charakter stimmt und so, aber mich das äußere nicht anzieht?!! er sieht nicht mal soo schlecht aus, und vieles spricht eben auch für ihn... auch ähnliche bzw.gleiche hobbies. aber der funke von meiner seite aus will irgendwie ned überspringen. und jetzt ist mir des ganze zuviel und i weiß ned was i machen soll


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2012)

Nun, wenn das so ist, dass der Funke NICHT überspringen will, dann ist das eben so. Dann würde ich ihm das so versuchen zu erklären. Sag es ihm genau so. So wie es ist. 
Ohne jegliches Gefühl für den anderen mit dem zusammen zu sein (aber das bist du ja nicht - sorry, war jetzt blöd formuliert) wäre ja  nicht fair und verletzt letztendlich den anderen noch mehr als wenn du von vorne herein ehrlich zu ihm bist und sagst, dass da nicht mehr ist wie beispielsweise "nur" Freundschaft auf kumpelhafte Basis. Vielleicht bist Du ja noch nicht so weit, Gefühle zuzulassen und daher springt da nix zu dir über, weil du vielleicht noch nicht bereit bist für was Neues. Ist nur so eine Vermutung von mir.

Aber sei ehrlich zu ihm, er wird das sicherlich verstehen. Schließlich wolltest du das umgekehrt sicherlich auch nicht, wenn dich jemand im Ungewissen stehen lässt und du nicht weißt, warum derjenige sich plötzlich so anders und abweisend verhält. Ein klärendes Gespräch wirkt oft Wunder  ..... *Nur Mut* 


Ja, manchmal ist das Leben eben verdammt kompliziert!


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Dezember 2012)

na das hatte ich ihm heute morgen ja dann auch gesagt... aber dass ich nichts neues will passt a ned. ich würde so gerne wollen...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist es sicherlich nicht der Richtige   ...sonst würdest du das Ganze nicht so dermaßen in Zweifel stellen, oder?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Dezember 2012)

Hey Mädels 
Oh Chayenne dieses Thema kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung zu genüge  Man ist für eine längere Zeit Single hat die Zeit auch genossen und so langsam wünscht man sich dass man vllt mal wieder in den Arm genommen wird oder so... und dann kommt auf einmal ein Mann daher der den hohhen Ansprüchen (man neigt nach einiger Zeit auch dazu seine Ansprüche runter zu schrauben ) genügt, lieb, nett, höflich und zuvorkommend ist. Wenn er dann auch noch interesse zeigt ein vermeintlicher sechser im Lotto  Man sagt sich dass man eigentlich froh sein sollte dass man überhaupt jmd gefunden hat und dass dann eigentlich auch noch alles passt...das Gehirn sagt Haaaalloooo wo is eigentlich das Problem  
Aber ich kann verstehen wenn du sagst dass das kribbeln fehlt, es kann sein dass du dich zuviel selbst unter druck setzt und förmlich auf das " gefühl" wartest! Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht wirklich auf Liebe an den ersten Blick...

Meine Meinung wär sag ihm dass es von dir aus net passt, sonst macht der arme Kerl sich zuviele Hoffnungen und dann genieß die Aufmerksamkeit die er dir schenkt, als Singlefrau vermisst man sowas  Ihr könnt ja trotzdem was zusammen machen vor allem wenn die Interessen passen und es kann durchaus sein dass sich vllt von deiner Seite aus noch was entwickelt. Mach aber nicht den Fehler und red dir was ein aus Angst du könntest eine Chance verpassen....alles schon gehabt 

Übrigens ich bin seit ich hier wohne in derselben Situation  und ich kann dir sagen es gibt nichts besseres als männliche Aufmerksamkeit für die geplagte Singleseele


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ach greenhorn, das hast du genau richtig erkannt! 
Warum muss es aber auch immer so kompliziert sein??


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Dezember 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Warum muss es aber auch immer so kompliziert sein??




....weil es sonst zu einfach wäre???


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Dezember 2012)

bin total fertig... hab "ihn" heute nochmal getroffen , wir waren auf dem weihnachtsmarkt... aber da ist einfach nix. er ist lieb, nett, fürsorglich, sieht gut aus usw.. aber mein herz springt einfach ned an... eben zuhause haben wir jetzt über ne stunde krisengespräch geführt. ich bin total am ende. er hat es halt auch nicht verdient verletzt zu werden. aber mein herz sagt einfach nicht ja zu ihm  bin nur am weinen gewesen und jetzt auch wieder. weil ich ihn verletzt und enttäuscht habe - sonst hab ich immer diese erfahrungen gemacht. aber jetzt ist es andersrum...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Dezember 2012)

arme Chayenne 
Aber wenn du weinst wegen der Situation muss er dir doch etwas bedeuten  Aber wahrscheinlich ist dein schlechtes Gewissen einfach so groß, dass ers net verdient hat weil er ein Lieber is...

Hast du das Krisengespräch mit ihm geführt? Wenn nicht finde ich dass du es ihm genauso erzählen solltest wie du es uns hier schreibst und ihn fragen ob er nun nichts mehr mit dir zu tun haben will weil du ihn so verletzt hast. Wenn ja solltest du das auch unbedingt respektieren aber ich finde du solltest genauso sagen, dass du ihn trotzdem gerne weiter  als guten Freund haben würdest.

Aber lass mich raten kann es sein, dass du dir trotzdem wünschen würdest dass er dich mal in den Arm nimmt weil du dich einfach bei ihm wohl fühlst ?

Falls ihr euch trotzdem weiter sehen solltet, versuch nicht an das Gefühl zu denken, sondern einfach genießen und du selbst sein


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Dezember 2012)

ja klar hatten wir vorhin in meiner wohnung das gespräch. natürlich - an die situation dass jemand da ist kann /könnte ich mich gewöhnen. auch der einen in den arm nimmt. aber mit ihm ist es halt irgendwie nicht so?? ach menno... ja ich mag ihn. und wenn er dann noch so traurig schaut - das tut mir schon weh. aber mein herz springt ned über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Dezember 2012)

Hey Mädels,
ich hoffe ihr konntet die Sonne heute genauso genießen wie ich 

War heute mal wieder auf dem Klettersteig/Wanderweg in Riedenburg unterwegs. Da überall Schnee lag und ich mit den Stöcken unterwegs war, war ich mal so frei es als Langlauf zu bezeichnen  Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung?
Da es nur ein indirekter Klettersteig aber doch mehr als ein normaler Wanderweg mit vielen Stufen und verblockten Pfaden  ist, finde ich es als Sonstiges mit 2 Punkten schon etwas wenig weil es schon recht anstrengend ist


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Dezember 2012)

*@chayenne, *
das scheint ja das absolute Gefühlschaos zu sein, in dem du da drinsteckst. Es ist schon sehr verwirrend, wenn der andere etwas mehr für einen empfindet als man selbst und man sich dabei noch schlecht fühlt, dass dies genauso ist 
Ich wünsche dir, dass es dennoch gut ausgeht und ihr beide trotzdem gute Freunde bleiben könnt. Freundschaft ist auch was ganz Wichtiges und Wertvolles. Vielleicht kann er sich darauf einlassen. 
Es wird immer Situationen geben, wo man jemanden gefühlsmäßig verletzt oder man selber verletzt wird. Dies kann nie ausgeschlossen werden. Denke, dass hat jede von uns hier mal so oder so erfahren müssen. Verletzt werden und verletzen tut weh. Jedes auf seine eigene Art und Weise. Das Verletztwerden, weil man enttäuscht und traurig ist. Das Verletzen, weil man ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, anderen eine Illussion genommen zu haben.
*Du schaffst das schon....* ...und wenn er dich wirklich mag, dann akzeptiert er deine Entscheidung.


*@greenhorn,*
klar kannst du das auch unter Langlauf eintragen. Hab ich kein Problem mit. Schließlich durfte ich Schneeschippen auch als alternative Sportart deklarieren 


Bei uns schneits grade mal wieder und es ist brrrrrr kalt

. 
Denke mal, das wird heute eher nix mehr mit draußen sporteln, aber dann werde ich meinen Pezziball quälen 
Und der Plätzchenteig wartet auch schon im Kühlschrank darauf, verarbeitet zu werden. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass die erste Plätzchenration leider schon alle ist... die waren aber auch einfach zu lecker 

Wünsche euch allen einen schönen 2.Advent


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Dezember 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Es wird immer Situationen geben, wo man jemanden gefühlsmäßig verletzt oder man selber verletzt wird. Dies kann nie ausgeschlossen werden. Denke, dass hat jede von uns hier mal so oder so erfahren müssen. Verletzt werden und verletzen tut weh. Jedes auf seine eigene Art und Weise. Das Verletztwerden, weil man enttäuscht und traurig ist. Das Verletzen, weil man ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, anderen eine Illussion genommen zu haben.



wie recht du hast...

Das hat mir jetzt auch die Tränen in die Augen getrieben, weil es da draußen noch jmd gibt an dem ich immer noch hänge und der mich deswegen hier einfach nicht ankommen lässt weil ich nicht loslassen kann und will...
Mir wurden Hoffnungen gemacht die leider nicht erfüllt wurden, obwohl derjenige daselbe gefühlt hat sich aber keinen ruck geben konnte die Hindernisse zu überwinden und stattdessen gegen seine Gefühle gekämpft hat und damit uns beide unglücklich gemacht hat...


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Dezember 2012)

Glaube, mich zu erinnern, was du meinst. Du hattest das hier, meine ich, mal geschrieben, richtig?

Ich kann das deswegen so gut beschreiben, weil ich diese Erfahrungen auch schon machen durfte  So oder so...


----------



## chayenne06 (9. Dezember 2012)

ja es ist einfach mist  

aber was anderes: greenhorn. machst du langlauf? ich überlege mir gebrauchte skating ski zu holen. weiß aber nix welche länge dafür benötigt wird oder auf was man achten muss.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Dezember 2012)

@Silvermoon: ja es handelt sich immer noch um die gleiche person wie im spätsommer 

@chayenne: nein,nein ich mach keinen Langlauf  Hab meine Tour gestern nur als Langlauf eingetragen weil es mir schon mehr als alternative sportarten erschien und durch den schnee und meine Nordic Walking Stöcke hats mich fast schon an Langlauf erinnert 
Allerdings würd ich es schon gerne mal ausprobieren gerade weil es hier so flach is! Vorerst steht aber mal Schneeschuhwandern auf dem Plan der Ziele  Hast du doch auch schonmal gemacht wenn ich mich recht erinnere  Muss aber noch auf das richtige Schuhwerk sparen weil ich zur Zeit nur flache Wanderschuhe habe und auch keine Skiklamotten  Bin sozusagen "raus gewachsen"  

Vllt könnte man sich auch mal zum Schneeschuhwandern treffen??


----------



## chayenne06 (9. Dezember 2012)

nein schneeschuhwandern hab ich noch nicht gemacht. nur ganz normal im winter mit stöcken auf den berg gewandert. aber bei mir hier im inntal gibts langlaufloipen etc. und da würde sich langlaufen anbieten


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Dezember 2012)

Sag mal hast du noch den SQlab 611? Wenn ja in welcher Breite?
Ich bin ja immer noch auf der suche


----------



## chayenne06 (9. Dezember 2012)

puuh gute frage. ich glaub den hab ich aber mal verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. Dezember 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ich Ã¼berlege mir gebrauchte skating ski zu holen. weiÃ aber nix welche lÃ¤nge dafÃ¼r benÃ¶tigt wird oder auf was man achten muss.




Ich hab dir da mal was aus dem Internet gesucht.
Schau mal, vielleicht hilft sie dir weiter.


*SkilÃ¤nge*

Bei der SkilÃ¤nge sind 4 Faktoren zu berÃ¼cksichtigen (KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe, Lauftechnik, KÃ¶rpergewicht und Verwendung):
- groÃe LÃ¤ufer fahren lange Ski und umgekehrt
- Klassisch-Ski sind lÃ¤nger als Skating-Ski
- leichtere LÃ¤ufer wÃ¤hlen kÃ¼rzere Ski
- WettkampflÃ¤ufer fahren lÃ¤ngere Ski als Skiwanderer.

Die optimale SkilÃ¤nge ergibt sich aus KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe + ZuschlÃ¤ge
- Lauftechnik: Klassisch +20 cm; Skating +10 cm
- KÃ¶rpergewicht: leicht -5 cm; normal 0 cm; schwer +5 cm
- Verwendung: Allround 0 cm; Rennen +5cm
Als EinschrÃ¤nkung sei angemerkt, dass es i. d. R. keine Ski Ã¼ber 2,10 m gibt. 

Als Faustzahlen kÃ¶nnen auch folgende Werte
angewandt werden:
KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe SkilÃ¤nge
Klassisch-Ski Skating-Ski
150 bis 165 cm 175 bis 195 cm 170 bis 185 cm
165 bis 180 cm 190 bis 205 cm 180 bis 190 cm
180 bis 200 cm 200 bis 210 cm 185 bis 195 cm

Skibreite
âRichtigeâ Langlaufski sind etwa 45 mm breit. Sie eigenen sich allerdings nur bedingt fÃ¼r abseits der Loipen. FÃ¼r solche Zwecke
sollte man breitere Tourenski nutzen.


Ansonsten, wenn du dir total unsicher bist, gehst du am besten in ein SportfachgeschÃ¤ft und lÃ¤sst dich dort beraten. Ich hatte beispielsweise bei uns hier in einem kleinen SportfachgeschÃ¤ft, die auch auf Ski spezialisiert sind, eine komplette neue LanglaufausrÃ¼stung (Langlaufski, StÃ¶cke und Schuhe) fÃ¼r 150,- bekommen. Die haben hin und wieder solche AnfÃ¤ngerpakete im Angebot.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Dezember 2012)

Nach so einem schneereichen Tag kam ich nicht um das Schneeschippen drumrum. Also, doch eine über einstündige Frischluftaktivität, incl. Krafttraining für die Arme, absolviert  
Hof, Straße und Balkon sind von den Schneelasten befreit und ich bin immer noch total platt!
Wenns recht ist, trag ich dies als alternative Sportart ein. 
Was muss das hier auch schneien wie bekloppt ...


----------



## chayenne06 (10. Dezember 2012)

servus miteinand,

also meine langlaufpläne muss ich nochmal überdenken. mir wurde fürs erste empfohlen das klassische langlaufen zu probieren. bevor ich mit skating anfange. natürlich hätte ich skating erstmal im kurs probiert - aber gut. mal sehen ob ich dann das klassische probiere. tendiere momentan eher dazu, mir gebrauchte bzw. neue günstige Ski zu kaufen um meine aus kindheittagen gelernte skikenntnisse aufzufrischen. mal sehen. ein snowboard ist ja auch noch auf dem speicher.

heute war der erste tag an dem ich leichtes kopfweh bekam - seitdem ich mich vegan ernähre. wahrscheinlich weil ich die letzten tage es hab ein wenig schleifen lassen. ... wollte heute zum 2h cycling, war aber zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen...hmmm. meine winterpokal punkte schmelzen so langsam dahin


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe auch ganz klassische Langlaufski. Nix Besonderes, aber für ne Anfängerin, die mehr oder weniger sich elegant darauf fortzubewegen weiß D) reichen die allemal aus. Die Betonung liegt hierbei auf "weniger elegant", aber ich komme von der Stelle 
Glücklicherweise kann ich ein bißchen besser biken wie langlaufen 

Morgen haben wir Weihnachtsfeier mit den Kids und die Größeren führen ein Theaterstück vor, welches sie sich gewünscht hatten (Melwins Stern). Bin total gespannt, ob das alles so klappt wie wir es eingeübt hatten. Die Großen sind schon seit Anfang der Woche richtig hippelig und sind aufgeregt, weil es ja morgen soweit ist, dass sie es vor Publikum aufführen. Na, das wird schon klappen. Ansonsten spiel ich eben Suffleuse  
Wir haben jedes Jahr unsere Kindergarten-Weihnachtsfeier in einer alten Hofreite. Dort, in der alten Scheune, gibt es eine Bühne, auf der wir entweder einen Tanz oder ein Theaterspiel mit und für die Kinder aufführen. Ist immer wieder schön, weil es eine so schöne Atmosphäre hat. Und jetzt, mit dem Schnee, ist es natürlich um so weihnachtlicher 
Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Zanne (13. Dezember 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> nein nicht ganz. also charaktermäßig ist er total super. aber das hilft ja nix, wenn es nicht klick macht bei mir?? kann eben nicht mit jemandem zusammen sein, bei dem der charakter stimmt und so, aber mich das äußere nicht anzieht?!! er sieht nicht mal soo schlecht aus, und vieles spricht eben auch für ihn... auch ähnliche bzw.gleiche hobbies. aber der funke von meiner seite aus will irgendwie ned überspringen. und jetzt ist mir des ganze zuviel und i weiß ned was i machen soll



Vielleicht hilfts dir ein bißchen wenn ich dir sage daß du damit nicht alleine bist!! Das ist bei mir schon die klassische Situation. Total süßer Boy loves girl, doch verdammt noch mal, es macht einfach nicht "Boom" in meinem Herzen. Stattdessen gefallen mir immer die Typen, von denen ich vorher schon weiß daß es nur schiefgehen kann, oder Jungs die sofort Panik kriegen wenn ich zu nahe komme (warum nur ?????)


Das ist mir schön öfters so gegangen und ich frag mich schon, ob ich beziehungsunfähig bin oder einfach nur zu blöd mich in den richtigen zu verlieben. 
Also verbring ich wieder ein Weihnachten allein bei meinen Eltern, weil ich auf die doofen Singlepartys keine Lust mehr habe. Und Silvester wird dafür büßen müssen, da werde ich mal wieder in jeder Hinsicht über die Stränge schlagen. Frau muß sich schließlich auch ab und zu ausleben. 

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid meine liebe @Chayenne, wenn du nen allgemeingültigen Lösungsansatz für dein Problem gefunden hast schick mir ne PN, ich wär dir unendlich dankbar !!!
PS: Sport hilft dabei den Frust aus dem System zu kicken!


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Dezember 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilfts dir ein bißchen wenn ich dir sage daß du damit nicht alleine bist!! Das ist bei mir schon die klassische Situation. Total süßer Boy loves girl, doch verdammt noch mal, es macht einfach nicht "Boom" in meinem Herzen. Stattdessen gefallen mir immer die Typen, von denen ich vorher schon weiß daß es nur schiefgehen kann, oder Jungs die sofort Panik kriegen wenn ich zu nahe komme (warum nur ?????)
> 
> 
> Das ist mir schön öfters so gegangen und ich frag mich schon, ob ich beziehungsunfähig bin oder einfach nur zu blöd mich in den richtigen zu verlieben.
> ...




Schön dass ich damit nicht alleine bin 

Leider hab ich noch keinen Lösungssatz für mein Problem gefunden. 
Auch ich werde dieses Jahr, wie bisher eigentlich schon immer  - Hl.Abend bei meinen Eltern verbringen  und wenn dann die Fragen wieder kommen " warum hast du denn keinen? und bla bla bla" - einfach grauenvoll!

mein Highlight heute: Der Hobbit - eine unerwartete Reise!! Muss man sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (15. Dezember 2012)

Also, wenns ein Patentrezept für solcherlei Beziehungsmissstände geben sollte, dann bitte auch an meine Wenigkeit weitergeben 

So, Mädels, ich habe es für dieses Jahr geschafft!!! 
Habe ab Montag bis Anfang nächsten Jahres *URLAUB* 
Montag habe ich aber noch eine unangenehme Begegnung mit meinem Zahnarzt , aber das werde ich - hoffentlich - seelisch, moralisch & körperlich sicher auch überleben. Wer möchte schon gerne an Weihnachten mit Zahnschmerzen rummachen??? Naja.... 
Aber dann habe ich Zeit für die angenehmeren Dinge des Lebens  

Wünsche euch einen schönen 3. Advent 



Liebe Adventsgrüße aus dem Schmuddelwetter geplagten Südhessen


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Dezember 2012)

@Silvermoon: schönen Urlaub!! Da kannst jetzt richtig Punkte sammeln!! 

Bei mir siehts zur zeit mau aus... Hoffe dass ich heute zum Fitness komme. Mein Nebenjob benötigt gerade viel Zeit.  
Und in Sachen Liebe hab ich mich gestern mit meinem "Verehrer" wieder getroffen. Wir waren essen und er hat mir seine neue Wohnung gezeigt. Es war sehr nett. Hmmm. Mal sehen... 

Seid Ihr schon im Weihnachtsstress? Ich irgendwie nicht. Sollte auch dran denken mal noch nach einem Baum ausschau zu halten. Sonst wird des nix an Hl.Abend  
Geschenke hab ich keine -weiß auch nicht ob das noch was wird. Man sollte einfach keine materiellen Dinge verschenken -es zählt doch wenn man beisammen ist??
schönen Tag Euch allen


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Dezember 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @Silvermoon: schönen Urlaub!! Da kannst jetzt richtig Punkte sammeln!!




Hmm, mein Urlaub gleicht inzwischen einem Krankenstand! Montag Zahnarzt, Füllung erneuern lassen, nachdem die Betäubungsspritze an Wirkung nachließ, tat mir der ganze Kiefer/Zähne weh   (Rückenyoga war dann nicht so dolle...)
Dienstag Nasennebenhöhlen zu und Kopfschmerzen 
Heute - Mittwoch - noch zusätzlich Ohrenschmerzen 
Ich hab mir meinen vorzeitigen Urlaub auch anders vorgestellt 
Wenns morgen noch so ist, gehe ich zum Arzt. Zum Kranksein und daheim rumjapsen ist mir mein Urlaub zu schade.
...und das vor Weihnachten 

Einzig Positive: ich habe inzwischen alle meine Weihnachtsgeschenke zusammen - von daher habe ich zumindest keine Weihnachtsstress mehr. Die letzten Geschenke konnte ich am Montag nach meinem Zahnarztbesuch besorgen. Und dann musste ich mich wegen meiner Tapferkeit beim Zahnarzt mal selber belohnen und habe mir ne schöne bunte Bommelmütze für 10,- Euro gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich mir Wolle besorgen und so ein Teil selber häkeln oder stricken. Aber für 10,- hätte ich noch nicht einmal die Wolle kaufen können  ...und die Arbeit habe ich mir auch gespart - praktisch!

Wünsche euch allen noch eine schöne Woche 

LG aus Südhessen

*@chayenne:* na, das scheint ja doch noch was mit euch beiden zu werden


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Dezember 2012)

Hey Mädels 
Habe nun auch seit gestern mittag Urlaub  
Allerdings freu ich mich jetzt net so mega drauf, genau wie Chayenne werd ich Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern verbringen  Morgen gehts auf die große Reise, da werd ich bestimmt wieder 5-6 Std unterwegs sein  Da meine Eltern beide Kinderzimmer eliminiert haben und es nur 1 Gästezimmer gibt, werd ich wohl wieder mit meiner schnarchenden Oma in einem Bett schlafen müssen 
Hab schon überlegt mein Bike einzupacken, aber ich muss soviel kram mitnehmen, dass es nicht mehr rein passt 

Werd auch noch nen kleinen Abstecher nach Stuttgart machen (liegt ja auf der Strecke ) und meine Sommerliebe besuchen...Ich weiß es is quatsch un unvernünftig, da liegt mir echt jeder in den Ohren, aber ich kann net anders  War aber so fair mich die letzten Monate net zu melden weil er funkstille wollte um Abstand zu gewinnen.

 @_Silvermoon_: Ohoh das hört sich gar net gut an  Ich war letztes weihnachten auch krank un die letzte Zeit bin ich auch ordentlich am kränkeln fang mich aber immer wieder  Ärzte abklappern werd ich auch morgen machen, aber alles nur vorsorge 

@Chayenne: Das hört sich doch super an Lass es einfach laufen un auf dich zukommen


----------



## BineMX (20. Dezember 2012)

@ die urlauber: Schönen Urlaub euch, macht euch schöne Tage!!! Ich muß leider, wie jedes Jahr, durcharbeiten   ist halt blöd weil mein Freund Betriebsurlaub hat.
Aber das ist halt so in meinem Job, schätze Murmel gehts ähnlich 
 @_Silvermoon_: mir hat meine Freundin vorgestern als ich bei ihr war in 1,5 Std. so ne Mütze gehäkelt! Hab mir die Wolle bei ihr rausgesucht und schon hat sie losgelegt, ich hab dafür die 3 Kleinen unterhalten  puuuhhh... da war mächtig was los 
ohhhohhh und Zahnarzt muß ich auch gleich im neuen Jahr besuchen, mich plagt auch schon länger ne eigentlich neue Füllung.  
Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir, im Urlaub und über Weihnachten krank wär echt nicht schön!!!

Und Weihnachten bei den Eltern gibts auch bei uns:

Hl.Abend --->  Abends Scampi vom Grill bei uns 
                     mit meiner Mam und Schwiegereltern
1. Feiertag --> Mittag ne Gans bei meinem Pa,
                    Abends Rouladen bei meiner Mam
2. Feiertag --> Mittag ne Ente bei den Schwiegereltern

Ufff....... 

versuche jedes Jahr der Völlerei Einhalt zu gebieten, aber jedes Elternpaar sagt: aber die Gans/Ente etc. ist doch Tradition....
tja und bei 3 Elternpaaren kommt dann sowas raus...
gut daß mein Freund nich auch noch Scheidungskind ist 

Geschenke sind alle besorgt, verpackt, verschickt....
freu mich schon auf die Gesichter der Beschenkten! 

Euch allen noch eine schöne, stressfreie Vorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

So langsam habe ich meine Nebenhöhlen im Griff, dank Schnupfenspray auf anraten der Apothekerin (eigentlich halte ich von solchen Sprays reichlich wenig - aber wenns hilft). Ohrenschmerzen waren facto das Resultat der versopften Nebenhöhlen und die sind zum Glück heute wieder verschwunden. Mein Gott, kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal Ohrenschmerzen hatte - irgendwann mal als kleiner Stöpke 
Bin also sozusagen auf dem Weg der Besserung, was mich auch wirklich freut. Weihnachten und Kranksein - geht gar nicht 
Heute noch mal schnell die Weihnachtspost weggebracht, eingekauft - die Feiertage können also getrost kommen 

@ Bine:
Hui, das hört sich echt nach einer wahren Vollerei an  Bei uns gibt es ganz traditionell Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen. Neu ist dieses Jahr noch der Nudelsalat, aber ansonsten wird hier bei uns in der Familie in punkto Essen kein grosses Tamtam gemacht. Einfach und schnell solls gehn, niemand soll sich an diesem Tag noch mit dem Kochen stressen und hauptsache man sitzt gemütlich im Kreise der Familie zusammen. Mein Bruder und ich freuen uns dann immer auf den Plätzchenteller 
Wir sind halt eben voll die Süßmäuler 

Ok, wünsche euch noch eine schöne Zeit bis zu den Weihnachtsfeiertagen

 und macht euch nicht mehr sooooo viel Stress 


LG Antje


----------



## BineMX (20. Dezember 2012)

@_Antje_: ja so kenn ich des daheim auch mit Kartoffelsalat und Würstl an Hl.Abend. Wir haben das früher immer bei meiner Omi gegessen 
 Bei den Schwiegereltern gabs immer die Ente an hl.Abend. Mittlerweile sind ja alle bei uns an Hl.Abend (gibt am wenigstens hin und her Heckmeck) Für´n Schwiegervater sind aber Würstl undenkbar, "dann ists kein Weihnachten" "ohne Ente" usw. usw. Also haben wir die Scampi mit Salat eingeführt. Was ganz gut ist, alle mögen sie, es ist doch nix alltägliches (fürn Schwiegervater) und trotzdem nix üppiges (für uns und meine Mam)
die Ente muß aber bein den Schwiegerleut trotzdem sein. Meiner Mam hab ich erfolgreich das Essen gehen am Feiertag ausgeredet (ein Gräuel für mich Weihnachten im Lokal...brrr) also kocht sie mein Lieblingsessen (macht ned viel Arbeit) Auf die Ente und die Gans bin ich gar ned scharf, so wird sich die Völlerei für mich auf Scampi und Rouladen beschränken   Dafür gibts bei uns keine Platzerl ... leider... meine Mam macht keine und meine bisherigen Versuche waren nicht sehr von Erfolg gekrönt 
Meine Stiefmutter macht auch keine, die Schwiegermam schon ... aber.... naja die mag ich ned soooo gern 
Anstrengend ist halt das ständig überall Termine haben....  würd mich die Feiertage über am liebste mit (hoffentlich) neuen Büchern auf die Couch verkrümmeln...  aber so ist das nun mal an Weihnachten.... irgendwie   Wir haben auch schon die "Weihnachtsflucht" überlegt, aber wir sind froh daß wir beide unsere Eltern noch haben, sind ja nicht mehr die Jüngsten.

Schön daß es dir wieder besser geht


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Dezember 2012)

Servus. 
Bei mir  gibt's noch paar Dinge zu erledigen und dazu hab ich seit ner Woche festhängenden schnupfen sodass ich nach der Arbeit das sporteln grad sein lassen muss. 
Aber wenn die Feiertage kommen ist wieder Zeit. 
Morgen noch dann hab ich auch ne Woche frei.


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich backe heute Abend oder morgen früh noch mal ein paar Plätzchen. Der Teig liegt schon fertig im Kühlschrank.
Komisch, bei mir halten die nicht so lange an ..... versteh ich nicht


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Dezember 2012)

​Meine lieben Kalorienkiller-Mädels,

ich wünsche Euch von ganzem Herzen ein wunderschönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest im Kreise euer Liebsten.​




*Ganz liebe Grüße - Antje*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke liebe Antje 

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten, lasst euch reich beschenken  ihr habts verdient 

Und hoffentlich nicht zuviel Stress, sodass ihr vllt noch Zeit zum Biken habt 

Ich konnte das schöne Wetter (endlich wieder Sonnenschein nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit ) heute leider nicht nutzen, weil ich ja bei meinen Eltern bin und im Auto kein Platz mehr fürs Bike war  
Naja dafür hat sich beim Klassentreffen aufgetan, dass eine alte Schulfreundin dieses Jahr auch zum biken gefunden hat und sich so eventuell mal ein Bikeurlaub realisieren lassen würde


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich konnte gestern noch schnell, vor dem weihnachtlichen Familienzusammentreffen, eine kleine Runde drehen. 
Die Sonne schien und es herrschten hier frühlingshafte Temperaturen von ca 16°C  
...und das an Heiligabend!Ist doch verrückt, oder? 
Anschließend Bike komplett gereinigt, dann mich, zum Schluss noch schnell alle Geschenke eingepackt und ab gings zu Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen 
Die ganze Familie auf einen Haufen - schön, aber auch anstrengend 
Schön, wenn man dann wieder zu Hause ist, kann die Tür hinter sich zu machen und es ist einfach nur *STILL*  

Euch noch schöne Feiertage....


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke ! Von mir auch noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest! 
Ich hoffe Ihr habt den hl.Abend gut verbracht? Meine Eltern und Schwester (seit 18.12. von Australien hier im Lande) sind gestern zu mir gekommen. Deswegen war ich den ganzen Sonntag mit putzen, räumen, umstellen, Baum aufstellen, schmücken, wegräumen beschäftigt. und gestern war es auch ähnliche - der Weihnachtseinkaufswahnsinn- wie jedes Jahr eben... Seit Tagen bin ich zu keinem Sport mehr gekommen, ausser Samstag ein bißchen Nordic Walking...  
heue fällt auch flach - muss gleich zu meinen Eltern zum Essen hinfahren...
Vielleicht geht morgen was zusammen.

Hab mir ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk selbst gemacht: hab bei kleinanzeigen ein günstiges Ski Set (alpin ski) gesehen, angeschaut, anprobiert und mitgenommen.  Jetzt muss ich dann nur mal los aufn Berg. Leider ist hier dank Fön und Erderwärmung der Schnee längst geschmolzen - auch wir hatten hier gestern milde Temperaturen!!


----------



## BineMX (26. Dezember 2012)

Von mir leider etwas verspätet an euch Mädls auch ein schönes Weinachtsfest. 
Hab Freitag pünktlich zu Feierabend Halschmerzen und extreme Gliederschmerzen bekommen, dann das volle Grippeprogramm durchlaufen.. toll... wirklich toll sag ich nur...
zwischendrin von einem Essen zum nächsten geschleppt, einfach nur 
Das war das letzte Mal, daß ich das mitgemacht hab. Mein Körper hat mir ja wohl ausreichend einen Warnschuß verpasst.
So morgen muß ich wieder arbeiten, hoff daß ich einigermaßen fit bin dann. 
Training war natürlich ned a mal dran zu denken, Krafttraining wird wohl nächste Woche klappen, aber alles andre muß ich gucken.
 @Ramona: vielen lieben Dank für die superschöne gebastelte Weihnachtskarte


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Dezember 2012)

*@Bine:*

*Gute Besserung!!!*
Mensch, da kannst du deine freien Tage auch nicht wirklich genießen 
Wird schon wieder....


Mich hatte es ja in der Woche vor den Feiertagen erwischt, meine Mama & meinen Papa direkt nach mir - sprich an den Feiertagen (wobei es meine Mama am schlimmsten erwischte) und meinen Bruder während der Feiertage 
Aber meine Mama hat das volle Programm dennoch durchgezogen - Respekt! Ok, ich hab ihr, so gut es ging, unter die Arme gegriffen und mitgeholfen: Kuchen gebacken und Kartoffeln geschnippelt für den Kartoffelsalat. Tja, und dann schmeck mal nen Salat ab, wenn du erkältungstechnisch so gar keinen Geschmack mehr empfindest. Fragt nicht, was wir da alles reingehauen haben, aber sie haben es alle gegessen 

Im Moment siehts hier wettertechnisch echt düster aus. Seit dem 1.Weihnachtsfeiertag regnet es hier Bindfäden. An Heiligabend war ja relativ schönes und mildes Wetter, was ich auch für ne kleine Tour nutzen konnte, aber seit Dienstag regnet es hier pausenlos!!!
So widme ich meinen Mützen- und Schalhäkelbestellungen. Hatte mir doch noch Wolle geholt und mir ne Mütze gehäkelt. Dicke Wolle - dicke Häkelnadel und bis zum Ende des Tatorts war das Ding am Sonntag fertig. Tja, mein Neffe möchte nen Schal (und da der verdammt groß ist, muss der dementsprechend verdammt lang sein ), meine Mama und die Freundin meines Bruders wünschen sich ne Bommelmütze. 
Also, nöööö, langweilig wirds mir nicht, aber mir tun schon langsam die Finger weh vom häkeln (der Zeigefinger, der den Faden hält). Macht aber echt Spaß 
Bin nur froh, dass meine 2 Wohnungstiger den Wollknäueln mit Respekt und Ehrfurcht begegnen und absolutes Desinteresse zeigen oder heucheln die Beiden das am Ende nur  Und heute Nacht wird die Frucht meiner Arbeit, sprich der Schal, in Stücke gerissen  Muss das mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Zanne (29. Dezember 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Schön dass ich damit nicht alleine bin
> 
> Leider hab ich noch keinen Lösungssatz für mein Problem gefunden.
> Auch ich werde dieses Jahr, wie bisher eigentlich schon immer  - Hl.Abend bei meinen Eltern verbringen  und wenn dann die Fragen wieder kommen " warum hast du denn keinen? und bla bla bla" - einfach grauenvoll!
> ...



Toller Film !!! 

Und wie lange hats bei dir gedauert? 45 Minuten nach meiner Ankunft hat meine Mum das Thema zum ersten mal angeschnitten. Warum so ein "hübsches Mädchen wie ich" einfach keinen Mann findet. Dann die Geschichte wie sie meinen Dad kennengelernt hat und sich einfach unsterblich verliebt hat. Und es hält bis heute. Die beiden sind wirklich glücklich zusammen, dafür bewundere und beglückwünsche ich sie. Meine Mum meint ich muss einfach mein Hirn ausschalten und mich verlieben und nicht immer so viel darüber nachdenken. Genau. Und wenn ich das mache erwische ich immer die falschen.
Das Thema kam dann noch zwei bis dreimal auf weil mein Dad meint mit Mitte zwanzig muss man schon langsam unter die Haube kommen. Da hab ich ihm gleich mal das Gegenteil bewiesen und die Statistik runtergebetet, die ich schon auswendig kenne. Sie meinen es gut mit mir aber das Gerede hilft mir doch auch nichts. Ich hätte auch lieber zu Silvester einen Kerl im Bett als mir auf irgendeiner Party die Typen schönzutrinken oder mit Freundinnen über sie zu lästern.  Ansonsten war weihnachten daheim super schön!

Ich wünsch euch allen alles Liebe und Beste für das neue Jahr!!!!!!

Zanne


----------



## BineMX (1. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Mädls 
Ich wünsche euch allen ein gesundes und glückliches neues Jahr!!!!
Alles was ihr euch wünscht und noch a bisserl mehr 

Ich bin leider immer noch nicht fit  so etwas hartknäckiges hatte ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr. In der Früh immer noch Halsweh und keine Stimme. Schnupfen den ganzen Tag über, aber nicht mehr arg. Und ich fühl mich richtig richtig schlapp  wenns nicht besser wird, werd ich doch zum Doc gehen. Nicht daß sich in den Nebenhöhlen was festsetzt 
Wegen meiner Histaminintoleranz kann ich ja etliche Medikamente nicht mehr nehmen.
Mir graut vorm 1.Schwimmtraining 2013, ich hab dann mind. 14 Tage krankheitsbedingte Pause hinter mir....des werd nicht lustig 
Ihr wißt ja selbst wie schnell der Körper abbaut.....

Liebe Grüße an euch alle!!
Hoffe ihr habt nicht zu schlimmen Kater ...


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

auch von mir ein ​










Ich wünsche Euch für das neue Jahr alles Liebe und Gute, vor allem Gesundheit, viel Glück und das eure Wünsche alle in Erfüllung gehen!


Ganz liebe Grüße - Antje​


*@Bine:* Gute Besserung!!!! 
Ja, musst echt aufpassen, dass sich das nicht in den Nebenhöhlen festsetzt (so war es bei mir anfangs auch). Das ist sehr unangenehm und der ganze Kopf ist die reinste schmerzende Matschbirne


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend Ladies 

Ich wünsch euch noch mal ein tolles 2013, soll dieses Jahr noch besser werden als das Letzte 

Nachdem ich am Montag total die flemm (typisch saarländisch  )hatte wegen hyperanstrengendem, absolut nervigen Fensterputzen  Ich sag euch nie wieder Kunstschnee an die Fenstern (obwohl ich Fenster putzen total gerne mach ) hab ich mich gestern mit ner tollen Tour belohnt  
Hab mich zur Abwechselung mal in eine andere Richtung aufgemacht und wurde promt belohnt, endlich ein paar "Hügel" und nicht dieses ewige flache in der Gegend rum gegurke...





mit einer tollen Aussicht auf die leeren Hopfengärten




einer kleinen Abstecher auf einen "Berg" mit einer kleinen Kapelle




das Rad wurde in dem lehmigen Boden natürlich auch ordentlich eingesaut 




und dann noch zum Schluss zwei Kuriositäten 








Die Motivation ist also wieder einigermaßen gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. Januar 2013)

*@greenhorn:*

Juhuuuu, du hast ein paar Hügel in deiner neuen Heimat gefunden 
Das gibt doch gleich nen ganz anderen Motivationskick 

Ich bin ehrlich: manchmal verfluche ich diese Hügel hier bei uns, wenn ich mal so gar keine Lust drauf habe . Aber nützt nix, da muss man durch. Die sind nun mal recht zahlreich hier im Odenwald vorhanden.
Aber, ich sag mir immer, wo´s raufgeht, gehts auch wieder runter 

Ich hatte bei meiner Silvester-Tour auch 2 geschmückte Weihnachtsbäume mitten im Wald gefunden und dann noch dieses "herzige" Innenleben eines gefällten Baumes:





Hmmm, vielleicht hat das ja was zu bedeuten? Mal schaun


----------



## BineMX (7. Januar 2013)

So, nachdem ich nach über 14 Tagen immer noch nicht richtig fit bin, war ich heut bei meiner Ärztin. Tja, Sportverbot und nen Gang runterschalten....  man siehts mir an, daß ich nicht fit bin meinte sie 

Das Schwimmtraining 2013 hat heut leider schon ohne mich begonnen 
Möchte morgen oder übermorgen aber zumindest Krafttraining versuchen und dann gaaanz langsam wieder schwimmen... 

Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche, bleibt fit!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Januar 2013)

*Hi Bine,*

aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn deine Ärztin meint, du solltest mal nen Gang runterschalten, dann sagte sie das sicherlich nicht nur mal so. 
Vermutlich ist dein Immunsystem und dein Körper dermaßen geschwächt, dass du insgesamt einfach mal mehr Ruhe brauchst und deinen Körper nicht wieder an seine Grenzen bringen solltest. Selbst leichtes Kraft- oder Schwimmtraining ist für einen (sichtlich) geschwächten Körper/ angeschlagenes Immunsystem eine enorme Anstrengung. Er muss Leistung bringen, obwohl der "Akku" leer ist.
Ich meins jetzt nicht böse und möchte da auch nicht oberlehrerhaft rüberkommen, aber eine Auszeit für Körper, Geist und Seele würde jetzt sicherlich, was deine Gesundheit betrifft, besser passen.
Wenn ein Motor kein Öl mehr zur Verfügung hat, wie soll er da seine Leistung bringen und laufen? Wenn man ihn trotzdem zum Laufen bringen sollte, dann spuckt er und röchelt und rattert und ist dann ein Totalschaden. Der Vorteil eines Motores allerdings ist, den kann man ersetzen. Aber wenn der "Motor" eines Menschen schlapp macht, dann hat dieser mit den Folgen sein Leben lang zu tun .
Verstehst du was ich damit sagen möchte?

Sorry, aber ich finde Gesundheit ist ein so wertvolles Gut, das man schützen und nicht auf´s Spiel setzen sollte. Manchmal schenken wir ihr viel zu wenig Beachtung....


So, genug mit meinem Vortrag und bitte nimm mir das jetzt nicht übel 

Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße....


----------



## BineMX (8. Januar 2013)

Liebe Antje,
nein nein ich nehm dir das nicht übel... du hast ja Recht! Danke für deine lieben Worte! 
Mich machts halt hibbelig wenn ich lang nichts machen kann, weil die so hart erarbeiteten Körner so schnell wieder weg sind  und ich den Sport andererseits auch als Ausgleich für den Streß in der Arbeit brauch.
Heute schon ganz sehnsüchtig auf den Schnee und Eisfreien (Arbeits-) Radweg geschielt in der früh..... 


Ich werde auch täglich in mich reinhorchen ob es besser wird und erst anfangen wenn ich einen Schritt nach vorn gemacht hab. Heute defintiv noch nicht...  Versprochen 
Blut hab ich heute auch schon geopfert, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
Kenn ich auch gar nicht von mir daß es sooo lange dauert. Aber momentan hab ich in der Arbeit halt auch extrem viel zu tun, dazu zig Änderungen und neue Vorschriften... dann der Weihnachtsfamilienstress".... hab ich wohl ne Warnung bekommen.

Das ganze Jammern hilft aber leider nix, da muß ich jetzt durch 

Liebe Grüße und danke nochmal!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Januar 2013)

BineMX schrieb:


> Mich machts halt hibbelig wenn ich lang nichts machen kann, weil die so hart erarbeiteten Körner so schnell wieder weg sind  und ich den Sport andererseits auch als Ausgleich für den Streß in der Arbeit brauch.




Ich kenne das Gefühl - geht mir auch oft so  
Und ja, man wird dann auch mit der Zeit so richtig unausstehlich und wirkt so unausgeglichen auf andere. 
....ich weiß was du meinst 

Aber du scheinst deinen Körper schon erhört zu haben, zwar hast du es erst nur als leises Flüstern wahrgenommen, aber zumindest lässt du dich mal durchchecken. Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang 
Hoffentlich ist es nichts ernstes.

Stress ist heutzutage schon "normaler" Arbeitsalltag - leider! Kenne das ja aus meinem Job, wo man ständig unter Strom steht. chayenne kann da sicherlich auch ein Lied von singen, wir haben ja zufällig den gleichen Job.

LG - Antje


----------



## BineMX (9. Januar 2013)

Wohl wahr.... mir kommt auch vor, als wenn man früher nicht so unter Druck stand im Job 
Bei mir kommt dazu, daß ich ja jetzt Einzelkämpferin bin, d.h. bin ich nicht da bleibt alles, wirklich alles liegen  da überlegt man es sich schon genau ob man daheim bleibt. 
Denn wenn sich danach alles häuft  ist es schwierig nicht am Rad zu drehen. 
Früher war ich in einem Großbetrieb mit 10 Mädls in der Abteilung. Da ist eine für die andere eingesprungen und es ist so gut wie nix liegengeblieben, da kann ich mich erinnern war ich sogar 1 Woche oder länger daheim wenn ich richtig krank war. Jetzt hab ich schon etliche Jahre ohne 1 Kranktag... ok, ich bin natürlich auch gesünder, aber daß ich gar nicht mehr krank bin stimmt auch nicht. Aber das scheint ja ein Phänomen in der ganzen Bevölkerung zu sein... mein ich zumindest schon mal gelesen zu haben. Die Leute gehen heut meist krank zu Arbeit...

ach ja... wie war das mit dem unausgeglichen...   schau, geht schon los bei mir  OOOOMMM, OOOMMM, OOOMMM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2013)

Siehste, und wenn ich - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - mal ausfalle, dann müssen andere für mich Überstunden schieben. Besonders beliebt mache ich mich da an Freitagen, wo andere doch gerne um 12 Uhr ins WE starten möchten  
Auch sehr beliebt: der Frühdienst ab 7 Uhr 
Es wurden hierbei, um die Entscheidung gerechter gestalten zu wollen, auch schon Lose gezogen 
Nein, darüber darf man sich nicht mehr wundern....


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2013)

Technik!!! Doppelter Beitrag!!!! Sorry....


----------



## BineMX (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo meine Damen, bin wieder in der Spur 
 Entzündungwert war noch leicht erhöht und ansonsten war es mal wieder die Schilddrüse  das erklärt das geschwächte Immunsystem und so einiges andere. Hab nun die Zufuhr selbst erhöht, muß es aber noch mit meiner Ärztin abklären, bwz. die passende Tabletten verschreiben lassen, weil 1 Tablette vierteln ist gar ned so leicht 
Fühl mich ansonsten wieder gut, auch wenn ich ab und an noch a weng huste und schneuze. 

Hab gestern auch schon mein Radl in der Garage begutachtet, Licht gecheckt usw.  allerdings hat mich der Schneefall gestern Abend dann wieder ernüchtert  ist zwar nicht viel, aber es wird am Damm dadurch rutschig und eisig sein.

So, gestern der 1. Sport seit über 3 Wochen....  huijeh.. und dann gleich Schwimmtraining. Habs etwas reduziert geschwommen.... und zum 1. Mal auch mit Paddles...  das ist anfangs schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig 

Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Januar 2013)

Liebe Bine,

das ist ja schön zu hören, dass es dir gesundheitlich wieder viel besser geht - das freut mich richtig für dich  Dann gehts ja jetzt wieder bergauf...

Mich hat seit gestern eine Migräne im Griff. War heute beim Arzt, der verschrieb mir Tabletten und für den schlimmsten aller Fälle zusätzlich Tropfen. Morgen muss ich auch zur Blutentnahme, da bei mir auch mal wieder alle Werte durchgecheckt werden müssen. Bin in letzter Zeit extrem müde, lustlos, kann mich nicht konzentrieren, bin vergesslich.... 
alles zu viel 
Tja, da heißt es die Ursache finden. Erst einmal rein körperlich....


----------



## BineMX (17. Januar 2013)

Ohjeh... Antje  Migräne ist gar nicht lustig, kann ich auch ein Lied von singen. Bin seit meiner Kindheit mit Kopfweh geplagt und vor ca. 10Jahren uferte es aus in schlimme Migräne .... bald 2-3 Tage die Woche. Sämtliche Untersuchungen bis hin zum CT brachten nicht wirklich ein Ergebnis. 
Geholfen haben mir die "Voltaren Migräne" Tabletten. Mit einer Tablette hatte ich etliche Wochen keine Migräne. Von den 6Tabletten  in der Packung hab ich glaub ich 4 verbraucht seitdem keine so schlimmen Migräne Anfälle mehr 
 Hab allerdings auch den Arbeitgeber gewechselt....................

Hoffentlich gehts dir bald wieder besser, Migräne ist so was von mies...
Gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Januar 2013)

Danke dir! Kopfschmerzen begleiten mich auch schon ein Leben lang, aber diese wurden in den letzten Monaten extrem schlimmer und hartnäckiger 
Vielleicht hat das auch was mit meiner momentanen beruflichen Situation zu tun. Fühle mich müde, ausgelaugt, lustlos und erkenne so den Sinn in meiner Arbeit/Tätigkeit nicht mehr so wirklich. Dieser Zustand wird immer zweifelhafter und macht mir schon ein wenig Angst. Bin schon am überlegen mal für eine befristete Zeit die Stundenzahl zu reduzieren, um wieder innerlich und auch körperlich wieder Kraft zu schöpfen. Das wäre kein Problem, auch finanziell gesehen machbar. Die Dame von der Personalabteilung hatte mir dies schon ausgerechnet und mir diesen Vorschlag mit der Befristung gemacht, damit ich die Stunden zu meiner Vollzeitstelle nicht verliere, sondern diese auch wieder nach dieser Zeit bekomme. Meine Kollegin, die weniger Stunden arbeitet als ich, würde diese Stunden dann für diesen Zeitraum auffangen. Also, wäre das auch betrieblich keine große Sache, eigentlich.... müsste aber erst genehmigt werden von weiß der Kuckuck allen möglichen Leuten. So hätte ich 2 freie Mittage  und gaaaaanz viel Zeit für mich und allem was in der letzten Zeit zu kurz kam.
Mal abwarten....
Ergebnisse der Blutwerte bekomme ich Montag vorgestellt. Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, was dabei rausgekommen ist. Vor 12 Jahren hatte ich einen enormen Eisenmangel, der an meiner Müdigkeit schuld war. Seit dem lasse ich auch jedes Jahr meine Werte im Blut überprüfen. Leider bin ich über diesen Zeitraum schon weit drüber 
Wurde also mal wieder Zeit!
Mausoline gab mir diesen Tipp hier per PN
www.vitamindelta.de
Vielleicht ist das für dich auch mal interessant.

LG aus dem verschneiten Südhessen

Sag mal, was machen denn unsere restlichen Mädels hier???

*Haaaaallooooooooooooooooo*


Schon gelesen? Hab mich für den 30.April und 1.Mai für einen "Mut tut gut!"-Kurs bei Petra Müssig angemeldet. Erhoffe mir ja nicht nur fahrtechnisch super Tipps und Hilfe, sondern auch auf der mentalen Ebene, was ich auch im (Berufs-)Leben und nicht nur beim Biken anwenden kann. Freu mich schon total drauf


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Januar 2013)

oh jeh... Euch beiden gute Besserung!

Ich komme zu Nichts zur Zeit... somit schaffe ich auch keine PUnkte!! Gut für Euch 

Mein Nebenjob als Immobilienberaterin frisst mir gerade meine Zeit. 

Am Wochenende werde ich hoffentlich am Sonntag zu irgendwas kommen.


----------



## BineMX (18. Januar 2013)

_@_ Ramona: Also "gut für Euch" wenn du keine Punkte machst, ist ja wohl Quatsch!!!!!!  Hab uns als Team verstanden und nicht als Wettkampf unter uns 5 Mädls .  Sonst hätt ich wohl nicht meine berühmten Motivationsansprachen gehalten 
Mich freuts z.B. daß Murmel so fleißig ist!!  Hut ab! 

 @_Antje_: ich kann dir nur raten die Arbeitszeit zu reduzieren, hab ich auch gemacht, arbeite 32 Stunden die Woche. Hatte eine Zeitlang noch einen Nebenjob, aber mach ich auch nicht mehr. Es muß nicht unbedingt sein, ich geniese lieber die freie Zeit und hab ein paar Euros weniger. OK, momentan ist es bei mir abschlussbedingt wieder nix mit 3x Feierabend um 12.00 aber die Zeit wird wieder kommen. 
Ich war schon an dem gleichen Punkt wie du, ... momentan nähere ich mich dem Punkt auch wieder etwas an...aber das ist wie erwähnt Arbeitszyklusbedingt 
Ich hab damals wieder begonnen in die Berg zu gehen. Hab als Kind immer "müssen" und bin danach "freiwillig" nie gegangen. Bin mit meiner Mam und ihrem Freund, der sich extrem gut auskennt und fitter war als ich, nachmittags nach der Arbeit (hatte 2x um 12.00 Feierabend damals) in die Berge. Wenn ich dann oben am Gipfel ins Tal geschaut hab, ein Brot geknabbert hab, alles so Still war, keine Hektik mehr, da konnt ich so richtig durchschnaufen und entspannen.  Werd das nie vergessen. Ich vermiss das jetzt oft, mir fehlt momentan die Zeit, bzw. mach ich ja andere Sportarten und meine Mam war jetzt längere Zeit nicht "Fußfit".  

Also mach das mit der Arbeitszeitreduzierung wenn du die Möglichkeit hast  
Ich sag mir immer "ich arbeite um zu leben" und nicht "ich lebe um zu arbeiten!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Januar 2013)

BineMX schrieb:


> Ich sag mir immer "ich arbeite um zu leben" und nicht "ich lebe um zu arbeiten!



...genau das ist mir so zwischen den Jahren in den Sinn gekommen, wo ich mich auch mal intensiv damit befasst und mir über meine jetzige Situation ernsthaft Gedanken gemacht habe. Bin an einem Punkt bzw. einer Weggabelung angelangt (ich nenns jetzt einfach mal so), wo ich mich einfach mal entscheiden muss: weiter wie bisher, d.h. sich für den Job zermürben, über seine eigenen Grenzen gehn (psysich u. physisch) oder die Notbremse ziehn, einen anderen Weg einschlagen und durchatmen, zu Kräften kommen und leben. Früher war es so, dass ich dachte, egal, wird schon wieder, schaff ich schon, muss man durch. Heute denke ich da etwas anders (oder Gott sei Dank "etwas anders"?). Merke einfach, dass diese frühere Einstellung mich enorm viel Kraft kostet, die ich da investieren muss (im Job), die ich aber lieber anders nutzen möchte. Die Arbeitsbedingungen werden immer schlechter, das Konkurenzdenken nimmt zu, Scheuklappenmentalität, das Stehenbleiben in punkto "aber wir wollen uns doch weiterentwickeln und uns verändern" (da merk ich keine Veränderung, die mir - als ich einen anderen Job hätte bekommen können - zugesichert wurde und dennoch nichts dergleichen passiert ist!). Ich möchte mich verändern, aber nicht dabei auf der Strecke bleiben und nicht um jeden Preis: meine Gesundheit! Die ist mir inzwischen sehr wichtig geworden! Der ganze Druck, Stress und weiß ich noch was, ist mir gerade 2011/12 sehr auf die Gesundheit geschlagen: Tinnitus, ständig irgendeinen Infekt - noch nie so extrem wie in den letzten 2 Jahren. Das kommt nicht von irgendwo her!
Wie du es so schön gesagt hast: Ich arbeite um zu leben und nicht, ich lebe um zu arbeiten! Das ist mir erst seit Kurzem so richtig bewusst geworden und ich hoffe, dass ich diesen Wunsch, einfach mal für ne befristete Zeit einen Gang runterzuschalten - sprich Stunden zu reduzieren - verwirklichen kann und mir da niemand versucht Steine in den Weg zu legen und der dann "NEIN" sagt . Hoffe, dass klappt und ich kann dieses Experiment (was es ja für mich schon ist) antreten. Mal schaun, was sich in dieser Zeit alles verändert: verändere ich mich und meine Einstellung zu allem, habe ich dann den möglichen Abstand zu gewissen Dingen, komme ich wieder in mein inneres Gleichgewicht, geht es gesundheitlich bergauf.... Ganz viele Dinge gehn mir da durch den Kopf und ich bin der Sache gegenüber sehr positiv eingestellt. Das Geld macht mir keine Sorgen, wirklich nicht. Das ist zu verschmerzen.
Nebenjob? Kenne ich! Diese Doppelbelastung hatte ich auch mal 3 Jahre. War gutes Geld (ich hab gekellnert, guter Stundenlohn, Trinkgeld war immer top). Aber irgendwann konnte ich das nicht mehr. Man soll aufhörn wenns am schönsten ist. Vor 2 Jahren wurde ich dann wieder gefragt, ob ich´s machen würde. Ich sagte zu und nach dem 3. Mal hab ich´s wieder geschmissen. Das konnte ich nicht mehr. Das hatte so derartig viele Stresshormone in mir ausgelöst, das ich echt dachte jetzt dreh ich durch  Tja, bin wohl nicht mehr so stressresistent wie vor 10 Jahren 

So, hier ist ja z.Zt. Winterwonderland (denke, bei euch dort in Bayern sicherlich auch). Biken? Hmm, weiß nicht  Skilanglauf? Hab ich Dussel immer noch keine neuen Schuhe  Wohl doch eher Biken 

Schönes WE wünsche ich euch allen


----------



## murmel04 (19. Januar 2013)

oh man, ich beineide euch, dass ihr einfach sagen könnte ich arbeite weniger.

Wenn das mal so einfach wäre.

 @Silvermoon, sehen uns ja in Darmstadt

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. Januar 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> oh man, ich beineide euch, dass ihr einfach sagen könnte ich arbeite weniger.
> 
> Wenn das mal so einfach wäre.



....bis dahin ist´s aber noch ein langer Weg. Ich muss dies erst einmal beantragen (vor allem muss klar sein, dass dies nur für einen befristeten Zeitraum ist und ich danach wieder meine Vollzeitstelle bekomme) und dann muss dieser Antrag anschließend von diversen Leuten genehmigt werden 
Naja.....



murmel04 schrieb:


> @Silvermoon, sehen uns ja in Darmstadt
> 
> Grüßle



Ja, stimmt! Wir sollten ein Zeichen ausmachen, damit wir uns erkennen. Weiß ja nicht, wie du ausschaust  ...und als murmel04 wirst du dich sicherlich nicht in der Kennenlernrunde vorstellen, oder? 
Na, da freu ich mich 


Mädels, heute war ich mal wieder nach Jahrzehnten Schlittenfahren! Was ne Gaudi  Hatte da heute mal richtig Bock drauf und hab meinen alten Schlitten vom Speicher geholt. Der war recht verstaubt und die Spinnweben hingen auch dran. Das Teil erst mal abgebürstet, die verrosteten Kufen mit Schmirgelpapier gereinigt und zu guter letzt Skiwachs drüber. Das gute Stück ging ab wie Schmitz´Katz´ 
Zwischendrin hab ich mich dann mal ernsthaft gefragt, wie wir als Kinder das stundenlang haben machen können. Berg runterfahren und Schlitten wieder hochziehen und das als Endlosschleife!!! 
Den Berg war ich immer schnell unten, bloß das ständige wieder hochstapfen mit dem Schlitten im Schlepptau war voll anstrengend. 
Aber hat irre viel Spaß  
Bin jetzt aber auch platt.....


----------



## BineMX (19. Januar 2013)

@Murmel: naja so einfach sagen kann ich das auch nicht, aber ich hab bei den letzten 2 Arbeitgeberwechseln reduziert und gleich dementsprechend einen Arbeitsvertrag. Von 36 auf 34 und jetzt halt 32. Momentan arbeite ich auch mehr, so ca. 36 Std. Lieber bleib ich länger, und muß nicht ständig fragen wenn ich mal eher gehen will. So hab ich Mo/Mi/Fr um 12.00 Feierabend und wenns brennt bleib ich halt länger. Aber ich brauch nicht Fragen wenn ich mal Nachmittag frei will. Das ist unheimlich entspannend. Auch wenn es doch meistens nicht bei den 32 Std. bleibt. Im Winter ist mir das eh relativ wurscht, und im Sommer hauts meistens hin daß ich heimgeh. Teil mir dann meine Arbeit nach Wetter ein ;-)

Liebe Antje, h, wie ich das kenne. Weiß auch nicht ob sich das wirklich über die Jahre alles so verändert hat, oder ob es daran liegt daß man älter wird?  Glaub ich aber nicht...
Es scheint Normalität zu sein immer unter Druck und Stress zu stehen. Und als wärs nicht genug macht man (also ich zumindest) sich auch noch Freizeitstress und ist geknickt wenn man mal nichts tun kann. 
Glaub es wäre für dich sicher sehr sehr wichtig, runterzuschalten und mehr Freiraum zu schaffen. Drück dir ganz fest die Daumen daß es hinhaut, aber die Zeichen scheinen ja gut zu stehen 
Und wenn gar nix mehr funzt, hilft manchmal nur ein Neuanfang unter andren Bedingungen. 

Ich hatte immer Nebenjobs in der gleichen Branche, die letzte machte mich dann ganz fuchsig...  Ich bin jemand der immer sehr genau und vor allem buchhalterisch richtig arbeiten will. Und dann so ein Zettelchaos einfach irgendwie zu verwurscheln mit dem genauen Wissen daß das nie und nimmer stimmen kann....  des hat mich richtig belastet, obwohls mir hätt echt wurscht sein können. Den Ladenbesitzer hats ja auch kalt gelassen  Hab dann auch liebend gern auf das Geld verzichtet.

Hatte heute auch ein sehr interessantes Gespräch beim Training, mit einer Heilpraktikerin und Sportphysio die den Körper im Ganzen betrachtet. Grad meine Schilddrüsenfehlfunktion lässt mich oft überlegen wo das herkommt. Gibt nämlich so keine medizinische Erklärung dafür. Sie meinte daß sie speziell in diesem Bereich oft die Erfahrung gemacht hat, daß es oft Leute betrifft die sich gern und oft fordern, sei es im Job oder beim Sport und halt oft nicht wissen wann sie eigentlich aufhören sollen .....
somit wären wir wieder beim ursprünglichen Thema.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall Termine bei ihr wahrnehmen.

Also toi toi toi für deine berufliche Veränderung  Wird schon klappen!!!

Ja, Schnee hats hier auch  leider muß ich schon fast sagen  hab ja mit Dem Winter gar nix am Hut. Überleg zwar schon länger wegen Langlaufen, oder gleich Skaten aber scheu mich noch a weng davor. Es ist doch wieder ein Sport für den ich Material brauch, das ich pflegen muß, verladen muß usw. Das Wetter und die Bedingungen müssen auch passen. Das ist mir glaub ich zu anstregend  Wir haben ja mit unserem Motocross schon eine richtig dicke Materialschlacht und Fahrerrei (oft genug 500km einfach für ein Wochenende Training) an der Backe. 
Das Schwimmen dagegen ist super, eine Tasche genügt, Wetter egal.  OK, mittlerweile ist die Tasche auch gut gefüllt  der Trainer benutzt sämtliche Hilfsmittel so daß ich mittlerweile, Flossen, Pullboy und Paddles mitschleppe 
Wenn ich meine Tasche dann daheim auspacke sagt mein Freund immer, im Bad hats nen Pinguin zerrissen


----------



## murmel04 (20. Januar 2013)

so Mädel´s nun zeig ich euch mal warum bei mir im Moment "Schweini" meist die Überhand hat

ja ich weiss - Ausrede, aber es macht so Spass in meinem Mädchen/Arbeitszimmer - ist nur für mich alleine

demnächst bekomme ich auch noch ein KLEIDERZIMMER!!! 

Das ist der Vorteil wenn das Haus so langsam leer wird

So nun schaue ich mal, ob ich doch noch eine kleine Runde heute drehe, auch wenn ich dieses weiße Zeug zum :kotz:finde

Lg

ps. hat sich gerade erledigt die Runde - es fängt an zu Regnen! Oh man, das wird was gegen heute Nacht auf Arbeit


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Januar 2013)

Na, murmel, da lässt es sich aber wirklich aushalten und dann bekommst du noch ein Kleiderzimmer???? Ohhhhh, ich bin neidisch!
Dafür müsste ich anbauen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2013)

Mädels???? Hallooooooooooooo?????

Bevor wir hier in der Versenkung verschwinden .... gehts euch allen gut? 
Bis auf langsam immer ernstzunehmendere Schlechtwetterdepressionen (erst der viele Schnee, jetzt der endlos andauernde Regen mit Sturmböen), halte ich mich tapfer über Wasser - im wahrste Sinne des Wortes  
Habe mir jetzt mal ein neues Buch gekauft: "Fit ohne Geräte für Frauen - Trainieren mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht" von Mark Lauren
Waren recht ulkig aussehende Übungen drin, die angeblich aber was bringen sollen. Naja, ich werde es mal testen - den Tisch zum umgekehrten Bankdrücken benutzen und an der Tür (wie auch immer ich da ran kommen soll ) Klimmzüge probieren.
  @Bine: Reduzieren meiner Arbeitszeit wurde in der ersten Instanz (intern) wahrlich niedergeschmettert und abgelehnt. Mit der Begründung: das bringe mir eh nix, ich sollte doch besser mal 3 - 4 Wochen in Kur gehn - das wäre doch ratsamer


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Januar 2013)

@Silvermoon:
dass ist ja der hammer, dass sie das intern bereits nieder geschmettert haben!! was soll dass denn? du hast da aber eine wirklich "unfreundliche" arbeitsstelle.
ich hab mich just for fun in einem internat gleich ums eck beworben. und prompt nen termin zum vorstellen bekommen... hmmm. mal sehen. an sich gefällts mir ja im kiga. und es macht mir schon spass.  abwarten und tee trinken 

ansonsten hab ich der liebe momentan nachgegeben. wir sind nun in einer beziehung  hab zwar so keine schmetterlinge im bauch - aber er ist sehr lieb und kümmert sich viel und tut mir echt gut. mach mir da jetzt näher keine gedanken drüber. 

mein veganes leben hat sich deswegen auch verändert, momentan ernähre ich mich nur vegetarisch, da es einfach einfacher ist. bin ja oft nicht zuhause und dann die planerei mit der kocherei ist echt schwierig so auf zwei wohnungen verteilt zu sein... allerdings haben seitdem die kopfschmerzen wieder zugenommen (bzw. hab ich seitdem öfters wieder kopfweh was vorher weg war!!!) und auch die rücken/schulterschmerzen sind wieder da!!! ist alles keine einbildung- aber das vegan muss wirklich geholfen haben.
schönen abend noch!


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2013)

Ich würde jetzt nicht gerade von "unfreundlich" sprechen, eher von "unflexibel", weil geändert hätte sich eigentlich nichts. Es wäre "nur" eine Umschichtung der Stunden gewesen, aber das war wohl zu "umständlich". 
Tja.... schade, aber so ist das nun mal. Aber so ne Kur???? neeeee, das ist nun wirklich nicht die Lösung meines Problems. Kurzfristig vielleicht, längerfristig definitiv nicht 


Oh, *chayenne*, das ist doch schön, dass du mit ihm zusammen bist. Wenn es sich doch gut anfühlt, du dich wohlfühlst, dann kann es auch nicht verkehrt sein  Freu mich für dich!


----------



## BineMX (30. Januar 2013)

@_Antje_: Mensch, das tut mir aber echt leid für dich!  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es doch sogar ein Gesetz, das jedem das Recht auf Teilzeit garantieren soll  aber das ist sicher erst ab einer bestimmten Betriebsgröße. Ne Kur?? Pffff... Ist ja wohl wirklich nicht die Lösung  Ach... echt saudoof!!
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was. Würd ich dir echt wünschen!!!!
 @Ramona: kann sein daß du durch die vegane Ernährung ein Nahrungsmittel weggelassen hast, auf das du mit einer Unverträglichkeit reagierst. Achte mal darauf was du gegessen hast wenn du Kopfweh bekommst. Durchaus möglich daß du auf Lactose/Fructose/Sorbit/Histamin und was es da alles gibt reagierst.
Seit ich auf histaminarme Ernährung achte sind meine Kopfschmerzen unter anderem auch seltener, bzw. weiß ich wenn ich welche hab meistens warum


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Februar 2013)

Was für ein verrücktes Wetter 
Bei Sonnenschein mit dem Bike gestartet und dann kam wie aus dem Nichts ein so heftiger Wetterumschwung! Erst Regen, dann Schnee incl. heftigen Wind! Wow, da hab ich doch mal lieber den Heimweg eingeschlagen und mir das wilde Schneetreiben von zu Hause aus der warmen Stube angeschaut. Sieht aus als sei draußen einer mit einem riesigen Puderzuckerstreuer durch die Gegend gelaufen. Zumindest konnte ich mal ne Stunde Frischluft schnuppern 

*Ich will keinen Schnee mehr - ich will jetzt Frühling!!! *

Hab mir dann mal mein neues Buch "Fit ohne Geräte" (trainieren mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht) geschnappt und den sogenannten 1. Test-Tag ausprobiert. Da kann man schauen wie trainiert man ist *hüstel* ....bis zur jeweils 5. Übung der jeweiligen Bewegungskategorie bin ich gekommen (man muss da immer die ungeraden Übungsnummer absolvieren, also waren das insgesamt 3 mit 12 Wiederholungen). Es gibt da Zugübungen (für den gesamten Rücken, Bizeps, Unterarm...), Kniebeugeübungen (Gesäßmuskel, Oberschenkel vorne u. hinten, Wadenmuskulatur, Rücken, Rumpf) und Druckübungen im rechten Winkel (Schultern, Trizeps u. Rumpf).
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Übungen so anstrengend sind, obwohl diese einfach auszuführen sind. Aber wenn man diese gewissenhaft und genau macht, fangen schon mal die Beine an zu zittern oder die Arme. 
Morgen ist der 2. Test-Tag.....
Dann sind gerade Druckübungen und Beugeübungen dran. Mal schaun, wie weit ich da komme. 
Danach kann man sich bzw. ist im Buch eine Art Trainingsplan zu finden, denn man absolviert und der wöchentlich wechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Februar 2013)

Hey Mädels 

Melde mich auch mal aus dem "Winterschlaf" zurück  Hab zur Zeit wenig Zeit für Sport weil ich auch wie Chayenne wieder frisch verliebt un in festen Händen bin 

Geht viel Zeit für die Fahrerei drauf weil wir zw Ingolstadt un Erding pendeln müssen un da brauch man schon gute 45min  Aber es passt sowas von perfekt das hab ich noch nicht erlebt, eigentlich zu schön um wahr zu sein  Endlich mal jmd der Sport genauso mag wie ich, gerne draußen is un mir auch mal in den Hintern tritt wenn der Schweinehund überhand gewinnt  Beim ersten Date haben wir uns zum Bouldern getroffen, weil ich das schon immer mal machen wollte un ich war begeistert  auch wenns seit Jahren den schlimmsten un längsten Muskelkater gab 

Letzte Woche hab ich mir mal wieder nen neuen Sattel gekauft (SQlab 612)  un nach nur ner kleinen Radelrunde schmerzen die Sitzknochen ordentlich, hoffe dass sich das noch legt 

Ansonsten werd ich jetzt seit wochen mal wieder die Aerobic-DVD einschieben un was für das Gewissen tun


----------



## BineMX (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Mädls!!!
Hier scheints ja allen wieder richtig gut zu gehen 
 das find ich super! 
 @Antje: hui, des hört sich ja ganz schön komplex an  aber Respekt 

So ich hatte gestern meinen ersten 1.000m Test gegen die Uhr! Hatte ganz schön Respekt davor . Hatte ja vor meiner Grippe grad mal ca. 700m geschafft durchgehend zu kraulen. Nach der Grippe stand ich fast wieder bei Null  Nachdem der Test letzten Montag angekündigt wurde, hab ich vor Angst schlotternd beschlossen die Woche nicht Technik sonder Durchschwimmen zu trainieren. Donnerstag 2x500m und Samstag dann zum 1.Mal 1000m *freu* und anschließend noch 500m. Also war ich zumindest sicher, daß ich die 1.000 schaffe  
Gestern dann der große Tag: hab es in 21:01min geschafft  den Kollegen auf der Nebenbahn (ein langjähriger Triathlet) tatsächlich 2x überrundet  das hat mich kurzzeitig etwas verwirrt 
Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Zeit!! Bin ja quasi immer noch das Schwimmküken 

Ansonsten versuchen wir zur Zeit einen Flug mit Hotel auf die Kanaren zu erwischen, möchte unbedingt ein paar Tage radln!! Leider gehts terminlich aus verschiedenen Gründen bei uns zur Zeit sehr sehr schlecht , das Zeitfenster beschränkt sich auf 16.02.-25.02. Hoffe nun das mein ehemaliger Grundschulkollege und LTUR Reisebürochef für uns etwas aus dem Hut zaubern kann 

Und ich hab heut zum 25-Jährigen  ein richtig schönes Swarovski Armband bekommen


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Februar 2013)

Die Bine..... mutiert ja zum absoluten Schwimmass!!! Hey, super, dass du wieder so fit bist, nach all den gesundheitlichen Rückschlägen - mich freut es, dass es dir wieder so richtig gut geht 
Hmmm, 25-jährige Betriebsangehörigkeit wird es ja bei dir nicht sein, richtig? Schätze mal Hochzeitstag???? Na, Bine, dann mal von ganzem Herzen alles Liebe und Gute -* Glückwunsch!!!!!!*

Ach, das mit "Trainieren mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht" hört sich schlimmer an als es letztendlich ist. Aber ich bin mal grottenehrlich: ich hatte echt nach diesen 2 Testtagen richtig Muskelkater wie schon seit langen nicht mehr  , weil man wirklich auf diese Art und Weise Muskeln beansprucht, die ich so ganz im Verborgenen vermutet hätte 
Das Tolle ist, dass man keine Gerätschaften braucht und in kein Studio muss, sondern schön zu Hause trainieren kann. 3 x 30 Minuten in der Woche ist auch zeitlich machbar und unterzukriegen. Hoffe, ich halte durch. Bin diesbezüglich ja auch manchmal echt ne Schlafnase 

Ich hab übrigens auch wieder ne neue Liebe gefunden  Ganz spontan... Liebe auf den, naja, 2. Blick (musste schon mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen).... stand so rum, zwischen all den Großen..... hatte sich so ein bißel versteckt, bißel schüchtern eben.... 
Ok, nein, kein Mann  
Hab mein 29er HT wieder gegen ein 26er eingetauscht. Ach, irgendwie wurde das Große und ich nicht wirklich warm miteinander und da war ich Freitag bei meinem Händler. Da stand es eben: ein kleines Cannondale F1 Hardtail in weiß/grün mit ner Lefty. Nacht drüber geschlafen, samstags Probefahrt gemacht und heute konnte ich es schon abholen  Jetzt stehts hier, das Wetter ist bescheiden und ich hege alle Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter fürs WE  das ich mit dem Kleinen endlich mal ne richtig feine Tour machen kann


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Februar 2013)

Liebe Bine,

alles Liebe zum 25 Jährigen  !! Auf die nächsten 25 Jahre 

Ich war gestern Abend mit meinem Schatzi das erste mal seit Wochen wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs. Wollte ihm einen kleinen Trail zeigen. Auf dem Weg dorthin, also bergauf, ist es mir ohne Ende schwer gefallen. Und er neben mir - natürlich ohne einmal zu schnaufen fährt der bergauf dahin  echt ärgerlich  
Ich kann doch machen was ich will - aber ich werde immer schlechter  
Insgesamt waren wir dann 1,5h unterwegs. allerdings - meine Zehen aus Eis und die Finger ebenfalls. Die Sommerschuhe mit 2 Paar Socken sind halt nach 20 Minuten kalt, und die Handschuhe haben gestern leider auch  die Kälte nicht abgehalten. Hmmm.... 

Schönen Tag Euch allen!


----------



## BineMX (6. Februar 2013)

@Antje: Danke für die lieben Wünsche  *grins* ne, am Arbeitsplatz hab ich jetzt dann mein 10-jähriges  aber glaub nicht daß es da irgendwas gibt, bzw. das es registriert wird.... 
Und nein, auch kein Hochzeitstag  wir leben ja in "wilder" Ehe *lach* und sind nun seit 25 Jahren gemeinsam durch dick und dünn unterwegs 

Na sowas, greift den hier das Liebesvirus um???  Jetzt hat es dich auch noch erwischt!! Das freut mich ja richtig  
So ist  schwuppdiwupp die Singlemehrheit in unserem Team aus uns vorbei 

Naja... *rotwerd* zum Schwimmass ist´s schon noch weit hin...  und in meinem biblischen Alter muß man ja schon froh sein wenn man überhaupt noch was neues erlernen kann  Aber es macht mir mords Spaß und ich scheine tatsächlich so ein klein bisserl Talent dafür zu haben  zumindest fühl ich mich sehr wohl im nassen Element. Und jetzt im Winter eine gute Alternative zum Ergometer. Mal schauen was es mir bringt in Bezug aufs radln.... 

So Eigengewichtsübungen sind nicht ohne...  das glaub ich das da heftiger Muskelkater droht! Und daheim dazu aufraffen ... Respekt  
Hab mir auch mal für daheim Hanteln gekauft, aber hab das nicht lange durchgezogen.. Daheim war des nix für mich.  Ich muß sagen daß ich sehr gern ins Studio geh, die Kontrolle über die Spiegel sehr praktisch finde und man ist halt a weng unter Leuten. Und ich werkl eh ganz gern mit den Hanteln  
 @Ramona:  Dankeschön auch dir für die Glückwünsche 
nana... laß dich nicht von einmal radln ins Bockshorn jagen  und den Zahn daß du mit deinem Schatzi auf Augenhöhe radln kannst zieh dir lieber gleich! Das frustet dich nur! Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber das Thema mach ich seit Jahren mit. Fakt ist, daß man als Frau einfach grundsätzlich weniger Kraft zur Verfügung hat. Ist nun "er" gut trainiert müßte "sie" noch besser trainiert sein. Also ganz ganz grob ausgedrückt. Ist dann "sie" auch noch schwerer als "er" (wie ja bei uns) dann muß "sie" also quasi ich  von Haus aus mehr Leistung erbringen. 
Manchmal macht mich des noch narrisch...  aber ansonsten ist das halt so. Ich laß "ihn" dann einfach voraus fahren, ist mir lieber er fährt voraus und fordert sich auch, statt neben mir im untersten Pulsbereich herzutrödeln 
Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn: MACH DICH NICHT VERRÜCKT  Und das mit der Kälte hatten wir ja schon, da hat ja jeder sein eigenes Empfinden.... ich bin ja wohl eher unempfindlch. Mein Alex ist auch so ne Frostbeule  da müssen es mind. 15Grad mit Sonne sein, sonst geht der nicht draussen radln


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2013)

@Bine:     ....mit der "neuen" Liebe war das neue 26er HT gemeint  das hab ich doch gegen das 29er eingetauscht. 
Den Mann hab ich vor langer Zeit schon ausgetauscht, ersatzlos! 
Seitdem genieße ich meinen Singlestatus 
Aber trotzdem freu ich mich, wenn es bei anderen beziehungsmäßig super läuft. Wow, 25 Jahre glücklich zusammensein und durch dick und dünn zu gehen finde ich einfach toll. Respekt für so viel Vertrauen und Zusammenhalt, Liebe und Rücksichtnahme! 
Mein Ex war sehr egoistisch und egozentrisch veranlagt.... Die eben genannte Dinge waren für ihn Fremdwörter. 
Na, dann schafft ihr beiden doch noch locker die Goldene-wilde-Ehe-Hochzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (6. Februar 2013)

*lach* da siehste Mal ... wie das Chlor das Hirn durchspült *lach* Stimmt ich hab das ja auch gelesen... aber dann irgendwie alles durcheinandergewurschtelt *hihi* Jetzt mußte ich echt vor mich hinlachen.. was bin ich doch für ein Dödel....
Dann Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel viel Spaß damit!!! Fahr zwar selber 29er aber bin keiner dieser Glaubenskrieger  Jedes Bike hat seine Vor und Nachteile... hehe... drum hab ich ja auch etliche davon 
Und wenn ich so überlege.. bräucht ich noch ein richtiges Winterbike mit Spikes...  

Und dankeschön  ja, wir haben schon gefrotzelt daß wir beim nächsten 25er woll schon nen Rollator fahren  nene.. hoffen wir mal nicht. Aber wird werden wohl dann zumindest schon Rentner sein 
Ja schon verrückt, wir waren ja beide sehr jung und haben schon den Führerschein zusammen gemacht, die Berufsschule etc. 
Weit mehr als die Hälfte unseres Lebens  
So, genug der Schnulzerei 

Langsam werd ich mir unheimlich... bin heute im Studio gewesen und dann abens um 20.00 noch zum schwimmen gefahren. Rein ins Becken und 1.500m durchgekrault  

Schönen Abend noch den Damen!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Februar 2013)

BineMX schrieb:


> Langsam werd ich mir unheimlich... bin heute im Studio gewesen und dann abens um 20.00 noch zum schwimmen gefahren. Rein ins Becken und 1.500m durchgekrault




Ich bekomme langsam Angst vor dir 


....


----------



## BineMX (9. Februar 2013)

Mein Triathlonbetreibender Cousin auch!!  Das ist der, der mir zum 40. Geburtstag einen Startplatz beim Triathlon geschenkt hat  (wußte gar nich wohin mit meiner Freude) hab ich dann in Radmarathon getauscht  
Der stählt seine Muskeln grad auf Fuerteventura....

Aber seit gestern bin ich etwas eingebremst. War in einer neuen Zahnarztpraxis, da mir die im Mai getauschte Blombe doch etwas schmerzte. Tja, drunter war dermaßen Karies    und der war nicht erst seit Mai gewachsen  Der Nerv lag blank und war irgendwie rausgwachsen, so eine Art Polyp  genau hab ich es nicht verstanden.  Der Zahn war noch vital, aber es war unwarscheinlich daß sich das wieder rückbildet. Jetzt ist er wurzelbehandelt und tot  Das Loch ist nur mit Watte zu weil die Blutung nicht aufhöhrte. Gestern gabs 2 Ibruprofen gegen die Schmerzen und  vorsichtshalber keinen Sport. Heute zumindest a weng geschwommen.  Hoffe die restl. Watte bleibt mit Montag drin, dann wird zugemacht und Mittwoch nochmal wurzelbehandelt. Allerdings sieht es auf dem Röntgenbild so aus, als wäre an dem Zahn daneben eine Entzündung darunter....  ohwei ohwei. Und daß wo ich der größte Angsthase beim Zahnarzt bin. Mir tun jetzt noch alle Muskeln weh, weil ich immer kleiner und verkrampfter wurde im Behandlungsstuhl.... furchtbar is des!
Das erklärt auch die seit längerem geschwollenen Lymphknoten auf dieser Seite und die Entzündungswerte im Blut kamen wohl auch daher.


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Februar 2013)

@Bine:
Oh weia, autsch, das hört sich ja echt übel an! Ist der Zahn in dem Fall noch zu retten oder muss der jetzt deswegen komplett raus?
Bin ja - was den Zahnarzt betrifft - auch so ne Schissern und kann mir gut vorstellen wie sehr du leidest 
Gute Besserung!!!

Heute ist ja ein traumhafter Wintertag: Die Sonne strahlt wie schon lange nicht mehr, der Himmel ist blau und wolkenlos! Aber saukalt ist es 
Mein neues 26er wartet darauf endlich mal ausgefahren zu werden. Aber irgendwie mag es nicht den Salz "verseuchten" Straßen ausliefern, da ist es mir zu schade und die "Rennbereifung" eignet sich auch nicht gerade für den festgefrorenen schneebedeckten Untergrund. 
Oh Gott, langsam, glaube ich, hab ich auch echt ne Macke 
...aber das ist noch sooooooo neu........und das böse Salz..........


----------



## BineMX (10. Februar 2013)

@Antje: naja, das wird sich noch rausstellen, ob der Zahn bleibt. Ich hoffe natürlich schon!!! Vor allem hoff ich daß der Nebenzahn nicht auch schon ne Macke hat  sah ja auf dem Röntgenbild eher so aus. Heute hatte ich auf jeden Fall so gut wie kein Aua mehr  ich interpretier daß jetzt mal als gutes Zeichen 

Ja bei uns war auch super Wetter!! Und ich hab auch überlegt was ich machen könnte.... mit dem Wintersport hab ich es ja nicht mehr oder besser gesagt mit den Blechlawinen und Massen an Leuten die da unterwegs sind 
Und zum Radln ist mir selbst mein Arbeitsrad noch zu schade  kann dich da sehr gut verstehen!! Mir tat ja mein Auto schon leid  hab ihn heute abgespritzt weil er dermaßen eingesalzen war 
Würd ja am liebsten irgendein günstiges 26er mit Spikes noch anschaffen... aber ich glaub dann bekomme ich daheim Schwierigkeiten 

Schönen Abend noch den DAmen!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe kurzerhand das hier noch rumstehende Cube LTD (was ich ja für die Freundin meines Bruders mit Lowbudget zusammengebaut habe, aber die Begeisterung sich ziemlich in Grenzen hielt) zu meinem persönlichen Winterbike ernannt!
Fährt sich mit den Nobby Nic 2.25 ganz ordentlich im Schnee, da braucht man keine Spikes. 
Das steht eh nur hier rum und fristet ein trauriges Dasein. Aber ich weiß das ja Gott sei Dank zu verhindern    ...so kann ich wenigstens mein Cannondale noch ein bißel schonen, bei dem Wetter  
War heute gut 2 1/2  Stunden unterwegs, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, blauen Himmel und Schnee. Kalt wurde es mir nicht und auch meine neuen Winterhandschuhe (Giro "Pivot") halten wirklich mal so richtig warm, obwohl sie nicht monströs dick sind. Hatte auch schon so ganz dicke Handschuhe mit Innenhandschuh, aber da blieb ich immer zwischen Griff und Bremshebel stecken  was ja nicht so super günstig ist...
Aber die hier sind mal richtig gut  Auch die neue Brille taugt und beschlägt nicht ständig wie die Alte bzw. es treibt einen bei der Abfahrt nicht mehr die Tränen in die Augen. Bin begeistert.

Und damit ihr auch was davon habt, hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Winterimpressionen im Wald....







Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker hab ich mal gegen was Passendes ausgetauscht (das ursprüngliche Gedöns waren ja noch Kellerleichen).




Wege waren im Allgemeinen gut befahrbar (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die weniger vom Fußvolk frequentiert waren - vorzugsweise berghoch )

Morgen hab ich bestimmt Muskelkater! Im Schnee zu fahren ist echt schön, aber stellenweise auch verdammt anstrengend!

Schönen Abend noch euch allen..... 
 @Bine: hihihi, hab gerade meine WP-Einheit eingetragen und wir beide sind witzigerweise auf dem gleichen Punktestand  ...aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange und du wirst mir schwimmend davon punkten


----------



## BineMX (11. Februar 2013)

@Antje: Ohhh echt schöne Bilder  da ärgerts mich gleich noch mehr, daß ich mich nicht aufgerafft hab und aufs Rad (welches auch immer) geschwungen hab. Hast du die Strecken im Wald denn gleich bei dir um die Ecke oder mußt du länger anfahren?? Oder nimmst das Auto??

ne, punktemässig werd ich dir sicher ned davonschwimme  das gibt ja immer "nur" 2 Punkte! Laut WP Regel für die gleiche alternative Sportart 2 Punkte egal wie lange sie dauert. Also selbst wenn ich 2x täglich schwimm sinds nur 2  
Das ist eine ziemlich mühselige Punktesammlerei   Ich guck dafür mehr auf die Zahl der Stunden, da seh ich für mich besser was ich getan hab  Hoffe daß es bald wieder mit dem ins Büro radln losgeht, solange Winterpause hatte ich noch nie  
Dafür hält Murmel unsere Teamstange hoch  sie sammelt fleißig wie ein Eichhörnchen Punkt für Punkt!


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Februar 2013)

Meine Lieblings- und Hausstrecken habe ich direkt vor der Haustür  Aber, da ich recht talwärts wohne, muss ich generell immer - egal in welche Richtung - erst einmal berghoch fahren. Oben erst mal angekommen, kann man dann in sämtliche Richtungen ausschwirren. Inzwischen kenne ich mich hier richtig gut aus, aber hin und wieder entdecke auch ich noch Pfade, die ich noch nicht kenne. Die werden dann einfach mal abgefahren, irgendwo wird man dann ja wieder ausgespuckt (bis jetzt habe ich auch immer wieder nach Hause gefunden).
Wir haben hier im Umkreis auch diese ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecken des Geo-Naturparks Bergstraße/Odenwald
www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
Da bin ich letztes Jahr mal eine gefahren, aber die restlichen kenne ich noch nicht. Hab mir aber für diesen Sommer mal vorgenommen, die eine oder andere mal abzufahren. 
Ansonsten stelle ich mir auch mal ne Tour mit der Karte zusammen. Das Wegenetz ist relativ gut ausgezeichnet (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die beispielsweise auf der Karte anders gezeichnet sind), so dass dies bis jetzt immer gut geklappt und ich schöne Touren machen konnte. Hab eben das Glück in einem sehr waldreichen Gebiet zu wohnen bzw. direkt vor der Haustür zu haben 
Selten, dass ich das Bike ins Auto packe....

PS: Erstaunlicherweise habe ich heute keinen Muskelkater in den Beinen wie ich gestern noch befürchtet hatte. Vielleicht hat die gestrige Magnesium-Brausetablette ja doch geholfen


----------



## BineMX (12. Februar 2013)

@Antje, das ist natürlich super, direkt vor der Haustür!! Im Prinzip kann ich auch losfahren, über den Inndamm halt... das langweilt mich leider oft. Direkt Wälder hab ich nicht vor der Haustür. Aber da ich ja heuer nur 150km mit dem MTB gefahren bin, liegt der Verdacht nahe, daß ich einfach viele Strecken nicht entdeckt habe  Schwing mich ja zur Zeit lieber auf das Rennrad 

Meine Zahntheater ist auch noch nicht durch  gestern früh ja die prov. feste Füllung bekommen. Übern Tag wieder leichte Schmerzen. Abends beim Schwimmtraining (ausgerechnet Einführung vom neuen Trainingsplan) hab ich schon gemerkt, daß die Schmerzen bei hohen Puls mächtig ansteigen. Also die intensiven Einheiten ausgelassen. Heimgekommen Ibuprofen genommen vorsichtshalber. Um 1.30 aufgewacht  mit höllischen Schmerzen! Hab dann im Sitzen auf der Couch genächtigt, da mit Kopf in der Höhe es etwas besser war.  Heute früh wieder zum Zahnarzt. Füllung wieder raus, Watte wieder rein, Schmerzen weg... morgen wieder hin.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Februar 2013)

oh man Mädel´s wie beneide ich jeden, der gleich weg von der Haustüre losfahren kann.

Klar kann ich auch, aber ehrlich mehr als eine "Bewegungsrunde" auf Straße, Feldweg mit Schotter oder Teer ist das meist nicht. Klar das ein oder andere stückchen Wald ist auch in der näheren Umgebung, aber ehrlich - mehr als langweilig auf Dauer, das reicht wirklich nur für die
*"schnelle nach der Arbeit - hauptsache überhaupt was getan Runde". *
hauptsache das schlechte Gewissen wird beruhigt

Ansonst muss das Bike ins Auto und min. 20 km befördert werden egal in welche Richtung.

Andererseitz bin ich irgendwie zu doof um die schönen Trails zu finden, ist dann meinstens reiner Zufall.

Mensch geht das nur mir so??

Das einzige gut an der derzeitigen Jahreszeit ist, dass man dann doch ab und an einen Weg findet, der sonst zugewachsen ist.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2013)

Oh Herr....lass Fasching vorrüber sein!!! Bin ja so gar net der Fassenachter, so gar net. Jobmäßig musste ich heute da aber mal wieder durch. Standard-Piratenkostüm rausgeholt und "Helau".......... Feierabend seit 12 Uhr, das Thema ist durch, bis nächstes Jahr 
Jetzt werde ich mich erst mal meinen neuen Radel und dem Anbau des Tachos widmen. Der Händler hat mir netterweise die passende Halterung für den Sender an der Leftygabel geschenkt. Dann werde ich das Teil mal dran zaubern.

Mal was anderes, kennt ihr den Andreas Gabalier? Der sogenannte VolksRock´n´Roller? Ist der nicht aus eurer Gegend da unten (Bayern)? Mir hat jemand die CD "VolksRock´n´Roller" ausgeliehen. Die Musik hat was.... 

Brrrrr......saukalts ist......Punkte einfahren mach ich heute nicht.....frier mir doch net mein Är..... ab


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Februar 2013)

hi hi... also ich kann direkt los von der Haustüre 
In 10 Minuten bin ich am ersten Hügel angelangt. In 30 Minuten am ersten Berg. Je nachdem zu welchem....

Heute musste ich bis 13 Uhr arbeiten. bin also eben erst heim gekommen. auch ich bin ein Faschingsmuffel. zum glück hatten wir am Freitag schon unseren Faschingsball in der Kita .
gestern abend hab ich noch ein gebrauchtes Ikea Sofa für den Kiga von privat besorgt. Da bin ich auch erst um 19Uhr heimgekommen.
Und jetzt mag ich nicht viel machen, bin aber mit Schatzi zum Schlitten fahren verabredet. Mal sehen ob mir das gefällt  Wenigstens gibts fürs Berg gehen Punkte. Sonst sieht es ja sehr mager aus.
Mein LRS, der seit Jahren den Speicher bewohnt, wird  nun auch endlich verkauft. Den hatte ich noch vom alten Stereo über, aber niemand wollte den. Endlich wirds wohl was!
So - dann muss ich jetzt mal meine Sachen packen!
 @Bine: gute besserung!! Ps: wollt ihr auch den 5. Stirb langsam im Kino anschauen??
 @Silvermoon: viel spass mit deinem neuen Gefährt! Ich würde mir auch gerne mal was neues gönnen. aber irgendwie kommt immer anderes dazwischen


----------



## murmel04 (12. Februar 2013)

hahah lauter Faschingsmuffel reihe mich ein.

Hab heute einen nicht gerade kleinen, schlanken Mann im Bienenkostüm gesehen, das reicht wieder fürn ne Zeit

So ich geh jetzt raus!!!

Sonst wird das nix in diesem Jahr


LG


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2013)

Muss mich berichtigen: der Andreas Gabalier ist ja kein Bayer, ist ein Österreicher ...Uppps... der Dialekt kam mir so bayrisch vor  
  @Murmel: Tja, da war Quergestreift aber keine gute Wahl! Der hätte vielleicht besser als Puck die Stubenfliege gehen sollen - schwarz trägt nicht so auf


----------



## BineMX (12. Februar 2013)

@_Ramona_: Jepp, wollen wir. Haben für Mittwoch auch karten reserviert. Allerdings ist jetzt kurzfristig Ausschußsitzung anberaumt für Mittwoch... 
Kannst die Karten haben wenn du/ihr mögt.

achja, ich reihe mich auch bei den Faschingsmuffeln ein. Heute kurz in der Stadt gewesen, da bauen die wie verrückt für heute Abend Sauf und Fressbuden auf. 
Dazu schauderhafte Faschingsmusik, alle 100m ne andere:kotz:


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2013)

....so ein Sch....  Mission Tacho bzw. Sender an Leftygabel anbringen ist entweder an meiner Dämlichkeit oder an der speziellen Halterung, die man an die Lefty dranmacht, gescheitert. Hab nach ner Stunde und etlichen wieder abgepetzten Kabelbindern entnervt aufgegeben. Irgendwie passt es net. Sämtliche Möglichkeiten durchspielt. Entweder war die Bremsscheibe im Weg, der Sender zu weit weg, der Winkel falsch, der Speichenmagnet zu weit weg oder streifte dann an der Bremsaufnahme.... Aber der Tacho funktioniert, dass hab ich dann auch noch ausprobiert (um´s einfach auszuschließen, dass es darin liegen könnte) Das Drama erreichte seinen Höhepunkt als mir bei der Aktion, die Nerven schon blank lagen und die Geduld am Ende war,  mir das Bike noch umgekippt ist und mit dem Oberrohr an die Werkbank knallte. Jetzt hab ich da 2 kleine unschöne Lackplatzer am Oberrohr  Zum Glück nur klein, aber trotzdem: ich seh sie und sie werden mich wohl ewig an meine eigene Blödheit erinnern  
Könnt mich ärgern, dass ich nicht am Montageständer gearbeitet habe, der in der unbeheizten Garage steht, sondern die beheizbare Variante mit Radio und ohne Montageständer bevorzugt hatte - tja, das war wohl ziemlich doof  
Muss ich Donnerstag noch mal zum Händler, der soll mir das mal erklären. Am Ende bin ich nicht zu blöd, sondern es ist einfach die falsche Halterung für die Gabel. Ausschließen tu ich heut gar nix mehr!


Zum Abschluss noch was Schönes..... Auf der CD von Andreas Gabalier war u.a. diese wunderschöne Ballade drauf  "Kleiner Schmetterling". Das ist doch mal so richtig was fürs Herzl  [nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5ZtaBQPohY[/nomedia] ...Mist der verlinkt sich nicht...

Dann schaut da und klickt auf eines der Videos oben rechts in der Ecke  .... www.songtexte.com/songtext/andreas-gabalier/kleiner-schmetterling-7b892eb8.html


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Februar 2013)

@Bine: wollen vielleicht Freitag, 22.2. gehen. Sind schon zu viert, weil auch ne Arbeitskollegin mit Mann mitgehen. Wann wollt denn Ihr sonst noch gehen?
(nächsten MIttwoch kann ich auch nicht, da ich abends noch einen Termin in der Schule habe).


----------



## BineMX (13. Februar 2013)

@Ramona: hab noch nicht nach neuen Termin geguckt, nur Reservierung heute gelöscht. Für Heut war halt noch was frei. Ansonsten geht Mo gar nicht wegen Schwimmtraining und Mi schwimm ich auch ab 20.00Uhr. Sonst ist´s mir egal. Haben ja jede Menge Kinogutschein von Weihnachten  Traditionel ist halt der Dienstag Kinotag  Wobei wir am Sonntag evtl. ganz früh nach Arco fahren zur ital.MX Meisterschaft, da muß ich Sa. früh ins Bett. 
Wir sind ja vermutlich auch 7 Leute  da muß ich eh erstmal schauen wann soviel frei ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Februar 2013)

Heute ist so ein richtiges Süppelwetter, dunstig und es regnet. Zeit und Ruhe den Sender an der Leftygabel zu installieren. Der Händler hat mir die Halterung eingekürzt, sodass ich sie jetzt ohne Probleme montieren und den Sender befestigen konnte. Alles funktioniert jetzt endlich  
Den Lenker habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch noch ein wenig eingekürzt und die neuen grünen Ergon-Griffe, die ich im Bikemarkt erstanden hatte, montiert. Die passen richtig gut zum Bike. 
Heute Morgen war ich auch noch im Bastelgeschäft, hab mir weißen und hellgrünen Bastellack besorgt, um die kleinen Macken, vom unfreiwilligen Umfaller, am Oberrohr auszubessern. Hat auch prima geklappt, sind gut kaschiert und man sieht sie gar nicht mehr - schön!
Eigentlich ist soweit alles bereit, bloß das Wetter müsste mal mitspielen, das ich endlich mal meine erste richtige Tour mit meinem neuen Flitzer machen kann - langsam krieg ich da echt die Krise 
Das "Training mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht" hält mich punktemäßig ja einigermaßen über Wasser. Also, an den Oberärmchen merk ich das schon ein bißchen, die sind nicht mehr so schlaffi  Ist für mich schon mal ein Erfolgserlebnis.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Februar 2013)

Hey Mädels 
Melde mich mal wieder aus dem Off zurück auch wenn ich fleißig mitgelesen hab 

Sitze gerade bei meiner Freundin bei absoluter Dunkelheit in der Wohnung weil sie eben einen Migräneanfall bekommen hat 
Ich würde ihr so gerne helfen aber was kann ich in so einem Fall tun? Ich befürchte dass sie fast noch ein größeres schlechtes Gewissen hat weil sie jetzt mit sicherheit denkt dass sie unser schönes wochenende versaut hat  Aber mir ist schon klar dass sie natürlich nix dafür kann das hab ich ihr auch gesagt...

Sportmäßig siehts bei mir zur Zeit mau aus  Ich geh in meine Aerobicstunden (wenn die Halle mal wieder auf hat...immer diese Ferien ) aber da die Wochenende immer mit der liebsten verplant sind bleit da leider auch keine Zeit für Sport auch wenn wir es uns immer vornehmen, aber ihr wisst ja wie das bei frisch verliebten ist  Heute wollten wir mal wieder zum Bouldern allerdings war ich net so fit da sind wir dann doch kurzfristig in die Therme und haben uns immerhin im Ruschenparadies sportlich beim Treppensteigen betätigt 

A propos um die Runde komplett zu machen ich bin auch totaler Faschinsmuffel  Haben lieber zu zweit gemütlich in meinen Geburtstag rein gefeiert da hab ich mehr davon 

Ansonsten seh ich mal wieder dass ihr alle total fleißig seit  Ich hoffe immer noch auf die längeren Tage dass ich vllt malnoch ne kleine runde nach der arbeit joggen gehen kann 

Und zu den Strecken "hinterm Haus"...da siehts bei mir auch mehr als Mau is ich bin immerhin schon froh dass ich ein paar "Hügel" entdeckt hab 


So Ladies das war mal wieder ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir ich wünsch euch noch ein erholsames WE genießt es auch mal ohne Sport ....bei dem scheiß Wetter


----------



## Silvermoon (17. Februar 2013)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Haben lieber zu zweit gemütlich in meinen Geburtstag rein gefeiert da hab ich mehr davon



Na, dann mal  nachträglich, liebe greenhorn!!!

Wetter sieht bei uns momentan genau so bescheiden aus wie gestern, och, noch bescheidener! Es ist einfach nur total nebelig und nasskalt! Total ungemütlich  
Bähhhh!	

Wünsche euch dennoch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## murmel04 (19. Februar 2013)

So nun mal ehrlich Mädel´s

Wer von euch war es Wer hat denn wieder dieses ekelige weisse Zeug losgelassen ich könnte und:kotz:


Zum einen der Schnee, und dann spinnen die bei meiner Arbeit wieder - ich werde depri

So das musste jetzt raus


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Februar 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So nun mal ehrlich Mädel´s
> 
> Wer von euch war es Wer hat denn wieder dieses ekelige weisse Zeug losgelassen ich könnte und:kotz:




Ich war das nicht


----------



## murmel04 (24. Februar 2013)

oh man ich kann´s nicht mehr sehn.......

ich glaub ich hab noch nie so lange für die Strecke gebraucht wie heute


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Februar 2013)

Na, immerhin warst du mal mit dem Bike unterwegs - im Gegensatz zu mir 
Bei uns siehts nämlich genauso aus und irgendwie, wenn man so das Gefühl hat, das es endlich vorbei sein könnte, dann kommt die nächste Ladung Schnee! Das ist echt zum 

Naja, so hat man auch mal Zeit wieder auszumisten und sich von altem Plunder zu trennen. Hab gestern mal die Jahrgänge 2010 und 2011 der MTB und der BIKE entsorgt. Praktischerweise wird morgen auch gleich die Altpapiertonne geleert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Mädls, mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir!
Ich war vom 15.-22.02.  krankgeschrieben. Meinen letzten gelben Zettel hatte ich 2009 wegen der VenenOP. Damit ich solange daheim bleib, muß es schon arg kommen 
Mich hat dieser fiese hartknäckige Infekt mit Extrem Husten niedergestreckt. Hab direkt Sternchen gesehen bei den Hustenkrämpfen. Entzündungswert mal richtigt hoch... durfte heute nur ins Büro wenn ich morgen nochmal Blut checken lass.
Tja... dieses Jahr ich weiß auch nicht  es ist zumund 
Und überhaupt geht mir dieser Sch... Winter schon so auf den Sack! So... das mußte mal raus!


----------



## Silvermoon (2. März 2013)

Eeeeeeeeendlich   ein zarter Hauch Frühling war zu spüren!!! Sonne satt (und ich wusste schon gar nimmer wie dieser Planet eigentlich aussieht)!!!
Nach getaner häuslichen Pflichten (die ich eigentlich ja auch in den WP als Einheit eintragen müsste) wie Schafstall ausmisten und Hof und Straße fegen, ging es endlich mal wieder nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit auf so ein komisches Teil mit Lenker, Sattel, 2 Rädern und ner halben Gabel, dass man per Pedalieren in Bewegung setzen kann. Jawohl, ich bin heute das erste Mal mit meinem Neuen unterwegs gewesen. Unten im Tal war ja kein Schnee mehr, aber ne Matschepampe.... wow, da kapitulierte selbst das Spritzschutzblech! In den oberen Anhöhen lag noch Schnee, der ebenfalls recht matschig war, und somit das Fahren und Gleichgewicht halten zu einer echten Herausforderung wurde. Aber alles gut gegangen. Das Cannondale fährt sich mit der 2-fach Schaltung recht angenehm. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl weniger schalten zu müssen. ok, bin ja auch immer 3-fach gefahren, außer auf dem Renner. Aber wenns so bergab ging, dachte ich schon, hmmm, da könnte noch ein bißel mehr sein. Da tritt man schon was mehr als gewohnt. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit dem "zurück-zu-dem-26er".
Aber das Wetter war echt ein Traum, die Sonne.... herrlich, da hat man doch gleich wieder ne viel bessere Laune, oder???? Ok, die kostenlose Schlammpackung hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gebraucht, aber egal 

Das war erst der Anfang einer nicht endenden Schlammfahrt durch Matsch und Schneematsch ....





...und weil der Spritzschutz ja mal so richtig sch*** aussieht, hab ich denn beim Fotografieren abgemacht 

Weil, dass sieht dann sooooo aus:


----------



## BineMX (4. März 2013)

sehr schönes Cannondale!! Würd mich auch schon länger reizen... wegen der Lefty Gabel!!
Wir waren am WE in Italien, diesmal weiter oben in Arco. Das Wetter war absolut genial. Sonne satt  Samstag etwas kühler Wind aber Sonntag sicher 20Grad in der Sonne. Die Strecke war allerdings extrem voll, waren sicher 130 Fahrer  Und da demnächst dort WM Lauf ist, wurde die Strecke sehr anspruchsvoll umgebaut.
Hatte am Freitag wieder Wurzelbehandlung und Schmerzen in der Nacht, aber jetzt ist´s gut scheint der Zahn hat sich beruhigt. In 3 Wochen dann der nächste und vermutl. letzte Termin.
Daheim siehts ja auch gar nicht so schlecht aus, schätze diese Woche kanns endlich losgehen mit ins Büro radln  Mein Radl ist vermutlich total verkrustet, muß ich erst mal fahrbereit machen.
Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2013)

Heute wieder mal Sonne satt!!! Nach der Arbeit schnell umgezogen und rauf aufs Bike, kleine Runde gedreht. Da ich gestern noch den Matsch vom WE entfernt und das Bike gewienert hatte, war ich heut ausnahmslos nur auf geteerten Wegen oder Radweg unterwegs. Hatte auf Matschorgie, ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust. War aber trotzdem schÃ¶n. Und die Sonne ist einfach nur genial 
Hab mir unterwegs dann mal die neue moderne WaschstraÃe fÃ¼r die sanfte AutowÃ¤sche angeschaut, mit dem Rad. Der Typ hat mich etwas irritiert angeschaut, als ich ihn fragte, was so ne KomplettwÃ¤sche mit UnterbodenwÃ¤sche kosten wÃ¼rde. Wollte das doch erst mal mit dem Bike testen, bevor ich mit meinem Auto kÃ¤me. Der hat vielleicht doof geschaut, dann hat er es doch noch kapiert, dass das nen Joke war und hat erleichtert aufgelacht. Tja, moderne sanftreinigende Waschanlage, aber - und das ist ein bÃ¶ses Manko - keine UnterbodenwÃ¤sche! Die haben da eine riesige Halle hingebaut, aber auf die Vorrichtung fÃ¼r UnterbodenwÃ¤sche verzichtet!!! Das geht mal garnicht. Wenn, also wirklich, wenn man nach dem salzhaltigen Winter in ne WaschstraÃe fÃ¤hrt, dann doch wohl auf Grund einer UnterbodenwÃ¤sche, oder???? Tja, bin ich froh, dass ich da heute nicht gleich mit dem Auto hingefahren bin. 11â¬ lÃ¶hnen sollen und dann keine UnterbodenwÃ¤sche bekommen  Schade! Da wird man zum EigenwÃ¤scher bzw fÃ¤hrt zur Konkurrenz mit UnterbodenwÃ¤sche im Angebot.... 
Ich bin sehr enttÃ¤uscht 
...aber dem sein Gesicht macht die fehlende UnterbodenwÃ¤sche wieder wett 
  @Bine: Na, das hÃ¶rt sich doch gut an mit deinem Zahn. Hoffe, das bleibt so und die Schmerzen kommen nicht wieder. DrÃ¼ck dir die Daumen 

WÃ¼nsche euch allen auch eine tolle und vor allem sonnige Woche.

PS: War heute hart zu mir selber: biken und dann noch mein KÃ¶rpertrainingsprogramm ... ich bin stolz auf mich. Bin aber jetzt auch ein biÃel platt


----------



## BineMX (5. März 2013)

@_Silvermoon_: ich hab mich gestern auch durch die ganze Stadt gekämpft zu meiner bevorzugten Waschanlagen mit Lappen. War ja super Wetter und dachte Mittag ist da noch nix los... ha! Pustekuchen die Schlange war endslang :-( hab mich dann nicht angestellt. Erfahrungsgemäß läuft das Band bei so einem Andrang auch schneller. Werds heut noch mal probieren. Und da geb ich dir recht, Unterbodenwäsche ist grad im Winter das wichtigste!! Ich wasch meine beiden leider zu selten weil mir besagte Fahrerei quer durch die Stadt mit sämtlichen Stau´s meist zu weit ist. Grad im Winter ist das aber schlecht, drum war vermutlich mein ZZZ auch schon so arg mit Rost behaftet 
Und danke für´s Daumendrücken beim Zahn!!! Sieht momentan ja gut aus!

  Hatte gestern etwas mit Frühjahrsmüdigkeit und Kopfweh zu kämpfen. Habs doch glatt nicht in die Garage geschafft um mein Radl zu checken  also heut doch mit dem Auto.
1000m Kraul gestern auf Zeit war Überlebenskampf pur...  21:28
naja, hab schon gerechnet damit nach meiner Krankheit und ohne Training.. aber das es so hart wird...
Schönen Tag euch!


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2013)

Hmmm, jetzt konnte man sich so schön an dieses sonnige und milde Wetter gewöhnen und es mal für sämtliche Aktivitäten wie Biken und Garten aufräumen ausnutzen oder einfach nur mal die Sonne genießen und auftanken, da soll das zum WE hin schon wieder vorbei sein???  Und dann faseln die in den Wettervorhersagen irgendwas von Kälteeinbruch und Schnee????  
*Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! ICH WILL DAS NICHT MEHR HABEN - BASTA!!!!*


----------



## 4mate (6. März 2013)

Habe es heute Morgen auch gesehen. Zuerst Schockstarre , dann hilft nix, 
Augen zu  und durch, es kann schon der letzte Kälteeinbruch gewesen sein...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2013)

Stimmt, da müssen wir wohl oder übel durch 
Ich glaube, ich ignoriere den Schnee dann einfach


----------



## murmel04 (10. März 2013)

So Mädel´s also nach Schnee für heute sieht es nun doch nicht aus, allerdings muss ich arbeiten, haben Hausmesse und ich muss nun 7 Stunden lang die Sektbar bedienen also nix mit biken

Ich glaub ich werd jetzt wirklich depri, zumindest bin ich soweit, dass ich was ändern muss in meinem Leben (der heutige Tag hat da nix damit zu tun - zumindest nicht direkt).

So nun euch anderen einen schönen Sonntag, biket eine Runde für mich mit.

Ich muss ja dann wieder bis zum nächsten WE warten, abends ist ja immer noch nicht wirklich sinnvoll und außerdem hab ich fast jeden Abend einen anderen Termin.

Grüßle


----------



## Silvermoon (10. März 2013)

Guten Morgen, Mädels!

*@murmel: *oje, sonntags arbeiten.... hmmm, braucht man auch nicht unbedingt  Hast du denn inzwischen, während deines Aufenthaltes für den "Mut tut gut!" - Kurs) eine Unterkunft in bzw. um Darmstadt herum gefunden? 


Wettertechnisch kann ich wirklich nichts Konkretes sagen. Besonders doll siehts nicht aus, ziemlich bewölkt und die Sonne lässt sich kaum blicken.
Anlass genug endlich die Einkommenssteuer zu machen  Geht ja bei mir ganz fix - soviel hab ich ja nicht zu versteuern  Zumindest hab ich das jetzt erledigt. Letztes Jahr war ich verdammt spät und hätte fast den Stichtag der Abgabe versäumt..... hatte sie schlichtweg vergessen!

*Trotz undefinierbaren Wetters und Sonntagsarbeit wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen Tag 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (10. März 2013)

@Silvermoon, ne noch nicht, werd aber meinen Platz auch wieder abgeben, denn ich bin zu dem Zeitpunkt gaaannnnzzzz weit weg!

Werde ein bisschen Kängurus ägern

LG


----------



## murmel04 (11. März 2013)

oh man, jetzt bin ich schon wieder 128 für Imfpungen losgeworden

Mensch erst der Pass, dann der internationale Führerschein (incl. dem Euroführerschein, da ich ja noch den alten Schweinchenrosanen hatte), Kosten Visum, mal schaun was noch kommt

ABER: Ich würde jetzt schon los wenn es ginge

Andererseitz hat mein Doc mich für diese Woche erstmal Arbeitsfrei gestellt. Soll nur Dinge machen, die Spaß machen und keinen Stress....


Grüßle


----------



## Silvermoon (11. März 2013)

@Murmel:

oh, schade, dann treffen wir uns ja garnicht in Darmstadt  

Ähm, blöde Frage: Kängurus, gaaaaaanz weit weg??? Australien??? Neuseeland, die Ecke???? 
Du wanderst doch jetzt nicht etwa aus? Oder ist es nur ein längerer Urlaubstripp? Bin halt mal neugierig. Wenn du´s hier nicht nähe erläutern willst, dann kannst du mir - wenn du möchtest - auch gerne ein PN schreiben. 
Mich würds freuen Näheres zu erfahren, weil das sich verdammt spannend anhört 

Gruß - Antje


PS: Wisst ihr schon das Neueste???? Es fängt schon wieder an zu schneien


----------



## murmel04 (12. März 2013)

@Silvermoon, ja schade jetzt hätte Frau sich endlich mal treffen können. aber wir schaffen das schon mal, danz sicher und wenn wir einfach ein Winterpokalteamtreffen machen

Ja es wird Australien leider nur für 3 Wochen, war da schon mal vor, oh je da war ich noch in der Schule also gefühlte 100 jahren.

Ne auswandern nicht, hab eine Tante dort und die besuche ich zusammen mit meiner Mam (die micht auch mehr oder weniger eingeladen hat), aber man soll niemals nie sagen, war eigentlich schon immer mein Traumland, obwohl es auch nicht mehr so ist wie ich es kenne

Na mal schaun, vielleicht überlege ich es mir doch und bleibe dort, muss mir nur jemand das ein oder andere nachschicken

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2013)

@Murmel:

Ohhhhh, dann wünsch ich dir mal voll viel Spaß in Australien. Manchmal ist die Verwandschaft doch zu was nütze 
Schade, ich hab keine Tante in Australien....  meine wohnt hier in der Nähe, aber auch schon fast "outback" - zumindest seh ich diese auch ganz ganz selten 

WP-Treffen? Hört sich doch gut an....


----------



## BineMX (13. März 2013)

Ohhhh... da wünsch ich auch viel Spaß in Australien!!!! 
Hab leider auch keine Verwandschaft an exotischen Orten  
Eine Tante wohnt 200m weiter, und die seh ich auch fast nie... 

Mein Freund hätte Verwandschaft in Kanada  aber leider zieht es ihn gar nicht hin  ich würd so gern mal nach Kanada/Nordamerika.... Montana, Wyoming, South Dakota... die Plains, die Badlands .......


----------



## murmel04 (17. März 2013)

Oh man, wann hört dieses Dreckswetter denn endlich auf

Die Langzeitprognose sieht ja auch nicht wirklich toll aus

ICH MAG NICHT MEHR!!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (17. März 2013)

...ich krieg auch langsam die ultimative Schlechtwetterkrise 
Gestern gings ja noch, da konnte ich mal wieder fahren, aber auch nur tiefliegende ausgesuchte Strecken, wo der Schnee so ziemlich weg war. Ansonsten kann man´s vergessen. In höheren Lagen immer noch hartnäckige Schneereste und Eis, dazu noch Matsch ohne Ende - da hab ich auch keinen Bock zu und Spaß macht dieses Rumgeeiere auch nicht wirklich 

*Ich will jetzt auch endlich Frühling!!!!*


----------



## murmel04 (18. März 2013)

tja leider ist auch der weitere Wetterbericht nicht wirklich auf unserer Seite, hab so langsam das Gefühl der Frühling fällt sprichwörtlich ins Wasser

letztes Jahr hatten wir mal schlappe 20 Grad +

Biken war am Samstag wirklich nur auf festen Grund möglich soweit dieser schneefrei war, alles andere war nur Matsch mit steinischen Wurfgeschossen

Glaube ich wandere doch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. März 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Glaube ich wandere doch aus




...nach Australien??? Und dann??? Wirst du von so ein paar halbstarken Kängurus umgehüpft  nee nee, da müssen wir jetzt alle gemeinsam durch  das wird sicher noch bombig, das Wetter .... irgendwann


----------



## chayenne06 (21. März 2013)

so - ich bin seit sonntag wieder single  deswegen gehts mir nun auch nicht gut. auf sport seit wochen keinen bock mehr. und privat geht halt auch nix zam... was will ich da noch groß zu sagen


----------



## murmel04 (21. März 2013)

oh man, das tut mir leid fühle dich ganz toll gedrückt und geknuddelt

die üblichen sprüche spare ich mir mal.....


----------



## Silvermoon (21. März 2013)

Oh, chayenne, das tut mir jetzt auch total leid für dich. 
Ach, Mensch, schade....  
Kopf hoch...


----------



## BineMX (23. März 2013)

ohjeh.....


----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2013)

Heute Sonne satt, aber voll der kalte Wind, der manchmal richtig unangenehm von vorne kam und das war nur ätzend. Da hatte man das Gefühl, man tritt und tritt und nix passiert! Im Wald war´s dann mal was geschützter und entspannter zu fahren.
Heute mal ne größere Runde gedreht. Leider waren einige Wege wegen Holzfällarbeiten gesperrt, so dass ich immer wieder variieren musste. Aber egal, Spaß hat´s gemacht mal wieder im hügeligen Gelände unterwegs gewesen zu sein und ein paar Trails zu fahren. Die letzten Touren bin ich ja eher im Flachen gefahren, Radwege und so. 
Hui, das hab ich dann aber auch manchmal berghoch gemerkt, dass das doch noch recht anstrengend ist und noch nicht so flüssig hochgeht wie´s noch im Sommer war  Naja.... egal... wird schon wieder 

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche 
*Ganz besonders viele liebe Grüße an chayenne!!!*

....und vielleicht kommt ja auch bald endlich der Frühling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (25. März 2013)

was, wie Sonne satt??? Hier war die übliche graue Suppe incl. kaltem wiederlichen Wind Temperatur max. 3 Grad+

Aber trotzdem war die Saisoneröffnungstour, die ich diesmal sogar mitgefahren  bin, gibt jetzt noch eine "leichte" Gruppe

Tja waren 45 km und ca. 4 Std. bei dem tollen Wetter, aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht.

Und Mädels - es kann nur noch BESSER werden! Irgendwann

Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2013)

Oh Menno!!! Diese Kälte ist ja wirklich nicht mehr zum Aushalten 	
Jetzt hat man mal ein paar Tage frei und ich zumindest hoffte auf Sonnenschein und Co, aber es ist einfach nur fies kalt. Tja, die neuen Sommersachen müssen wohl noch eine Weile warten  

Heute Morgen habe ich beim Stereo endlich mal den neuen Tacho montiert und die Schaltung neu eingestellt, die hakelte zuletzt ein wenig - nun ist es wieder fahrbereit  und vielleicht wird das heute noch was, zumindest lugt die Sonne ein wenig hinter den Wolken vor. 

Wenn ich überlege, dass es gestern hier noch schneite und es an Weihnachten wärmer war als jetzt an Ostern, wundere ich mich über das Wetter gar nicht mehr und dann noch am WE diese blöde Zeitumstellung wieder  - das braucht doch auch kein Mensch   So ein Schmarrn aber auch. Muss man ja noch früher aufstehen als man eh schon muss  !!! 
Oh je................

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Osterwochenende


----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2013)

Heute Nachmittag kurzentschlossen, weil die Sonne sich doch ein wenig zeigte (aber ein schneidig kalter Wind blies - brrrrrr), eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht.
Oh Mädels, gehts euch genauso??? Meine Kondi ist ja mal sowas von im Ar....!!! Berghoch ist - glaube ich - ne Omi mit Rollator schneller wie ich! Miniminigang und geschnauft wie Antje das Walross, oh, welche Pein!
Oje, es ist fast April und ich bin so wenig und so unregelmäßig gefahren wie noch nie - das ist echt deprimierend 
Ich schiebs mal auf´s Wetter und auf meine fehlende Motivation 

Unterwegs traf ich dann auf einen herrenlosen Hund. Ein riesengroßer schwarz/brauner keine-Ahnung-Hund. Weit und breit niemand zu sehen. In einem gebührenden Abstand (der Gute war mir wohl nicht so freundlich gesinnt, kam bellend ein paar Schritte auf mich zu), wartete ich mal, ob sich da mal ein Herrchen oder Frauchen blicken lässt - nix! Niemand kam. Ok, was mach ich denn jetzt? Kann den Armen, auch wenn er mich blöd anbellte, ja nicht seinem Schicksal überlassen. Entweder läuft er in den Wald oder auf die nahegelegene Straße  
Also, ab zum Tierheim, das glücklicherweise in der Nähe liegt, und hab den herrenlosen Hund gemeldet. Die wollten sich auch sofort drum kümmern und bedankten sich. 
Komischerweise kam mir im Nachhinein der Gedanke, dass ich den Hund heute schon mal gesehen habe. Kann auch Zufall sein und nichts damit zu tun haben, aber ne halbe oder eher ne dreiviertel Stunde vorher beobachtete ich auf einem Parkplatz ein etwas merkwürdiges Pärchen, was mir allein schon von äußeren Erscheinungsbild sofort auffiel (ich möchte jetzt niemanden deswegen verurteilen, aber man denkt komischerweise:so typisch Hartz IV - ist nicht böse gemeint). Die hatten genau so einen Hund dabei, an einer so dünnen Leine - wisst ihr, die sich so per Knopfdruck von alleine einzieht und für nen kleine Fiffi ok ist, aber nicht für so eine Kraftpaket, und dann noch einen freilaufenden braunen Labrador. Ich weiß nicht, warum mir das Zuhause dann erst eingefallen ist  Aber irgendwie waren die total merkwürdig! Aber wie schon erwähnt, muss das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben und es ist echt Zufall. Möchte niemanden was nachsagen, aber es lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe. Auch das Auto, mit dem sie kamen, passte so garnicht zu denen. Und, es war ein nicht ortsansässiges Nummerschild - ok, soll auch nix heißen - gehn ja viele Auswärtige bei uns wandern.
Ob ich da morgen mal im Tierheim mich erkundigen soll?
Das sind doch ganz schön viele Zufälle auf einmal. Und da, wo ich dieses Pärchen mit den Hunden getroffen hatte, ist´s auch gar nicht so weit bis zu der Stelle, wo mir dieser herrlose Hund begegnet ist. Sie konnten locker den kürzeren Weg genommen haben, während ich ja in der Zeit ne größere Runde gefahren bin. Die Auffundstelle ist nur wenige Meter vom Tierheim entfernt und so offensichtlich, dass irgendjemand der Hund auffallen hätte müssen, also, mit anderen Worten: man hätte ihn 100%ig gefunden.... 
Vielleicht rede ich mir das jetzt wirklich nur ein, aber rein theoretisch würde das passen...
Ich glaube, ich ruf im Tierheim mal an, ob die den Hund einfangen konnten. Vielleicht ist der ja auch von denen ausgebüxt, weiß man´s. 
hmmm 

Ach ja, nach diesem Ereignis bin ich dann kurz vor Zuhause fast den Gülleerstickungstod gestorben  Überall diese ekelriechende Brühe auf den Feldern, ohne Ausnahme war da jeder Quadratzentimeter gegüllt oder wie man dazu sagt! Ok, das Zeug muss eben auch mal raus....

Glaube, ich ruf im Tierheim doch mal an...


----------



## BineMX (31. März 2013)

Und?? Hast du noch mal angerufen??? Ich hätte den Hund auch gemeldet, und so wie du das schilderst, wäre ein absichtliches "verlieren" des Hundes durchaus möglich.   warum legt man sich ein Tier zu wenn man es dann aussetzt....  passiert leider viel zu oft. Meine Kollegin hat sich gerade einen 10Jahre alten Rottweiler Mischling aus dem Tierheim geholt. Für den Hund wie ein Sechser im Lotto. Den genau wie bei Arbeitslosen sind auch die Tiere ab einen bestimmten Alter nicht mehr vermittelbar 
Seitdem gucken wir regelmäßig die Internetseite vom Tierheim an, unglaublich wie viele Hunde und auch wunderschöne Rassehunde dort abgegeben werden weil sie "unpraktisch" werden  
Letztens ein wunderwunderschöner brauner Labrador 
Das Tierheim Rosenheim führt so eine Art InternetTagebuch mit Geschichten. Und auch die neuen Besitzer hinterlassen dort Berichte und Fotos von ihren Schützlingen. Echt ne gute und schöne Idee!

Tja, nun zum Wetter       mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein..... 
So lange Radpause hatte ich auch noch nie seit ich radl. Die paarmal als ich gefahren bin war ich natürlich auch langsam unterwegs. Einzig die Lungenkapazität scheint durch das Schwimmtraining verbessert zu sein.
Aber ohne Power in den Haxen nützt das auch nicht viel 
Und die aufgebaute Schulter/Armmuskulatur hilft mir auch ned viel 

aber es hilft ja nix!! Schöne Ostern euch allen!!!


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2013)

Ja und hast du angerufen, wie ging es aus???

Oh man Mädel´s ich werde nun echt depri!!

 Zum einen das Wetter, da fällt mirechtn nix mehr ein. Gerade einen Bericht auf Wetter.com gesehen, hoffe mal dass es ein Aprilscherz ist, ansonst sieht es echt kalt mir dem Sommer aus

Zum anderen, wo sind die die sich Freune nennen,  wenn man sie mal bräuchte  weit und breit nicht zu sehen, selbst wenn man einen "Hilferuf" sendet

Irgendwas mache ich falsch.

So nun genießt den letzten freien Tag, bei uns scheint ein wenig die Sonne, aber es ist kalt und hab wieder mal nicht richtig Zeit zum biken. 

Gestern war die Runde kurz, nach 7 km war das vordere Rad irgendwie ziemlich luftlos, kurz Luft wieder rein und nachhause, klar hätte auch unterwegs wechseln können, aber dazu hatte ich nicht wirklich Lust, zuhause war es wenigtens warm. Der Übeltäter ein ca. 2 cm. langer Holzspreisel

Irgendwie nicht meine Zeit

Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ja und hast du angerufen, wie ging es aus???




Leider habe ich bis dato niemand erreichen können. Ob die an Feiertagen ihr Büro nicht besetzt haben  - keine Ahnung 	
Aber ich probier es auf alle Fälle morgen noch mal, weils mir ja auch keine Ruhe gibt. Morgen ist ja wieder ein normaler Werktag und da ist sicherlich jemand im Büro des Tierheims.


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2013)

Kurzer Nachtrag in Sachen herrenloser Hund:

Mein Papa hat heute Vormittag jemanden aus dem Tierheim getroffen und sich erkundigt. Der Hund ist wieder wohlbehalten im Tierheim angekommen, er gehört dort zur "Belegschaft" und hatte sich wohl am Samstagnachmittag mal kurzfristig zu einem Alleingang entschlossen - wie auch immer.... Ok, weiß ich ja wenigstens wo er hingehört und ich - glücklicherweise - mit meiner Vermutung, die ich im Nachhinein hatte, ganz verkehrt lag! Aber heutzutage kann man auch nichts mehr ausschließen 
Hat sich also alles aufgeklärt und zum Guten gewendet  

Euch noch einen schönen Ostermontag 

....und ich werde den Tag nochmals zum Biken nutzen - es ist zwar kalt, aber die Sonne lässt sich wenigstens mal blicken


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2013)

So Mädel´s brauch mal einen Tipp von euch

Geht um was berufliches

habe durch Zufall von einer Bekannten eine Stellenausschreibung von meiner Arbeitsstelle zugeschickt bekommen die seit Mitwoch beim Arbeitsamt ausgeschrieben ist, die genau auf mein Arbeitsfeld zutrifft

Nun weiss ich echt nicht ob ich meinen Chef morgen das Ding an den Kopf werfen soll, oder einfach mal abwarten soll was passiert. 

Ganz ehrlich, Lust habe ich keine mehr überhaupt dort nochmal zu arbeiten, passt schon seit längerem nicht mehr, hätte im letzten Jahr auf meine innere Stimme hören sollen, als ich noch Probezeit hatte, die hat damals schon den Warnruf losgelassen- und meinte ich solle gehen, aber habs nicht gemacht.

Irgendwie ist mein Vertrauen jetzt ganz weg.

So was meint ihr, werfen oder schweigen

danke schon mal.

Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (1. April 2013)

So, nun denn, die seltenen Sonnenstunden heute mal wieder für ne etwas längere Tour genutzt. War heute mit meinem Stereo unterwegs  
Ach war das schön..... kalt! Egal 

Hab euch mal ein paar Bilder mitgebracht:

...erst mal die schöne Aussicht Richtung Frankfurt/a.M. und Taunus genießen (sieht man leider nicht so auf dem Bild - schade)





...danach gings weiter, immer schön den Morsberg hoch. Ein kleiner feiner Trail durch den Wald führte mich wieder einige Meter nach unten. Zwischendrin hab ich mich mal tierisch erschrocken, weil auf dem Trail ein Tierkadaver lag  Nehme mal an, dass es zu Lebzeiten mal ein Reh war. Das hat mich gedanklich dann so arg beschäftigt, dass ich den Absatz (ca. nen halben Meter hoch), der wieder auf den "offiziellen" Waldweg führt,  total vergessen hatte. Da bin ich bis jetzt - weil ich da immer die Buxxe voll hab - abgestiegen. Aber leider war da nix mehr mit anhalten und absteigen - plötzlich war er da - der Absatz der auf den unterhalb verlaufenden Weg führt  Ok, zu spät zum Anhalten!!! Den Allerwertesten nach ganz hinten verfrachtet - das Atmen nicht vergessen - und eben runter. Kann in die Hose gehen oder auch nicht  
Das hat Überwindung gekostet - allerdings waren die Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht all zu groß . 
Wow, waren das Glücksgefühle endlich - oder eher notgedrungen -  diesen Absatz runtergefahren zu sein (sicherlich fahren das bestimmt einige auf ihrem HT runter), aber ich hatte mich das nie getraut. Ich war erst einmal geflasht und dann richtig stolz auf mich  
Den fahr ich das nächste Mal auch wieder runter ..... aber nur mit meinem Stereo 

Gegen Ende der Tour suchte ich nicht mehr so die extreme Gefahr  , sondern bin ganz entspannt gefahren und hab mir mal in Ruhe unseren GeoNaturpark mit seinen diversen Schautafeln zum Thema "Bergbau"  betrachtet 





...bin von meinem unfreiwilligen Absatzflug immer noch total geflasht   Und ich war noch nicht bei meinem "Mut tut gut!" - Kurs...

Morgen hab ich noch mal nen Tag Urlaub und den werde ich genießen, bevor der alltägliche Wahnsinn wieder über mich zusammenbricht!


Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche


----------



## murmel04 (4. April 2013)

so Mädel´s heute Vormittag bitte mal die Daumendrücken

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (4. April 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> so Mädel´s heute Vormittag bitte mal die Daumendrücken
> 
> Danke




Hmmm, hab´s erst eben gelesen  

Hat´s auch ohne Daumendrücken geklappt??? 

Pssst, was isses denn Geheimnisvolles .....  verräts du´s uns??


----------



## BineMX (5. April 2013)

@_Murmel_:
Grad gelesen, OK....wart.... so.. jetz.... *GAAAAANZFESTDRÜÜÜÜÜCK*
Schätz mal hängt mit deinem vorherigen Post zusammen...
HAb grad noch überlegt was ich machen würde... bin ja eher so der KonfliktVermeider  der gerne erstmal alles in sich reinfrisst, und irgendwann halt die Konsequenzen zieht ohne groß Aussprache. Bezogen jetzt auf Arbeitsplatz und Jobwechsel  Sicher nicht immer der richtige Weg!!
In deinem Fall würd ich (sofern ich den Mumm hätte  ) den Chef ganz unschuldig darauf ansprechen, ob sie denn für dich noch eine Verstärkung einstellen damit du nicht überlastet bist 
 @Silvermoon: Schöne Pic´s und Gratulation zur Angstüberwindung, ist doch egal wenns unfreilwillig war  manchmal hilft nur Zwang  
Ich bin ja beim Supermoto/Motocross auch so der totale Spurrillenvermeider .... und bei meinem letzten SupermotoRennen (ist schon ein paar Jahre her ) war eine einzige tiefe Spur beim Übergang vom Offroad zum Teer  . Man mußte quasi durch und sprang dann auf den Teer, da auch noch so eine fiese Kante dort war. Wäre die "Rille" schon im Training so tief gewesen, wär ich bestimmt da irgendwie aussenrum geeiert  und hätte Alternativen gesucht. Im Rennen, mit den Mädls im Rücken, gabs nur Augen zu und durch!!  Und es funzte einwandfrei!!! Weiß aber genau, daß ich ohne Druck da nicht durch wär... das ärgert mich schon a weng.. trotzdem


----------



## murmel04 (5. April 2013)

hey,

also ich hab meinen  Chef gleich am Montag die Anzeige auf den Tisch gelegt und ihn darauf angesprochen

Na die Antwort schon wie erwartet, wäre nicht für mich sondern für meinen Kollegen, der ja normal in 3 Jahren in Rente geht, allerdings jetzt ja wieder schwer Krank ist und wir damir rechnen müssen dass er in regelmäßigen Abständen ausfällt. 
usw. halt, 

Mhh, muss eh überlegen ob ich das Ganze so will, nein eigentlich brauche ich nicht überlegen, im Inneren weiss ich, "Ich will es eigentlich nicht", nur die Umsetztung in die Realität ist halt nicht so einfach.

Erst bräuchte ich was neues, bevor ich einen Schlußstrich ziehe, auch wenn mein Boss das auf gar keinen Fall will, ehrt mich zwar, aber ich habe ja noch ein paar Jahre, die ich absitzen muss

Zum Daumendrücken, hatte ein Vorstellungsgespräch und nun muss ich halt noch warten bis Antwort kommt. 
Doch die Stelle hätte was, vor allem nur 38,5 Stunden und vor allem mit Gleitzeit also felxibel, das was ich im Moment überhaupt nicht habe

Zwar ein paar  weniger, aber dazu wäre ich bereit, so viel ist es nicht.

So das war die Kurzinfo.

Wünsche euch ein schönes WE, mit hoffentlich besserem Wetter, vielleicht sowas wie Frühfrühling.

LG


----------



## Silvermoon (5. April 2013)

Na, liebe murmel, dann drück ich dir jetzt in Bezug auf dein Vorstellungsgespräch wenigstens nachträglich die Daumen. Das wäre ja toll, wenn´s klappen würde und wenn´s für dich ne denkbare und vor allem ne bessere Alternative zum jetzigen Beschätigungsverhältnis ist, dann wünsche ich dir ganz viel Glück!!! 

Ladies.... schönes WE


----------



## BineMX (23. April 2013)

Uih... hier ist es ja gaaaanz leise!
Vermutlich alle beim Radln  und hoffentlich putzmunter!

Wollt nur mal so kurz fragen, ob noch jemand von euch zum MTB Festival nach Riva fährt??
Wir sind vor Ort, ausser der Wetterbericht ist hundsmiserabel 
Da mein Freund ein neues 29er will und ich eigentlich auch, oder zumindest einen kleineren Rahmen, werden wir hoffentlich Gelegenheit zum testen bekommen


----------



## Silvermoon (23. April 2013)

...ich fieber schon meinem "Mut tut gut!" - Kurs nächste Woche Di/Mi entgegen und freu mich schon wie Bolle drauf


----------



## murmel04 (23. April 2013)

kannst du auch, macht irre Spaß.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und vor allem auch tolles Wetter, denn da macht es noch mehr Spaß.

Das Wetter wünsche ich natürlich allen anderen auch.

So melde mich dann am ab, bin ab morgen weg

LG


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2013)

So Mädel´s zum Wochenanfang ein bisschen Motivation zum Durchhalten, es kann nur besser werden - HOFFENTLICH!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juni 2013)

Ich gehör zwar nicht hier hin, aber da wo du anscheinend bist, wär ich jetzt auch gern! Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß in Aussie-Land und viel schöne Landschaft und gutes Wetter. Hier ist komplett Land unter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2013)

Das sind ja mal Bilder zum Verlieben 
Danke murmel, du hast meinen Tag gerettet!!!!


----------



## BineMX (4. Juni 2013)

Oh jaaa...    
schöne Zeit noch in DownUnder....
wir sind ja hier eher "waterunder"


----------



## murmel04 (2. Oktober 2013)

So nun ist es ja bald wieder Zeit für den WP, darum schieb ich ihn schon mal nach oben.

Also Mädels wer von euch ist wieder dabei?

ICH HOFFE ALLE!!!!

Ausreden gibts keine.

Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, isses denn schon wieder soweit  Mensch, so ein Jahr geht doch verdammt schnell vorbei...

Klar, ich wäre auf alle Fälle wieder dabei  
Dann sind wir schon einmal zu zweit... 
...und die anderen???

Wünsche euch ein schönes langes Wochenende (falls ihr den Brückentag frei habt), ansonsten einen sonnigen Feiertag 

LG


----------



## Itzy (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

sorry fürs Einklinken, aber ich bin schon länger stiller Mitleser. Falls irgendjemand nicht mehr teilnimmt, würde ich mich gerne als Ersatz melden, falls der Rest einverstanden ist. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. Aber etwas Motivation und ein paar Kilos weniger würde ich klasse finden


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Itzy,

bis jetzt hat sich auf *murmels Wiederbelebungsaufruf* ja nur ich gemeldet, von den anderen - greenhornbiker, chayenne und bineMX - kam jetzt noch nichts zurück.
*halllooooooooo*, lebt ihr noch 

Falls jetzt wirklich eine der Dreien abspringen würde - was ich ja nicht hoffen will (_hey, Mädels, wo seid ihr????_), dann denke ich mal wäre ne Ersatz-Kalorienkillerin nicht verkehrt 
Aber wie schon erwähnt, warten wir noch auf Antwort 

Wenn der verbleibende Rest damit einverstanden wäre, sollte das sicher kein Thema sein  Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzy (7. Oktober 2013)

Wunderbar, genau so ist der Plan. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass sich die Damen noch melden, das wäre ja sicher am schönsten. Und ich finde bestimmt noch ein anderes Team, aber warten wir mal ab


----------



## murmel04 (7. Oktober 2013)

nein, wenn jemand ausfällt, dann gerne

Aber wo sind die anderen denn nur abgeblieben


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Oktober 2013)

hmm. weiß noch nicht... ob ich wieder mitmache...
a) bringts nix
b) bin ich dieses Jahr vielleicht ganze 80 km geradelt...
und keinen meter bergauf...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hello Hello...

Ja lange nix gehört  Viel um die Ohren gehabt mit Umzug, Jobwechsel und ungewollter Internetabstinenz 

Habe auch sehr wenig gemacht dieses Jahr zwecks Zeitmangel und fehlender Organisation/motivation 

Aber grade deswegen brauchts den WP  Habe mich sogar schon anfang der Woche beim VHS Fit-Mix angemeldet und die Kondi ist gar nicht so unter aller Sau wie ich dachte ich hab es überlebt  

Gruppe ist schon gegründet, Name hab ich einfach mal so gelassen, weil sich bei mir wieder einiges auf die Rippen geschlichen hat


----------



## murmel04 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

Na toll, jetzt sind ja schon 3 wieder on Board !!!


Und Chayenne gib dir einen Ruck ! 

Und bine kommt sicher auch noch!


Bis bald, lasst uns zusammen diese schreckliche Jahreszeit überstehen !


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo greenhorn-biker 

Jippiiiiie, die Dritte ist jetzt auch mit dabei 

na, dann fehlen doch nur noch 2!

Haaaaaaalloooooooooooooooo biiiiiiiiiiiineeeeeeeeee, wo bist du????

Und chayenne, och komm, gib dir nen Ruck  

wann gehts eigentlich wieder los? Ende Oktober, gell?


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Oktober 2013)

@Murmel: 
Mensch, du scheinst ja voll motiviert zu sein - wow - soviel Energie wie in deinen Zeilen liegen, müssen wir Mädels uns wohl warm anziehen, was ? 

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @Murmel:
> Mensch, du scheinst ja voll motiviert zu sein - wow - soviel Energie wie in deinen Zeilen liegen, müssen wir Mädels uns wohl warm anziehen, was ?
> 
> Ich freu mich schon



"kurz einmisch" Na wie wärs  Murmel fährt sich in der Pfalz schon mal warm


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Oktober 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> "kurz einmisch" Na wie wärs  Murmel fährt sich in der Pfalz schon mal warm



Hab ich mal wieder was verpasst??? *Aufklären-bitte*


----------



## Mausoline (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja 

Guckst du

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626443&page=15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. Oktober 2013)

Na klar Silvermoon, auf komm auch mit, hab auch keine Ahnung was da auf mich zukommt

na mal schaun ob mich die Mädels irgendwann in der Wildnis aussetzen, weil zu langsam, ängstlich oder was auch immer.....

Vielleicht kommt unser greenhornbiker auch mit, dann lernen wir uns mal kennen.

Im Fühjahr hat ja nicht geklappt.

Zum Thema Motivation, na geht so in der Hoffnung in der anstehenden gruseligen Zeit nicht wieder in ein Loch zu fallen, so weit wie möglich fahren zu können um im nächsten Jahr nicht wieder Minus anzufangen.

Außerdem fehlt mir meine Urlaubswoche zum Biken im September, konnt ich ja wg. neuem Job nicht machten. 
Oh man das ist ganz schlimm, kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn man meint es fehlt was, irgendwas hat man nicht erledigt es macht mich ganz hibbelig, unruhig

Also ihr beiden rafft euch auf und kommt mit.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2013)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/29
Ihr könnt euch registrieren


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2013)

Mausoline und ich haben den WP manipuliert - Du kannst nur mitmachen, wenn Du mindestens einen Tag in der Pfalz beim "Revival" mit fährst .

Du würdest uns echt fehlen...

*duck und weg*


----------



## Chrige (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja und wir vom WP-Wilder Süden sind ganz wild und ganz böse... So richtig böse werden wir erst, wenn ihr nicht mitkommt. Wäre wirklich toll, euch alle mal kennenzulernen, auch wenn wir nicht gemeinsam WP fahren.
Gruss aus der Schweiz,
Chrige


----------



## BineMX (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädls 

sorry daß ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab!!

Aber ich hatte und hab verletzungsbedingt leider eine ganz unsportliche Saison 
Hab mir am 01.07. (der erste richtig schöne Tag hier) die Speiche der rechten hand gebrochen und das Gelenk um 20Grad verdreht... fragt lieber nicht bei was...  für manche Sachen ist man wohl einfach zu alt.
Hab jetzt insgesamt von 2 Verletzungen 2 Platten und 15 Schrauben in der rechten Hand drin 
Ich hab noch immer Sportverbot, weil es Komplikationen gibt, nichts ernstes aber lästig. Schwimmen hab ich im Sept trotzdem angefangen, klappt ganz gut. Bringt aber kaum Punkte 
Kratftraining soll ich ja noch nicht, da war ich jetzt letzte Woche im Studio zum austesten und ich versuche statt Hanteln mehr mit Maschinen (bäh, die mag ich gar ned) zu machen.
Radln geht nur kurze Strecken von daheim z.b. zur Krankengymnastik.
Also wieder nix Punkte 
Motiviert wär ich, bin auch schon ganz .... 
aber hilft nix!! Im Dez/Jan kommt das Zeug vermutlich wieder raus, dann bin ich erstmal wieder ausgebremst.

Also würde ich meinen Platz im Team für die Saison freistellen...  

Liebe Grüße an alle!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Oktober 2013)

Ohhhh Bine 

das sind ja mal keine gute Nachrichten. Dann wünsche ich dir auf alle Fälle, das alles gut verheilt. Hmm, dann piepst du jetzt, wenn du von nem Metalldetector abgescannt wirst  
Ja schade, dass du diesen WP nicht mitmachen kannst/darfst 
Was machen wir ohne dich, die immer sooooo fleißig wie ein Bi(e)nchen Punkte gesammelt hat?????? Aber wenn du noch nicht so sporteln darfst in Bezug auf deine Verletzung, ist das natürlich auch verständlich. Aber du bleibst uns hier doch dennoch treu, oder?
Weil, ab und zu brauchen wir doch mal einen motivierenden imaginären Tritt in den Hintern, wenn sich diverse Hängerchen und Motivationslöcher auftun  Dafür bist du dann zuständig!

Okay, sollen wir dann mal *Itzy* fragen, ob sie für Bine einspringen möchte? Was meint der Rest?


*@ der wilde Süden:*
Seit ich in der schwäbischen Alb neulich war und bei Regen und Matsch mich durch glitschiges unwegsames Wurzelgeflecht und Gestein durchkämpfen musste, einen Abhang fast hinuntergepurzelt und in irgend so nem Erdrutschgefahrengebiet umhergestolpert bin, hab ich vor gar nix mehr Angst 

Gell, ihr wollt euch in der Pfalz wiedertreffen? 
Wo - wann - wie??? Kurze schnelle Eckdaten, damit ich nicht alles lesen muss.... wäre super

*@ greenhornbiker:* ich bin für den WP angemeldet


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...........Gell, ihr wollt euch in der Pfalz wiedertreffen?
> Wo - wann - wie??? Kurze schnelle Eckdaten, damit ich nicht alles lesen muss.... wäre super..........



Die ersten kommen am Do. 31.10 abends an, bleiben bis 3.11. od. auch bis 4.11.
Schau mal beim Ladies Treffen auf die letzte Seite, ich hab da was wegen Unterkunft geschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Oktober 2013)

Also, ein Mädelswochenende... ist da ein Feiertag? Hier bei uns in Hessen leider nicht 
Wenn ich das jetzt im Schnelldurchlesvorgang richtig verstanden habe wieder in Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße?


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2013)

1.Nov ist Feiertag in BaWü, sonst?

Lahmschnecke kommt mit Mann, aber den lassen wir allein fahren 
Pfadfinderin kommt auch mit Mann, will einen Tag mit Mädels Fahren
UNterkunft bei Neustadt (Gimmeldingen/Mußbach)
Samstag fahren am Weinbiet.

Komm mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (16. Oktober 2013)

In Bayern haben wir auch Feiertag !

Meine hessische Kollegin nicht, sie schimpft immer über unsere bayerische Feiertage die wir mehr haben.

Also los gib dir einen Ruck und kommt mit sivermoon und Greenhornbiker


----------



## BineMX (16. Oktober 2013)

@ silvermoon: danke für die guten Wünsche  
    das wird schon wieder  darf halt nix riskieren, denn ein Sturz auf die hand wäre fatal meinte der Doc, und daß sich die dann im OP wohl ziemlich viel Mühe geben müßten  Und da dir rechte Hand ja mehr oder weniger mein Arbeitskapital ist .... 
*grins* keine Ahnung ab wieviel Titan am Flughafen der Alarm losgeht  bei der 1.Platte samt Schrauben war noch nix.
Wenn ich nur schwimmen kann, wär´s ja unfair hier nen Platz im Team zu belegen, da findet sich sicher jemand der fleissig mitsammelt!

Und OK, wenn ihr wollt guck ich ab und an rein und verteile wieder meine berüchtigten Motivationssprüche    und Tritte... 

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und viele viele Punkte!! 
Dazu einen milden und schneefreien Winter ohne Stürze und Blessuren! 
Radlt doch bitte für mich ein paar km mit! 
Und für die die mitfahren, viel Spaß bei eurem ladies Treff!

Liebe Grüße 
die Bine


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab eben mal nachgeschaut.

*Momentan sind im Kalorienkiller-WP-Team:*

1. greenhorn-biker
2. murmel
3. ich (silvermoon)

*Bine* fällt ja dieses Jahr leider verletzungsbedingt aus 

D.h. uns *fehlen* hier noch *2 Killerladies*!

*@ chayenne:* was ist mit dir????? Bist du auch wieder dabei?

*Und @ all: * Wollen wir *Itzy*, die ja so nett hier nach einem Platz im Team nachgefragt hatte, fragen, ob sie Lust hat für Bine einzuspringen? Dann sollten wir sie mal per PN anschreiben. Wer übernimmt das? Du *greenhorn-biker als Gründerin* oder soll ich sie mal kontaktieren?

.....weil, Mädels, das geht ja bald los und wir sind hier nur so halbwegs besetzt   das sollten wir mal schleunigst ändern, oder?


----------



## murmel04 (21. Oktober 2013)

meine Zustimmung zu Itzy

Grennhornbiker wo bist du denn???? 

Sehen wir uns nächste Woche??? Los auf gib dir einen Ruck

Chayenne macht doch sicher mit

Wobei mir der Sommer trotzdem lieber wäre


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Oktober 2013)

also, ich bin auch dafür* Itzy* mit reinzunehmen 

...hoffentlich möchte sie das noch, nicht das sie jetzt wo anders untergekommen ist.

*Chayyyyyeeeneeeeeeeeee*e........melde dich!

*Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeenhoooooooooorn* .... du dich auch......bitte 


Ach, und* Murmel*, da können wir doch an dem Ladies-Treffen-Wochenende doch schon mal *fleißig Punkte sammeln*, oder ?


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Oktober 2013)

guten morgen,
und gleich sorry, werde dieses Jahr auch nicht mitmachen. Sehe absolut keinen Sinn darin für mich. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand anderes??
viel spass euch beim Punkte sammeln.
lg Ramona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (22. Oktober 2013)

@Ramona, komm gib dir nen Ruck!!   Ist doch a Gaudi und keine Lebensentscheidung   und dazu ein guter Ansporn 

Ich würd ja gern, aber so wie´s ausschaut muß ich demnächst wieder unter´s Messer, dann geht leider ne Zeitlang wieder gar nix.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Oktober 2013)

Bine: 
nein danke   aber mir ist echt nicht danach!


----------



## Itzy (22. Oktober 2013)

Ihr Lieben,

es tut mir sehr leid, aber ich bin jetzt schon in einem anderen Team eingesprungen, wo auch ein Mädel ausgefallen ist. Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht böse. Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und ihr findet sicher noch jemanden, der einspringt.

Und Ramona, ich bin auch ziemlich faul gewesen dieses Jahr, aber der Winterpokal ist doch ein toller Ansporn, und wenns nur kleine Schritte sind. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg beim den Schweinehund treten


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Itzy,

das ist kein Problem. Dachte mir schon, dass du mit Sicherheit schon was anderes gefunden hast. Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß, Motivation und Erfolg, den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen


----------



## BineMX (23. Oktober 2013)

Oh, das tut mir jetzt leid für euch. Hoff es findet sich noch ein Mädl  bzw. ihr braucht ja noch zwei 
Hätt ich mich eher melden sollen, aber ich hab irgendwie grad so viel um die Ohren und "Radln" steht eher hinten an 

Sollte sich keine mehr finden, dann werd ich meine Schwimmpunkte bis zur OP, und sobald ich danach wieder ins Wasser darf eintragen. Evtl. kann ich ja ab Januar wieder ins Sportgeschehen eingreifen  und Punkte sammeln. Besser wie nix 

Aber für die Teamwertung wär natürlich ein "volleinsatzfähiges" Mitglied besser 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Oktober 2013)

Quatsch, Bine, den Schuh ziehste dir bitte nicht an  
*DU *kannst da nun so gar nix dafür! Kurier du mal schön deine Verletzung aus und wir schaun einfach mal. Wenn sich nun wirklich niemand finden sollte - schließlich haben wir ja auch noch nicht einmal nen Aufruf bezüglich Ersatz-Killerinnen gemacht - naja, dann machen wir eben alle mal ne kreative Pause 
Itzy hat sich, verständlicherweise und weil es sich sicher anbot, schon ein WP-Team gefunden. Ja, klar, und für ein vollständiges Team fehlen uns definitiv 2 (!) Leute! 

*Also, an murmel und greenhorn:*
Wir sollten, wenn wir bestehen wollen, uns noch 2 Damen suchen. 
*@greenhorn*, Teamgründerin von Kalorienkiller: Aufruf starten oder WP aussetzen?


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2013)

bin zwar nicht die Gründerin, aber trotzdem

AUFRUF!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir sollten - was den Aufruf zwecks Verstärkung betrifft - mal langsam in die Pötte kommen....

*Greeeeeeeenhooooooorn........... *bist du auch damit einverstanden? 

*Uns fehlen 2 Leute *


----------



## UschiNb (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch Interesse und würde gern bei Euch mitmachen! 
Hoffe, einige Kilometer pro Woche beisteuern zu können )

LG Uschi



Blog: www.weltradreise.blogspot.com


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Uschi,

dich schickt der Himmel  

Sicherlich hast du mitbekommen, dass uns 2 Frauen für ein vollsändiges Team fehlen. Leider fällt unsere Bine verletzungsbedingt aus und chayenne möchte dieses Mal nicht mitmachen....

Von mir aus gerne und ich denke, dass Greenhorn-Biker (unsere Teamgründerin) und murmel auch nichts dagegen haben  

*@Greenhorn und murmel: Seid ihr damit auch einverstanden, wenn wir Uschi in unser Team mit aufnehmen??? * ...sonst wirds bis zum 01. November verdammt eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

na klar machen wir das.

Also von mir aus herzlich willkommen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

*@ Uschi: *

Ist das dein Blog* "Trail Life"*? Wow, das schaut ja richtig interessant aus. 
Denke mal, dass die "paar Kilometer", die du in unserem Team beisteuern kannst, ja wohl leicht untertrieben sind 
Super Fotos, interessante Infos und schöne Reiseberichte - ein toller Blog 
Das werde ich mir mal noch in aller Ruhe durchlesen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

Ach murmel? Sollen wir wegen Freitag nochmals telefonieren? Hast du auch die Mail von Mausoline bekommen?


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

silvermoon, da müssen wir uns jetzt aber richtig anstrengen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist denn Greenhorn eigentlich??? 
Weil Uschi sich ja dann bei uns noch "einschreiben" müsste...

Die Teamchefs wieder tze tze tze... wenn man sie mal braucht...


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

überlegt noch ob sie am WE dabei ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> silvermoon, da müssen wir uns jetzt aber richtig anstrengen



Bei den Referenzen, die Uschi vorweisen kann, definitiv* JA*


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> überlegt noch ob sie am WE dabei ist.



...soll nicht so viel überlegen, sondern einfach kommen! Wir beißen nicht 


Telefonieren wir morgen noch mal?


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

na klar wann, am besten?

Sag mal was hast du denn für ein Licht? So ein Flutlicht, oder ehr was normales?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

Kann dich ja morgen wieder gegen Mittag anrufen oder so ab 13 Uhr, da hab ich ein bißel Luft bei der Arbeit.

Ich hab so ein Lampen-Set von SIGMA. Das macht recht hell und kann man bei Bedarf einfach anklicken. Musste mir aber heute noch Batterien holen, sonst würde mir unterwegs kein Licht mehr aufgehen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

Hast du Mausolines Email gelesen. Sie hat nen Treffpunkt geschrieben, wo sie uns aufgabeln würde...


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

jep, habe ich muss sie nochmal fragen, was man da am besten ins Navi eingibt.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

Wir können das ja morgen mal in Ruhe am Telefon besprechen, wie - was - wann und überhaupt  
Ich melde mich dann so nach 13 Uhr bei dir. Ist das ok?


----------



## murmel04 (30. Oktober 2013)

ja denke schon, wenn ´s grad nicht geht. sag ich es kurz und rufe dann zurück


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2013)

So machen wir das  

Dann bis morgen!

hab mir übrigens noch kurzfristig ne Pfälzerwald Topo-Karte 1: 25000 von der Umgebung Neustadt bestellt, die kann ich morgen abholen. So sind wir dann doch nicht so unwissend, was die Gegend betrifft, unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Oktober 2013)

Also alles soweit in Ordnung nur dass ich zur Zeit ziemlich unter Stress steh und deswegen wenig Zeit zum Schreiben finde 
Trotzdem lese ich fleißig bin damit ich auf dem neuesten Stand bin 

Nur mal zur allgemeinen Klärung, wir "müssen" keine 5 Mitglieder haben aber es ist natürlich besser um mit den anderen Teams mithalten zu können  Also Antrag stellen und mitmachen!!!
 Und Kinder der Pokal fängt am Montag an 

Bei mir wirds dieses Jahr mit den Punkten wohl auch arg wenig werden und wenn dann eher Alternativsportarten...

PS: Eventuell gibts am Montag Neuigkeiten


----------



## Mausoline (30. Oktober 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> jep, habe ich muss sie nochmal fragen, was man da am besten ins Navi eingibt.



keine Hektik.....und für diesen Parkplatz brauchst du keinen Navi, Silvermoon kann doch Karte lesen 
es lohnt sich wirklich von dort noch mitzufahren  es geht kaum mehr bergauf (  wir sind ja da schon fast oben) außerdem gibts noch was zum Einkehren, Käffle trinken.

und von Gimmeldingen aus gibts dann den Shuttle wieder hoch zum Auto holen, gell


----------



## UschiNb (31. Oktober 2013)

Dank an Euch für die Aufnahme ins Team!!

War bisher nicht so die Winter-Fahrerin - das soll sich dank Eurer Hilfe ab Montag ändern 

LG und viel Spaß beim Radeln  

Uschi


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Oktober 2013)

*Willkommen im Team, liebe Uschi!!!*

Vielleicht magst du uns per PN ein bißchen von dir erzählen 

Wir freuen uns auf alle Fälle, dass wir durch dich Verstärkung bekommen haben  super - danke!!!
Dann steht dem Punkte sammeln ab 1.11. nichts mehr im Wege!

murmel und ich werden am Wochenende in der Pfalz schon mal ein Polster schaffen


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Oktober 2013)

Oh shit, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Der WP fängt ja erst ab Montag an!!!! *grummel* dann können wir unser Bikewochenende in der Pfalz ja gar nicht mit einbeziehen


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Oktober 2013)

*....schade....*


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2013)

Uschi ist schon fleißig am Punkte sammeln, und ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich diesbezüglich noch gar keinen Gedanken verschwendet habe *schäm* 
Kommt noch....

Muss erst mal mein Lieblingsbaby wieder flott machen. Das ist wie bei mir: da knackst es auch ganz schön im "Getriebe"  Wir werden eben alle nicht jünger


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2013)

Irgendwie ist das immer so, man wartet und wartet und wartet...
Und dann ist der Winterpokal da !!!
Und plötzlich hat man keine Zeit mehr und das Wetter ist beschissen 

Bisher ist bei mir nur der Mittwoch fest mit Alternativsport, bin noch am überlegen mit Spinning weil ich doch endlich mal fit werden möchte  Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das sowas von langweilig  Muss ich mir echt noch überlegen, ob ich mich da durchquälen will, nicht von der Stelle zu kommen und ständig auf die Pulsuhr zu schauen damit man immer genau nach plan fährt 

Was steht bei euch sportmäßig an?


----------



## murmel04 (5. November 2013)

nix besonderes so oft wie möglich aufs Bike.

Spinning hab ich gestrichen. Konnte es in dem Club nur 1x testen und war mit nicht sicher ob es mir wirklich Spaß macht und ob die alten Knochen das auf dauer mitmachen so ohne Dämpfung.

Daher ist das ganze geplatzt. Ok anderer Club, mal schaun, aber irgendwie bin ich nicht der Fitnessclubtyp

Ach ja laufen gehört auch zum nicht vorhandenen Programm


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2013)

Nun, ja, Rad fahren, soweit es möglich ist. Zur Not klemm ich mein HT in die Rolle, aber das ist eigentlich voll stinklangweilig - trotz fernsehen nebenbei  Dann war das Training mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht letzten Winter recht effektiv. Das wollte ich wieder machen und wenn ich mein kleines Popöchen mal aufraffen würde, könnte ich mal wieder die angestaubten Laufschuhe aus dem hintersten Winkel meines Schrankes holen und mal wieder etwas Laufen.... zur Not muss der Hund zum gemeinsamen Laufen herhalten, der bestimmt dann das Tempo 
Fitness-Studio ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich mein Ding.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UschiNb (7. November 2013)

Liebe Mit-Kalorienkiller,
habe gerade was für euch aufs Teambord geschrieben. Liebe Grüße   Uschi


----------



## Silvermoon (7. November 2013)

Hallo,

vielen lieben Dank für deinen Eintrag ins Teamboard - hab da auch gleich mal was über meine Wenigkeit reingeschrieben


----------



## -Alissa- (13. November 2013)

Hallo 
Ich habe eben gelesen, dass ihr noch auf der Suche nach einem Teammitglied seid.
Ich  hab erst im Mai mit dem Biken angefangen und daher auch noch nie beim  Winterpokal mitgemacht aber ich finde, dass es sich nach einer netten  Motivationshilfe anhört.
Wie viel ich im Winter fahren werde, kann  ich noch nich einschätzen (bin ja noch nie im Winter gefahren) aber  motiviert bin ich (zumindes jetzt noch  )auf jeden Fall  
Ansonsten  geh ich seit ca. einem Jahr auch öfters Laufen oder mach sonst  irgendwelchen Sport, je nachdem wie viel Zeit die Uni mir lässt.
Ich  denke all zu viele Punkte würde ich zwar nicht beisteuern können (Im  Moment wären es 31) aber vlt trotzdem besser als keine 
Wenn ihr lieber jemand wollt der mehr unterwegs ist oder sicher auch im Winter viel unterwegs ist versteh ich das natürlich.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. November 2013)

Hallo,

ach, es geht ja nicht darum mordsviele Punkte zu sammeln und irgendwelche utopischen Weltrekorde zu brechen, sondern bei uns geht es um den Spaß bei der Sache, die Motivation und nicht ganz so faul sich durch den Winter zu hangeln  

Liebend gerne darfst du in unser Team mit einsteigen! Wir suchen ja noch jemanden, der Lust hat bei uns mitzumachen. Unser Neuzugang Uschi ist ja echt total fleißig beim Sammeln, hui, müssen uns langsam echt mal anstrengen, da mitzuhalten


----------



## Silvermoon (13. November 2013)

Liebe greenhorn, liebe murmel und liebe uschi!

Da greenhorn ja gestern nochmals einen Aufruf zwecks Verstärkung gestartet hat und -Alissa- sich daraufhin gemeldet hat, nehmen wir sie doch gerne auf, oder? 

*Also, liebe -Alissa-,

herzlich willkommen bei den Kalorienkiller und viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln 
*
Registriere dich einfach unter 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/29
und wenn du magst, dann schreib in das Teamboard ne Kleinigkeit über dich rein. Haben Uschi und ich auch gemacht, bekommen nur die Mädels von den Kalorienkiller zu lesen 

Hoffe, das war jetzt für dich - liebe greenhorn als "Teamgründerin" in Ordnung   ... aber bevor -Alissa- uns wieder laufen geht


----------



## Silvermoon (13. November 2013)

Hmmm, glaube, greenhorn-biker muss dich als Teamgründerin freischalten   ...oder?????


greeeeeeenhoooorn!!!!!!!

Hiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeee............


----------



## Silvermoon (13. November 2013)

-Alissa- probier einfach mal dich bei uns zu registrieren, ansonsten muss uns greenhorn da mal helfen............


----------



## -Alissa- (13. November 2013)

Freut mich, dass ich bei euch mitmachen darf!!     (Vorausgesetzt die anderen wollen mich auch  )

Hab mich jetzt mal beworben 
Ich denke auch, dass greenhorn als Gruppengründerin das bestätigen muss 


Edit:

Ich bin jetzt auch drin   
Und hab mich mal kurz vorgestellt
Freue mich auf einen sportlichen Winter!


----------



## -Alissa- (19. November 2013)

Ganz schön ruhig hier... 
Ich war eben draußen und es schneit  
Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Runde mit dem MTB im Schnee (ist ja mein erster Winter)   

Ich hab auch noch eine Frage zum WP, wie zählt denn skifahren (alpin)? ich nehme mal an, dass es als Alternativsportart zählt?! Aber ist dann ein Tag mit morgens 4h, dann Pause und dann nochmal 2,5h 1 oder 2 mal Alternativsport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (20. November 2013)

Hallo Alissa!

Stimmt, es ging hier schon was lebhafter her 

Zu deiner Frage: Ski alpin fällt unter Alternativsportarten. Nur Skilanglauf wird dem Radtraing punktemäßig gleichgestellt.
Wenn du  den ganzen Tag über auf den Skiern stehst und dazwischen eine Mittagspause machst, dann kann man das sicherlich als 2 x alternative Sportart angesehen.

Ich bin erstmal außer Gefecht gesetzt. Liege mit einer Bronchitis flach  da geht jetzt in den nächsten Tagen erst mal nix...

Ich freue mich auch schon auf den ersten Schnee  bei uns soll dieser ab Donnerstag bis in die Niederungen fallen. Ob er liegen bleibt ist fraglich, aber für das erste Verkehrschaos im Berufsverkehr sollte es reichen


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2013)

Na ja ruhig, noch sind wir doch alle voller elan. Warte mal ab bis und alle die Winterdepri erwischt

Dann fangen wir alle an rumzujammern und machen uns gegenseitig wieder Mut

Also die Zeit der anregenden Kommunikationen kommt schon noch


----------



## BineMX (27. November 2013)

Hallo Mädls!!! 
*grins* na wenn ich euch die Ohren ned vollplapper, dann ist´s auch gleich ruhiger, gell?   

Na also, das Team ist voll, oder?? Super!!! 
Ich hab nun verfrüht mein Edelmetall wieder rausbekommen, ist ne ganz schöne Sammlung  Kleinteile die ich da mitbekommen hab 
Seit Freitag sind die Fäden raus und ich habe endlich wieder volle Sportfreigabe (soweit halt nix schmerzt oder anschwillt)
Ins Büro radln werd ich aber wohl nicht mehr anfangen... weil wenn ich mich nicht langsam an die Kälte reingewöhnen kann, ist das ganz schön....   Außerdem muß ich gestehen, daß ich nach der Verletzung so ein kleines Bisserl Schiss habe mich wenn´s rutschig ist hinzulegen...   
Ansonsten schwimm ich wieder fleissig und werd auch wieder Krafttraining machen.

Hab jetzt den Überblick verloren wieviel ihr seid, aber wenn noch wer fehlt dann würd ich eintragen 

Ansonsten euch allen einen schönen Winter, viel Motivation und keine Verletzungen!!


----------



## Silvermoon (28. November 2013)

Hallo Bine!!!

Das ist ja super, wenn du das ganze Metallgelumps endlich draußen hast und wieder die Sportfreigabe hast - schön, freu ich mich für dich 

Leider ist das Team jetzt voll belegt  Wir haben nach Uschi dann auch vor kurzem noch -Alissa- mit aufgenommen, die beiden sind sowas von fleißig beim Punkte sammeln, das ich mich - ganz ehrlich - schön ein bißel schäme, weil ich so gar nix auf die Reihe bekomme  Bin jetzt die 2. Woche krankgeschrieben - Bronchitis und noch zusätzlich Halsschmerzen... das wird erst mal nix mit Sport bei mir 
Hoffe aber, dass ich - wenn ich wieder fit bin - langsam wieder anfangen kann. Spätestens wenn *murmel * mich besuchen kommt und wir ne gemütliche Adventstour mit Weihnachtsmarktbesuch 

 machen, sollten doch dabei ein paar Punkte anfallen


----------



## BineMX (1. Dezember 2013)

Servus Silvermoon!!

Na Supi dann drück ich euch die Daumen daß ihr alle recht viel Punkte sammelt 

Und dir vor allem gute Besserung  Bronchitis is ganz schön fad.
Komm bald wieder auf die Füß! 

Viel Spaß bei eurem Treff,
eine schöne gemütliche Weihnachtszeit  wünsche ich euch!!

Und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Dezember 2013)

*Danke Bine* 

Es geht langsam wieder gesundheitlich bergauf und ich habe mir inzwischen meinen Rollentrainer aufgebaut, um mich langsam aber sicher wieder ans biken zu gewöhnen 
Sicherlich auf der Rolle etwas fad und langweilig, aber im Moment eine echte Alternative.... Wobei es draußen in der Natur doch viel mehr Spaß macht, aber das ist zur Zeit noch nicht drin.
Naja .............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (3. Dezember 2013)

Aber bald geht es wieder ab in die Natur ðð


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Dezember 2013)

Nach langer Bikeabstinenz durch Krankheit konnte ich heute *endlich* mal wieder Outdoorpunkte für den WP sammeln!!! Gemeinsam mit *murmel *(die den langen Weg in den Odenwald hierfür extra angetreten ist) und einem Mädel aus meiner hiesigen MTB-Gruppe sind wir heute eine tolle Adventstour gefahren und das bei strahlendem Sonnenschein  was will man mehr?
Einen Abstecher auf den Weihnachtsmarkt war inclusive 
Bloß habe ich an der Tatsache, das es dort keine Crepe mit Nutella gab, noch zu knabbern  Geht ja wohl gar nicht 

...und ja, ich hab das biken nicht verlernt, funktioniert selbst nach 3 Wochen immer noch tadellos 

*Liebe murmel:* an dieser Stelle nochmals, danke, dass du gekommen bist! Ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour


----------



## murmel04 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja liebe Silvermoon, so war es echt Klasse auch ohne Creps, dafür hatten wir doch die Quarkbällchen (oh man so wird das nie was mit weniger Murmel)

Mensch was wäre ich froh wenn ich nach 3 Wochen ohne, noch so ne Kondi hätte. Habe sie ja auch ohne Pause nicht.

Und Silvermoon immer wieder gerne, was so toll


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Mädels, 
hab mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet, viel Stress kombiniert mit chronischer Unlust den arsch für irgendwas hoch zu kriegen!!
Gerade auf dem Weg in die ursprüngliche Heimat und dabei an der alten Heimat vorbei gefahren bzw runter gefahren (schwäbische Alb). Das waren mal noch tolle trails und eine nette Truppe mit der ich zum Schluss einmal die Woche gefahren bin. 
Mit viel Wehmut auch weil ich in der neuen Heimat einfach keine trails finde egal welche Richtung ich fahre :-(
momentan ist die Motivation so ziemlich auf dem Tiefpunkt....


----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2013)

mhh, greenhorn wo hat es dich denn jetzt hinverschlagen? War letzte  Woche bei Silvermoon, war echt klasse! Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal

Diesen Sonntag muss ich mal aussetzten, Rüsselseuche, aber morgen hoffe ich ein bisschen raus zu kommen und im Matsch zu spielen. 

Also Kopf hoch Grennhorn die Motivation kommt wieder, zur Not kommen Silvermoon und ich   mal vorbei


----------



## -Alissa- (22. Dezember 2013)

Oh man greenhorn, das klingt echt doof 
Habe mal ein bisschen in diesem Thread gelesen und hab gelesen, dass du Agrarwissenschaften in der nähe von Stuttgart studiert hast?! Ich nehme mal an in Hohenheim.  Du bist nich zufällig noch manchmal in der Gegend unterwegs?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Dezember 2013)

nachdem ich letztes Jahr nach Ende des Studiums von Nähe Stuttgart nach Ingolstadt gezogen bin, bin ich jetzt auf Grund der Liebe und internem Wechsel in der Firma etwa 50km östlich von München gelandet...


----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2013)

München, aber da müsste es doch was an Trails geben. Sicher mehr als hier bei mir.

Na dann ab aufs Bike und erstmal langweilige Wege fahren und dann im Frühling auf Trailsuche gehen. Keine Sorge ich kenn dieses Motivationsloch aus 2012  war irgendwie das ganze Jahr so, vor allem nachdem ich hier ja immer noch nicht Anschluss gefunden habe.

Aber trotzdem, ab aufs Bike tut gut glaub mir.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Dezember 2013)

nach München muss ich auf jeden Fall dann mim Auto, war ich auch schon is auch cool aber das kannst auch nur mal am we machen! Alles was hier nach trails aussieht ist ein Weg zum hochsitz der bei eben diesem endet, sprich alles Sackgassen :-( Ansonsten alles breite Waldautobahn!!!
Und ich war voller Vorfreude als ich den ganzen Wald und die vielen Hügel gesehen hab, man sollte von


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Dezember 2013)

... sollte vor dem umziehen die Gegend vorher mit dem Bike begutachten ;-) (da hat das Handy einfach abgeschickt bevor ich fertig mit tippen war!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (22. Dezember 2013)

....*hallo greenhorn*, schön, dass es dich noch gibt 
München? Wow, du kommst in den letzten Monaten ja richtig rum. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist doch Frau Rauscher auch in den Münchner Raum gezogen, kontaktiere sie doch einfach einmal. Vielleicht hat sie ein paar gute Tipps für dich


----------



## laterra (23. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Trails finden kenne ich. Hast du es mal mit http://m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html probiert. Ich schau da gerne mal rum wenn ich ein Gebiet noch nicht kenne. Selbst wenn man kein GPS Gerät hat kann man sich die Stellen wo ein Trail sein müsste in der Karte markieren und da ein bißchen suchen. 
Ich finds im Herbst eh schwierig neue Trails zu finden, weil das Laub die Spur verdeckt. Neulich bei einer Tour stand ich 2mal mitten im Hang und plötzlich war der Trail weg ^^


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2013)

ja da hab ich öfter schon geschaut, leider auch nicht wirklich was passendes dabei :-( Deswegen hab ich mir damals auch ein GPS zugelegt damit ich einfach drauf losfahren kann un ich keine Angst haben brauche dass ich den Weg nicht mehr nach Hause finde :-D
Ich hoff jetzt einfach auf die Zeit wo die Tage wieder länger werden dann zieht es mich auch eher wieder raus....
Werd jetzt mal noch ne kleine Runde laufen gehen um dem elterlichen Weihnachtsstress zu entgehen und vllt darf ich die Woche bei den schwiegereltern noch ein bisschen Holz hacken ;-)


----------



## murmel04 (23. Dezember 2013)

so nun bin ich wieder zuhause nachdem ich doch mal in die Stadt musste, alles geht halt doch nicht per Inet. 

und morgen will ich aufs Bike und wenns nur für 1,5 Std ist einfach rumrollen, war schon für heute geplant, aber der Stadtbesuch hat einfach länger gedauert.

Greenhorn du wirst Trails finden, ich bin da auch etwas blind, aber so langsam hab ich ein paar entdeckt. Zur Zeit meide ich sie allerdings da sie meist sehr nass sind und kaputt muss man den Boden nicht mit Gewalt machen....


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Dezember 2013)

Liebe Kalorienkillerinnen!
  
Ich wünsche euch:

Fröhliche Weihnachten mit... Schneeflocken * Kerzenschein * Tannenbaum schmücken * Liebe * Kinderlachen * Fröhlichkeit * Schlitten fahren * Zimtsterne * Freude * Mistelzweigen * Gedichten * Geschenkpapier rascheln * Gemütlichkeit * Lichterglanz * Lieder singen * Winterzauber * Bratenduft * Glocken läuten * Zuckerstangen * Glühwein trinken * Plätzchenduft * Weihnachtsgeschichten * Schlittschuh laufen * ... und viele Lichtblicke im neuen Jahr!

 Viele weihnachtliche Grüße von eurer Silvermoon ​


----------



## murmel04 (24. Dezember 2013)

dem schließe ich mich fast bedingungslos an.

Bis auf die Geschichte mit den Schneeflocken. Die könne bleiben wo sie sind, weit weg.

In dem Sinne, ein schönes ruhiges Weihachtsfest euch allen.

Eure Murmel


----------



## -Alissa- (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Dezember 2013)

Gestern war ich natürlich noch mal mit dem Bike unterwegs, die alljährliche Heiligabend-Tour.... das gehört irgendwie zu meinem Pflichtprogramm am 24. Dezember. Letztes Jahr noch bei Sonnenschein und frühlingshaften Temperaturen, dieses Jahr frühlingshafte Temperaturen, aber kein bißchen Sonnenschein   Egal, ein bißchen frische Luft tat trotzdem gut 

Hab euch auch 2 Bilder von unterwegs mitgebracht.
Die Stelle mit dem* Wolfsbrünnchen* kennt *murmel *ja noch von unserer gemeinsam Tour am 3.Advent. Aber leider, war die Stelle damals noch viel übiger geschmückt. Jetzt hängt schätzungsweise nur noch ein Drittel davon - schade 
Allerdings die Glöckchen und die Schneemänner sind nach wie vor da.





Dafür entdeckte ich anderweitig noch ein anderes geschmücktes Bäumchen im Wald am Wegesrand





*Fröhliche Weihnachten!!!*​


----------



## murmel04 (25. Dezember 2013)

oh ja ich weiss es noch, war aber auch das letzte Mal dass ich auf dem Bike war

geplant war am 23. wurde nix, geplant war der 24. wurde nix, mal schaun ob es heute was wird, das hängt allerdings vom Wetter ab, wie lange es noch trocken bleibt.

Klar könnte jetzt los, aber dazu hab ich im Moment noch keine Lust, nicht schon wieder Freizeitstress.

Die Hoffnung liegt in den nächsten Tagen, aber wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht anschaue, sieht es düster/nass aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (31. Dezember 2013)

So Mädel´s nun wünsche ich Euch und mir einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Spaß und Glück (gerade mit dem Wetter, weniger Nass von Oben egal in welcher Form) für 2014. Vor allem dass wir unfallfrei durchs Jahr kommen.

Feiert schön.

Grüßle

murmel


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2013)

...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen....

Liebe Kalorienkillerinnen!

Auch ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, viel Glück und Gesundheit, viel Erfolg und das eure Wünsche für 2014 alle in Erfüllung gehen!!!

Happy trails  und auf ein erfolgreiches 2014 ​


----------



## -Alissa- (5. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr 
Nachdem ich die letzte Woche beim Skifahren verbracht habe hoffe ich, dass ich morgen die erste Runde mit dem Fahrrad dieses jahr drehen kann


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Februar 2014)

So um das ganze mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen...
Melde ich mich auch mal wieder 
Habe bereits leider seit anfang des Jahres immer noch kein Internet  und melde mich deswegen mal kurz aus der Mittagspause 

Wie ist es euch bisher ergangen? Hab gesehen sind alle bis auf mich fleißig am Punkte sammeln  
Bei mir hat die Motivation mehr als gelitten, weil ich einfach keine Zeit hatte, ich ab März schon wieder einen neuen Job haben werde, das Wetter sowieso immer beschissen war, es praktisch keine Trails hier gibt, mir die Dunkelheit tierisch auf den Geist geht undundund.... 

Um wenigstens die Kurve noch etwas zu kriegen habe ich mir eine 10er Karte fürs Spinning geholt und gehe fleißig jeden Donnerstag (nun doch schon den ganzen Januar ) und seit dieser Woche dann auch wieder in einen VHS Kurs in Bodyfit (die hatten Weihnachts/Winterpause ). Dann hab ich mich für den Tegernseemarathon angemeldet (nur die kleine Runde ) und hoffe dass er dieses Jahr stattfindet! Im März werde ich dann einen Sicherungskurs für Top Rope Klettern (habe ich total den Spaß dran gefunden ) machen damit ich meine bessere Hälfte auch endlich sichern kann 

Hoffentlich hält die momentane Motivation an  und genau davon schicke ich euch auch ganz viel


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2014)

@ greenhorn:

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut mit Spinning, Bodyfit und Klettern Das davor kann man ja elegant überlesen 

Ich hangel mich auch mehr schlecht wie recht durch diesen sch... Winter, der irgendwie doch keiner ist und werde im 6-8Wochen Rhytmus von Erkältungen jeglicher Art heimgesucht. Die letzte Anfang Dezember, wo ich 2 Wochen lag, und jetzt kämpfe ich wieder mit Triefnase, Matschbirne und Halsschmerzen  Arbeite eben in einer Virenhochburg und bekomme das ständig - das nervt mich tierisch!!!!

Ich freu mich wirklich schon auf die ersten warmen Frühlingstage und *SONNE*!!!!

Hab mir auch schon mal einen "Terminkalender" diverser Veranstaltungen an den Kühlschrank gehängt   .....aber bis dahin ist´s noch ein langer und steiniger Weg....


----------



## chayenne06 (28. April 2014)

So ihr lieben - mal sehen ob ihr mich noch kennt? ;-)

Wollte mich auf diesem Wege von Euch allen verabschieden!! Und herzlichst Danke sagen für die schöne Zeit hier! 
Werde zwar noch angemeldet bleiben - aber kaum mehr hier rein schauen! 

Bin ja letzten Winter überhaupt nichts geradelt etc., auch kein skifahren oder sonstiges! Auch bin ich nun nicht mehr in Bayern, sondern seit Ende März nun in Rheinland Pfalz Nähe Koblenz zuhause!! ;-)

Meine Mutter ist ja aus der Eifel, und sie möchte wieder zurück nach zig Jahren in Bayern. Da ich ja auch alle Verwandten hier habe, und ich mir meinen Traum von einem Hund erfüllen möchte (man lebt schließlich nur einmal), gab es viele Überlegungen dazu... Hier gibt es günstigere bzw. größere Wohnungen, tierliebe Vermieter, uvm! Und eine neue Stelle hatte ich auch direkt gefunden, sodass die Entscheidung erstmal leicht fiel! 
Zum August soll dann mein neuer Kumpel, ein schokobrauner Labrador - Welpe, einziehen ;-) Darauf freue ich mich schon sehr!!! Ich vermisse Bayern bzw. Rosenheim ein wenig, aber alles auf einmal kann man leider nicht haben. Und deswegen freue ich mich nun auf die Zeit die kommt und hoffe dass sie gut wird!!! Der Labbi soll mich dann auch in die Arbeit begleiten und auch zum Begleit - und Therapiehund ausgebildet werden. 

Mein MTB ist seit letzter Woche verkauft und seit Samstag nun bei der neuen Besitzerin. Sehr schade - aber Hund und Biken ist einfach schlecht. Radln werde ich bestimmt mal wieder, aber dafür würde ich mir dann kein MTB mehr holen. Eher ein Cross Radl oder so ;-) 

So - ja dass war es dann :-(

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin ganz viel Spaß beim Radln und nur das Allerbeste!!!! 

Alles Liebe
Ramona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (28. April 2014)

na dann mal toi, toi, toi für Dich!
( Wenn Du den Hund gleich mit dem radeln mit einbeziehen/anlernen würdest, dann geht das aber auch super!)
Viel Glück und stell dann mal ein Bild von Deinem Hund ein!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## murmel04 (28. April 2014)

Liebe Ramona,

nun muss ich erstmal weinen, dachte du machst in diesem Jahr nur eine schöpferische Pause und bist im nächsten Winter wieder bei uns.

Aber nun genug geweint.

Wünsche dir viel viel Glück in deinem neuen Lebensabschnitt. Finde es klasse wenn man die Möglichkeit hat seinen Traum zu erfüllen/leben zu können. Würde ich auch gerne...

Der Labbi wird dir spaß machen, aber alles auf Svhwanzhöhe solltest du entfernen, der hat ein eigenleben, kenne das hatten auch mal eine.

Bitte halte und trotzdem auf dem laufenden, und Bilder vom Zuwachs.

Liebe, liebe Grüße

murmel


----------



## Silvermoon (28. April 2014)

Liebe Ramona,

auch ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Glück und Erfolg für deinen neuen Lebensabschnitt und verneige mich in Erfurcht für deinen Mut, diesen Schritt getan zu haben und vor allem, dass Du dir deinen Traum vom Therapiehund endlich erfüllen möchtest. Kann mich gut daran erinnern, dass Du mir das mal in einer Mail geschrieben hast  Ich finde es ganz toll!!!

Alles Gute für Dich, deinen neuen vierbeinigen Freund und vor allem viel Spaß in deinem neuen Aufgabenfeld!!! 

Ganz liebe Grüße


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Mai 2014)

Danke Euch allen!! 
Ja vielleicht ergibt sich wieder was mit einem Radl - aber wird dann erstmal bestimmt kein MTB werden! 
;-) 
Schade ist es schon irgendwie. aber kann sich ja wieder ändern ;-) also das mit dem radln ;-)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Oktober 2014)

So Mädels da der November immer näher rückt (hier wird es am we erstmal noch 25Grad ) und alle schon mit den Füßen scharren...

Wer ist dieses Jahr dabei? Chayenne ist ja leider nicht mehr dabei 

Wie immer müssen die obligatorischen 5kg runter  
Neue Arbeit seit März, wenig Zeit und jetzt noch eine verletzte Freundin zu Hause die keinen Sport mehr mit mir machen kann und mich somit nicht mehr antreiben kann 

So ne Art Tagebuch in der Gruppe fände ich vllt auch nicht schlecht?

Wie schauts bei euch so aus


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

hmm, bin mit mir noch am kämpfen, ob ich diesen WP mit einsteigen soll.... Letzter WP war für mich die _grande katastrophe_, da bekam ich so gar nix auf die Reihe und ob ich dieses Mal mehr Motivation aufbringen kann? Bin ja dieses Jahr kaum zum Biken gekommen, weil die Luft einfach draußen war 
....ich kann euch ja vom hintersten Platz unseres internen Rankings den Rücken frei halten 
Ich probiere es, vielleicht kann ich mir eurer Hilfe wieder den Hintern hoch bekommen....

Wünsche euch allen einen tollen und sonnigen Sonntag!!!!


----------



## murmel04 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey zusammen, 

Schauen wir mal ob ein Team zustande kommt, wäre dabei


----------



## UschiNb (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

wenn ein Team zustande kommt, wäre ich gern wieder dabei!

Liebe Grüße Uschi


----------



## Sandra07 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hi!
Wenn ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
Hoffe diesen Winter läuft es etwas besser bei mir. Letztes Jahr hatte erst mein Freund pünktlich zum Winterpokal einen Motorradunfall, war dann jede freie Minute im KH und als er dann wieder zu Hause war, gab es erst Eisregen und dann Schnee oben drauf. Da mir eine gebrochene Hüfte zu Hause gereicht hat, sind da nicht viele km zusammen gekommen... 
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Oktober 2014)

Hi Sandra,

mach dir deswegen keinen Kopf (ich war letzten WP auch nicht der Km-Burner). Es soll ja Spaß machen und zum Sporteln motivieren  es geht ja hier um nichts. Und wenn man mal ein Motivationsloch hat (und das hat jede von uns mal mehr oder weniger), dann kann man sich hier auch mal ohne weiteres "ausheulen" und sich Tipps und Zuspruch holen 
Dann sind wir ja wieder 5 Mädels und greenhorn kann dann den Startschuss zum WP-Eröffnung geben 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. Oktober 2014)

*@greenhorn-biker , @murmel04, @UschiNb und @Sandra07 :*

....ich frag jetzt mal ganz dezent nach: wie schauts aus? Interesse, dieses Jahr wieder am WP teilzunehmen? Wenn ja, dann müsste greenhorn-biker das Team wieder "startklar" machen, damit wir uns alle anmelden können  
Und dann gehts los


----------



## Sandra07 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi!
greenhorn-biker hat das Team schon erstellt und angemeldet bin ich auch schon   
Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2014)

....die ersten Punkte sind gemacht


----------



## Sandra07 (3. November 2014)




----------



## Silvermoon (3. November 2014)

...zumindest ist es schon mal ein bescheidener Anfang 



Und die Gelegenheit, mal das Trampolin hinterm Schrank vorzukramen und zu entstauben


----------



## Sandra07 (9. November 2014)

Hallo!
Mal ein paar Impressionen von der heutigen Runde:
Im Nebel ging's los:



Langsam kommt die Sonne raus:



Hier war früher die Grenze:



Tagebau bei Schöningen, im Hintergrund Kraftwerk Buschhaus:








Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Silvermoon (15. November 2014)

@UschiNb 

...du hast mich eben fast vom Stuhl geflasht  ja, aber hallo  
Warst ja voll fleißig am radeln


----------

